# Dme....luggage only.....don't want to ride the bus!!!!!



## goofy4tink

Okay...here's the deal. We get a ton of posts regarding this issue. If a guest calls Disney and asks if they can tag their bags but not ride the bus, Disney will tell them no, someone has to ride the bus. That is Disney's official stand if a guest calls and asks about it.
In all reality, if a guest tags their checked bags, but does not ride the DME bus to the resort, their bags will, in all probability, still get to their resort. Disney has a contract with MCO that states all DME tagged bags will be transported to WDW resorts.

Now....the only issue you may run into is this....
You tagged 3 bags. You get to your resort, using a towncar or rental car. You do not checkin at the DME welcome counter. You get to your resort, get checked in, and then head off to a park. You return to your room, many hours later, assuming your bags will be there, waiting, in your room. But, you find only 2 bags in your room! So, you call Bell Services and start the search. The airlines have a window in which you should be submitting a claim for missing/misdirected bags....this window may have passed by the time you realize you have missing bags. Of course, WDW/DME may have just sent your missing bag to the wrong resort.

So...long story short....Disney tells you that you have to ride the bus to get your luggage delivered. Disney will move all yellow, DME tagged bags, from MCO to WDW resorts...whether or not you are on a DME bus.

As long as you are aware of what 'could' happen, do what you wish.  We have not seen reports of missing baggage here. It just doesn't happen very often...at least we aren't hearing of it happening.

There is no need for debate...this is how it works, plain and simple.


----------



## dudspizza

I suggested this very type of sticky in a private conversation last night.  Now, any time someone asks, we can refer them here and let it be.  We all know people will still debate, but the official answer is now here!

Thanks!

Duds


----------



## goofy4tink

I was wondering which of my 'regulars' would be the first to post. So.....some of you are having private discussions, are you??!!! 
I think if we can direct all inquiries to this stickie, we will have a much friendlier board. No debate needed.


----------



## j0esmoe13

Not sure if this is the appropriate place (a sticky) to ask a question but here goes: I'm curious about DME on the return leg of our trip. We want to take a cab back to MCO so we can have some extra time in the parks. Is it possible to drop our bags off with DME and not take the bus back to MCO?


----------



## clkelley

Yes, that is absolutely possible IF you are flying a participating airline.

Resort Airline Checkin (RAC) is a totally separate service that any guest can use regardless of how they get back to the airport.

Now if you are flying an airline that does not participate in RAC (such as Southwest), then you'll have to take your own bags to the airport.

There are also rare occasions where there is a problem with your flight, or you are being tagged for special screening, then you can't use RAC even on a participating airline.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

In case this thread seems inconsistent, here's what the official Disney's Magical Express FAQ says about inbound "luggage only" with Disney's Magical Express (DME) and outbound "luggage only" with Resort Airline Check-in (RAC):

*INBOUND* (in the "RESERVATIONS" section of the FAQ):

Q. Can I book a "luggage-only" transfer?

A. No. To utilize *Disney's Magical Express* Service, you must participate in both the motor coach transportation and the luggage transfer services.​
*OUTBOUND* (in the "RESORT AIRLINE CHECK-IN SERVICE FOR DOMESTIC DEPARTURES" section of the FAQ):

Q. Do I have to use *Disney's Magical Express* Service to participate in the *Resort Airline Check-In* Service?

A. No. The *Resort Airline Check-In* Service is available to guests staying at select *Walt Disney World*® Resort hotels who are flying domestically on participating airlines departing from *Orlando International Airport*. You may take any transportation from your Resort hotel to Orlando International Airport.​


----------



## yayagoofy

If you are not staying at a Disney hotel, I've heard you can take your luggage to someplace in Disney Village and have DME deliver it to the airport. Perhaps somebody can share the details on where in Disney Village you have to go to drop off your luggage for this service. This way obviously no Disney DME bus ride would be required.


----------



## goofy4tink

yayagoofy said:


> If you are not staying at a Disney hotel, I've heard you can take your luggage to someplace in Disney Village and have DME deliver it to the airport. Perhaps somebody can share the details on where in Disney Village you have to go to drop off your luggage for this service. This way obviously no Disney DME bus ride would be required.


That, however, has nothing to do with DME. That is RAC, a completely different entity. DME does not deliver your bags to the airport, RAC does. I sure do wish Disney would stop putting the two in the same service. You do not need to be using DME back to the airport in order to get your bags checked at your resort.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

yayagoofy said:


> If you are not staying at a Disney hotel, I've heard you can take your luggage to someplace in Disney Village and have DME deliver it to the airport. Perhaps somebody can share the details on where in Disney Village you have to go to drop off your luggage for this service. This way obviously no Disney DME bus ride would be required.


I believe you're asking about a service offered by Virgin Atlantic, an air carrier that flies to the UK.

The service, called Virgin Valet, is located outside Cirque du Soleil at Downtown Disney. Virgin Atlantic passengers can check their bags and obtain their boarding pass. The service does not involve DME or RAC.

See http://www.virgin-atlantic.com/en/us/passengerinformation/airportguide/details.jsp?airport=MCO

I'm not aware of any other airlines with a similar service at Downtown Disney.


----------



## j0esmoe13

clkelley said:


> Yes, that is absolutely possible IF you are flying a participating airline.
> 
> Resort Airline Checkin (RAC) is a totally separate service that any guest can use regardless of how they get back to the airport.
> 
> Now if you are flying an airline that does not participate in RAC (such as Southwest), then you'll have to take your own bags to the airport.
> 
> There are also rare occasions where there is a problem with your flight, or you are being tagged for special screening, then you can't use RAC even on a participating airline.



We are flying AirTran.. Who I _believe_ are participants. If I am wrong please let me know.


----------



## janinev7

.


----------



## thompsonsstation2dis

My Disney reservation has the wrong flight information on it for DME.  Will my bags be picked up automically if tagged at the airport, even if DME doesn't know that I came in on that particular flight? 

I wasn't sure if MCO just processes every bag with the DME tags and sends it on (which sounds like they do based on the first post).

Thanks!


----------



## 3rdshiftcm

So we have thought about sending our bags on DME and taking a limo to our hotel to save time, we get in around 6pm on Fri Jan 23 and we're afraid that the DME lines may be huge at that time.

you guys have any tips or suggestions before I book the car?


----------



## goofy4tink

thompsonsstation2dis said:


> My Disney reservation has the wrong flight information on it for DME.  Will my bags be picked up automically if tagged at the airport, even if DME doesn't know that I came in on that particular flight?
> 
> I wasn't sure if MCO just processes every bag with the DME tags and sends it on (which sounds like they do based on the first post).
> 
> Thanks!


DME workers automatically grab every piece of luggage with those yellow DME tags. They really don't much care what flight you arrive on. Don't worry about it.



3rdshiftcm said:


> So we have thought about sending our bags on DME and taking a limo to our hotel to save time, we get in around 6pm on Fri Jan 23 and we're afraid that the DME lines may be huge at that time.
> 
> you guys have any tips or suggestions before I book the car?


You will save about 45 mins tops by using a towncar/limo service. With a car service, you will be picked up, at baggage claim. If you tag your bags, they, obviously, won't come out and you don't claim them. You will most likely be on your way to your resort about 15 mins, getting you to the resort about 4540 mins after you land. Then, you will have to wait for your bags just like everyone else.
If you were to take DME, you would, most likely again, be at your resort within 70 mins, again without your checked bags. I have gotten to my resort within 50 mins and as long as 85 mins...but more often it is in the 60-70 min range.

Be sure to pack anything you will need for the first 6 hrs of your vacation in your carryon bags....doesn't matter how you get to the resort. Airlines misdirect luggage and yours could go to 'who knows where'. And DME can take up to 5 hrs to get to you...so better safe than sorry.

The only thing I will say as far as using DME for luggage and paying for a towncar is this....while I don't enjoy lugging my stuff around the airport and hate wasting the 20 or so minutes at baggage claim, I also can't justify spending over $100 for a private car service and still have to wait hours on end for my luggage to arrive. That just annoys me to death. So..if I took a towncar, I would be getting my own luggage. But, others disagree.

There really are no 'hints or suggestions' out there. Just tag the bags and they should be delivered to your resort up to 5 hrs after resort checkin.


----------



## H20DogsNDisney

I am not sure if I should post this here or start a new topic, The yellow tickets. Since we are 2 families and one person booked the rooms and the vacation, will the tags just get sent to the person who made the trip or will the send it to both families? 
Thanks


----------



## goofy4tink

H20DogsNDisney said:


> I am not sure if I should post this here or start a new topic, The yellow tickets. Since we are 2 families and one person booked the rooms and the vacation, will the tags just get sent to the person who made the trip or will the send it to both families?
> Thanks


The luggage tags will be sent, in one info packet, to the main person on the reservation...that would be whoever made the reservation. That person will, in turn, have to get the luggage tags and vouchers to the other family.


----------



## ntsammy5

goofy4tink said:


> to the main person on the reservation...that would be whoever made the reservation.



That would be the main man, numero uno, the big cheese, the head honcho.........

I've heard a rumor (I don't remember where) that DME only sends 2 luggage tags now unless you contact them for more.  Does anyone know if that's true?  Thanks.


----------



## goofy4tink

ntsammy5 said:


> That would be the main man, numero uno, the big cheese, the head honcho.........
> 
> I've heard a rumor (I don't remember where) that DME only sends 2 luggage tags now unless you contact them for more.  Does anyone know if that's true?  Thanks.



DME is sending out one tag per person on the reservation...so, family of four will get four tags. Only you traveling? Just one tag. But, you can call DME and ask for more to be sent out to you.


----------



## CrabbyPatty

Hi - our flight home on 9/1/09 leaves about 5:30 p.m.  Since we need to be out of the hotel by 11:00 a.m. and we won't have a PH ticket left for that day, we are pondering checking out of the hotel, checking our bags in (we are travelling via AirTran and can use the early bag check-in), and then going to a Disney resort for a very late breakfast or early lunch.

Then, after lunch, we would like to catch the DME from the resort hotel to the airport.  Since I'll be calling in next week for ADRs, I wanted to learn first of all if we could do this (catch DME from a hotel other than the one we stayed in) and if so, how much time we should allow to get to the airport?  Does DME give you a pick-up time based on when your flight is leaving?  

A big thank you for any help!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## goofy4tink

CrabbyPatty said:


> Hi - our flight home on 9/1/09 leaves about 5:30 p.m.  Since we need to be out of the hotel by 11:00 a.m. and we won't have a PH ticket left for that day, we are pondering checking out of the hotel, checking our bags in (we are travelling via AirTran and can use the early bag check-in), and then going to a Disney resort for a very late breakfast or early lunch.
> 
> Then, after lunch, we would like to catch the DME from the resort hotel to the airport.  Since I'll be calling in next week for ADRs, I wanted to learn first of all if we could do this (catch DME from a hotel other than the one we stayed in) and if so, how much time we should allow to get to the airport?  Does DME give you a pick-up time based on when your flight is leaving?
> 
> A big thank you for any help!  I really appreciate it.


No, as of this time, you have to depart from the resort you are staying at. Your DME reservation is tied to your resort. Yes, it would be  nice if you could choose where to leave from, but that isn't an option at the moment.
DME, does indeed, give you a pickup time based on your flight departure. If you have a flight leaving at 5:30, DME will pick you up about 2:30ish. You will need to be back at your resort about 45 mins or so before that pickup time. The time you are given is the time the bus leaves, not the time you should show up. So...you need to be at the bus stop about 15-20 mins before the p/u time given. If you have left any carryon bags at luggage services, at your resort, you will  need 10 or so mins to get those bags handed off to you. A last minute bathroom trip, and a walk through the gift shop and you're ready to go.


----------



## luvvacations

Our family will be staying at POP. We will take DME from the airport. When we check out we will need to get a car rental for the second week off site. Can my husband just take DME to airport to pick up our car rental?


----------



## goofy4tink

luvvacations said:


> Our family will be staying at POP. We will take DME from the airport. When we check out we will need to get a car rental for the second week off site. Can my husband just take DME to airport to pick up our car rental?


Yep, not a problem. I do that at times.


----------



## Twingle

Different question that I haven't seen addressed:

I leave next Friday, and have not received my ME package.  I called yesterday about it, and was told not to worry about having the yellow tags on my luggage, just to give my claim ticket to the agent at the ME counter when I check in.

Has anyone had experience with not having the yellow tags on their luggage?  I'm afraid that my luggage won't be located without that yellow tag, and I'm wondering if I should just get it at baggage claim before I go to ME.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## luvvacations

goofy4tink said:


> Yep, not a problem. I do that at times.


Thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

Twingle said:


> Different question that I haven't seen addressed:
> 
> I leave next Friday, and have not received my ME package.  I called yesterday about it, and was told not to worry about having the yellow tags on my luggage, just to give my claim ticket to the agent at the ME counter when I check in.
> 
> Has anyone had experience with not having the yellow tags on their luggage?  I'm afraid that my luggage won't be located without that yellow tag, and I'm wondering if I should just get it at baggage claim before I go to ME.
> 
> Thanks for any help!



Many have just given a description of their bags, the number of bags and then handed over the claim receipts and had their luggage taken of care of with no problems. 
If it makes you feel  better, you can head to baggage claim and get your bags and bring them to the bus with you. But the driver will then expect a tip from you when you are dropped at the resort.


----------



## Twingle

goofy4tink said:


> Many have just given a description of their bags, the number of bags and then handed over the claim receipts and had their luggage taken of care of with no problems.
> If it makes you feel  better, you can head to baggage claim and get your bags and bring them to the bus with you. But the driver will then expect a tip from you when you are dropped at the resort.



Thanks for your help!


----------



## disneyobessed

Another question here...

1.  My husband, mother inlaw  son and daughter will be arriving on July 19.  We just got the ME tags for the Beach Club Villas/DVC..  My husband and son will be picking up the rental car onsite but mother inlaw and daughter are taking magical express.   When my mother inlaw checks in at the ME counter.. does she have to alert them that my husband and son are picking up rental car despite the fact that they are on ME reservation and have ME tagged luggage?

2.  WHen the ME tags came last week they sent one for myself and my older son.   We are flying out 2 days earlier on thw 17th and staying at the WL for 2 nights then meeting up with the rest of the family when they fly in on the 19th and switching to the BCV.   DIsney sent tags with my name and my sons name as well despite the fact we arent flying out with them.   Instead of calling and requesting extra tags can we just put the tags with our names on the luggage.    We will be getting an additional set of tags hopefully soon for our WL reservation.


----------



## clkelley

disneyobessed said:


> Another question here...
> 
> 1.  My husband, mother inlaw  son and daughter will be arriving on July 19.  We just got the ME tags for the Beach Club Villas/DVC..  My husband and son will be picking up the rental car onsite but mother inlaw and daughter are taking magical express.   When my mother inlaw checks in at the ME counter.. does she have to alert them that my husband and son are picking up rental car despite the fact that they are on ME reservation and have ME tagged luggage?
> 
> *You can just tell them that they won't be riding the bus.  They can have tagged luggage, not a problem.*
> 
> 2.  WHen the ME tags came last week they sent one for myself and my older son.   We are flying out 2 days earlier on thw 17th and staying at the WL for 2 nights then meeting up with the rest of the family when they fly in on the 19th and switching to the BCV.   DIsney sent tags with my name and my sons name as well despite the fact we arent flying out with them.   Instead of calling and requesting extra tags can we just put the tags with our names on the luggage.    We will be getting an additional set of tags hopefully soon for our WL reservation.



If you want your bags to go to WL when you fly in on the 17th, DO NOT use the BCV tags that are for the 19th.  You will receive a separate set of tags for your WL reservation shortly.  Use those tags!! If you don't receive a set of tags/boarding book for your WL reservation shortly, then call DME directly and make sure you are in their system!!!

Then when you swap over to BCV, either have Bell Services move your bags, or if your DH arrives, you can transfer them over in the rental.

The reason you got tags for everyone, is it's just easier for DRC (or member services) to enter it that way.  Their system is woefully inadequate when it comes to entering folks with different flight patterns.

What I do when different members of my party have different flight schedules is just list everyone in my group, but don't list flight times.  Magical Express can handle whoever is arriving whenever and their luggage without specific flight times/dates.  The reservation is the important thing.  Then when the folks arrive at the DME welcome center they each confirm their departing information at the desk.  Each member of our party always receives the correct bus pickup time!!!


----------



## pooh4evr

What time do you have to get your own luggage when arriving at night - after 10?


----------



## Jestocost

pooh4evr said:


> What time do you have to get your own luggage when arriving at night - after 10?



Correct.  The DME luggage transfer service is only in operation between 5:00 a.m. and 10:00 p.m.  Passengers arriving at any other time must collect their own bags and take them to the DME bus for transport to their resort.


----------



## Sleeping Becca

We are renting a car and would love to to DME because it is just so darn convienent and DD loves the DME bus.

So if DH picks up the rental car and does not ride the coach from MCO, Disney is OK with transporting all of our luggage?

In other words at least one person in your party needs to ride the bus to comply with Disney's policy.

If we choose NOT to comply with Disney's policy (which we prob will comply because DD likes the bus) as long as our luggage has been tagged with the yellow labels it will make it to the resort.

On the way back to MCO we prob won't use the DME, unless the rental is too small to fit us plus our luggage.  We'll make it fit!


----------



## goofy4tink

Becca, won't be an issue at all. Your dh can get the rental car, while you and your ds ride the bus. Tag all the checked bags, Disney will take them to the resort for you. 
For your return, what airline are you flying home on? If it's a participating airline, you can get rid of those checked bags right at the resort....no need to try and stuff them into the rental car.


----------



## Sleeping Becca

Thanks for the help!  We are flying Southwest, unfortunately a non particpating airline.  We still love flying Southwest it is the only non-stop flight from New Orleans AND we can check bags with no charge!  Last trip they didn't even charge for DH's golf bag!


----------



## MarkinNM

Ok, sorry but I am a bit lost, I scheduled a Limo service at arrival as its a little treat for my family to get things started.....If we do NOT get our bags and they do have the yellow tags on them DME WILL pick them up and deliver them to our resort right?? I just dont want them lost during our trip and we have no clothes.The not having to lug them around the airport does sound VERY nice.

TIA.


----------



## goofy4tink

MarkinNM said:


> Ok, sorry but I am a bit lost, I scheduled a Limo service at arrival as its a little treat for my family to get things started.....If we do NOT get our bags and they do have the yellow tags on them DME WILL pick them up and deliver them to our resort right?? I just dont want them lost during our trip and we have no clothes.The not having to lug them around the airport does sound VERY nice.
> 
> TIA.


The purpose of this thread is to try and explain what the policy is regarding using DME for luggage transfer only.
Disney will tell you that you must ride the bus in order to have your luggage delivered..that DME is not a luggage transfer service. It is basically a 'perk' of using DME and the bus.
Many have tagged their bags and then used some othr mode of transportation to their resort, with their luggage arriving just fine. Some of us have an issue with the situation where the airline looses, or misdirects, some of your luggage. You haven't checked in at the DME counter, they have no idea you have arrived and how many bags you have checked, so they don't know that you should have 4 bags but only 3 arrived. So, they won't be looking for that bag. So....worst case scenario is that you get to your resort at, lets say noon, get checked in and then head off to a park for the day. You return around 9pm, get to your room and you find that you have 3 bags sitting there, not 4. So you all the front desk. 
Now, at this point no one is really sure what happens. You haven't 'used' DME in the manner you were supposed to, so is Disney/DME liable for tracking your bags?? We don't know. I'm sure this situation has occured but no one here has told us about it. Don't forget, only a very small percentage of WDW guests actually read and post on these boards.

So...long story short....if you tag your bags, DME will grab them and deliver them for you. But, all bets may be off if the airline misdirects a bag. It's up to you to decide how you want to do things.


----------



## HaleyB

What if we arrive after 10pm?
We could pack a carry-on for the first night and day, but since it is after 10pm will there not be anyone to pull the bags?  I don't want them to sit in limbo overnight, but it would be nice to skip picking up the bags...


----------



## kaytieeldr

They WILL sit 'in limbo' overnight.  There will be no CMs pulling DME-tagged luggage after 10 PM.  It will go on the carousel.  Unclaimed luggage will go to the unclaimed luggage office (if it doesn't get 'acquired' first).


----------



## goofy4tink

HaleyB said:


> What if we arrive after 10pm?
> We could pack a carry-on for the first night and day, but since it is after 10pm will there not be anyone to pull the bags?  I don't want them to sit in limbo overnight, but it would be nice to skip picking up the bags...


DME luggage handlers all go home at 10pm..they turn off the lights, lock the doors, clock out and head home. There is no one there to handle any tagged luggage. So..it will go to the baggage carousel, until an airport worker takes it away, where it will sit until the next morning, when a DME worker will claim it. Then, it will make it's way  to the appropriate resort.
There is no way I want my checked luggage hanging around the airport, unclaimed, for 8 hrs. So, if I were arriving anytime after 9:30, I would be getting my own luggage.


----------



## cascivic

If you got tags for pop, and then were upgraded to ssr.  Would you need new tags or will my bags show up at the right room?


----------



## MarkinNM

Has any fellow DIS'ers done this before, if so everything work out??


----------



## morrismhs

Hope this is not a stupid question.  Next year My husband and I will be traveling to WDW with my mother and brother.  We are all arriving together and using a car to get to the resort.  The issue is my mother and brother are lreturnig home a few days before us.  Can I make a one way reservation on DME for them.  They are flying Southwest and will just have carry on.  Thanks in advance


----------



## clkelley

Absolutely, not a problem.  The easiest way to do that is when you get to your resort, tell them when your family members are leaving and what flight numbers, then they can print them out bus tickets right at the resort.

OR if you want to take care of it ahead of time, just reserve your entire party roundtrip with the date your family members are leaving as the departure time, then discard the unused boarding tickets.


----------



## dancin Disney style

A couple questions....

My flight home departs at 10am...so Me pick up is about 7am.  When do I have to check my bag at the resort?  Can it be at 7am?

I am flying ATA and must pay for my checked bag.  How do I pay for it if I want to check it at the resort?


----------



## kaytieeldr

Cannot be at 7 AM.  You need to be at the Magical Express bus stop fifteen minutes before your assigned time.  That's when the bus leaves your resort, not when it arrives.  Plus, your transaction with the RAC personnel - especially your bags checked - has to be completed more than three hours before your flight departs.

You need to allow another fifteen minutes to half hour to check your luggage and check in for your flight - more if the resort is busy.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

dancin Disney style said:


> I am flying ATA and must pay for my checked bag.  How do I pay for it if I want to check it at the resort?


I hope you're not flying ATA. That airline went bankrupt and shut down last year. See http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/23933230/

I hope you mean another airline, such as AA or AirTrans.

For anyone required to pay for checked bags, it's a simple matter of calling BAGS Inc., the company that operates RAC, with a credit card number before you check your bags at the RAC counter.

You'll get the phone number and instructions (under your room door or hanging on your doorknob), along with your DME pick-up time, the day before you check out.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Horace Horsecollar said:


> I hope you're not flying ATA. That airline went bankrupt and shut down last year. See http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/23933230/
> 
> I hope you mean another airline, such as AA or AirTrans.
> 
> For anyone required to pay for checked bags, it's a simple matter of calling BAGS Inc., the company that operates RAC, with a credit card number before you check your bags at the RAC counter.
> 
> You'll get the phone number and instructions (under your room door or hanging on your doorknob), along with your DME pick-up time, the day before you check out.




ATA = AirTran Airways


----------



## kjoy56

I was glad to read this thread. Several of us are arriving on 9/6 from all over the country and I got all the luggage tags, etc to disperse to our family/friends. With that done, I realized one of our party who is coming from LA won't arrive until 6pm that evening and we have a dinner reservation for 7:30 that night. I didn't think he would make it using DME, so I was going to run out and pick him up myself and let the luggage come thru DME. 
It sounds like that should work, but it does make me nervous.... but I  would hate to have him miss dinner!!!  Can he check in at the DME check in, but not get on the bus??? Too much trouble???


----------



## kaytieeldr

dancin Disney style said:


> ATA = AirTran Airways


Well, no, actually it doesn't.  ATA was American Trans Air.


----------



## Aunt Stepody

goofy4tink said:


> Becca, won't be an issue at all. Your dh can get the rental car, while you and your ds ride the bus. Tag all the checked bags, Disney will take them to the resort for you.
> For your return, what airline are you flying home on? If it's a participating airline, you can get rid of those checked bags right at the resort....no need to try and stuff them into the rental car.



So, can we check our bags with DME the morning we are leaving WDW to go home and then take our rental car to the airport? We thought we'd have a little extra time in the parks if we just went in our rental car. We'd take our own luggage, but I don't think it will fit in our economy siaed car.


----------



## kaytieeldr

If you're flying home on a participating airline, yes.  Rather than me try to remember which airlines participate, would you mind just posting your airline?


----------



## Aunt Stepody

kaytieeldr said:


> If you're flying home on a participating airline, yes.  Rather than me try to remember which airlines participate, would you mind just posting your airline?



Yes, we are flying Airtran. I think they are participating.


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Well that is a tough question.. I am not sure if just checking in at the desk means his luggage will be transferred to his resort. He also has to present a vouchure to the bus driver to be scanned when he boards the bus. So I am not sure which action controls the out come of his luggage. 



kjoy56 said:


> I was glad to read this thread. Several of us are arriving on 9/6 from all over the country and I got all the luggage tags, etc to disperse to our family/friends. With that done, I realized one of our party who is coming from LA won't arrive until 6pm that evening and we have a dinner reservation for 7:30 that night. I didn't think he would make it using DME, so I was going to run out and pick him up myself and let the luggage come thru DME.
> It sounds like that should work, but it does make me nervous.... but I  would hate to have him miss dinner!!!  Can he check in at the DME check in, but not get on the bus??? Too much trouble???


----------



## Lewisc

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> Well that is a tough question.. I am not sure if just checking in at the desk means his luggage will be transferred to his resort. He also has to present a vouchure to the bus driver to be scanned when he boards the bus. So I am not sure which action controls the out come of his luggage.



Neither. Yellow tagged bags are sent directly to the resort.  It doesn't matter if the guest rides the bus.  Some posters claim DME luggage only guests violate Disney rules.  Some people think there might be an issue if the airline loses your luggage.  You're normally required to make a preliminary claim prior to leaving the airport.  It's not clear if your ability to make a claim might be limited if you didn't check in at the DME desk.


----------



## goofy4tink

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> Well that is a tough question.. I am not sure if just checking in at the desk means his luggage will be transferred to his resort. He also has to present a vouchure to the bus driver to be scanned when he boards the bus. So I am not sure which action controls the out come of his luggage.


Here's a scenario.....The Smiths have tagged their 3 bags. They get off their plane at MCO at about noon, but decide to have a bite to eat at the airport before heading off to WDW. So, they enjoy a nice something to eat. They amble on down to DME to check in there at 1:30. No problem..they get on the bus and off they go. Those who think that you have to checkin with DME before your bags are moved are wrong...the Smiths' tagged bags will be taken from the plane to a special holding area. The bags (tags) will be scanned several times between the plane and the resort. The bags are put into resort appropriate areas, where they are then loaded onto resort bound trucks. This is all happening while the Smiths are eating. When they get to the DME checkin counter, they will be asked how many bags they checked....now DME knows how many bags they 'should' have for the Smiths.

The only issue that could possibly come up is if the Smiths had tagged their bags, but taken a car service or rental car to WDW...not the bus. They would not have been able to tell DME how many bags they checked. So...if a bag got misdirected (usually by the airline, not DME!!!), they won't realize there is one missing.  The only way it will be realized is when  the Smiths return to their resort room, later in the day (or evening) to find that they only have two bags,  not the three they checked. By this time, many hours may have gone by, with no one looking for that bag.
That would be the only issue I could see happening.  And that just doesn't happen all that often.  At least I haven't heard of it yet.


----------



## nicolem05

I have a quick question I hope can be answered before I leave in the morning!! 

We have already flown half way and now are ready to board our last flight  in the morning.. I am about to put on my magical express tags and want to know if I should put them on before we leave for the airport or after we get there.. I have had them insist on ripping tags and things off my bags int he past.. also our BIG question.. we have an extra bag.. I assumed they would send us two each and when I saw the perforrated backing I thought there was two each.. now I think they are not meant to be divided.. ? can I cut one (same info and bar codes on each part) and will be fine?

Thank you!!


----------



## goofy4tink

nicolem05 said:


> I have a quick question I hope can be answered before I leave in the morning!!
> 
> We have already flown half way and now are ready to board our last flight  in the morning.. I am about to put on my magical express tags and want to know if I should put them on before we leave for the airport or after we get there.. I have had them insist on ripping tags and things off my bags int he past.. also our BIG question.. we have an extra bag.. I assumed they would send us two each and when I saw the perforrated backing I thought there was two each.. now I think they are not meant to be divided.. ? can I cut one (same info and bar codes on each part) and will be fine?
> 
> Thank you!!


Don't cut those tags in two. They are meant to be the length they are. I'm not sure what will happen if you cut them in half to make two tags. You could have had DME ship you another few tags, but it's obviously too late for that. I would just let the bag go, untagged, and give DME CM the claim receipt for that untagged bag when you get to MCO and DME checkin.
As far as when to put the tags on....do that before you leave for the airport. There shouldn't be any issue with the tags being on there.


----------



## icydog

nicolem05 said:


> I have a quick question I hope can be answered before I leave in the morning!!
> 
> We have already flown half way and now are ready to board our last flight  in the morning.. I am about to put on my magical express tags and want to know if I should put them on before we leave for the airport or after we get there.. I have had them insist on ripping tags and things off my bags int he past.. also our BIG question.. we have an extra bag.. I assumed they would send us two each and when I saw the perforrated backing I thought there was two each.. now I think they are not meant to be divided.. ? can I cut one (same info and bar codes on each part) and will be fine?
> 
> Thank you!!



I cut my luggage tags in half by mistake. Nothing happened. My luggage got to my room just like it should have if I had not cut them. 



goofy4tink said:


> Don't cut those tags in two. They are meant to be the length they are. I'm not sure what will happen if you cut them in half to make two tags. You could have had DME ship you another few tags, but it's obviously too late for that. I would just let the bag go, untagged, and give DME CM the claim receipt for that untagged bag when you get to MCO and DME checkin.
> As far as when to put the tags on....do that before you leave for the airport. There shouldn't be any issue with the tags being on there.



Like I said I cut them and nothing happened. I'm sure it is not ideal but it worked for me.


----------



## chezdion

We are doing a split stay. One night at the POP and then 7 at BCV.
Can we just send our bags to BCV and have an overnight bag for our 1st night? Will our bags go to BCV and sit for a day.
Otherwise...how long does it take for bell services to transfer luggage?
thanks


----------



## goofy4tink

chezdion said:


> We are doing a split stay. One night at the POP and then 7 at BCV.
> Can we just send our bags to BCV and have an overnight bag for our 1st night? Will our bags go to BCV and sit for a day.
> Otherwise...how long does it take for bell services to transfer luggage?
> thanks


If you are taking DME, your bags have to go to the resort you are heading to. It would be nice if they could go to the resort you are heading to the next morning but it doesn't work that way. So....let DME take your bags to POP. I wouldn't even have them delivered to the room. I would pack what is needed in the carryon bags. Instruct luggage assistence at POP to send your other bags to BC first thing in the morning, then go over to their office area early in the morning to restate your wishes.
It can take the better part of the day to get your bags.  If this is going to be an issue, just take a cab over, with your bags, to BC.


----------



## joyanime

Hopefully this is the right place to post this...Have a 6am flight on Dec 31, thus potentially leaving the resort at 3am...the parks are open til 3am thus thought would check out on the 30th and just stay at the parks til needed to leave for airport...do we have to take the DME on the day we actually check out?  

Also won't be using airport checkin...will luggage services be open so that we can get our bags at 2-3am?

Thanks


----------



## kaytieeldr

Aunt Stepody said:


> Yes, we are flying Airtran. I think they are participating.


Oops! I forgot about this mini-conversation!  Yes, if you haven't left yet (well, yes even if you have left, but it's too late for this response to matter ) you can do exactly as you wish - check in at the RAC counter with your luggage as early as 5:30 AM, then go off and enjoy some last minute park time.


----------



## kaytieeldr

joyanime said:


> Hopefully this is the right place to post this...Have a 6am flight on Dec 31, thus potentially leaving the resort at 3am...the parks are open til 3am thus thought would check out on the 30th and just stay at the parks til needed to leave for airport...do we have to take the DME on the day we actually check out?
> 
> Also won't be using airport checkin...will luggage services be open so that we can get our bags at 2-3am?
> 
> Thanks


No, you don't have to use Magical Express on your flight days.  Each Guest is entitled to one ride from MCO to Disney on or after the day their reservation starts, and one ride from Disney to MCO on or before the day their reservation ends.

As for being able to get your luggage - Bell Services at the Deluxe and Moderate resorts is open 24 hours a day.  Luggage Assistance at the Value resorts is closed from about 11 PM (give or take an hour) to 6 AM.  Check with someone at the resort.  Even though the service is closed - minimally staffed - there should be someone on duty at/near the counter.


----------



## joyanime

Thanks for your help!


----------



## clkelley

kaytieeldr said:


> No, you don't have to use Magical Express on your flight days.  Each Guest is entitled to one ride from MCO to Disney on or after the day their reservation starts, and one ride from Disney to MCO on or before the day their reservation ends.
> 
> As for being able to get your luggage - Bell Services at the Deluxe and Moderate resorts is open 24 hours a day.  Luggage Assistance at the Value resorts is closed from about 11 PM (give or take an hour) to 6 AM.  Check with someone at the resort.  Even though the service is closed - minimally staffed - there should be someone on duty at/near the counter.



The OP wants to use DME AFTER they have checked out. (Check out on the 30th, but take DME very early on the 31st.)  Officially, you won't be able to do this in advance.  I've done it once, but did not arrange it in advance.  If you have a room only reservation, you can do this.  If you have a package, you won't be able to do this.  Make your room only reservation through the 31st.  On the morning of the 30th AFTER you receive your DME pickup time, but before 11am, go to the desk and state you want to check out early, then you will get that last night as a credit back to your credit card. Then store your luggage with Bell Services/Luggage Services.  Then when you return to your resort after being at the parks, you can retrieve your luggage and board the DME bus. You can't do it if on a package, because packages are non-refundable.

If you are at a Value resort, allow plenty of time to retrieve your luggage.  The Luggage Service folks are not there, BUT the front desk staff can go in the room and retrieve it for you.


----------



## joyanime

Wow...thanks for sharing that.  Sadly i just booked a package so my brainstorm is to rent a car and use it on the last day to go to the beach, then back to the parks for the 3am close, then return to airport.  I may need a vacation from my vacation though...


----------



## Irish Goofy

Hi i have looked for some info on DME if flying international and can't find any.Can somebody answer some questions for me.

1. We are flying Dublin to Mco via Alanta on Delta.We have to collect our bags in Atlanta and bring them to connecting flights section for them to go to MCO.Do we put tags on it Dublin or wait till we get bags in Atlanta.

2.Can we check in our bags in resort on the way back and just drive etc to airport ourselves.Think i read we can't as flying international.

3.Am i right in saying when we get off plane we just go straight to DME desk downstairs near car rental desks and tell them we are here and then get on bus.

Thanks for any help,its first time to use this service as normally we hire a car.


----------



## goofy4tink

Irish Goofy said:


> Hi i have looked for some info on DME if flying international and can't find any.Can somebody answer some questions for me.
> 
> 1. We are flying Dublin to Mco via Alanta on Delta.We have to collect our bags in Atlanta and bring them to connecting flights section for them to go to MCO.Do we put tags on it Dublin or wait till we get bags in Atlanta.
> 
> 2.Can we check in our bags in resort on the way back and just drive etc to airport ourselves.Think i read we can't as flying international.
> 
> 3.Am i right in saying when we get off plane we just go straight to DME desk downstairs near car rental desks and tell them we are here and then get on bus.
> 
> Thanks for any help,its first time to use this service as normally we hire a car.



1. I'm not all that familier with flying internationally, but I would think that you would put the yellow tags on when you get your bags in Atlanta...much less confusion that way.
2. AGain, I don't know since you are flying international.
3. Yes, when you arrive at MCO, just go all the way down to level 1 (where you would normally rent your car) and go to the very end of that area. There you will find DME checkin.

Actually, I would post your questions on the main Transportation board...that way, those who travel internationally will be able to give you the answers you need, especially to number 2.


----------



## dawatbay

Hello, I'll be staying at WDW for 7 nights, using DME to get from airport to WDW.  Then we're heading down to miami for a couple nights, and then staying at an offsite hotel near WDW for one night when we get back to Orlando.  Can i use my stay at WDW during my 7 nights to book the DME on my way back to the airport?


----------



## carolinadj

DME sent bus passes to part of our party who are renting a car & won't be using them. However, they never sent one to a guest we added after we booked the rest of the family. So my question is: Can she use the bus pass of a relative who isn't riding the bus?


----------



## clkelley

Not necessary. If you added the guest to the room, and told them they needed DME, they will be in the system, and a bus pass will be printed at the airport.


----------



## deepmagic

so, hope someone can help me out with DME question:

our flight out of Orlando Intn'l is at 9:25 on AA,
& we're flying 1st class so we get 2 bags each w/o charge.
BUT when I looked up rules for booking our luggage thru DME
& airline checkin at the resort, the rules say only one checked
bag each...? Can we check half our bags & get boarding passes
at NOFQ & then check rest at airport? or do we have to haul 
all our bags w/us on DME & then check them at airport???

LOL! any of this making sense?

Also, what the heck is RAC??? hehe!


----------



## goofy4tink

deepmagic said:


> so, hope someone can help me out with DME question:
> 
> our flight out of Orlando Intn'l is at 9:25 on AA,
> & we're flying 1st class so we get 2 bags each w/o charge.
> BUT when I looked up rules for booking our luggage thru DME
> & airline checkin at the resort, the rules say only one checked
> bag each...? Can we check half our bags & get boarding passes
> at NOFQ & then check rest at airport? or do we have to haul
> all our bags w/us on DME & then check them at airport???
> 
> LOL! any of this making sense?
> 
> Also, what the heck is RAC??? hehe!


 Only certain airlines are considered participating airlines for this service....checking bags at the resort. This is what RAC is....remote (or resort) airline checkin. If you are flying on a participating airline, you will be able to take your checked bags to the RAC counter at your resort, get your bags checked through to MCO and get your boarding passes issued.
It would appear that you are flying out on American..they are a participating airline...so you can use RAC.
For those that have any checked baggage fees to pay, you are instructed to call BAGs, the day before you are due to depart. They will take payment, over the phone, via a credit card, and then give you a confirmation number that you can show to the RAC folks...showing them that fees have been paid. BUT...in your case, you get the extra bags without paying a fee. I don't know for sure how this is handled...perhaps you have to call BAGs and still get a confirmation number..even though you aren't paying for the bags. I'm sure someone here will have that particular answer for you.
You shold be able to check all the bags at the resort. Shouldn't have to be lugging any of the bags with you....unless they are carryon bags.


----------



## ExPirateShopGirl

If AA allows you two free bags per person then you will not need to call BAGS the day before to obtain any sort of code. When the BAGS rep checks your luggage in at your resort they will do so according to the terms of your ticketed cabin. 

I have a free bag allowance and the BAGS rep is able to view that on her terminal. The same applies to the previous poster. 





goofy4tink said:


> Only certain airlines are considered participating airlines for this service....checking bags at the resort. This is what RAC is....remote (or resort) airline checkin. If you are flying on a participating airline, you will be able to take your checked bags to the RAC counter at your resort, get your bags checked through to MCO and get your boarding passes issued.
> It would appear that you are flying out on American..they are a participating airline...so you can use RAC.
> For those that have any checked baggage fees to pay, you are instructed to call BAGs, the day before you are due to depart. They will take payment, over the phone, via a credit card, and then give you a confirmation number that you can show to the RAC folks...showing them that fees have been paid. BUT...in your case, you get the extra bags without paying a fee. I don't know for sure how this is handled...perhaps you have to call BAGs and still get a confirmation number..even though you aren't paying for the bags. I'm sure someone here will have that particular answer for you.
> You shold be able to check all the bags at the resort. Shouldn't have to be lugging any of the bags with you....unless they are carryon bags.


----------



## goofy4tink

ExPirateShopGirl said:


> If AA allows you two free bags per person then you will not need to call BAGS the day before to obtain any sort of code. When the BAGS rep checks your luggage in at your resort they will do so according to the terms of your ticketed cabin.
> 
> I have a free bag allowance and the BAGS rep is able to view that on her terminal. The same applies to the previous poster.


Thank-you. I knew someone would have a definitive answer. That type seat is never going to apply to me, so I'm ignorant about anything that applies to it.


----------



## deepmagic

whew!
soooo glad for yall's help. What great news 
thanks again..


----------



## goofy4tink

Can we please keep this thread for questions/issues dealing with using DME for only luggage please? Questions and subsequent answers about other areas of DME are getting lost. Thanks everyone.


----------



## MrsNick

Just wanted to chime in here for anyone who wanted to read about a real experience 

To make a long story short: we rented a car at the airport and put the DME luggage tags on our bags. They arrived in our room aprx. four hours after landing.

To make a long story long:
We had a reservation for DME because we couldn't decide if we wanted to rent a full size car from the airport or a full size crossover from a resort at DTD (Airport: pro for location/con for car size.  DTD: con for location/big pro for car size).

Two days before we left, my DH and I finally decided to rent the car at the airport. The decision mainly had to do with our 9 month old and our feeling that she would be more comfortable (and better behaved) in her carseat than in my lap on the bus (which is the same reason we bought her a seat on the airplane).

We didn't cancel our DME reservation, however and went ahead and put the luggage tags on our bags rather than picking our bags up at the luggage carousel (again, this decision had a lot to do with us carrying our DD and all her gear through the airport and not having free hands). We went right to the car rental kiosk, signed in, picked a car in the garage and were on our way. (As it turns out, it's a good thing we went this route. Between my daughter's carseat and stroller and all her gear, luggage for the four of us would not have fit into the car - hence my feeling about the con for the size of the car).

The process worked as expected and our bags arrived in our room about four hours after we landed at the airport.


----------



## twotoohappy

MrsNick said:


> Just wanted to chime in here for anyone who wanted to read about a real experience
> 
> The process worked as expected and our bags arrived in our room about four hours after we landed at the airport.



Thank you for posting your experience!  
I have a friend that "might" pick me up at the airport...
I'm gonna tag my bags and wing it.
If I can get a ride and be able to grocery shop and
get lunch at PF Changs then hopefully my bags will
follow me to BCV!
4 days and we'll find out


----------



## wishesdocometrue

We have an 8am flight out of MCO on 8/23 and also have a rental car. I am trying to determine if we can check in for our flight Sat night and give them our luggage and get our boarding passes....like 10pm so all we would have is a carry-on when we return the rental in the morning. Just trying to lighten our load............oh by the way we are staying at POP and flying JB which is part of the program
Thanks


----------



## kaytieeldr

You can't do that.  You can only use RAC and check your luggage through the day of your flight; you need to complete that at least three hours prior to departure.  With an 8 AM flight, you won't be able to check your luggage through.  You can use Magical Express, and you can check in for your flight at Guest Services at any park or at Lobby Concierge, up to 24 hours before your flight.


----------



## Brygida

goofy4tink said:


> Becca, won't be an issue at all. Your dh can get the rental car, while you and your ds ride the bus. Tag all the checked bags, Disney will take them to the resort for you.
> For your return, what airline are you flying home on? If it's a participating airline, you can get rid of those checked bags right at the resort....no need to try and stuff them into the rental car.



I am doing this too.  Does each of the yellow DME tags have a particular person's information on it (staying in your room)?   I guess if all people are listed on the room reservation, then this makes sense....   If at least one person from the room goes on the DME bus, then all the bags still get to the room.


----------



## goofy4tink

Brygida said:


> I am doing this too.  Does each of the yellow DME tags have a particular person's information on it (staying in your room)?   I guess if all people are listed on the room reservation, then this makes sense....   If at least one person from the room goes on the DME bus, then all the bags still get to the room.



Each person should get one tag. That tag will have the main person's name on it (person who made the reservation) and it will also have that person's name on it. Example...there are three of us traveling July 31. We got 3 tags...each with my name on it, but each person got a tag with their name in addition to my name. My tag has me listed twice!!
It doesn't matter who uses the tags. Any bags with a tag on it will get taken to the resort indicated by the bar code. Then, at the resort level, it will be taken to the room number assigned to the lead person on  the reservation. It's up to each group to divvy up the bags.


----------



## Brygida

goofy4tink said:


> Each person should get one tag. That tag will have the main person's name on it (person who made the reservation) and it will also have that person's name on it. Example...there are three of us traveling July 31. We got 3 tags...each with my name on it, but each person got a tag with their name in addition to my name. My tag has me listed twice!!
> It doesn't matter who uses the tags. Any bags with a tag on it will get taken to the resort indicated by the bar code. Then, at the resort level, it will be taken to the room number assigned to the lead person on  the reservation. It's up to each group to divvy up the bags.



Your answers are fantastic!  Thank you!  Thank you!  Thank you!


----------



## goofy4tink

Brygida said:


> Your answers are fantastic!  Thank you!  Thank you!  Thank you!


No problem..those of us from NE have to stick together!!!!


----------



## FigmentChick

MrsNick, thank you for posting your experience.  We are hemming and hawing about what to do...it may end up being a last minute experience for us.

I would love to hear other people's experiences - both good or bad.


----------



## lionqueen

I'm contemplating the same thing...i keep going back and forth over rental car vs disney transportation.  if we rent a car my husband wants to send the luggage on with ME.  (as we have a two year old with all the "gear" also.  Have there been any reports of people loosing their luggage for their entire trip???  i would also love to hear people's recent experiences.


----------



## goofy4tink

lionqueen said:


> I'm contemplating the same thing...i keep going back and forth over rental car vs disney transportation.  if we rent a car my husband wants to send the luggage on with ME.  (as we have a two year old with all the "gear" also.  Have there been any reports of people loosing their luggage for their entire trip???  i would also love to hear people's recent experiences.


Truly...the only way you can not get your luggage is if the airlines misdirect it. Now..this is the issue with not riding DME buses yet allowing DME to handle your bags. In the vast majority of experiences, this goes just fine. DME workers see those yellow tagged bags come out of the belly of the plane and they grab 'em, then they get sorted by resort area, then by specific resort and then taken to the resort.
Now...what happens if the airline misdirects your bags. If you have checked into the DME  area, and told them how many bags you checked, they know how many bags you have. I'm not at all sure how they keep track of them, but I'm told they do. So..if you have checked in, given them a total of 5 checked bags (which they note on your reservation), then when the bags get to your resort, the baggage people should know how many bags you 'should' have. If only 4 bags show up, but youi checked 5, they should start the search for the missing bag.....hopefully I say since I am not absolutely sure how they handle this.

But..if you don't checkin at the DME counter, the baggage people at your resort have no idea how many bags you should have coming in. When they get 4, they figure..yep, that's it, and deliver them to your room. If you were to head off to a park for the day, assuming your bags will 'magically' appear in your room, and you can unpack them when you return at park closing...well, you are going to have an issue. You are going to find you are missing a bag, and then start the search for it...and many hours may have gone by at this point.


Again...this is just a theoretical situation. I think we have heard of it one time so far, and we aren't completely sure what all the particulars were.
I really don't have any problem with not riding the bus, but allowing Disney/DME to handle my checked bags. I haven't done it yet because I always ride the bus...I haven't rented a car at the start of our stay yet and I don't use car services all that much.


----------



## sam_gordon

goofy4tink said:


> There is no need for debate...this is how it works, plain and simple.


OK, since I was told discussion needs to stay in this thread, I'm going to post my .02 here.  

Yes, this is how the system works.  BUT, IMHO, that's going against stated Disney policy.   So why do people feel it's ok to go against Disney policy in this instance, but not in others (line jumpers, "old" mug refillers, etc)?


----------



## goofy4tink

sam_gordon said:


> OK, since I was told discussion needs to stay in this thread, I'm going to post my .02 here.
> 
> Yes, this is how the system works.  BUT, IMHO, that's going against stated Disney policy.   So why do people feel it's ok to go against Disney policy in this instance, but not in others (line jumpers, "old" mug refillers, etc)?


It is only 'sort of' against Disney policy. They allow it, same as they allow 'refillable mug' reuse, 'pool hoppers' and line jumpers. 
We are not discussing ways to get around stated policy.....getting your 5 y/o child in as an under 3 child, for free, or trying to get on rides during EMHs if an offsite guest, or hanging out at the parks for the hard ticketed parties, without a ticket. That is what we mean when we say 'it is against board guidelines to discuss ways around Disney policy'. Disney has made it very clear that they have no issue with those who use the luggage delivery part of DME, but choose not to ride the bus. Now...to me, that makes them idiots. They are tagging those bags, then having Disney move them, paying to either rent a car or hire a car service, and then still have to wait around for up to 4 hrs for their bags to arrive. If it were me, and I were  paying for transportation to WDW, I would leave my bags untagged and get them myself...sure, it would add about 15 mins to my time, but at least I would have my bags with me.

Disney can change this policy at any time. Until they do, people will still use the luggage delivery part only.


----------



## sam_gordon

goofy4tink said:


> We are not discussing ways to get around stated policy.


Really?  Am I incorrect that stated Disney policy is "You must ride the bus to use luggage delivery"?  How are you NOT discussing how to get around that?



> ....getting your 5 y/o child in as an under 3 child, for free, or trying to get on rides during EMHs if an offsite guest, or hanging out at the parks for the hard ticketed parties, without a ticket. That is what we mean when we say 'it is against board guidelines to discuss ways around Disney policy'.


So you are picking and choosing which policies should be followed and which shouldn't be.  



> Disney has made it very clear that they have no issue with those who use the luggage delivery part of DME, but choose not to ride the bus.


How have they made it clear?  Because no one gets "caught"?  Do all line jumpers/pool hoppers/mug fillers/etc get caught?  I guess if they get away with it, it's ok?  That's what it sounds like you're saying.



> Now...to me, that makes them idiots. They are tagging those bags, then having Disney move them, paying to either rent a car or hire a car service, and then still have to wait around for up to 4 hrs for their bags to arrive. If it were me, and I were  paying for transportation to WDW, I would leave my bags untagged and get them myself...sure, it would add about 15 mins to my time, but at least I would have my bags with me.


I agree with you on this point.



> Disney can change this policy at any time. Until they do, people will still use the luggage delivery part only.


Change the policy to what?  The POLICY is "ride DME and you can use the luggage service".  That seems fairly simple to me.


----------



## goofy4tink

You seem to be pretty concerned about this one. Any particular reason why?? 
Here's the thing....many, many people have tagged their bags, and then gone off to ride in a nice, cool towncar to their resort. And with no ill effects.  Right or wrong, this is what is happening. So...with that in mind, we have decided to put a thread out, that explains the 'whys and wherefors' of doing this....Disney does state that DME is not a luggage delivery service and that you can not book luggage only sevice. On the other hand, Disney hasn't said that it wants guests to be bringing their checked bags to the DME bus with them...and many do just that. And that, rather than luggage going on the delivery trucks without the owner riding the bus, ties up everyone else on that bus!!!! 

So yes, I guess we are picking and choosing here. BUT.....we just want to give the correct info out.  No one here is advising anyone to tag their bags and then not ride the bus.  Oh, I suppose some might say it is a terrific idea. But, most of us here let everyone know that it is against Disney policy, and the possible ramifications of doing it. There were so many threads about doing this, and so many nasty discussions, that we put it all here.


No one, certainly not the moderators, advocate for tagging your bags and then letting DME deliver your bags whilst you head to your resort on your own. That is not the intention of this thread. Did you actually take the time to read my first, opening post to this thread?? If so, how do you get the idea that I am trying to give ideas as to how to get around Disney policy??? Thought I made myself perfectly clear there.


----------



## sam_gordon

goofy4tink said:


> You seem to be pretty concerned about this one. Any particular reason why??


I guess it's the lack of consistency (through the boards).  I've only been on the board a short time, but I've seen all kinds of posts from members complaining about other WDW guests (and CMS) who don't follow Disney policy. Now I've stumbled onto a thread that basically says "this is Disney policy, but (wink, wink) you can ignore the stated policy".  



> Disney does state that DME is not a luggage delivery service and that you can not book luggage only sevice. On the other hand, Disney hasn't said that it wants guests to be bringing their checked bags to the DME bus with them...and many do just that.


I *thought* Disney has said you can bring bags on DME.  So I don't see how those two items are mutually exclusive.



> So yes, I guess we are picking and choosing here. BUT.....we just want to give the correct info out.  No one here is advising anyone to tag their bags and then not ride the bus.  Oh, I suppose some might say it is a terrific idea. But, most of us here let everyone know that it is against Disney policy, and the possible ramifications of doing it. There were so many threads about doing this, and so many nasty discussions, that we put it all here.


OK.



> No one, certainly not the moderators, advocate for tagging your bags and then letting DME deliver your bags whilst you head to your resort on your own. That is not the intention of this thread. Did you actually take the time to read my first, opening post to this thread?? If so, how do you get the idea that I am trying to give ideas as to how to get around Disney policy??? Thought I made myself perfectly clear there.


Yes, I actually did read your first post.  The way I read it was "here is Disney's Policy.  If you don't follow it, here's the worst that can happen, but that's very rare.  And that's the way it works, so don't argue it."  

If someone started a thread that said "I bring my old refillable mug and have no problems refilling it on later vacations", people would be up in arms.  But, for that guest, that's the way it worked.  

As far as I'm concerned, we can agree to disagree.   IMO, it's a strange sticky.


----------



## goofy4tink

And you have found the basic difference between the Transportation Board and other boards here. We are pretty even-keeled people here. We know what the policies are. We realize people are going to do what they want to do. So...rather than just say 'that's against Disney policy, you can't do it', we choose to tell people the possible consequences of their actions. 
This thread does not condone using DME as a luggage delivery service....far from it. It is here solely to keep this particular discussion off the main part of the boards and the nastiness to a minimum...it's a place where people can come to find out what the story is.

Here's the way I wish Disney would handle this situation.
1. you can sign up as usual, for your DME reservation. You are expected to ride the bus. You get luggage tags...same as now.
2. when you arrive at MCO, you check in at the DME counter. Your voucher is scanned there, and again when you get on the bus. That scan shows you as there and accounted for. When your luggage is taken off the plane, your tags are scanned and put aside to be put in the appropriate resort luggage area.
3. When those bags are scanned, it will show whether or not the guest has checked in. If the guest doesn't check in, a charge is added to their resort bill....x amount per bag. IF the guest has checked in, all is good.

Will this ever happen? Probably not. Not as long as guests don't negatively impact DME by not riding the bus but letting DME take care of their bags.  

But, we aren't truly suggesting anyone tag their bags and let DME take care of them without riding the bus. I know that some have posted otherwise, but that's their issue. As long as it all stays here and people are told the truth, that's all I can ask.


----------



## Brygida

Don't want to debate the fine-line of legality here, but....

*Arrival info*
Signed up all members of our party for DME (through AAA) to insure we got the 4 luggage tags we needed.

Some members of our party rode the DME bus to the resort.  Don't know which DME bus our luggage rode?  Doubtful it was the same one!

And other members of our party procurred the rental car and drove to the Disney Resort.

The DME bus riders arrived about 20 minutes after the rental car riders.   Room was not ready upon arrival.  Went off for a late lunch and several hours later, got text that the room was ready and when we got there, all the DME luggage was there.

*Departure info*
Called DME to schedule a ride for 1 member of our party leaving early.  Left the yellow DME tag on her bag and brought it down to resort luggage check-in area in the early morning.  Left to parks.  The member returned to resort in the afternoon for a 3:00pm DME pick-up.

Several days later, the remaining bags (with DME yellow tags removed) were checked-in at the resort luggage check-in early in the morning.  Then, the remaining members of our party rode in the rental car to the rental car return at MCO.

*Thank you* to Goofy4Tink for this thread!  

Why did we do this?  The adults in this party are all recovering from back/neck injuries and no one is allowed to lift luggage!  Without DME, we would have had to do sky-caps/bell services everywhere - adding probably an hour or two before we could get to the parks.

Why do we rent a car?  We could do AK in the morning.  Then WPE at DD for lunch.  Then drive to Typhoon Lagoon for a quick dip.  Then return to shower/change for dinner - driving to Contemporary Resort.  Then end out the day with some rides at MK.  Not having a car would have taken several hours longer to get anywhere.  Having a car and AAA diamond up-close parking allowed us to do this every day!!  

I don't understand why Disney doesn't allow luggage-only service for arrivals, since they allow it for departures.... that does not make sense!


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

Brygida said:


> I don't understand why Disney doesn't allow luggage-only service for arrivals, since they allow it for departures.... that does not make sense!


DME transportation and luggage transfers are a huge business expense for Disney. Because the bags require handling at several steps, it probably costs Disney more money to provide the luggage transfers than the transportation. 

There are various benefits to Disney that justify this expense of offering DME.

One of the major business benefits to Disney of offering the full DME service is that it keeps millions of guests out of rental cars. Without cars, these guests spend all their admission, dining, and shopping dollars on Disney's property. Sure, it's still possible to rent a car after arriving at WDW, but most DME guests won't bother to do so.


----------



## Brygida

Horace Horsecollar said:


> One of the major business benefits to Disney of offering the full DME service is that it keeps millions of guests out of rental cars. Without cars, these guests spend all their admission, dining, and shopping dollars on Disney's property. Sure, it's still possible to rent a car after arriving at WDW, but most DME guests won't bother to do so.



I disagree with this generalization.  Because I have a rental car, I can do AK, TL, MK and dine at DD and the Contemporary resort in one day.  I would NOT attempt this using only Disney transportation.  Therefore, I spend MORE money at Disney WITH a rental car.  By the way, I never go off property to eat/play either.  Why would I do that?  I'm at Disney!


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

Brygida said:


> I disagree with this generalization.  Because I have a rental car, I can do AK, TL, MK and dine at DD and the Contemporary resort in one day.  I would NOT attempt this using only Disney transportation.  Therefore, I spend MORE money at Disney WITH a rental car.  By the way, I never go off property to eat/play either.  Why would I do that?  I'm at Disney!


Clearly there are some people who rent a car, but never leave Disney property anyway.

However, guests with rental cars are in a much better position go to off-site restaurants, bars, shopping centers, and attractions than guests who use DME transportation from the airport and WDW transportation for their whole stay.


----------



## Brygida

Horace Horsecollar said:


> Clearly there are some people who rent a car, but never leave Disney property anyway.
> 
> However, guests with rental cars are in a much better position go to off-site restaurants, bars, shopping centers, and attractions than guests who use DME transportation from the airport and WDW transportation for their whole stay.



I think that most WDW people rent cars for two main reasons!  They want to do stuff at WDW other than just the 4 major parks - like eat at resorts every day, etc.

The 2nd top reason is with small children.  You know how much easier it was to load a baby into his stroller and just walk to the park (AAA 1st-roiw diamond parking ).  The AAA parking is usually closer to the park entrance than the bus stops are!  You know how easy it is to exit the park, walk directly to your up-close car, put your infant / toddler in his car-seat, and drive to your hotel immediately! (No waiting for the next bus, etc, etc)!  If you have ever been in charge of a hungry or tired child, this is priceless!  and the main reason families rent cars!

Rental cars are the best insurance policy you can buy for your tired / hungry family at WDW!


----------



## goofy4tink

Brygida said:


> Don't want to debate the fine-line of legality here, but....
> 
> *Arrival info*
> Signed up all members of our party for DME (through AAA) to insure we got the 4 luggage tags we needed.
> 
> Some members of our party rode the DME bus to the resort.  Don't know which DME bus our luggage rode?  Doubtful it was the same one!
> 
> And other members of our party procurred the rental car and drove to the Disney Resort.
> 
> The DME bus riders arrived about 20 minutes after the rental car riders.   Room was not ready upon arrival.  Went off for a late lunch and several hours later, got text that the room was ready and when we got there, all the DME luggage was there.
> 
> *Departure info*
> Called DME to schedule a ride for 1 member of our party leaving early.  Left the yellow DME tag on her bag and brought it down to resort luggage check-in area in the early morning.  Left to parks.  The member returned to resort in the afternoon for a 3:00pm DME pick-up.
> 
> Several days later, the remaining bags (with DME yellow tags removed) were checked-in at the resort luggage check-in early in the morning.  Then, the remaining members of our party rode in the rental car to the rental car return at MCO.
> 
> *Thank you* to Goofy4Tink for this thread!
> 
> Why did we do this?  The adults in this party are all recovering from back/neck injuries and no one is allowed to lift luggage!  Without DME, we would have had to do sky-caps/bell services everywhere - adding probably an hour or two before we could get to the parks.
> 
> Why do we rent a car?  We could do AK in the morning.  Then WPE at DD for lunch.  Then drive to Typhoon Lagoon for a quick dip.  Then return to shower/change for dinner - driving to Contemporary Resort.  Then end out the day with some rides at MK.  Not having a car would have taken several hours longer to get anywhere.  Having a car and AAA diamond up-close parking allowed us to do this every day!!
> 
> I don't understand why Disney doesn't allow luggage-only service for arrivals, since they allow it for departures.... that does not make sense!


Thanks for the summary. You did what many others do...some take the bus, some go off and rent a car. Nice way to spread the group out and see what happens. I have no issue at all with renting a car. I prefer to do it at WDW but that's my choice. I've done it both ways.
I have seen guests, arriving at the DME bus line, stop and put on their yellow tags at this point. I just have to shake my head. Why in heaven's name didn't they tag the bags before checking them at home, and then not worry about them..but no, they lugged them from baggage claim and onto the bus with them. To put your tags on the bags before boarding the DME bus shows a decided lack of information. I have to wonder if people even read the DME booklet.

The one thing I will take issue with, in your report, is that DME allows luggage only service back to the airport where they don't from the airport to the resort. That's not true. RAC is an entirely different service than DME. DME doesn't provide luggage transfer from resort to airport. You take your bags with you, they are stored under your bus..that's as far as Disney goes. If you use the RAC system (checking bags at your resort for your return home flight) you are using a completely different service, not tied in with DME at all. Yes, they wear DME outfits but they aren't DME. RAC is actually curbside service...provided by various airlines.

All in all, it sounds like you took advantage of all that DME has to offer, in the correct fashion. Again, the vast majority of people don't much care if you send your bags with DME but don't take the bus. It doesn't impact anyone else. I would much rather see that happen vs people bringing all their checked luggage to the DME bus with them. That does impact others.


----------



## seashoreCM

Brygida said:


> I don't understand why Disney doesn't allow luggage-only service for arrivals, since they allow it for departures.... that does not make sense!


For the trip back to the airport, the luggage check stand in the resort is part of the airline system, not part of the Disney system, so the airlines are responsible for claims.

For the trip to Disney, the DME luggage handling is part of the Disney system. Of course Disney wants to deny as many claims as possible and formally disallowing non-DME guests' use of the luggage service allows a chunk of those claims to be denied quickly.


Horace Horsecollar said:


> DME transportation and luggage transfers are a huge business expense for Disney. Because the bags require handling at several steps, it probably costs Disney more money to provide the luggage transfers than the transportation.


However once the yellow tagged luggage gets to Orlando, it is easier for DME to deliver it all to the resorts instead of recull that belonging to non-DME guests and leaving it behind.


----------



## goofy4tink

seashoreCM said:


> For the trip back to the airport, the luggage check stand in the resort is part of the airline system, not part of the Disney system, so the airlines are responsible for claims.
> 
> For the trip to Disney, the DME luggage handling is part of the Disney system. Of course Disney wants to deny as many claims as possible and formally disallowing non-DME guests' use of the luggage service allows a chunk of those claims to be denied quickly.
> 
> *However once the yellow tagged luggage gets to Orlando, it is easier for DME to deliver it all to the resorts instead of recull that belonging to non-DME guests and leaving it behind*.



I may still need more coffee this morning, but for the life of me, I can't see what you're saying here. What in heaven's name would non-Disney guest luggage have to do with anything?
HH is correct....luggage handling for DME is going to be costly. The handling of tagged bags goes through several different areas..which means each bag gets 'touched' by several different pairs of hands..which in turn means more payroll..somewhere down the line. It takes more than one person to process the bags for up to 40+ guests (the number of guests on a bus at any given time),  but only one person to drive the bus with those guests on it.

As far as claims go...sure, this is the sticking point with not riding the bus but sending your bags with DME. If you don't check in at the DME counter (or CM by the line), DME has no idea you are there, they aren't 'looking' for your bags. Yes, they will move every yellow tagged bag that comes through. Each bag is supposed to be scanned at several points. Now, when you get to DME checkin, they will ask you how many bags you checked...yes, I have been asked that when bypassing the counter line. So...you tell them you have 5 checked bags. They imput it into the system..at least that's what it looks like they're doing to me. As your bags come through the 'system', each one is scanned and it shows as arrived in the system. If only 4 bags get scanned, out of your 5, they will know that one is missing. Now....this may not happen, it is just how I have been told it works. So, now they are looking for that one missing bag.
But...if you don't check in, and your 5th bag doesn't show up..how the heck do you suppose DME is going to realize you are missing a bag??? So, the only way it will become obvious is when you get to your room, possibly many hours later, and realize you are missing a bag. If you go to the resort, checkin and then head to a park, you won't know until very late that a bag has not made it to your room. 
Does this happen often? No. I think many bags are delayed due to airline handling, but the guest hangs the blame on DME being late with baggage delivery. If they get a bag or two late, they tend to think DME just didn't handle the baggage quickly enough, when it may very well have been that the airline delayed, or misdirected, those bags.


----------



## seashoreCM

goofy4tink said:


> I may still need more coffee this morning, but for the life of me, I can't see what you're saying here. What in heaven's name would non-Disney guest luggage have to do with anything? .


Arriving guests may stop at the food court or otherwise dilly dally on their way to the DME welcoming area. So, in order to get the luggage in general to the rooms more quickly, the step of verifying that each party has checked in prior to loading its yellow tagged luggage on the trucks is either complex or omitted.

Yes, it is wonderful guest relations to go ahead and deliver the luggage of non-DME guests to the rooms when it found its way into the DME luggage stream.


----------



## Brygida

goofy4tink said:


> I have no issue at all with renting a car. I prefer to do it at WDW but that's my choice.
> ....
> The one thing I will take issue with, in your report, is that DME allows luggage only service back to the airport where they don't from the airport to the resort. That's not true. RAC is an entirely different service than DME. DME doesn't provide luggage transfer from resort to airport. You take your bags with you, they are stored under your bus..that's as far as Disney goes. If you use the RAC system (checking bags at your resort for your return home flight) you are using a completely different service, not tied in with DME at all. Yes, they wear DME outfits but they aren't DME. RAC is actually curbside service...provided by various airlines.



So what is your main reason for renting a car?  Is it the time-saving?

Yes, I realize that DME and RAC are 2 different things, but I meant it in the big-picture way.  Some Disney person (outsourced or not ) takes just your luggage upon departure, but won't "officially" take just your luggage upon arrival.  As a customer-service process that just doesn't make sense.  It is confusing and against common-sense.


----------



## goofy4tink

seashoreCM said:


> Arriving guests may stop at the food court or otherwise dilly dally on their way to the DME welcoming area. So, in order to get the luggage in general to the rooms more quickly, the step of verifying that each party has checked in prior to loading its yellow tagged luggage on the trucks is either complex or omitted.
> 
> Yes, it is wonderful guest relations to go ahead and deliver the luggage of non-DME guests to the rooms when it found its way into the DME luggage stream.


Sorry Alan...I misunderstood, sort of anyway. Thought you were saying guests that weren't going to WDW. Really need more coffee in the morning. In any case, the baggage handlers don't wait until someone is checked in before they start handling the bags. The bags get scanned as they come along...and then get scanned several more times. Each scan, to the best of my knowledge, is logged somewhere so that CMs can tell if bags have arrived yet. Then, once the guest checks in at the DME area, and gives the number of bags checked, the system can be checked to see if all 4 of the listed bags per the guest, have arrived, later on.



Brygida said:


> So what is your main reason for renting a car?  Is it the time-saving?
> 
> Yes, I realize that DME and RAC are 2 different things, but I meant it in the big-picture way.  Some Disney person (outsourced or not ) takes just your luggage upon departure, but won't "officially" take just your luggage upon arrival.  As a customer-service process that just doesn't make sense.  It is confusing and against common-sense.


When I say rent a car at WDW, I mean that I prefer to rent onsite at WDW vs MCO, for the most part. I don't usually rent a car unless I am heading someplace at the end of my trip, or am coming from someplace else to start the WDW stay.

DME baggage handlers will take your bags even if you aren't riding the bus. That isn't the issue. The issue is that Disney wants you, the guest, on their bus. They don't want you renting a car. I realize that some think that many, many people rent cars there and Disney doesn't care. But, they do. If you ride the bus, to your resort, there is no reason to believe you will be tempted to go off-site to US/IoA, or SW or to eat at the nearest Appleby's. And yes, that is exactly what happens when  guests rent cars. They see the huge crowds at MK and say 'Oh the heck with it today. Let's head over to SW for the day.' I've seen it happen. Even I almost used the Mears shuttle last Dec to get to US/IoA rather than deal with the crowds in Dec!!! Disney doesn't want to make it easy for you to spend your vacation dollars elsewhere in Orlando. Believe me...Disney is not providing DME as a wonderful thing to be nice to it's guests. That's not the way Disney does business. They are paying for each person that uses DME. It is not free for them to run shuttle buses to and from MCO. The airport charges them to park buses there.  But, that's neither here nor there regarding baggage only.
Disney/DME will move your bags even if you aren't on the bus. They would prefer you to be on the bus, but as of this moment, there isn't anything that will stop you from doing this.


----------



## Brygida

goofy4tink said:


> The issue is that Disney wants you, the guest, on their bus. They don't want you renting a car. I realize that some think that many, many people rent cars there and Disney doesn't care. But, they do. If you ride the bus, to your resort, there is no reason to believe you will be tempted to go off-site to US/IoA, or SW or to eat at the nearest Appleby's. And yes, that is exactly what happens when  guests rent cars. They see the huge crowds at MK and say 'Oh the heck with it today. Let's head over to SW for the day.' I've seen it happen. Even I almost used the Mears shuttle last Dec to get to US/IoA rather than deal with the crowds in Dec!!! Disney doesn't want to make it easy for you to spend your vacation dollars elsewhere in Orlando.



I think I went to US in California once in the 1970's and once to SW in the 1980's.  Never eaten at Appleby's.  I am a Disney fan, all other parks pale in comparison and hold no interest for me.  During my last trip, my husband said, Why would I eat at Steak & Shake if I can eat at Wolfgang Puck Express!  And my husband is NOT a Disney fan, just a DH.    I come to immerse in Disney and de-stress.  My non-Disney fan DH is trying to convince me to return at Christmas.  My first response was, "you do know the parks will be mobbed!"  His response was, "I don't care.  Couldn't we just walk around and soak in the ambience!"

Also, it was not lost on me that on my last trip, my husband's 4 day park-hopper-and-water-parks ticket was within a couple dollars of my 10 day park-hopper-and-water-parks ticket.  If I already have 10 days included in my ticket why would I shell out a big bundle of money to go to US or SW for 1 day?  Have you seen their tix prices!!  I would prefer spending the cash on a meal at Victoria & Alberts instead.  

I rent a car because it allows me to do more things at Disney, not to go off-property.  I would think Disney knows there are many people like me.


----------



## goofy4tink

And I'm sure there plenty of others like you. I also love immersing myself in WDW when I'm there. But, there are plenty of others who like to go offisite. There are plenty of people that don't care for the restaurants in DTD or the 'nicer' spots within the confines of WDW. Eating at WDW is one of my dh's favorite things to do. He is not an attractions kind of guy. He goes to WDW to humor me and our dd.
But, believe me...Disney realizes that many, many guests who rent cars go off site to eat and to shop. There are a ton of posts asking about nearby grocery stores and WalMarts. 
DME is never going to work for everyone. It is not ever going to be perfect. It is what it is...a very good service for which we, the guest, pay nothing out of pocket for. THe cost of DME is all bound up in room rates...everyone is paying a small amount towards things like DME.


----------



## ntsammy5

goofy4tink said:


> But, believe me...Disney realizes that many, many guests who rent cars go off site to eat and to shop. There are a ton of posts asking about nearby grocery stores and WalMarts.
> .



And I know where most of them are.  In 40+ trips to WDW we have only been totally without a car for 2 of them - and we will be for our upcoming December trip until we move to Bonnet Creek for the 2nd week.  We've used DME a lot (I can't remember exactly how many times ) but we rarely make the return trip to MCO and we most often get the car at the CCC when we actually need it.  The best thing about DME is their luggage service.  We will continue to use it for our trips!


----------



## Brygida

goofy4tink said:


> But, believe me...Disney realizes that many, many guests who rent cars go off site to eat and to shop. There are a ton of posts asking about nearby grocery stores and WalMarts.



Well.  Even I use the local Winn Dixie for bottled water and milk!


----------



## goofy4tink

Brygida said:


> Well.  Even I use the local Winn Dixie for bottled water and milk!


Ah Ha!!! See, I knew you bought off-site for something!!!  Kidding.


----------



## Brygida

goofy4tink said:


> Ah Ha!!! See, I knew you bought off-site for something!!!  Kidding.



But that's because WDW does not have a grocery store where you can buy 6-packs of sports-top-bottled-water, quarts of Perrier, and 1/2 gallons of Simple Smart milk.  If they did, I bet you I would go there!


----------



## tigger_fan

I'm sorry for such a newbie question, but we are flying southwest and arrive at 9:35....if we check our luggage with the special tags and the flight is late what do we do about our luggage?

thanks


----------



## goofy4tink

tigger_fan said:


> I'm sorry for such a newbie question, but we are flying southwest and arrive at 9:35....if we check our luggage with the special tags and the flight is late what do we do about our luggage?
> 
> thanks


If the flight arrives after 10pm, your tagged bags won't be picked up and delivered to your resort. They may be allowed out onto the regular public baggage carousel and then taken to the unclaimed luggage area if no one claims it that night. But, DME personel will collect it in the morning and deliver it.
When arriving after 8pm, I would be hesitant to tag my bags...just because flights can be late and I want my bags that night.


----------



## seashoreCM

After 10 the bags, yellow tagged ones and all, should be allowed out into the carousel area. Otherwise numerous baggage claims will (should) be filed by guests when they finally give up and leave for the welcoming area.


----------



## nd_stclgrad

How special  is the DME experience? In  other words, when you step on the bus, do you feel the "WDW experience?"  What's the ride to WDW like? Is it something my kids will really enjoy? Our 1st trip...


----------



## goofy4tink

nd_stclgrad said:


> How special  is the DME experience? In  other words, when you step on the bus, do you feel the "WDW experience?"  What's the ride to WDW like? Is it something my kids will really enjoy? Our 1st trip...


Well, I'm not sure I would say it was a truly 'magical' experience. But, it does start the trip off in much more of a Disney way than say, a towncar or a rental car.
When  you board the bus, you do feel like your fun is starting. As you leave the airport area, a video will start. It has all the pertinent Disney characters telling you all about WDW. They show the checkin process with a lot of Disney silliness. The kids really seem to enjoy the video....it does make for a festive atmosphere. 

It shouldn't take any longer than 90 mins from your gate to your resort. In the majority of cases, it will be more like 70  mins. I have used DME many times and it usually takes 60-75 mins total. Only one time has it taken more than 75 mins...that one time we were the last of three resort stops, with each stop taking about double the time due to there being so much checked luggage to unload and disburse.  For some reason, there were more than the usual number of families on the bus that had their many checked bags with them, rather than allowing DME to transport the bags for them to their respective resorts.

DME is a good way to start your WDW vacation. It's especially nice to save that $100+ for food or fun  stuff vs a towncar ride.


----------



## rmm7e

"Why in heaven's name didn't they tag the bags before checking them at home, and then not worry about them..but no, they lugged them from baggage claim and onto the bus with them. To put your tags on the bags before boarding the DME bus shows a decided lack of information. I have to wonder if people even read the DME booklet."

I can think of a reason...maybe they didn't fly to MCO? Sounds crazy, but this will be my situation in May. I'm flying one-way to Daytona to attend a conference, and want to tack on a Disney vacation at the end. Since I won't have a car, I'm planning to take the airport to airport shuttle (Daytona to MCO) and hopping on ME to get to my resort. That way I can get back to MCO on ME to fly home.

If anyone spots a flaw in this plan, please let me know! I'm getting ready to finalize it.

Regina


----------



## goofy4tink

rmm7e said:


> "Why in heaven's name didn't they tag the bags before checking them at home, and then not worry about them..but no, they lugged them from baggage claim and onto the bus with them. To put your tags on the bags before boarding the DME bus shows a decided lack of information. I have to wonder if people even read the DME booklet."
> 
> I can think of a reason...maybe they didn't fly to MCO? Sounds crazy, but this will be my situation in May. I'm flying one-way to Daytona to attend a conference, and want to tack on a Disney vacation at the end. Since I won't have a car, I'm planning to take the airport to airport shuttle (Daytona to MCO) and hopping on ME to get to my resort. That way I can get back to MCO on ME to fly home.
> 
> If anyone spots a flaw in this plan, please let me know! I'm getting ready to finalize it.
> 
> Regina


No problem doing what you want to do at all. Many people do just that. The issue with putting those yellow tags on the bags as they wait in line to board the bus??? Those yellow tags go on checked luggage at your home airport...this alerts baggage handlers at MCO to put these tagged bags aside as they come off the plane, so they can be taken by DME baggage people to a different area so as to disburse them to the appropriate resort.  There is no need to put these tags on bags as you board the bus. They have nothing whatsoever to do with going to the resort via the buses.  They are specifically for baggage handlers.


----------



## rmm7e

goofy4tink said:


> There is no need to put these tags on bags as you board the bus. They have nothing whatsoever to do with going to the resort via the buses.  They are specifically for baggage handlers.



OK, that's what I figured. Thanks for the reply. I guess when people have those tags, they feel like they gotta use them! Even if it doesn't make sense. Heh.


----------



## kaffinito

I haven't flown before, and haven't used DME at all either, so bear with me please.   I've been reading up on the yellow tags and luggage and *think* I have it straight now.  

So, my flight gets into MCO around 9:00 pm at night.  So for bags that I bring on the plane with me, I just take them straight to the DME check in desk and they will check me in and I will be on the bus with my bags, correct?  And they don't need yellow tags, right?

And for bags that I check, if I use a yellow tag then it goes straight to DME and I don't need to do anything other than collect it the next morning?  But what If I want to collect the bag myself from the baggage claim area - can I claim it myself if I _don't_ put a yellow tag on it?  Or is it better to wait until the next morning to get the bag? 

TIA!
Karen


----------



## goofy4tink

kaffinito said:


> I haven't flown before, and haven't used DME at all either, so bear with me please.   I've been reading up on the yellow tags and luggage and *think* I have it straight now.
> 
> So, my flight gets into MCO around 9:00 pm at night.  So for bags that I bring on the plane with me, I just take them straight to the DME check in desk and they will check me in and I will be on the bus with my bags, correct?  And they don't need yellow tags, right?
> 
> And for bags that I check, if I use a yellow tag then it goes straight to DME and I don't need to do anything other than collect it the next morning?  But what If I want to collect the bag myself from the baggage claim area - can I claim it myself if I _don't_ put a yellow tag on it?  Or is it better to wait until the next morning to get the bag?
> 
> TIA!
> Karen


Almost right!! Yes, you take any carryon bags with you to the DME counter and then onto the bus with you. If they are larger carryons, like a rollaboard, then the driver will put it under the bus.
Any checked bags that you tag with the yellow DME tags will be taken from the plane, sorted and put on resort trucks for delivery. You can expect them, in your room, up to 4 hrs after resort checkin. Later in the evening it usually takes less than that. If your flight arrived after 10pm, then your DME tagged bags would remain at MCO until the next morning, and then be delivered to you.
If you want to claim your own bags, at baggage claim, just don't tag them. When you get to MCO, head to your baggage claim area, get your bags and then head to DME checkin. Your bags will go under the bus. Keep in mind that any time a bus driver 'touches' your bag(s), they are going to expect a tip.
Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## kaffinito

goofy4tink said:


> Almost right!! Yes, you take any carryon bags with you to the DME counter and then onto the bus with you. If they are larger carryons, like a rollaboard, then the driver will put it under the bus.
> Any checked bags that you tag with the yellow DME tags will be taken from the plane, sorted and put on resort trucks for delivery. You can expect them, in your room, up to 4 hrs after resort checkin. Later in the evening it usually takes less than that. If your flight arrived after 10pm, then your DME tagged bags would remain at MCO until the next morning, and then be delivered to you.
> If you want to claim your own bags, at baggage claim, just don't tag them. When you get to MCO, head to your baggage claim area, get your bags and then head to DME checkin. Your bags will go under the bus. Keep in mind that any time a bus driver 'touches' your bag(s), they are going to expect a tip.
> Hope this helps a bit.



Thank you!  I'm going to copy this so I won't have to ask again.


----------



## mana_liz

*Does everyone have to take the DME for your luggage to get to the resort? We're renting a car at the airport, but my Grandma and little sister are taking DME. Can we put the yellow tags on all of our luggage, even though only 2 people will be riding the bus?*


----------



## goofy4tink

mana_liz said:


> *Does everyone have to take the DME for your luggage to get to the resort? We're renting a car at the airport, but my Grandma and little sister are taking DME. Can we put the yellow tags on all of our luggage, even though only 2 people will be riding the bus?*


Yes, that's fine. I think they will really enjoy the bus ride.


----------



## mana_liz

*Thank you, that will make it easier for my Mom and me, so that we don't have drag our luggage through the airport. We should make it to the resort in the rental car and be checked in before the DME bus arrives. 

Yes, we're sending my Grandma on the bus because it will be her first time in 10 years and I want her to get the full Disney experience.*


----------



## Terpsichore

A quick question after reading through the thread.....

After you've checked in, does anyone need to be in the room to accept your DME tagged luggage?  We've made a ADR for early evening and we anticipate being out for a few hours.


----------



## BDJazz

Terpsichore said:


> A quick question after reading through the thread.....
> 
> After you've checked in, does anyone need to be in the room to accept your DME tagged luggage?  We've made a ADR for early evening and we anticipate being out for a few hours.



No. They will leave the bags in your room for you. If you would like to leave a tip make sure it is clearly marked.


----------



## Lewisc

The CMs who deliver DME luggage to our rooms are "pre-tipped" by Disney.  Tips aren't expected.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

Lewisc said:


> The CMs who deliver DME luggage to our rooms are "pre-tipped" by Disney.  Tips aren't expected.


I agree.

In fact, one of the truly great things about DME is that you don't have to wait in your room for your bags to be delivered. After you check in, just drop your carry-ons in your room and go out and have fun. When you return to your room a few hours later, your bags will be in it. You won't even know if they were delivered 30 minutes or 3 hours after you checked in.

If you're in your room when your bags are brought up, tipping bell serves is not necessary. However, they can accept additional tips. If the person delivering your bags provides exceptional service and/or additional service (such as getting ice for you or helping you with something else), then an additional tip would be appropriate.

If you get help with your bags when you check out, the bell services person is NOT "pre-tipped" by Disney, even if you're using DME. So a tip would always be appropriate then.


----------



## crcurton

I need a reminder of how and when we use ME for our return flight home. Our flight leaves at 12:30 pm. I know the bus will pick us up at 9:30. When will they need our luggage at bell services that am?  We can call the day before to pay our luggage fees for the return flight, right? TIA


----------



## goofy4tink

crcurton said:


> I need a reminder of how and when we use ME for our return flight home. Our flight leaves at 12:30 pm. I know the bus will pick us up at 9:30. When will they need our luggage at bell services that am?  We can call the day before to pay our luggage fees for the return flight, right? TIA


Your bags have to be completely checked, boarding passes in hand, no less than 3 hrs before your flight departure time. Since you will be getting a bus around 9:30ish, I would take the luggage to the RAC counter before breakfast...maybe by 7:30ish. The line can get longish if you get there around 8..that's a very popular time to check bags at RAC.
You will receive a notification in your room the day before you depart. It will give you your bus pickup time, as well as a number to call to pay your checked bag fees. I usually jot down the conf. number I get for bag fee payments right on that noticification. Then I bring it with me to RAC just to have proof my fees have been paid.


----------



## crcurton

Thank-you very much!


----------



## sneirbo

Quick question about the trip back to MCO via a Town Car ... our flight leaves MCO at 6:30 pm, we'd like to go into the Parks during the day, as we're not expecting to leave the resort (Port Orleans French Quarter) until around 4 pm on our day of departure.  We're flying Delta - can we check our bags at the resort and have them delivered to the Airport if we're taking a Town Car?  Or do we have to take DME to check luggage at the resort?


----------



## goofy4tink

sneirbo said:


> Quick question about the trip back to MCO via a Town Car ... our flight leaves MCO at 6:30 pm, we'd like to go into the Parks during the day, as we're not expecting to leave the resort (Port Orleans French Quarter) until around 4 pm on our day of departure.  We're flying Delta - can we check our bags at the resort and have them delivered to the Airport if we're taking a Town Car?  Or do we have to take DME to check luggage at the resort?


Yes, you can check your bags, and get your boarding passes, at RAC that morning and then head out for the day. You will be given a number to call the day before to pay your checked baggage fees.
Then, if you have carryon bags, you could actually take them to the park with you and rent a locker for the day...then head to the nearest resort to be picked up. You could be picked up at a park but I like being picked up at a resort.


----------



## jpolak

Does Southwest participate in RAC?  TIA.


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

jpolak said:


> Does Southwest participate in RAC?  TIA.



Yes


----------



## BillyBuff

I did a search and didn't find anything about this although some were slightly similar but with different options...

So here's our plan:

- AMTRAK from NYC to Orlando AMTRAK Station
- Mears Taxi to MCO

Can I take the DME if I reserve ahead of time prior to arriving at MCO? Would there be any complications?

I am staying at Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge and have selected DME as ground transportation when booking.

Why am I not flying? I can't. After an injury after Desert Storm, my ears can't take the extreme cabin pressures anymore.  Every time I fly, my ears feels like someone has taken a butter knife and started poking around in there.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## goofy4tink

Shouldn't be an issue. Did you check the possibility of arriving in Kissimee?? I believe some say it is closer to WDW...you could take a cab directly to AKL from there.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

I recommend trying different options with the Mears Taxi Fare Estimator and/or the Taxi Fare Finder for Orlando.



goofy4tink said:


> Shouldn't be an issue. Did you check the possibility of arriving in Kissimee?? I believe some say it is closer to WDW...you could take a cab directly to AKL from there.


Yes, going from the Kissimmee Amtrak station to AKL is closer than from the Orlando Amtrak station to AKL (and thus a lower cab fare), but Kissimmee means a later arrival time coming from New York.

If it were my money, I would probably get off in Orlando and take a cab directly to AKL.

Taking a cab to the airport and then DME to AKL will save the most money, but I'm not sure it's worth wasting the time.

Once I get into a cab at the Amtrak station, I would want to go directly to AKL instead of arriving quite a bit later just to save a modest amount of money.


----------



## BillyBuff

goofy4tink said:


> Shouldn't be an issue. Did you check the possibility of arriving in Kissimee?? I believe some say it is closer to WDW...you could take a cab directly to AKL from there.



I did check that but it's only a mile or two difference. Too bad I have already purchased train tickets a few weeks ago.



Horace Horsecollar said:


> Yes, going from the Kissimmee Amtrak station to AKL is closer than from the Orlando Amtrak station to AKL (and thus a lower cab fare), but Kissimmee means a later arrival time coming from New York.
> 
> If it were my money, I would probably get off in Orlando and take a cab directly to AKL.
> 
> Taking a cab to the airport and then DME to AKL will save the most money, but I'm not sure it's worth wasting the time.
> 
> Once I get into a cab at the Amtrak station, I would want to go directly to AKL instead of arriving quite a bit later just to save a modest amount of money.



Let me check with the wife if she wants to spend more time waiting for the DME or just cab it we did 2 years ago. Plus we won't be carrying a lot of luggage. It'll be just two airplane compliant small carry-on rollers.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Rocco

So we decided to try the DME and a rental car. Bad idea. 1 of the 4 bags did not make it. Of course it was my bag, and had all the bathroom supplies in it. Just completely ruined the first day of our trip. Hopefully it appears tomorrow


----------



## goofy4tink

Rocco said:


> So we decided to try the DME and a rental car. Bad idea. 1 of the 4 bags did not make it. Of course it was my bag, and had all the bathroom supplies in it. Just completely ruined the first day of our trip. Hopefully it appears tomorrow


Could you elaborate?? In the vast majority of cases, it is the fault of the airline for misdirecting a bag. The issue comes when a bag goes missing, the guest didn't ride the bus, and then when they realize there is a missing bag, a fair amount of time has passed and DME tells the guest the fault lies with the airline (which is most likely true) and the airline says it's not their issue, DME needs to deal with it.

'If' DME doesn't get all your bags to you, it is probably one of several scenarios....
1. they missed it at the airport, and that's easy to fix. Someone sees it and sends it along
2. they sent it to the wrong resort. Again, easy to fix.
3. went to the wrong room at the right resort....easy fix.

DME can easily track the bags...but you have to have checked in and told them how many bags to look for. If you rent a car, and subsequently are not on the bus (having checked in at the bus line), DME workers have no idea that one of four bags has gone missing...so, they never start looking for it.

It's when the airline misdirects the bag that is an issue. You are heading to Orlando, but your bag with your bathroom supplies has gone to Topeka!!! It's going to take awhile for the airline to fix that one.


----------



## Rocco

Yep, about an hour and a half after our plane landed, bell services showed up at our door. They asked how many bags I was expecting, he must have figured one was missing, as I had written x of 4 on each bag. Shortly after I posted I went down to the lobby to see what they could do for me. The bell man there said that my bag had just arrived and they were getting it ready to bring it. Yay, so after stressing out for a bit, everything turned out ok. Whew.


----------



## goofy4tink

Rocco said:


> Yep, about an hour and a half after our plane landed, bell services showed up at our door. They asked how many bags I was expecting, he must have figured one was missing, as I had written x of 4 on each bag. Shortly after I posted I went down to the lobby to see what they could do for me. The bell man there said that my bag had just arrived and they were getting it ready to bring it. Yay, so after stressing out for a bit, everything turned out ok. Whew.


Thanks for the update. Good idea to put the '1 of 4' etc., on the bags. That alerted them to a possible issue.
Glad you got the last bag.


----------



## *love*2*shop

Thank you for clarifying....I was looking for this answer( i want to have all bag with me and couldnt remember if it was allowed and if so, what to do!)

I know weird....but i want all my *stuff* with me right away..I Know i am going to want to change right away after flying and dont want to lug all that onto the plane/ carryon..want as less as possible...

No tagging my luggage for me.




goofy4tink said:


> Almost right!! Yes, you take any carryon bags with you to the DME counter and then onto the bus with you. If they are larger carryons, like a rollaboard, then the driver will put it under the bus.
> Any checked bags that you tag with the yellow DME tags will be taken from the plane, sorted and put on resort trucks for delivery. You can expect them, in your room, up to 4 hrs after resort checkin. Later in the evening it usually takes less than that. If your flight arrived after 10pm, then your DME tagged bags would remain at MCO until the next morning, and then be delivered to you.
> If you want to claim your own bags, at baggage claim, just don't tag them. When you get to MCO, head to your baggage claim area, get your bags and then head to DME checkin. Your bags will go under the bus. Keep in mind that any time a bus driver 'touches' your bag(s), they are going to expect a tip.
> Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## annnewjerz

On our upcoming trip to WDW our flight gets into MCO @ 10pm on the nose. Because we'll be there by 10pm I'm assuming they will collect my luggage when I arrive, correct? If our flight is delayed even by 5 minutes---will I need to pick it up or is the deadline based on the scheduled arrival time rather than actual arrival time?


----------



## goofy4tink

annnewjerz said:


> On our upcoming trip to WDW our flight gets into MCO @ 10pm on the nose. Because we'll be there by 10pm I'm assuming they will collect my luggage when I arrive, correct? If our flight is delayed even by 5 minutes---will I need to pick it up or is the deadline based on the scheduled arrival time rather than actual arrival time?


I don't think I would take the chance. Baggage handling ends at 10, you arrive at 10....six of one, half doz of another. Do you want to take the chance that your bags won't get to you until the next morning???
I wouldn't tag the bags. I would just go to baggage claim and get them myself. 
This is what I recommend for anyone flying in anytime after 9:30. Just too much room for error if you tag the bags and allow DME to move them. But, that's up to you.

That 10:00 time if pretty much set in concrete. The workers stop working at 10. If your bags start coming off the plane at 10:04, you may have an issue. I can't imagine that the workers are going to be standing aroud, waiting for late arrivals.


----------



## annnewjerz

goofy4tink said:


> I don't think I would take the chance. Baggage handling ends at 10, you arrive at 10....six of one, half doz of another. Do you want to take the chance that your bags won't get to you until the next morning???



So theoretically, this is what would happen if I left the bags? They would just get delivered once they started working again the next morning? Doesn't sound half-bad, especially considering we always pack at least an extra outfit or two in a carry-on.


----------



## goofy4tink

annnewjerz said:


> So theoretically, this is what would happen if I left the bags? They would just get delivered once they started working again the next morning? Doesn't sound half-bad, especially considering we always pack at least an extra outfit or two in a carry-on.


Yep, that's exactly what would happen. Smart you...you obviously know how to pack. We always recommend putting extra clothes in your carryon bag, as well as anything else you may need for those first hours of your stay.....just in case the airline sends a checked bag to Cleveland rather than Orlando!!!


----------



## rubysparkles

Both my flights say they arrive/depart at 12am on my reservation. This isn't the case. Is that just normal? 

I booked my package through the US site, but I'm from the UK and now I'm freaking out that something will go wrong! I haven't received anything in the mail (but I've spoken to people on the phone and the site says everything about my reservation is ok).

What do I need to prove that I'm booked on ME anyway?

Thanks for any responses.


----------



## seashoreCM

It is not necessary to refrain from using the yellow tags just in case your flight is delayed until after 10 PM. The yellow tagged bags will be out there on the carousel if the DME folks have gone home for the night.

[I[/I].If y ou don't claim your bags when arriving after 10, there is no one at DME to take a count of your bags and file a claim with the airline if a bag never arrived.


rubysparkles said:


> Both my flights say they arrive/depart at 12am on my reservation. This isn't the case. Is that just normal?
> 
> I booked my package through the US site, but I'm from the UK and now I'm freaking out that something will go wrong! I haven't received anything in the mail (but I've spoken to people on the phone and the site says everything about my reservation is ok).
> 
> What do I need to prove that I'm booked on ME anyway?.


Take notes and write down the name and city of the person you talked to. Use email asking for RSVP and confirmation to avoid phone charges waiting on hold. Do a print screen* of any reservation information, emails including unanswered ones, etc. pertaining to DME. DME  does not take obvious walk up guests but I doubt they will split hairs in an argument.

SPecifically for the 12 AM time (they optionally chose to go ahead and process your reservation before getting real flight information and then move on to the next family's reservation), it is a good idea to call once to give them updated flight information but it's okay to omit that if it is not international toll free or domestic toll free as applicable. It's okay to be early or tardy or to dilly dally at the airport when you arrive

* Requires more than pressing the PrtScrn button. A digital camera can help.


----------



## goofy4tink

rubysparkles said:


> Both my flights say they arrive/depart at 12am on my reservation. This isn't the case. Is that just normal?
> 
> I booked my package through the US site, but I'm from the UK and now I'm freaking out that something will go wrong! I haven't received anything in the mail (but I've spoken to people on the phone and the site says everything about my reservation is ok).
> 
> What do I need to prove that I'm booked on ME anyway?
> 
> Thanks for any responses.


DME doesn't ship anything out of the country....with the possible exception of Canada.
So....you most likely won't be getting anything from DME. You will have to go through customs in the US, so just keep your bags with you at that point. 
When you get to the DME counter, you will have to go through the line. You don't have any vouchers, so they will have to print them up for you. You will  need an ID to prove you are who you say you are. They will look you up in the system, see that you have a reservation, and print you out vouchers.


----------



## dgundry

I'm considering arriving the night before our WDW reservations and staying at the airport Hilton Garden Inn (on points) the first night we arrive so we can head over on DME the next morning and hit the ground running in the parks.

QUESTIONS:  

1. Can I DME my luggage on the day I arrive even though I am DME'ing the following day?  

2. If YES, will my WDW resort hold my luggage that long?  

3. If NO, is the only alternative not to DME my luggage, pick them up in MCO at baggage claim and carry them on to DME when I take the bus the next morning? 

(I simply love giving my bags a kiss goodbye at my airport and not giving them a care in the world until they arrive all tassled, torn and looked-over in my hotel room.  I really don't want to have to intercept them at MCO if I don't have to.)

In advance, thanks a million Mickey's!


----------



## goofy4tink

Nope....DME is effective only when your WDW resort reservation is in effect. So, if you arrive the day before your reservation starts, you can't use any part of DME. You will have to get your own bags and then bring them back to the airport and DME checkin the next day.
Since you'll be spending the night at the airport, you won't be spending park time waiting at baggage claim.


----------



## moonpie85

I saw somebody mention this earlier but didn't see an answer. Is it normal for DME to have your flight times down as 12am? Both my flights say 12am although they are 6pm and 1pm. I thought this might change as we got closer to time but we're 9 days out now and it still says 12am


----------



## tinkerbell_29

I've read the whole thread and my head now hurts.  We have used DME before and get get how it works.  This Christmas we are coming down 3 days before our cruise to have a little time at the parks.  Scheduled DME because we do not need a car this trip.  If we get there go to the DME welcome desk check in and then realize the wait is too long and decide to take a taxi is our luggage still going to show up?  We have all intentions to ride the bus but since we have limited time I don't want to waste time waiting in the airport.  Really unsure whether or not we should tag our luggage.


----------



## goofy4tink

completely up to you. The time from gate to resort, runs about 70 mins. If you 'get in line' and then decide it could get too long to wait, and you decide to take a cab....the time will be about 45 mins by the time you make the decision, get a cab and get to your resort and the cost will be about $60.


----------



## cmp1111

I'm sorry if this has been asked and answered. We are flying SW, because, well, it's cheap and easy. SW, of course, allows us to have 2 checked bags apiece. As a family of 4, we really probably were going to bring one per person, plus one "extra" with snacks and such, used for souvenirs on the way home. DME has sent me only 4 yellow tags. Can I call and get another, or can I only check the 4 bags? 

Thanks!


----------



## kt_mom

I have a question, I'm not sure its been asked before or not. But, can I take the DME bus to a resort other than the one I'm checking into?

Let's say I'm staying at AKL but I want to have breakfast first thing at the Poly. When I get to the DME line can I ask to take the bus to the Poly. Have lunch then take a bus over to AKL from MK or something and check in to my resort?


----------



## CarrieR

cmp1111 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked and answered. We are flying SW, because, well, it's cheap and easy. SW, of course, allows us to have 2 checked bags apiece. As a family of 4, we really probably were going to bring one per person, plus one "extra" with snacks and such, used for souvenirs on the way home. DME has sent me only 4 yellow tags. Can I call and get another, or can I only check the 4 bags?
> 
> Thanks!



Give DME a ring (call DME direct, not CRO -- the number should be in your booklet) and they will send you another set of tags.  We've done this a number of times in the past six months alone.  We each carry a bag, and then there's a suitcase which we've named the "everything bag" -- it has, snacks, ponchos, first aid, misc stuff and, well -- everything.  lol



kt_mom said:


> I have a question, I'm not sure its been asked before or not. But, can I take the DME bus to a resort other than the one I'm checking into?
> 
> Let's say I'm staying at AKL but I want to have breakfast first thing at the Poly. When I get to the DME line can I ask to take the bus to the Poly. Have lunch then take a bus over to AKL from MK or something and check in to my resort?



DME will only take you to your resort, unfortunately.  It would be handy if you could go elsewhere, though!


----------



## goofy4tink

kt_mom said:


> I have a question, I'm not sure its been asked before or not. But, can I take the DME bus to a resort other than the one I'm checking into?
> 
> Let's say I'm staying at AKL but I want to have breakfast first thing at the Poly. When I get to the DME line can I ask to take the bus to the Poly. Have lunch then take a bus over to AKL from MK or something and check in to my resort?



As you've already been told, no, you can't take the DME bus to another resort. But, I have another issue. It's really unwise to book any ADR too close to your arrival time. Why? Your flight can be delayed, it could take longer than usual once you get to MCO...any number of things could happen. The vast majority of us won't book an ADR within 4 hrs of our WDW arrival. If you do decide to book an ADR within that time, you may want to either take a cab directly to that ADR, or hire a car service.


----------



## kt_mom

goofy4tink said:


> As you've already been told, no, you can't take the DME bus to another resort. But, I have another issue. It's really unwise to book any ADR too close to your arrival time. Why? Your flight can be delayed, it could take longer than usual once you get to MCO...any number of things could happen. The vast majority of us won't book an ADR within 4 hrs of our WDW arrival. If you do decide to book an ADR within that time, you may want to either take a cab directly to that ADR, or hire a car service.



I haven't booked anything. I was just wondering if it was possible to do this. If it had been possible I was thinking of trying as a walk up. But we'll just try to eat there later in the week.


----------



## cw21726

goofy4tink said:


> Nope....DME is effective only when your WDW resort reservation is in effect. So, if you arrive the day before your reservation starts, you can't use any part of DME. You will have to get your own bags and then bring them back to the airport and DME checkin the next day.
> Since you'll be spending the night at the airport, you won't be spending park time waiting at baggage claim.



I spoke to a CR cast member about this very thing the other day and she insisted that it was ok to use DME and that the bags would be delivered from bell services upon check in the next day.


----------



## cmp1111

CarrieR said:


> Give DME a ring (call DME direct, not CRO -- the number should be in your booklet) and they will send you another set of tags.  We've done this a number of times in the past six months alone.  We each carry a bag, and then there's a suitcase which we've named the "everything bag" -- it has, snacks, ponchos, first aid, misc stuff and, well -- everything.  lol



Just wanted to say thanks. 

Also, when I called DME, they were reluctant to send more tags as we were within 10 days... (Yay, btw!  We leave Monday!)

Anyway, apparently you can also get all the luggage claim tix, paying special attention to any without the yellow tags. When I get to the DME desk, we're supposed to tell them we have "four bags with yellow tags and THIS one" giving them the extra claim ticket. It should apparently also work.


----------



## Lisa71

Question...we are arriving at 6am from an overnight flight and plan to stay at airport Hyatt in a day room for a few hours to sleep when we arrive.  Should we tell ME or will they essentially not care which bus we take later or why.  Our kids need sleep and will not be in good moods if we try to take them to the resort before our room is ready.  The Hyatt said we could get a room as early as 7 or 8 am even though it is not officially ours until 10am.  We would likely leave around 1 or 2 to go to the resort.


----------



## goofy4tink

Lisa71 said:


> Question...we are arriving at 6am from an overnight flight and plan to stay at airport Hyatt in a day room for a few hours to sleep when we arrive.  Should we tell ME or will they essentially not care which bus we take later or why.  Our kids need sleep and will not be in good moods if we try to take them to the resort before our room is ready.  The Hyatt said we could get a room as early as 7 or 8 am even though it is not officially ours until 10am.  We would likely leave around 1 or 2 to go to the resort.



You should be fine. If you choose to tag your checked bags, DME will still pick them up and deliver them to your WDW resort...that service starts up around 5am. Then, when you're ready to head to WDW, just walk down to the DME area, check in and hop into the bus line. DME doesn't really care what time you arrive. You aren't assigned a particular bus.


----------



## Lisa71

Thanks Goofy for Tink!!  I am getting really excited about our trip!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Thanks for this sticky.  I am already beyond stressed having DS by myself and his huge SN stroller and a bag with two carry ones.  There was no way I could manage all by myself.

I have my yellow tags and plan to use them wisely!


----------



## delaneyc52

I really did try to get through all these pages to see if my question was within...but I gave up on page 7...sorry !!!   =(    Here's my question.
We have DME.   Reservations at Old Key West.  However, we have a car rental waiting for us at the Dolphin.   At MCO can we ask to get on a Swan/Dolphin/Boardwalk bus instead of Old Key West when we arrive to help us easily pick up our rental?


----------



## siskaren

delaneyc52 said:


> I really did try to get through all these pages to see if my question was within...but I gave up on page 7...sorry !!!   =(    Here's my question.
> We have DME.   Reservations at Old Key West.  However, we have a car rental waiting for us at the Dolphin.   At MCO can we ask to get on a Swan/Dolphin/Boardwalk bus instead of Old Key West when we arrive to help us easily pick up our rental?



No, you can only take the bus for your resort, and besides, the Swan and Dolphin don't get to use DME.


----------



## delaneyc52

delaneyc52 said:


> I really did try to get through all these pages to see if my question was within...but I gave up on page 7...sorry !!!   =(    Here's my question.
> We have DME.   Reservations at Old Key West.  However, we have a car rental waiting for us at the Dolphin.   At MCO can we ask to get on a Swan/Dolphin/Boardwalk bus instead of Old Key West when we arrive to help us easily pick up our rental?


This is ok to do.   I asked at the dme desk at mco and they happily gave me a boardwalk voucher.  On the bus right now!!


----------



## goofy4tink

delaneyc52 said:


> This is ok to do.   I asked at the dme desk at mco and they happily gave me a boardwalk voucher.  On the bus right now!!


Wow.....that's incredible. I've never heard of them doing this before. This is going to open a whole can of worms for Disney/DME down the road.


----------



## delaneyc52

goofy4tink said:


> Wow.....that's incredible. I've never heard of them doing this before. This is going to open a whole can of worms for Disney/DME down the road.



Finally back home!  I'm pretty sure that most people on DME will want to keep their booked destination.   I do not believe my request to get to the Boardwalk area to pick up my rental is the norm.   However, they must do it at some frequency as the DME guy immediately pulled out a voucher, circled my new destination and very pleasantly told me to give that to the driver.   Also note (although I'm not sure it would have made a difference) that we did not have any luggage.  I truly do not believe it will open a can of worms.   I think it's Disney just trying to accommodate a reasonable request.


----------



## goofy4tink

delaneyc52 said:


> Finally back home!  I'm pretty sure that most people on DME will want to keep their booked destination.   I do not believe my request to get to the Boardwalk area to pick up my rental is the norm.   However, they must do it at some frequency as the DME guy immediately pulled out a voucher, circled my new destination and very pleasantly told me to give that to the driver.   Also note (although I'm not sure it would have made a difference) that we did not have any luggage.  I truly do not believe it will open a can of worms.   I think it's Disney just trying to accommodate a reasonable request.



I'm glad you got it to work for you. When I say 'open a can of worms' my intent was one of 'oh, we want to go to the CR so we can meet up with family there and go right to MK rather than to Pop to checkin' type thing. People are well known for finding a way to 'work' the existing system. They read about someone's having Disney do something nice for them..and pretty soon, everyone wants to do it. This has happened in many instances. Take, for instance, the personalized menus you used to be able to request at Coral Reef. Or the diver who would dive with a special sign/message for your family. Pretty soon, everyone wanted it...merely because it could be done. Nothing special was being celebrated, they just wanted something that others had said they got. And now??? No more special menus..even if it is a special occasion. Same thing with the diver. Coral Reef was completely swamped by the constant requests. Now no one gets 'em.
I would hate to see a lot of people trying to get to their choice of destinations via DME rather than just to their specific resort. I have no issue with exceptions being made..but pretty soon, everyone thinks 'they' are the exception!!!


----------



## delaneyc52

goofy4tink said:


> I'm glad you got it to work for you. When I say 'open a can of worms' my intent was one of 'oh, we want to go to the CR so we can meet up with family there and go right to MK rather than to Pop to checkin' type thing. People are well known for finding a way to 'work' the existing system. They read about someone's having Disney do something nice for them..and pretty soon, everyone wants to do it. This has happened in many instances. Take, for instance, the personalized menus you used to be able to request at Coral Reef. Or the diver who would dive with a special sign/message for your family. Pretty soon, everyone wanted it...merely because it could be done. Nothing special was being celebrated, they just wanted something that others had said they got. And now??? No more special menus..even if it is a special occasion. Same thing with the diver. Coral Reef was completely swamped by the constant requests. Now no one gets 'em.
> I would hate to see a lot of people trying to get to their choice of destinations via DME rather than just to their specific resort. I have no issue with exceptions being made..but pretty soon, everyone thinks 'they' are the exception!!!



All good points....and I certainly do not disagree!


----------



## amarberry

Wondering if this scenario is okay...

We are using ME for a trip in a few weeks, but I'm now thinking about renting a car for a couple of days.  If DH and the kids ride ME and I pick up the rental car at MCO, will we have any issues with all of our bags going through, etc?  I don't want to rent a big car and I don't think that all of our luggage will fit in the rental!


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

amarberry said:


> Wondering if this scenario is okay...
> 
> We are using ME for a trip in a few weeks, but I'm now thinking about renting a car for a couple of days.  If DH and the kids ride ME and I pick up the rental car at MCO, will we have any issues with all of our bags going through, etc?  I don't want to rent a big car and I don't think that all of our luggage will fit in the rental!



On your arrival day, there is absolutely no problem if least one person checks in at the DME welcome center and travels to the resort on a DME motorcoach. You can put yellow DME tags on all your checked luggage and all of you can bypass baggage claim. The bags should show up in your room up to 3 hours after you check in, but often much sooner than that. (The issue that's been the subject of endless debate and that this sticky thread attempts to address is what happens if NOBODY in the party  travels to the resort on a DME motorcoach.)

For your departure, you are allowed to use Resort Airline Check-in (RAC) on the check-out day from your Walt Disney World resort hotel as long as you are taking a domestic flight on a RAC-participating airline from Orlando International -- and your flight is not so early in the morning that you can't complete RAC check-in at least 3 hours before tour flight (RAC opens at 5:00 a.m.). There is no requirement for anyone to travel to the airport on a DME motorcoach.

You may also want to look at renting a car at WDW in the middle of your stay rather than renting and/or returning at the airport. National is at the WDW Dolphin. Alamo and National are at the WDW Car Care Center. All major car rental companies offer free pickiup and dropioff at WDW resorts from numerous car rental facilities just off property or at Hotel Plaza.


----------



## jennyjinx3

Do you know if we do a dcl cruise prior to WDW, and use DCL transfers to get to port from airport, and then port to WDW resort, can we still use complimentary ME to get back to the airport at the end of our stay??  Thanks


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

jennyjinx3 said:


> Do you know if we do a dcl cruise prior to WDW, and use DCL transfers to get to port from airport, and then port to WDW resort, can we still use complimentary ME to get back to the airport at the end of our stay??  Thanks


Disney's Magical Express (DME) can be used roundtrip, one-way inbound, or one-way outbound.

In your case, the cruise is not part of the equation.

You would simply reserve DME (one-way) back to Orlando International Airport at the end of your WDW resort stay. You can also use Resort Airline Check-in (RAC) if your airline participates in RAC and your flight is not early in the morning.

Some people on this forum recommend waiting until you're at your WDW resort to make DME reservations. I think it's better to reserve from home before your vacation. Then it's something you don't need to waste time on while on vacation.


----------



## jennyjinx3

Horace Horsecollar said:


> Disney's Magical Express (DME) can be used roundtrip, one-way inbound, or one-way outbound.
> 
> In your case, the cruise is not part of the equation.
> 
> You would simply reserve DME (one-way) back to Orlando International Airport at the end of your WDW resort stay. You can also use Resort Airline Check-in (RAC) if your airline participates in RAC and your flight is not early in the morning.
> 
> Some people on this forum recommend waiting until you're at your WDW resort to make DME reservations. I think it's better to reserve from home before your vacation. Then it's something you don't need to waste time on while on vacation.



thank you!


----------



## seashoreCM

Disney Cruise Line land-sea packages with the ground transportation option include airport to seaport to WDW to airport (or vice versa). You can make it a land-sea-land vacation using the free Magical Express for the "second land".

Last I saw, the sea-only cruise ground transportation (airport to seaport and back only) costs the same as the land-sea ground transportation. So there is no difference between DME, then DCL sea-only, then DME, versus DCL land sea followed by DME ground transportation for a land-sea-land vacation.

It appears to me that things will not get more complicated if Disney were to advertise and lots of guests request Disney bound DME to a different resort. It will not mess up baggage delivery to the resort either because baggage delivery is not synchronized with guest movements. But allowing going home from any resort leaves more chance for error and requires more vigilance on the part of the guest to see that the confirmation paper issued the morning of the day before checkout day shows the correct resort to depart from. Uncaught mistakes here could sour lots of vacations.


----------



## jeanylaser

We are flying Jet Jet Blue for Dec 7-9, 2012! What Number for Disney Magical Express to Art Of Animation Resort?Please! Tell me what number it is? thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

jeanylaser said:


> We are flying Jet Jet Blue for Dec 7-9, 2012! What Number for Disney Magical Express to Art Of Animation Resort?Please! Tell me what number it is? thanks!


I'm not really sure what you're asking here. Are you asking which stop AoA is? If so, it varies. No way to be 100% sure. 
If you're looking for the phone number to call DME, you just need to call whomever you booked your resort stay through.


----------



## mouselike-harrier

We are arriving on December 12th at 6:05 pm.  If we use DME, what is the earliest time can I realistically make an ADR for dinner at our resort?  Thanks.


----------



## maxiesmom

mouselike-harrier said:


> We are arriving on December 12th at 6:05 pm.  If we use DME, what is the earliest time can I realistically make an ADR for dinner at our resort?  Thanks.



8:30 would be really safe. 8:00 should be safe, if everthing works as it should.  If your plane isn't late, or you don't end up on a long ME bus ride.


----------



## mouselike-harrier

Thank you!


----------



## mrstomrice

Has anyone sent the luggage with out riding the bus lately?  Any problems doing so? 
We are renting a car for the week and we have to get to MK quickly on our arrival so that we can make it to an appointment at the barbershop. We were thinking about sending our bags with DME but need to know that there likely won't be an issue in doing so. Thanks!


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

mrstomrice said:


> Has anyone sent the luggage with out riding the bus lately?  Any problems doing so?
> We are renting a car for the week and we have to get to MK quickly on our arrival so that we can make it to an appointment at the barbershop. We were thinking about sending our bags with DME but need to know that there likely won't be an issue in doing so. Thanks!


Because this sticky thread was started way back on Nov. 21, 2008, I was interested to see what Disney's current policy is regarding DME luggage delivery without riding on the DME motorcoach.

Here's what it says on Disney's official "Complimentary Airport Transportation Service - Disney's Magical Express Transportation" page, as of right now (1:00 a.m. EDT on July 24, 2012):

Please note that you cannot reserve the luggage service exclusively. You must be present on the motorcoach to have your luggage transported to a Walt Disney World hotel.​
You can read this whole sticky thread to get opinions and experiences. You can decide for yourself if it's a good idea (or not) to expect Disney to deliver your bags to your room without using the transportation service, and whether it's ethical to do so.


----------



## cw21726

mrstomrice said:


> Has anyone sent the luggage with out riding the bus lately?  Any problems doing so?
> We are renting a car for the week and we have to get to MK quickly on our arrival so that we can make it to an appointment at the barbershop. We were thinking about sending our bags with DME but need to know that there likely won't be an issue in doing so. Thanks!



We did it in February without issue.


----------



## goofy4tink

Can you? Yes. Is this what Disney wants you to do? No. Many have done it with no issues. The only issue I can see is if the airline misdirects a checked bag. Usually, at least for me, you are asked how many bags you checked, when you get to the bus podium/checkin area. They imput that number into the system. So, as they scan your yellow tags, as they come along, they can see that you should have 4 bags...but have only scanned 3. They will start a search for that missing bag. That's what I have been told.
But, if you tag the bags, and then arrive at MCO and head to the rental car area, DME now has no idea how many bags they are looking for. So, if a bag is misdirected? They don't know to look for it. So, you get back to your room, and find your bags, minus 1, many hours after you left the airport. And this 'could' cause an issue when filing a claim with the airline.

Now...does this happen a lot? No, I don't think so. I believe we've only heard from one or two posters who have had a missing bag experience, in the entire time that DME has been around.

So, why do I bring it up?? I want everyone to have all the info possible in order to make an informed decision. Personally I would prefer that people do this vs bringing their checked bags to the DME bus with them!!! That happens a lot and it slows down the entire process for everyone...especially at the busier times of day!!


----------



## msr709

We are going to WDW in June 2013. Staying one day at a DVC and then checking out offsite. We get a car rental free (for pick up at MCO only) with the vacation home offsite but doesn't start until we check out of DVC. Can my DD take the DME back to MCO the day we check out and get the car and then come pick us up, or do we all have to go back to MCO with luggage and all? TIA


----------



## seashoreCM

msr709 said:


> ... Staying one day at a Disney Vacation Club resort and then checking out and going offsite. We get a car rental free (for pick up at MCO only)  (snip). Can my DD take the DME back to MCO the day we check out and get the car and then come back to WDW and pick us up,  (snip) ?


Yes you can do that. DME may be used one way. DME may be used by just some members of the family.

Getting off the DME bus at MCO it is not necessary to be leaving on a jet plane, don't know when I'll be back again


----------



## msr709

seashoreCM said:


> Yes you can do that. DME may be used one way. DME may be used by just some members of the family.
> 
> Getting off the DME bus at MCO it is not necessary to be leaving on a jet plane, don't know when I'll be back again



Thanks, forgive my ignorance but . .  . my next question? How do we go about this? Don't we have to give a flight no. or something? (Hope its not a stupid question??)


----------



## goofy4tink

msr709 said:


> We are going to WDW in June 2013. Staying one day at a DVC and then checking out offsite. We get a car rental free (for pick up at MCO only) with the vacation home offsite but doesn't start until we check out of DVC. Can my DD take the DME back to MCO the day we check out and get the car and then come pick us up, or do we all have to go back to MCO with luggage and all? TIA


Yes, lots of people do just that, all the time. I've done  it myself. You just need to have a reservation with DME, for the return. I assume that you are taking DME to your DVC resort. So, you just need to call DME (prior to arrival since they need at least 24 hrs to get you booked), and tell them the time you need to be at MCO. Some suggest giving DME false flight details..you can do this but it gets confusing at times. Just call DME and tell them you need to be at MCO to pick up your rental car at such and such time. They should be able to schedule you easily.
Then, your dd can take the bus back to MCO, pick up the car and return to get the rest of you and the luggage...and off you go to your next stop.


----------



## msr709

goofy4tink said:


> Yes, lots of people do just that, all the time. I've done  it myself. You just need to have a reservation with DME, for the return. I assume that you are taking DME to your DVC resort. .....



You guys are great, just the info I needed! Thanks so much!!


----------



## wdwfanatic316

I will be flying into MCO on Oct. 13th on AT, scheduled landing is at 6:13 pm.  My DM and DU will be flying in on a separate flight a few hours before me, and checking into AoA.  We're renting a car but my DM will be using ME because the car is only in my name and she's not interested in driving.  I am considering using ME for my checked bag only, because I'm hoping to make it to the resort faster, and also I'm a little worried about handling my checked bag, my carry-on bag, and my purse.  But, I'm kind of worried that if my flight is late, or there are problems with my bag, that it will be lost because we're only staying one night at AoA before moving to  BCV.  Basically I'm looking for opinions/reassurance that using ME for my luggage only will work.  Opinions?

Thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

wdwfanatic316 said:


> I will be flying into MCO on Oct. 13th on AT, scheduled landing is at 6:13 pm.  My DM and DU will be flying in on a separate flight a few hours before me, and checking into AoA.  We're renting a car but my DM will be using ME because the car is only in my name and she's not interested in driving.  I am considering using ME for my checked bag only, because I'm hoping to make it to the resort faster, and also I'm a little worried about handling my checked bag, my carry-on bag, and my purse.  But, I'm kind of worried that if my flight is late, or there are problems with my bag, that it will be lost because we're only staying one night at AoA before moving to  BCV.  Basically I'm looking for opinions/reassurance that using ME for my luggage only will work.  Opinions?
> 
> Thanks!


If there are enough yellow luggage tags, then go ahead and tag your checked bag. As long as you are all at the same resort it shouldn't be an issue. But in all reality?? If you arrive, ontime, at 6:13, you won't get to your resort until about 8pm...then your bag may not arrive in your room until 11ish...could be earlier. I would leave my checked bag untagged, and get it at baggage claim and bring it with me. I mean, you're handling it all at your departure airport, right?? That way, you'll have it with you, rather than having to wait for it, or worry about it.


----------



## wahoowa

Would it help at all if you got off the plane, went down to DME and checked in and told them the number of bags you had checked, and then walk out to get on the bus, keep walking over to the parking deck and get into a rental car?   By help, I mean add a level of insurance all your bags get there.  I like on one thread how they mention writing 1 of 4 bags on all the tags.


----------



## maxiesmom

wahoowa said:


> Would it help at all if you got off the plane, went down to DME and checked in and told them the number of bags you had checked, and then walk out to get on the bus, keep walking over to the parking deck and get into a rental car?   By help, I mean add a level of insurance all your bags get there.  I like on one thread how they mention writing 1 of 4 bags on all the tags.



The problem is that you are stuck in a queue while you wait for the DME bus you have no intention of getting on.  It is roped off, with someone standing there, waiting to let you out.  By the time they let you out you may have well just gone and picked up your bags from the luggage carousel.


----------



## SplashMountainRules

We did Luggage only and drove a rental car this past week. Simple and worked fine. We got to the resort, checked in, drove to Downtown Disney for dinner, and when we got back to our room our luggage was there.


----------



## Dreamer2012

Can you send the luggage off to your resort and you go somewhere lse before you go ck in at your resort? We would like to send our bags to POR, but we would like to go directly to Coranado Springs for the Expo - then return to POR and ck in - is that allowed? Thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

Dreamer2012 said:


> Can you send the luggage off to your resort and you go somewhere lse before you go ck in at your resort? We would like to send our bags to POR, but we would like to go directly to Coranado Springs for the Expo - then return to POR and ck in - is that allowed? Thanks!


I assume that you will have a car? If so, sure. As long as you realize the things that could possibly go wrong by sending tagged bags with DME without riding the bus.
Also, your bags can take up to 3 hrs after resort checkin to get to your room. You may find yourself waiting a long time for your bags. If you do have a car, I would just not tag the bags and take them with you. Yes, it means spending 15 mins at baggage claim but it may be worth it in the long run.


If you were planning on riding the bus to CSR and then go to POR? Nope. As of right now, it is very uncommon for a guest to be allowed on a bus to a resort that they are not staying at. You are supposed to take the bus to the resort you will be checking into.


----------



## Dreamer2012

Thanks Goofy4tink - I was just trying to save some time...thinking we would get to the expo early and then ck in at POR. We do not have a car we were just thinking we could ride to Coronado and our bags could be dropped off at POR, but we will follow the rules and ride the bus to POR then head over to Coronado for the Expo. I really appreciate your help. Can I both you once more? We are planning on going to MK for my Birthday dinner on our departure day. Our ADR is for 4pm at BOG - so we were told to send our bags ME and then take a cab to MCO so that we could have more time to enjoy our dinner. Is that correct information? If so What time should we leave the Park to catch our 9:30 pm flight? Where should we have the cab pick us up? Thanks again.


----------



## goofy4tink

Dreamer2012 said:


> Thanks Goofy4tink - I was just trying to save some time...thinking we would get to the expo early and then ck in at POR. We do not have a car we were just thinking we could ride to Coronado and our bags could be dropped off at POR, but we will follow the rules and ride the bus to POR then head over to Coronado for the Expo. I really appreciate your help. Can I both you once more? We are planning on going to MK for my Birthday dinner on our departure day. Our ADR is for 4pm at BOG - so we were told to send our bags ME and then take a cab to MCO so that we could have more time to enjoy our dinner. Is that correct information? If so What time should we leave the Park to catch our 9:30 pm flight? Where should we have the cab pick us up? Thanks again.



Glad you are doing the right thing upon arrival. I would recommend checking in at POR then taking a cab over to CSR...that will save you a lot of time.

As far as your departure, you will check your bags in at the RAC counter that morning..do that before you head out to the parks. The counter opens at 5am. Then, if you have carryon bags that are smallish, you can take them to MK with you and rent a locker.
DME would pick you up, at POR, around 6:30ish. With a 4pm ADR at BoG, I can see why you would be concerned with return to MCO. It will most likely be 5:30ish by the time you're done with your dinner, then you would have to leave MK right away and go right to POR to be at the bus stop no later than 6:10-6:15 (15 mins prior to the time you are given for pickup). That's kind of close.
So, if you decide to stay at MK...you can have a cab pick you up at 7ish. I would walk over to the CR to do this though. If you went to the TTC, you would have to either monorail or ferry, which takes time. The walk is under 10 mins.  If you get a cab by 7, you would be at MCO by 7:30...plenty of time for a 9:30 flight.


----------



## Dreamer2012

Thanks again Goofy4tink! I really appreciate your help. I think we will follow your suggestions...Is that the "standard" you need to be at the airport 2 hours before your flight? Also if a towncar would be less expensive to MCO - do you have one you reccommend?


----------



## RnbwSktles

My DH is super paranoid about stuff (and I even agree for the most part) so I think we would both feel a little better if we get to actually see that our luggage arrived at MCO safely. Can we grab our bags from baggage claim and bring them to the DME desk to have loaded on the bus? If so, do you then just grab your bags when you get off the bus at your hotel and proceed to check-in with them?

I am also thinking that an added benefit here could be having the option of pulling extra items out of the luggage if we arrive and realize it's much hotter/colder than anticipated.

I have never stayed on property before and had no idea the DME worked this way!


----------



## maxiesmom

RnbwSktles said:


> My DH is super paranoid about stuff (and I even agree for the most part) so I think we would both feel a little better if we get to actually see that our luggage arrived at MCO safely. Can we grab our bags from baggage claim and bring them to the DME desk to have loaded on the bus? If so, do you then just grab your bags when you get off the bus at your hotel and proceed to check-in with them?



Yes you can!  Just don't put the yellow DME tags on your luggage.  Go pick them up at the luggage carousel, and take them to your bus.  The driver will store them under the bus, so a tip of a dollar or two per bag is customary.


----------



## Dreamer2012

Just thought it might be helpful to let everyone know how everything worked out..Arrival went fine and we did just go to the Expo when we got off the bus @ POR and when we got back our bags were in our rooms! The day we left which was the bigger discussion worked better than what we had expected. We had THE BEST DINNER @ BOG at 4pm ADR that there was NO WAY I was not going to - since it was My Birthday. We got over to the Contemporary at 7 am and they cked our carry on bags there and assured us we would be fine if we got a cab from there at 7 pm to make our 9:30 pm flight - so that was the plan...we had a great day at MK (despite the rain!) and loved BOG - made our way to CR and got our cked bags - just then the ME bus pulled up and they let us board! No taxi charge (would have been 65ish + tip) So I tipped the driver (Bruce $20!) I was so grateful to just get going! wE ARRIVED AND WENT THROUGH SECURITY VERY QUICKLY and ALL went great - so end of the story - you ARE allowed to take the ME bus to the airport from another resort - you just need your proof of service and they give you a boarding ticket. Everyone was wonderful! We had a fantastic trip (even the PHM was great when we crossed the finish line and got our medals!) Hope it works as well for anyone else who needs to do the same thing!


----------



## msvlg

My son's girlfriend's SW flight is scheduled to arrive at 9:50 pm. She has never been to Disney therefore she is not at all familiar with how magic express works. My question for her is, because her flight is arriving so late will she still be able to skip baggage claim or will she need to stop and pick up her luggage? she is meeting us down there so we will bring her carry on items with us,so she will have basics.  Since she is new to how things operate in regard to ME I am hoping she can skip baggage claim and get to the resort sooner I just don't want to give her the wrong advice. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. TIA


----------



## siskaren

Since the luggage pick-up service is only available until 10, I really doubt that the luggage from a flight arriving at 9:50 could be unloaded from the plane and sent down to the baggage area fast enough for DME to still be there to deal with them.


----------



## msvlg

siskaren said:


> Since the luggage pick-up service is only available until 10, I really doubt that the luggage from a flight arriving at 9:50 could be unloaded from the plane and sent down to the baggage area fast enough for DME to still be there to deal with them.



thank you for the feedback. I am wondering if she didn't pick it up at baggage claim that evening will they deliver to the resort in the mornin?


----------



## Alesia

msvlg said:


> thank you for the feedback. I am wondering if she didn't pick it up at baggage claim that evening will they deliver to the resort in the mornin?



Maybe, but in the meantime it will circle on the luggage carrousel for a long time before it is taken to the lost baggage office. It would be very easy for a thief to notice that it wasn't being picked up.

She really should just pick it up.


----------



## maxiesmom

Dreamer2012 said:


> - you ARE allowed to take the ME bus to the airport from another resort - you just need your proof of service and they give you a boarding ticket. Everyone was wonderful! We had a fantastic trip (even the PHM was great when we crossed the finish line and got our medals!) Hope it works as well for anyone else who needs to do the same thing!



You had some pixie dust, and that was great!  But you can't count on that happening.  The driver had room for you, but they don't always have room to spare.  I've seen many a bus have too many passengers and not enough seats--and let me tell you, it gets ugly pretty fast!


----------



## msvlg

Alesia said:


> Maybe, but in the meantime it will circle on the luggage carrousel for a long time before it is taken to the lost baggage office. It would be very easy for a thief to notice that it wasn't being picked up.
> 
> She really should just pick it up.


Thanks for the feedback. I never thought of that. I will have her pick it up.


----------



## QcDISer

Hi all,

Sorry if this has already been answered. We fly out of Quebec City, Canada to MCO. There is no US Customs clearing out of QC City (YQB). We will have to clear US Customs on arrival at MCO. Can we still use DME's luggage service? Or do we have to claim our luggages a baggage claim and then proceed to DME's Welcome Center after?

DME sent us our yellow tags this week.

I this can help, we fly on Canjet Airlines.

TIA


----------



## seashoreCM

Yes you can still skip going to the baggage carousels and still use Magical Express baggage delivery when you ride Magical Express, regardless of where you live or where you are arriving from.

For Magical Express, clearing customs in Orlando works the same way as clearing customs in a city en route where you change planes, and it works similarly to clearing customs at your starting airport. You can use the yellow Magical Express baggage tags in the same fashion as someone living in the U.S.

(Special note: You have to clear customs before 10 PM if you do that in Orlando after which time everyone arriving in Orlando, domestic or foreign, needs to go to the baggage carousels.)


----------



## ah10is

We are flying on Delta.   How does it work on our return flight home if I do online checkin on Delta's website and pay for our luggage online?  Do we just drop off our luggage with the hotel airport check in and they tag them or can you only pay for the luggage with that Baggs phone number?   Thank you.


----------



## goofy4tink

ah10is said:


> We are flying on Delta.   How does it work on our return flight home if I do online checkin on Delta's website and pay for our luggage online?  Do we just drop off our luggage with the hotel airport check in and they tag them or can you only pay for the luggage with that Baggs phone number?   Thank you.



I have always just called the BAGGS number, on my pickup confirmation sheet. They take my payment over the phone, and give me a payment conf number. Then, I just take my bags down first thing the next morning and show them the conf number if need be.


----------



## Bullseye

goofy4tink said:


> *Now....the only issue you may run into is this....You tagged 3 bags. You get to your resort, using a towncar or rental car. You do not checkin at the DME welcome counter. You get to your resort, get checked in, and then head off to a park. You return to your room, many hours later, assuming your bags will be there, waiting, in your room. But, you find only 2 bags in your room! So, you call Bell Services and start the search. The airlines have a window in which you should be submitting a claim for missing/misdirected bags....this window may have passed by the time you realize you have missing bags. Of course, WDW/DME may have just sent your missing bag to the wrong resort.*So...long story short....Disney tells you that you have to ride the bus to get your luggage delivered. Disney will move all yellow, DME tagged bags, from MCO to WDW resorts...whether or not you are on a DME bus.
> 
> As long as you are aware of what 'could' happen, do what you wish.  We have not seen reports of missing baggage here. It just doesn't happen very often...at least we aren't hearing of it happening.
> 
> There is no need for debate...this is how it works, plain and simple.



Sorry I didn't read the whole thread and I'm not trying to be a wise guy but wouldn't that be the case whether you rode the DME bus or not? I mean you're not expected to wait for your bags to arrive at the room before you go to the parks. Also just wondering is it better to check in with DME and not ride the bus or just not check in at all if you don't intend on riding the bus?

Normally I rent a car and DW and DD's take DME and we meet up at resort and everything is swell. But this year we arrive at 10am and I immediately have to go pick up DD whose last day of DCP is that day. She needs to vacate her apartment by noon. So I was hoping to have DME take the bags to save time, and in the meantime we will drive over and load DD's stuff in the minivan.


----------



## goofy4tink

Bullseye said:


> Sorry I didn't read the whole thread and I'm not trying to be a wise guy but wouldn't that be the case whether you rode the DME bus or not? I mean you're not expected to wait for your bags to arrive at the room before you go to the parks. Also just wondering is it better to check in with DME and not ride the bus or just not check in at all if you don't intend on riding the bus?
> 
> Normally I rent a car and DW and DD's take DME and we meet up at resort and everything is swell. But this year we arrive at 10am and I immediately have to go pick up DD whose last day of DCP is that day. She needs to vacate her apartment by noon. So I was hoping to have DME take the bags to save time, and in the meantime we will drive over and load DD's stuff in the minivan.


I have been asked how many bags I checked, and tagged, when checking in at the bus line. Others have said they were never asked. I have been told that they ask you how many bags in order to know how many bags are expected, and if they scan only 2 bags, but 3 are expected, they can start looking for it.
Now....whether or not that actually happens, who knows. But, there were reports, early on, of just that happening.

If you call Disney and ask them if you can tag your checked bags and have DME move the bags, but you rent a car, they will tell you no. They will tell you that DME is not a luggage delivery service and that you are supposed to ride the bus. I personally would prefer that people do it this way vs taking all their bags to the bus with them. I have no idea if anyone will have an issue doing it either. I just want to be sure that everyone who is thinking about doing this, fully understands Disney's policy and what they want to happen. They make the policy, not me.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

Bullseye said:


> Sorry I didn't read the whole thread and I'm not trying to be a wise guy but wouldn't that be the case whether you rode the DME bus or not? I mean you're not expected to wait for your bags to arrive at the room before you go to the parks. Also just wondering is it better to check in with DME and not ride the bus or just not check in at all if you don't intend on riding the bus?
> 
> Normally I rent a car and DW and DD's take DME and we meet up at resort and everything is swell. But this year we arrive at 10am and I immediately have to go pick up DD whose last day of DCP is that day. She needs to vacate her apartment by noon. So I was hoping to have DME take the bags to save time, and in the meantime we will drive over and load DD's stuff in the minivan.



According to the Terms and Conditions in the Magical Express booklet that's mailed several weeks before travel, Disney provides exactly the same liability for loss or damage as the airlines. In fact, the paragraph even starts off, "Consistent with airline baggage policies, Disney's liability for loss or damage..." In other words, if luggage is lost or damaged, the Magical Express passenger files a claim with Disney, not with the airline. How Disney works things out with the airline (including who ultimately pays the claim) might make a difference to the shareholders of Disney, but not to the Magical Express passenger.

However, Disney also states that Magical Express baggage transfers are only for Magical Express passengers. Here's what Disney's current policy is regarding DME luggage delivery without riding on the DME motorcoach on Disney's official "Complimentary Airport Transportation Service - Disney's Magical Express Transportation" page:

Please note that you cannot reserve the luggage service exclusively. You must be present on the motorcoach to have your luggage transported to a Walt Disney World hotel.​
Despite this, some arriving guests have apparently been successful using Magical Express baggage transfers without using the passenger transportation.

The open question is whether Disney will still accept responsibility for baggage issues for those who pile into a rental car instead of riding to WDW on a DME motorcoach.


----------



## Bullseye

Horace Horsecollar said:


> However, Disney also states that Magical Express baggage transfers are only for Magical Express passengers. Here's what Disney's current policy is regarding DME luggage delivery without riding on the DME motorcoach on Disney's official "Complimentary Airport Transportation Service - Disney's Magical Express Transportation" page:
> 
> Please note that you cannot reserve the luggage service exclusively. You must be present on the motorcoach to have your luggage transported to a Walt Disney World hotel.​



Yeah I would probably be too nervous to just try having the luggage delivered without anyone riding the bus.  But how do they know who rode the bus and who didn't? Every year I drive to the resort and the girls all ride the bus and it seems like no big deal. I forget the process since I haven't done it in so long...do they take a ticket or voucher from each person getting on the bus. How would they know I didn't actually get on the bus?


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

Bullseye said:


> But how do they know who rode the bus and who didn't?


Each passenger's transportation voucher is scanned with a handheld barcode scanner when he or she boards a DME motorcoach. (Transportation vouchers are part of the DME packet that's mailed ahead of time, and vouchers are also available at the DME welcome center for guest who for forgot their vouchers or never received them.)

Bags are also scanned into the system at various stages of the DME luggage transfer process.

Disney's computer system knows who rode on the motorcoach and how many bags they had. Disney also knows when they've scanned bags but there have been no corresponding motorcoach passengers.


----------



## seashoreCM

I think it works like this:

Nothing unusual happens unless someone files a baggage claim at the resort front desk.

Then they cross reference the records to match up yellow tags scanned in at MCO with the booklet the guest submits at claim time. Also any information collected from the guest at the Magical Express welcoming area back at MCO, e.g. bag size and shape, is retrieved, etc. This may be enough to track down the missing bag with.

The question of riding the bus would not be raised unless the guest applied for compensation and also the bag was never scanned.


----------



## merfsko

whoops, wrong thread. <delete>


----------



## Morganw42

Anybody done the bags only DME gambit lately?  We arrive on 5/13 and are thinking of trying it


----------



## cw21726

I did in March. No issues.


----------



## goofy4tink

Morganw42 said:


> Anybody done the bags only DME gambit lately?  We arrive on 5/13 and are thinking of trying it



The same advice goes today, as it did a year ago. Try it if you want, as long as you are aware of the what 'could happen'. Few people have had any issues, but if you're the person that does have an issue? Well, all those others that had no issue will no longer matter to you.


----------



## seashoreCM

Horace Horsecollar said:


> According to the Terms and Conditions in the Magical Express booklet that's mailed several weeks before travel, Disney provides exactly the same liability for loss or damage as the airlines. In fact, the paragraph even starts off, "Consistent with airline baggage policies, Disney's liability for loss or damage..." In other words, if luggage is lost or damaged, the *Magical Express passenger* files a claim with Disney, not with the airline. How Disney works things out with the airline (including who ultimately pays the claim) might make a difference to the shareholders of Disney, but not to the Magical Express passenger.
> 
> (snip)
> 
> The open question is whether Disney will still accept responsibility for baggage issues for those who pile into a rental car instead of riding to WDW on a DME motorcoach.



Those who do not ride to WDW on a Magical Express motorcoach are not Magical Express passengers!

For those who are not Magical Express passengers, Disney will probably accept responsibility for issues with baggage that does enter the Magical Express system (at MCO) but does not make it out (into the guest's resort room) in the same condition.


----------



## marinejjh

can I pick my bags up in baggage claim and ride the bus, our flight land at 7 and we don't really want to wait until 10 to get our bags?


----------



## kaytieeldr

Yes. Please remember to tip anyone (bus driver, bell services, etc.) who handles your luggage.


----------



## siskaren

kaytieeldr said:


> Yes. Please remember to tip anyone (bus driver, bell services, etc.) who handles your luggage.



And also remember not to use the yellow tags.


----------



## maxiesmom

marinejjh said:


> can I pick my bags up in baggage claim and ride the bus, our flight land at 7 and we don't really want to wait until 10 to get our bags?



Just as an FYI when your flight lands has nothing to do with when you get your bags.  DME aims to get you your bags within 3 hours of checking in at the resort.  So if we guestimate you would be checking in at 8:30 they have until 11:30 to deliver your bags in a prompt manner.


----------



## hkkatie

kaytieeldr said:


> Yes. Please remember to tip anyone (bus driver, bell services, etc.) who handles your luggage.



What is a reasonable tip in this case? $1? $5? Does it depend on the number of bags in your party? $1 per bag? I honestly have no frame of reference for this.


----------



## goofy4tink

hkkatie said:


> What is a reasonable tip in this case? $1? $5? Does it depend on the number of bags in your party? $1 per bag? I honestly have no frame of reference for this.


I do a base $1 per bag. But, if the driver did a great job and made the ride much better than expected, I up it. 
I have actually tipped a driver when I had no bags!! He made the ride to the resort so incredibly enjoyable and pleasant that I tipped him $5!!! He was amazed!!
On the other hand, I have had my tip money all ready to go, in my pocket, since I had a bag to be unloaded...largish carryon. Well, when that driver stood up and announced that gratuities are always welcome?? That money stayed right there in my pocket. Those words were the only words to come out of his mouth from the time we got on the bus to the first resort stop!!


----------



## hkkatie

goofy4tink said:


> I do a base $1 per bag. But, if the driver did a great job and made the ride much better than expected, I up it.
> I have actually tipped a driver when I had no bags!! He made the ride to the resort so incredibly enjoyable and pleasant that I tipped him $5!!! He was amazed!!
> On the other hand, I have had my tip money all ready to go, in my pocket, since I had a bag to be unloaded...largish carryon. Well, when that driver stood up and announced that gratuities are always welcome?? That money stayed right there in my pocket. Those words were the only words to come out of his mouth from the time we got on the bus to the first resort stop!!



Thanks!


----------



## sperkins921

Horace Horsecollar said:


> According to the Terms and Conditions in the Magical Express booklet that's mailed several weeks before travel, Disney provides exactly the same liability for loss or damage as the airlines. In fact, the paragraph even starts off, "Consistent with airline baggage policies, Disney's liability for loss or damage..." In other words, if luggage is lost or damaged, the Magical Express passenger files a claim with Disney, not with the airline. How Disney works things out with the airline (including who ultimately pays the claim) might make a difference to the shareholders of Disney, but not to the Magical Express passenger.
> 
> However, Disney also states that Magical Express baggage transfers are only for Magical Express passengers. Here's what Disney's current policy is regarding DME luggage delivery without riding on the DME motorcoach on Disney's official "Complimentary Airport Transportation Service - Disney's Magical Express Transportation" page:
> 
> Please note that you cannot reserve the luggage service exclusively. You must be present on the motorcoach to have your luggage transported to a Walt Disney World hotel.​
> Despite this, some arriving guests have apparently been successful using Magical Express baggage transfers without using the passenger transportation.
> 
> The open question is whether Disney will still accept responsibility for baggage issues for those who pile into a rental car instead of riding to WDW on a DME motorcoach.



I would like to speak on the damaged bag aspect of this. Yes, I did use DME, and yes, I did actually RIDE DME. This occurred last December, the 15th to be exact. I flew in to MCO as usual, and was using my DVC at BLT. Flight was earlier in the day- landed and on park property by 11. Bags however, were not delivered until we had left for dinner between 6 and 8pm. We were in and out of the room before that, and came back to drop off our leftovers before heading over to the MK. Two of our four bags were decimated. And when I say decimated, I mean decimated: handles ripped off, wheels ripped off, bags ripped open etc. These were Delsey bags, so not necessarily cheap bags FWIW. 

The problem? ME said the problem was the airline. The airline (SWA) said we had to have filed our claim within 4 hours to be valid (meaning by about 4pm give or take) and we didn't even HAVE our bags to know they were damaged by then. When I explained I had used ME, they clammed up and said it was on me to talk to ME. ME bounced me back to SWA. The department that would escalate it was closed on a weekend (Dec 15 was a Saturday), and come Monday, did not want to touch the matter because they felt that I had waited all weekend and basically should have reported it by 4pm on Saturday. It was not until Tuesday (different rep) that I FINALLY got someone at SWA to help me file a claim for bag damage. I will say that it was NOT an easy process and involved flying home with my bags wrapped in plastic bags after 2 trips to MCO while on vacation and a return trip to BWI after getting home, but we eventually did get new bags out of the process, and will also say that Disney completely utterly flat out refused to help at any step of the way.

YMMV


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

sperkins921 said:


> The problem? ME said the problem was the airline. The airline (SWA) said we had to have filed our claim within 4 hours to be valid (meaning by about 4pm give or take) and we didn't even HAVE our bags to know they were damaged by then. When I explained I had used ME, they clammed up and said it was on me to talk to ME.


You should have escalated with Disney, not with Southwest. I'm glad it eventually worked out anyway.

Disney's Magical Express (Disney employees and Disney contractors on behalf of Disney) took responsibility for your bags when they were passed from Southwest to DME. 

It's the same as when an airline connection involves two different airlines with interline baggage transfers between them. The passenger checks the bags with airline A. The bags are returned to the passenger by airline B. If there's an issue with delay, loss, or damage, the passenger deals with airline B. 

In this case, DME is effectively in the same role as airline B.

There was no reasonable way for you to file a claim with Southwest within four hours of arrival. In addition, you have no way of knowing when the damage occurred or whether it was done when Southwest or DME had your bags. If DME wanted you go after Southwest, they had that option. But DME should have accepted responsibility and you should only have had to deal with DME.

Whom did you contact at Disney? Was it bell  services or the front desk at your resort (possibly dealing with someone who doesn't understand how things are supposed to work and thus "completely utterly flat out refused to help at any step of the way")?

Or did you contact Disney's Magical Express and attempt to escalate up the chain?

For others reading this thread, I would suggest contacting Disney's Magical Express Guest Services at 866-599-0951 and asking for a supervisor.


----------



## sperkins921

I spoke with multiple people at ME, between Saturday when I discovered the damage and Monday. Like said, I got the runaround the whole time. ME would say it was not their responsibility, and SWA would say the same. I was told this by multiple agents on both sides.


----------



## goofy4tink

And this is my biggest issue with DME. They take the responsibility  for getting your bags to the resort from MCO. If a bag is missing, or damaged, how are you to know soon enough to file a claim with the airline?  If your bag arrives at MCO in an obviously damaged condition, then it should behoove DME workers to file a claim on your behalf. Otherwise, you're out of luck. The airlines have a policy in place. They don't much care about you having used DME. If you have a bag that is damaged, then you should have reported it upon getting that bag at MCO....that is the airline policy. Same thing if a bag is missing. DME is supposed to know this and start the tracking process.
It would seem that DME is dropping the ball in regards to luggage. And if this happens often enough, or people start reporting it? We are going to see more and more guests not tagging their bags and going to baggage claim themselves, and having the bags put under the bus. And that, my friends, will slow down the arrival process for everyone!!!


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

sperkins921 said:


> I spoke with multiple people at ME, between Saturday when I discovered the damage and Monday. Like said, I got the runaround the whole time. ME would say it was not their responsibility, and SWA would say the same. I was told this by multiple agents on both sides.


Assuming you were actually talking to DME supervisors, you were given very poor service by Disney -- and service at odds with Disney's own published "liability for loss or damage," which is supposed to be "consistent with airline baggage policies."

As the last business entity to handle your bags, it was DME's responsibility (not Southwest's responsibility) to deal with the damage claim. And DME should have done so in a way that was superior to how airlines deal with baggage issues, given Disney's supposedly high standards for Guest satisfaction.



goofy4tink said:


> It would seem that DME is dropping the ball in regards to luggage.


As reported by sperkins921, Disney clearly dropped the ball. After all, sperkins921 used DME as published, using both the transportation and luggage components of the service. The very late delivery of the bags to the room (far exceeding the published goal of "within 3 hours of resort check-in") could have been due to the airline not putting the bags on the same flight as the passenger. But DME's failure to take responsibility for the unreasonable damage (and then possibly working things out with Southwest behind the scenes) is a black mark against Disney.

Returning to the scope of this forum topic, this instance demonstrates a possible risk of using DME luggage transfers without using the transportation component. If that had been the case, Disney could have legitimately claimed no responsibility for the damage because the Guest was not a DME passenger.


----------



## goofy4tink

Horace Horsecollar said:


> Assuming you were actually talking to DME supervisors, you were given very poor service by Disney -- and service at odds with Disney's own published "liability for loss or damage," which is supposed to be "consistent with airline baggage policies."
> 
> As the last business entity to handle your bags, it was DME's responsibility (not Southwest's responsibility) to deal with the damage claim. And DME should have done so in a way that was superior to how airlines deal with baggage issues, given Disney's supposedly high standards for Guest satisfaction.
> 
> 
> As reported by sperkins921, Disney clearly dropped the ball. After all, sperkins921 used DME as published, using both the transportation and luggage components of the service. The very late delivery of the bags to the room (far exceeding the published goal of "within 3 hours of resort check-in") could have been due to the airline not putting the bags on the same flight as the passenger. But DME's failure to take responsibility for the unreasonable damage (and then possibly working things out with Southwest behind the scenes) is a black mark against Disney.
> 
> Returning to the scope of this forum topic, this instance demonstrates a possible risk of using DME luggage transfers without using the transportation component. If that had been the case, Disney could have legitimately claimed no responsibility for the damage because the Guest was not a DME passenger.


Have to agree 100%!! This is one reason I always recommend not tagging those checked bags and then not riding the bus. By doing so, you pretty much make the 'contract' null and void. Disney no longer has any responsibility.


----------



## sperkins921

I just want to reiterate, before I leave this thread, that I did in fact use the magical express as it was intended. I boarded the bus at the airport, tagged my luggage that would've been picked up at the airport etc. Considering there was no delay in Baltimore when I left, and we had no connections, I doubt that my luggage would have gone on another plane by accident. Anything is possible, so I guess I should say it's highly unlikely. Seeing that I took the first flight out of Baltimore to Orlando and hit the ground in Orlando at about 845, spent an hour making phone calls shopping etc. and checking last-minute details, I would've gotten on the bus at approximately 10AM. My luggage had an hour head start on me, and it still did not arrive until somewhere between 6 PM and 8 PM. I also would like to reiterate that I asked to speak to a supervisor where appropriate, since someone keeps saying "assuming I was speaking with the supervisor", I would like to clarify that I did speak with multiple supervisors. I also would like to clarify that at no time did I call bell services or the front desk or anything else to try to resolve this. My contacts were always supervisors at the magical express, and supervisors in the luggage handling department at SWA. Normally, we rent a car  and thus handle our luggage ourselves. This particular event was only the second time that I have ever used the magical express. The first time that I used it everything went off without a hitch. This time, not so much. I cannot say that the event has left me wanting to use the magical express more frequently. I would also say that I would feel sorry for anyone who Tries to skirt the system by leaving their bags to go through the system but getting property another way. It was bad enough trying to get Disney to own up to the issue when I used the system 100 percent within the rules.


----------



## goofy4tink

sperkins921 said:


> I just want to reiterate, before I leave this thread, that I did in fact use the magical express as it was intended. I boarded the bus at the airport, tagged my luggage that would've been picked up at the airport etc. Considering there was no delay in Baltimore when I left, and we had no connections, I doubt that my luggage would have gone on another plane by accident. Anything is possible, so I guess I should say it's highly unlikely. Seeing that I took the first flight out of Baltimore to Orlando and hit the ground in Orlando at about 845, spent an hour making phone calls shopping etc. and checking last-minute details, I would've gotten on the bus at approximately 10AM. My luggage had an hour head start on me, and it still did not arrive until somewhere between 6 PM and 8 PM. I also would like to reiterate that I asked to speak to a supervisor where appropriate, since someone keeps saying "assuming I was speaking with the supervisor", I would like to clarify that I did speak with multiple supervisors. I also would like to clarify that at no time did I call bell services or the front desk or anything else to try to resolve this. My contacts were always supervisors at the magical express, and supervisors in the luggage handling department at SWA. Normally, we rent a car  and thus handle our luggage ourselves. This particular event was only the second time that I have ever used the magical express. The first time that I used it everything went off without a hitch. This time, not so much. I cannot say that the event has left me wanting to use the magical express more frequently. I would also say that I would feel sorry for anyone who Tries to skirt the system by leaving their bags to go through the system but getting property another way. It was bad enough trying to get Disney to own up to the issue when I used the system 100 percent within the rules.


I think the vast majority here realize you did all that you could do. I am certainly not questioning you!!
BUT...there are many times the luggage may go on a different plane/flight. Did it, in your case, it could very well have been misdirected!!! The airline could very well have put it on an incorrect flight. There is little other reason for it's being so late getting to you.  And in all reality? I would have to assume that the airline mangled your bags...not DME. That seemed like a lot of damage for just picking up a bag and putting it into a cage for delivery to a resort. But...in that case, DME should have covered their behinds and written up some kind of damage report and put it on file as well as notifying the airline.
And that 4 hr period?? If you got to BLT by 11am and checked in, then your bags 'should' have been in the room by 2-3pm. BUT....here's the issue. If DME doesn't deliver your bags to your room until up to 3 hrs after resort checkin, then it makes it pretty hard for the guest to file a report with the airline. And this is why I say that DME should be filing that report, on your behalf. And if I have given DME the number of bags I checked, then if only 2 bags arrive, and are scanned, then I would 'expect' DME to start searching for the third bag!! 
The 'perk' of using DME is that you get to your resort, don't have to worry about your bags and can go off to a park!! Well, not sure I want to do that now....what happens if a bag is missing or damaged?? Not to mention that quite possibly the time alloted for filing a claim has now come and gone. Might be better to leave bags untagged and just get them ourselves rather than letting DME take care of them for us.
It's very disheartening to hear reports like this.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

sperkins921 said:


> Considering there was no delay in Baltimore when I left, and we had no connections, I doubt that my luggage would have gone on another plane by accident. Anything is possible, so I guess I should say it's highly unlikely.


Unless someone at Southwest or in the DME process "fesses up" to causing the damage and delay, none of us will ever know where and when the damage and delay occurred.

I can imagine a scenario where a passenger's bags fall off a baggage trolley at the passenger's home airport, putting them in harm's way of damage from another vehicle or other equipment; the damaged bags are eventually put back into the process but wind up on a later flight. I'm not saying this is what happened here. There are many other possibilities, but it's very possible the damage and delay are somehow related.

It's also possible the bag reached bell services at your resort in timely banner, but somehow sat around in a baggage room most of the day before being taken to your room. That seems less likely to me, but it's possible too.



sperkins921 said:


> I also would like to reiterate that I asked to speak to a supervisor where appropriate, since someone keeps saying "assuming I was speaking with the supervisor", I would like to clarify that I did speak with multiple supervisors.


That was me.

Walt Disney World has a culture of Cast Members giving decisive, seemingly definitive answers to questions -- even if they don't know the real answer. (For example, much of the early confusion about "participating airlines" was caused by misinformation from non-DME Disney Cast Members who told Guests that the list applied to inbound baggage transfers.) Combine that with Guests who don't always know whom to ask and there's a real possibility that someone who talked to "ME" or "Disney" could have talked to the wrong Cast Member and been given bad information.

Thank you for clarifying that you escalated up a chain of DME supervisors.

I remain surprised and puzzled that the DME supervisors did not handle the situation consistently with DME's published policy, using common sense and the principles of Disney-quality Guest service. However, I'm not accusing you of handling the situation wrong.


----------



## seashoreCM

sperkins921 said:


> I would like to speak on the damaged bag aspect of this. Yes, I did use DME, and yes, I did actually RIDE DME. This occurred last December, the 15th to be exact. I flew in to MCO as usual, and was using my DVC at BLT. Flight was earlier in the day- landed and on park property by 11. Bags however, were not delivered until we had left for dinner between 6 and 8pm. We were in and out of the room before that, and came back to drop off our leftovers before heading over to the MK. Two of our four bags were decimated. And when I say decimated, I mean decimated: handles ripped off, wheels ripped off, bags ripped open etc. These were Delsey bags, so not necessarily cheap bags FWIW.
> 
> The problem? ME said the problem was the airline. The airline (SWA) said we had to have filed our claim within 4 hours to be valid (meaning by about 4pm give or take) and we didn't even HAVE our bags to know they were damaged by then. When I explained I had used ME, they clammed up and said it was on me to talk to ME. ME bounced me back to SWA. The department that would escalate it was closed on a weekend (Dec 15 was a Saturday), and come Monday, did not want to touch the matter because they felt that I had waited all weekend and basically should have reported it by 4pm on Saturday. It was not until Tuesday (different rep) that I FINALLY got someone at SWA to help me file a claim for bag damage. I will say that it was NOT an easy process and involved flying home with my bags wrapped in plastic bags after 2 trips to MCO while on vacation and a return trip to BWI after getting home, but we eventually did get new bags out of the process, and will also say that Disney completely utterly flat out refused to help at any step of the way.
> 
> YMMV


You mean that Disney sent you back to the airport via Magical Express twice to resolve the baggage issue, making it 3 DME round trips when you add in your arrival and going home?

Did anyone at Disney tell you something similar to, "if you were concerned about your bags you would not have used the yellow tags and gotten the bags from the carousel yourself"? Think of the groundswell of people bringing their bags to the bus if they all heard about that.

Anyone want to guess that for those guests intercepted by the roving welcoming CM and sent to the bus without going to the welcoming counter, the CMs don't count bags or file baggage claims and just wait and see if the guest reports something missing later at his resort?

The devil's advocate asks, what would have happened if you had not used the yellow tags, had gone to the carousel immediately, and had found the damaged bags yourself. Would the airline have gotten things resolved more quickly? Anyone want to guess that Disney would take care of the situation but only after you had exhausted all other avenues?


----------



## spiritsim

Ok I admit I have not read all the way through this post could some one just tell me is Delta a precipitating airlines? thanks much


----------



## siskaren

Read the first post of this thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=944813


----------



## seashoreCM

spiritsim said:


> Ok I admit I have not read all the way through this post could some one just tell me is Delta a precipitating airlines? thanks much


Automagical delivery of baggage from airplane at MCO to your resort room is available to all Magical Express guests (those riding the DME bus) regardless of airline.

Yes, Delta is an airline participating in Resort Airline Check-in of baggage at your resort when (sadly*) going home.

*  Tears not mandatory for using RAC. Airplane not mandatory for using DME. Mickey will still be saying, "See ya' real soon."

You would not want to be riding a precipitating airplane, such as the Valujet one that fell into the Florida Everglades some years back.


----------



## IheartAriel

We had signed up to use DME but have now realized that we need to rent a car.  I've scoured the DME site for a place to cancel our reservation but have come up empty.

I'm guessing that it wouldn't be a big deal if I didn't tag the luggage or check in at the DME desk but I thought I would be courteous and at least let them know we weren't coming.  Anyone else ever done this?

TIA


----------



## seashoreCM

IheartAriel said:


> We had signed up to use DME but have now realized that we need to rent a car.  I've scoured the DME site for a place to cancel our reservation but have come up empty.
> 
> I'm guessing that it wouldn't be a big deal if I didn't tag the luggage or check in at the DME desk but I thought I would be courteous and at least let them know we weren't coming.  Anyone else ever done this?


Yes it is always courteous to cancel reservations that you won't use. Although Magical Express reservations to the resorts are primarily for statistical and planning purposes, each bona fide cancellation allows the planning calculations to be fine tuned better.

But if there is any chance (if the probability is greater than zero) you will be using the DME reservation, you should not cancel it.

Use the toll free number. It's not worth using up significant numbers of anytime minutes (or long distance charges if a land line) on hold to perform the cancellation.


----------



## goofy4tink

Really no need to call and cancel it. I just received my packet for my BWV stay in 4 weeks. But, I'm only using it to get back to MCO...but they still sent me luggage tags. I'm not calling to make sure they realize I'm not using it upon arrival. They truly don't care.


----------



## picktails

Very thankful to goofy4tink and all others who have contributed so helpfully to this thread for 5 years!
My family has used MDE many times but we are renting a car for the first time this November.  Having the opinions and experiences of others here as well as actual scenarios regarding "luggage only" transport (against policy, I know,) has me leaning toward risking it.
I will be sure to report back with our experience.


----------



## maxiesmom

picktails said:


> Very thankful to goofy4tink and all others who have contributed so helpfully to this thread for 5 years!
> My family has used MDE many times but we are renting a car for the first time this November.  Having the opinions and experiences of others here as well as actual scenarios regarding "luggage only" transport (against policy, I know,) has me leaning toward risking it.
> I will be sure to report back with our experience.



Please don't.  Part of the rules of the Dis is not posting ways to get around Disney policy.


----------



## picktails

I have not posted anything specific regarding "ways to get around Disney policy."  My post specifically refers to opinions and experiences expressed in this thread previously, and what my thoughts are for a future trip.  
Also note that no one here, myself included, is encouraging anyone to do anything. This is all shared information.


----------



## maxiesmom

picktails said:


> I have not posted anything specific regarding "ways to get around Disney policy."  My post specifically refers to opinions and experiences expressed in this thread previously, and what my thoughts are for a future trip.
> Also note that no one here, myself included, is encouraging anyone to do anything. This is all shared information.



I'm not sure anything productive could come out of sharing the information that you went against Disney's rules and got away with it.  If that is what you end up doing.  

Disney is pretty clear that in their minds you must ride the bus to have them take your luggage.  Now if you can get away with not following that rule is another thing.  I'm not saying the world will end if you let DME take your bags and you don't ride on a bus.  But I do think posting that you did so and got away with is encouraging others to do the same.


----------



## cw21726

maxiesmom said:


> But I do think posting that you did so and got away with is encouraging others to do the same.



Ummm...isn't that the whole point of this thread? It's a calculated assumption of risk (not really, your bags will get to your room) and Disney is apparently turning a blind-eye to the rule-breaking ne'er-do-wells that flaunt their wanton disregard for policy and procedures in the pursuit of a luggage-free rental car experience.


----------



## picktails

Well, the anecdotal evidence here seems to suggest otherwise.  This thread is active for 5 years, with people sharing their experience.  Hence the title of the thread...


----------



## asmit4

rest assured folks- DW is a BUSINESS. They KNOW all the tricks of the trade. If they wanted to stop this from happening they would. Look at the whole drink/cup issue- DW wanted it stopped, so they set up a system to stop it. 

If Disney truly cared that much about this 'policy' they would find a way to stop it. They clearly don't care that much.


----------



## bumbershoot

maxiesmom said:


> Please don't.  Part of the rules of the Dis is not posting ways to get around Disney policy.



This is a sticky thread, allowed by the moderators (moderators are the one that MAKE it a sticky).  The powers-that-be at the Dis have decided that this is OK to talk about.


----------



## goofy4tink

Guys....we all know that Disney 'says' you can't book luggage transfer only. No one does that...they book DME, period. There is NO way to book luggage transfer only. Disney is well aware that people are booking DME and not riding the bus, but allowing DME to get their checked bags for resort delivery.
Here's the thing.....Disney has covered their collective behinds by telling us that you can't book luggage transfer only...and they will seldom accept responsibility if a bag goes missing and the guest did not ride the bus! Does it happen often? No. But it has happened. Is is anything I worry about? Nope.
In the big picture? I would rather people did this vs taking all their checked bags to the DME bus with them...that slows down the process for everyone!!!! The only person bothered if a bag goes missing and the guest didn't ride the bus is that person who made the choice not to ride the bus!! It impacts no one else.


----------



## donnishobson

Any new issues since the Magic Bands are being used for getting on the DME? Planning to send the luggage and rent a car in 2 weeks.


----------



## DonnaL

We have used ME quite a few times over the past few years...the way it's supposed to be used....checked bags AND riding ME to/from a Disney resort.  We had one very bad experience a few years ago.  We arrived at MCO from PHL late afternoon...maybe 4:30 p.m....we did have carryons with clothes for that evening since we had dinner reservations and didn't want to chance the checked bags wouldn't make it.....which they didn't by the time we were leaving for dinner.  We got back to our room a little after 11:00 p.m....we were at BWV...and my DH's bag was there, but, mine was not.  I called Bell Services and it seemed like they were waiting for me to call....Oh yes, Mrs. B....we'll be right up with your bag!!  I said to DH......Oh boy, this isn't good....something is wrong with my bag.  Little did I know!!  Someone had packed GLASS baby formula bottles in their checked bag, which ended  up on top of mine on the ME luggage truck and those bottles broke!!  OMG!! What a mess!  My bag was completely ruined (which Disney did make good for.....they sent someone shopping the next day to buy a new, comparable bag).  Fortunately, I learned long ago to roll all my clothes in plastic travel bags and nothing in the bag was ruined since everything was packed in liquidproof plastic bags.    The smell was disgusting.....Bell Services waited while I checked everything inside the bag and then I just put my bag on the balcony for the night since it smelled so bad.  Bell Services told me to contact the Front Desk Manager and when I contacted her the next morning she was aware of what had happened so I'm guessing my bag wasn't the only one affected.   So, IF anyone is even considering not using ME the proper way....think about how much it COULD cost you if Disney wouldn't pay damages for your bag or belongings if something were to happen to your stuff....all because you were just using a "baggage service" and not the transportation service as it is meant to be used.


----------



## donnishobson

I appreciate your warning. Since I am not that attached to my stuff (a few hundred dollars worth at most) , i am willing to risk it.


----------



## picktails

Yep, same here - mostly shorts, t-shirts and jeans.


----------



## bumbershoot

Booked DME for three. 4 bags checked under DH and DS's flight which was not the same as mine. Only I took the bus and I had no bags checked under my name/flight. DH wanted the car right then so he could get in a grocery stop for distilled water. And then he didn't do a grocery stop. But I digress. 

I checked in, put carryons in the room, went to the expo for the 10miler. They arrived and went to disney quest without even stopping at the resort. We met up later at DTD. Got to the room after 11pm. All bags were happily here.


----------



## leebee

When using DME on arrival, what happens if your flight is changed and you are delayed? We are planning on flying to MCO on an early evening flight in December (PWM-BWI-MCO) that gets into MCO close to midnight. I know we will need to handle our own luggage at that hour, but what happens if we don't get to MCO that night? Flight delays/changes are not uncommon in the northeast in the winter, and I am curious about being able to take DME the following morning if we have a Friday evening reservation but don't GET to Orlando on Friday evening!


----------



## Alesia

leebee said:


> When using DME on arrival, what happens if your flight is changed and you are delayed? We are planning on flying to MCO on an early evening flight in December (PWM-BWI-MCO) that gets into MCO close to midnight. I know we will need to handle our own luggage at that hour, but what happens if we don't get to MCO that night? Flight delays/changes are not uncommon in the northeast in the winter, and I am curious about being able to take DME the following morning if we have a Friday evening reservation but don't GET to Orlando on Friday evening!



There will be a DME bus for you no matter what time you get in. Don't worry.


----------



## donnishobson

Arrived 10/22. Did magical express luggage only. Put the tags on my bags, checked at S


----------



## donnishobson

Sorry. 
Checked at SWA. Arriv


----------



## donnishobson

Gosh. Bags got to Contemporary and I got there in my rental car. No issues.


----------



## picktails

Thanks for posting!  (triple posting, lol...)
Still deciding if we're doing it next Saturday but probably will


----------



## picktails

Update - did send bags through DME, arrived in room no problem.


----------



## cathicool

I'm thinking there is no way for this to work when leaving WDW  to go to MCO for your flight home, correct? In other words, if I want to drive my rental car to MCO so I can return it, there isn't a way to check-in the bags with DME/RAC at my WDW hotel and  have DME/RAC bring them to the airport, etc,--  So the next time I would see the bags would be in my home airport.

It always seems there is always more stuff on the way home than on the way down to WDW...all those mickey ears!


----------



## Alesia

cathicool said:


> I'm thinking there is no way for this to work when leaving WDW  to go to MCO for your flight home, correct? In other words, if I want to drive my rental car to MCO so I can return it, there isn't a way to check-in the bags with DME/RAC at my WDW hotel and  have DME/RAC bring them to the airport, etc,--  So the next time I would see the bags would be in my home airport.
> 
> It always seems there is always more stuff on the way home than on the way down to WDW...all those mickey ears!



Actually, you're completely backwards.

DME and RAC are seperate services. You can absolutely use RAC without using DME. There are a couple of things to keep in mind though, though:

RAC is only open from 5:00 am to 1:00 pm
You must complete the RAC process at least 3 hours before your flight, so give yourself plenty of time.


----------



## goofy4tink

cathicool said:


> I'm thinking there is no way for this to work when leaving WDW  to go to MCO for your flight home, correct? In other words, if I want to drive my rental car to MCO so I can return it, there isn't a way to check-in the bags with DME/RAC at my WDW hotel and  have DME/RAC bring them to the airport, etc,--  So the next time I would see the bags would be in my home airport.
> 
> It always seems there is always more stuff on the way home than on the way down to WDW...all those mickey ears!



Doesn't matter how you are getting back to the airport...as long as you are staying at a WDW owned resort, and are flying on a participating airline, you can check your bags at the resort. You can get back to MCO via DME, a rental car, a car service or a yak.....you can still use RAC to check your bags as long as you're at a WDW resort and are flying a participating airline.


----------



## cathicool

goofy4tink said:


> Doesn't matter how you are getting back to the airport...as long as you are staying at a WDW owned resort, and are flying on a participating airline, you can check your bags at the resort. You can get back to MCO via DME, a rental car, a car service or a yak.....you can still use RAC to check your bags as long as you're at a WDW resort and are flying a participating airline.



REALLY????  That's great! I can't believe I never knew this!  Thank you for pointing this out!


----------



## TinkStitch

Has anyone attempted to use Resort Airline Checkin without being on a reservation at the resort? I'm a CM and have some friends coming to visit and will be flying home with them to visit my family. I'll be driving us to the airport & leaving my car at MCO so I have it when I return, but if I can check my bags at the resort when they do, I'd be able to avoid standing in the Southwest line at the airport.


----------



## TIMLEO007

If we are using MDE for transport and luggage, will they bring luggage to room if you are not in the room or does someone have to be there?


----------



## Alesia

TIMLEO007 said:


> If we are using MDE for transport and luggage, will they bring luggage to room if you are not in the room or does someone have to be there?



You do not need to be in the room.


----------



## goofy4tink

TinkStitch said:


> Has anyone attempted to use Resort Airline Checkin without being on a reservation at the resort? I'm a CM and have some friends coming to visit and will be flying home with them to visit my family. I'll be driving us to the airport & leaving my car at MCO so I have it when I return, but if I can check my bags at the resort when they do, I'd be able to avoid standing in the Southwest line at the airport.



Maybe. If they don't check 2 bags each, you may be able to give them your bag(s) to check as if they owned them. BUT....you wouldn't be able to get your boarding pass printed. You could check in, online, and then print the boarding pass at a kiosk at the airport. That might work.
Otherwise, it's no..you have to be listed on the resort reservation to get a boarding pass printed and bags checked.


----------



## keishashadow

It's been a long time since I've used these programs, typically rent a car, am very fuzzy on how it works. 

 Have a short stay coming up before a cruise, thinking it might be prudent to just use ME.  Before I decide, a couple of questions please:

 If flying into Puerto Rico on SWA from WDW can we utilize ME?

 If so, any thoughts on whether the standard 3 hour before flight departure would hold?  Need to decide upon a flight and don't want to wake up any earlier than necessary.

Re RAC, since we're not going directly home from WDW, would we either take our bags to the ME bus with us (or if a later flight) check our bags & retrieve before we board the ME bus?

 TIA


----------



## kaytieeldr

"Home" airport means your destination, doesn't have to be where you actually live. Puerto Rico s a U.S. territory, so no Customs. DME will give your resort departure time   based on your actual flight time. You should be able to use RAC et al exactly like any other &omestic traveler.


----------



## goofy4tink

keishashadow said:


> It's been a long time since I've used these programs, typically rent a car, am very fuzzy on how it works.
> 
> Have a short stay coming up before a cruise, thinking it might be prudent to just use ME.  Before I decide, a couple of questions please:
> 
> If flying into Puerto Rico on SWA from WDW can we utilize ME?
> 
> If so, any thoughts on whether the standard 3 hour before flight departure would hold?  Need to decide upon a flight and don't want to wake up any earlier than necessary.
> 
> Re RAC, since we're not going directly home from WDW, would we either take our bags to the ME bus with us (or if a later flight) check our bags & retrieve before we board the ME bus?
> 
> TIA



I'm confused. Where are you going first...WDW or your cruise? And then, where are you heading home from?


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

keishashadow said:


> It's been a long time since I've used these programs, typically rent a car, am very fuzzy on how it works.
> 
> Have a short stay coming up before a cruise, thinking it might be prudent to just use ME.  Before I decide, a couple of questions please:
> 
> If flying into Puerto Rico on SWA from WDW can we utilize ME?
> 
> If so, any thoughts on whether the standard 3 hour before flight departure would hold?  Need to decide upon a flight and don't want to wake up any earlier than necessary.
> 
> Re RAC, since we're not going directly home from WDW, would we either take our bags to the ME bus with us (or if a later flight) check our bags & retrieve before we board the ME bus?
> 
> TIA


Let's see if I have this right. Is the following itinerary correct?


Fly from Pittsburgh to Orlando (MCO).
Take DME from MCO to your WDW resort.
Stay at your WDW resort for at least one night.
Take DME from your WDW resort to MCO.
Fly from MCO to Puerto Rico.
Take a cruise.
Fly from Puerto Rico to Pittsburgh.
If so, here are some answers and comments.

Yes, you can use DME from and to MCO if you're staying at a Disney-owned-and-operated resort at WDW.
Puerto Rico is not an international destination. It's within the United States, so your pick-up time will be 3 hours before your scheduled flight departure, give or take up to 15 minutes.
RAC is just like curbside check-in. It doesn't matter where you live. What matters is where your flight is going.
Read up on RAC to know about hours of operation, cut-off times, and rules.
Does your ship sail on the same day that you're thinking of flying in? If so, there's a risk (a small but serious risk) of missing your sailing due to a flight delay or cancellation.
Scheduling your flight for the day *before* your cruise provides a safety margin.
It's also nice to have a relaxed, stress-free day on the day that you're boarding the ship, without having to deal with all the issues of airports and flying.
I'm not sure why this question is in the thread about using DME for luggage only, without wanting to use DME transportation. Am I misreading the question?


----------



## keishashadow

Horace nailed my itinerary.  A friend had suggested we use the DME for our luggage from WDW to airport & onto PR so we could check it, then head to parks if renting a car without lugging it with us.  I had never considered using it such and was surprised to find this thread, figured it was a good place to pose my questions since I did do a search but didn't find anything.

 I realize PR is a territory of US but wasn't sure if ME would add on some extra transport time.  Prices dropped today so I booked a mid morning flight to PR and will plan on the standard 3 hour plus pending notification if we do decide to go that route vs renting a car.

 yes, we are flying into PR a day early.  I had thought booking one of the earlier NS flights to PR would allow for possibly grabbing a seat on a later flight or one the next day jik there is a delay

 re RAC:  since we're cruising and need the checked luggage in less than 24 hours, I just would feel better about stowing our luggage on the ME bus we are riding and lugging it to check-in counter ourselves...taking one step of the equation for possible miscues. 

 We've had several issues where our luggage hasn't made it home the same day we have in the past.  Typically, not a big deal (other than one non-ME trip where it took a month to locate our luggage) since the airlines deliver the errant bags within a day or two. just hoping to take one step out of the equation.


----------



## MamaBear58

Because this thread is so old, I just want to confirm my understanding of something I read a while back.  Would we be circumventing Disney policy if DH road the bus with our 2 kids and all our luggage and I got a rental car at the airport and drove to the resort?  In other words, I personally would be using the bus as a luggage service but DH and kids would accompany my luggage.  Thanks


----------



## Alesia

MamaBear58 said:


> Because this thread is so old, I just want to confirm my understanding of something I read a while back.  Would we be circumventing Disney policy if DH road the bus with our 2 kids and all our luggage and I got a rental car at the airport and drove to the resort?  In other words, I personally would be using the bus as a luggage service but DH and kids would accompany my luggage.  Thanks



That's totally fine.


----------



## goofy4tink

MamaBear58 said:


> Because this thread is so old, I just want to confirm my understanding of something I read a while back.  Would we be circumventing Disney policy if DH road the bus with our 2 kids and all our luggage and I got a rental car at the airport and drove to the resort?  In other words, I personally would be using the bus as a luggage service but DH and kids would accompany my luggage.  Thanks



As long as one person rides on that bus, everything will be fine. You are not circumventing the system at all.


----------



## MamaBear58

thanks all!  I have found this thread very helpful!


----------



## winthropf

Your checked luggage is not transported on the bus.  It is shipped separately by truck to the resorts.  If you are counting on it arriving when you do by bus, it will not.


----------



## goofy4tink

winthropf said:


> Your checked luggage is not transported on the bus.  It is shipped separately by truck to the resorts.  If you are counting on it arriving when you do by bus, it will not.



Excellent point. I assumed the poster was tagging the bags and having DME take care of them vs the dad and kids going to baggage claim and getting them.  Just so MamaBear58 realizes.....if you tag your checked bags, they will go on a truck, to the resort. You won't get those bags for up to 3-4 hrs after resort checkin...not airport arrival!  The bags will not be on the same bus your dh and kids are on. If that's what you want to happen, then don't tag the bags, and then you will have to go to baggage claim to get them and bring them to the bus. They will be stowed beneath the bus.
Just want to be clear here.


----------



## MamaBear58

goofy4tink said:


> Excellent point. I assumed the poster was tagging the bags and having DME take care of them vs the dad and kids going to baggage claim and getting them.  Just so MamaBear58 realizes.....if you tag your checked bags, they will go on a truck, to the resort. You won't get those bags for up to 3-4 hrs after resort checkin...not airport arrival!  The bags will not be on the same bus your dh and kids are on. If that's what you want to happen, then don't tag the bags, and then you will have to go to baggage claim to get them and bring them to the bus. They will be stowed beneath the bus.
> Just want to be clear here.



I do understand that, but thank you for confirming.  By "with the luggage" I just meant that luggage and DH and kids are handled by Disney and rental car is handled by me.

Now, on the return trip, does someone in the group also have to use DME?  Or could we use RAC (assuming participating airline) and do whatever we want for the rest of the day without returning to the resort to get on ME?  In other words, we just all go in the rental car to the airport?

Thanks again.


----------



## sam_gordon

MamaBear58 said:


> I do understand that, but thank you for confirming.  By "with the luggage" I just meant that luggage and DH and kids are handled by Disney and rental car is handled by me.
> 
> Now, on the return trip, does someone in the group also have to use DME?  Or could we use RAC (assuming participating airline) and do whatever we want for the rest of the day without returning to the resort to get on ME?  In other words, we just all go in the rental car to the airport?
> 
> Thanks again.


Anyone (well, Disney resort guests) can utilize RAC.  Riding the DME bus is not a requirement.


----------



## Lyncha

Our flight lands at noon on Easter Sunday but we are staying off site that night and will not check in until Monday.  Can bags be checked and be expected to arrive at resort up to a day in advance?  The alternative would be not checking bags and carry to off site hotel and place them on DME the following day.


----------



## Alesia

Lyncha said:


> Our flight lands at noon on Easter Sunday but we are staying off site that night and will not check in until Monday.  Can bags be checked and be expected to arrive at resort up to a day in advance?



No. 



Lyncha said:


> The alternative would be not checking bags and carry to off site hotel and place them on DME the following day.



This is what you'll need to do.


----------



## goofy4tink

Lyncha said:


> Our flight lands at noon on Easter Sunday but we are staying off site that night and will not check in until Monday.  Can bags be checked and be expected to arrive at resort up to a day in advance?  The alternative would be not checking bags and carry to off site hotel and place them on DME the following day.



DME is tied directly to your WDW resort reservation. So, with that in mind, if you don't have a reservation at a resort on the day you want to use DME for luggage transfer, you're out of luck. You will have to bring the bags with you, to your off site hotel, and then bring them to DME the next day.


----------



## Lyncha

Thanks for the feedback guys.  I am investigating a room only reservation now for Easter.  Problem is that I missed the Spring promotion and will have to pay full rack rate.


----------



## oliviaik

Let's say I have a reservation at WL for our arrival day and I book ME.  However, instead of riding the bus I rent a car.  What happens if I go to DTD first and don't check in to the hotel until later that night?  Is that going to be a problem?  What if I did online check in but had not yet physically checked in?  Will my luggage still go to my room?


----------



## Disneychick75

oliviaik said:


> Let's say I have a reservation at WL for our arrival day and I book ME.  However, instead of riding the bus I rent a car.  What happens if I go to DTD first and don't check in to the hotel until later that night?  Is that going to be a problem?  What if I did online check in but had not yet physically checked in?  Will my luggage still go to my room?



I thought ME would not take luggage if the person is not riding the bus. Luggage won't go to your room if you haven't physically checked in to the resort.


----------



## oliviaik

Disneychick75 said:


> I thought ME would not take luggage if the person is not riding the bus. Luggage won't go to your room if you haven't physically checked in to the resort.



Your first sentence is what this thread is all about.  They do still take the bags to your room, but if anything goes wrong you are the one liable.  Your second sentence is what I am unsure about.  You are probably right, though.


----------



## Disneychick75

oliviaik said:


> Your first sentence is what this thread is all about.  They do still take the bags to your room, but if anything goes wrong you are the one liable.  Your second sentence is what I am unsure about.  You are probably right, though.



Thanks for the information! This is a change from our last trip. My reasoning behind the second sentence is say someone checks in earlier and they're assigned room 123. They go to the room and the toilet is backed up so they have to be moved to another room.  You and the other guest both requested building A and room 124 is the only one left. Since they're checking in ahead of you, they might be reassigned 124. That's how my old neighbor described it to me. He used to be a resort manager. I was wrong before though and Disney might not follow the same procedures.


----------



## goofy4tink

oliviaik said:


> Let's say I have a reservation at WL for our arrival day and I book ME.  However, instead of riding the bus I rent a car.  What happens if I go to DTD first and don't check in to the hotel until later that night?  Is that going to be a problem?  What if I did online check in but had not yet physically checked in?  Will my luggage still go to my room?



On-line check is only there to speed up the actual check in process. You don't have a room, that is yours, until you actually check in, in person. So...if you have DME handle your bags, the bags will not get to your room until you have physically checked in, at the resort.  With that in mind, I would go to the resort, get checked in and then head to DTD. AT least you'll return to the room, later that day/night, and your bags will be in the room, waiting for you. Otherwise, you will have to call down to get them delivered when you do finally get checked in and to the room, and then have to tip the Bell Services person when they deliver the bags. The tip is included if they automatically bring the bags to the room, but not if you have to call them to get them delivered.


----------



## oliviaik

Disneychick75 said:


> Thanks for the information! This is a change from our last trip. My reasoning behind the second sentence is say someone checks in earlier and they're assigned room 123. They go to the room and the toilet is backed up so they have to be moved to another room.  You and the other guest both requested building A and room 124 is the only one left. Since they're checking in ahead of you, they might be reassigned 124. That's how my old neighbor described it to me. He used to be a resort manager. I was wrong before though and Disney might not follow the same procedures.





goofy4tink said:


> On-line check is only there to speed up the actual check in process. You don't have a room, that is yours, until you actually check in, in person. So...if you have DME handle your bags, the bags will not get to your room until you have physically checked in, at the resort.  With that in mind, I would go to the resort, get checked in and then head to DTD. AT least you'll return to the room, later that day/night, and your bags will be in the room, waiting for you. Otherwise, you will have to call down to get them delivered when you do finally get checked in and to the room, and then have to tip the Bell Services person when they deliver the bags. The tip is included if they automatically bring the bags to the room, but not if you have to call them to get them delivered.



OK, that makes sense.  I really don't want to drive past DTD to the resort just to check in and then drive back, as I want to maximize our time that evening, so we will probably just wait for our bags.  I guess the time won't be all that much different, but then I won't have to risk our bags not making it.  The other way would have just saved us the time picking up the bags.  Thanks!


----------



## twinsdad2007

I know my question would be against Disney's policy but I would like to know if it would work.  We want to surprise our daughters when we get to MK but we know if we go on the bus that they'll know right away.  We are staying at AKL so hopefully they wouldn't figure it out, we have only stayed at AOA and POP in the past.

I was hoping that when we arrive at MCO, that I could run down to DME and check in for all 4 of us and my wife and kids could wait for me upstairs.  I would check in with all 4 magic bands and then head back upstairs to meet them to get a taxi.  If we did this, would Disney know that we didn't ride the bus since we checked in?  OR do they also check us in as we actually load onto the bus?

I really hope that this would work.  Please let me know otherwise.


----------



## seashoreCM

You are checked in to Magical Express (not your resort) as you board the bus.

This is to catch extraneous people who might get into the roped off bus queue areas between the time you check in at the welcoming area and the time you board, or to keep count of people directed to the queue by a roving welcoming area CM, skipping the stop at the counter.


----------



## goofy4tink

twinsdad2007 said:


> I know my question would be against Disney's policy but I would like to know if it would work.  We want to surprise our daughters when we get to MK but we know if we go on the bus that they'll know right away.  We are staying at AKL so hopefully they wouldn't figure it out, we have only stayed at AOA and POP in the past.
> 
> I was hoping that when we arrive at MCO, that I could run down to DME and check in for all 4 of us and my wife and kids could wait for me upstairs.  I would check in with all 4 magic bands and then head back upstairs to meet them to get a taxi.  If we did this, would Disney know that we didn't ride the bus since we checked in?  OR do they also check us in as we actually load onto the bus?
> 
> I really hope that this would work.  Please let me know otherwise.


Disney truly doesn't care if you're on the bus or not. So, don't even bother running around like a chicken with your head cut off.  Just tag the bags and then take a cab or towncar (I prefer booking a car service vs a cab) and head to wherever you want to go.
Just be sure that you realize the issues you could have....but, they happen so very seldom, that it's not a big deal.


----------



## heather360

I wanted to report my experience with using dme to transport my luggage but not riding the bus.  I tagged my bags before checking in at my home airport. I arrived at mco at 1:30pm and picked up my rental car. Drove straight to Bay Lake Tower & checked in around 2:30. My room was ready so I left my carryon in the room and left for MK in time to see the 3:00 parade. I came back to the room around 4:30 and my bags were waiting in the room.

This is the second time I've used dme to deliver my luggage. I know I take some risk but it is so convenient.


----------



## twinsdad2007

Does anyone know what the process might be if a bag(s) were lost?  Would Disney still help locate it?


----------



## siskaren

twinsdad2007 said:


> Does anyone know what the process might be if a bag(s) were lost?  Would Disney still help locate it?



That's the risk of using DME for luggage transfer without riding it. If you check in for DME (and therefore get on the bus) DME will know how many pieces of luggage you'll have (because they'll ask you) and if there's any missing, they'll report it to the airline. But if you don't ride the bus, they won't know how many pieces of luggage you should have, so they won't know if any is missing, and by the time you find out that you didn't get all of your luggage, I believe you would be past the window when you would need to report it to the airline.


----------



## goofy4tink

twinsdad2007 said:


> Does anyone know what the process might be if a bag(s) were lost?  Would Disney still help locate it?


There have been a few (just a few) reports of bags going missing but not noticed when guests didn't check in and ride the bus. If you don't let them know how many bags you have, they won't know how many to look for. So, if you have, say, 5, bags, but only 4 show up, they can start the search, if they know about it. If you haven't given them the number of bags, they won't realize that you had 5, not 4, bags. By the time you realize there is a bag missing, it's going to be hard to track it...DME will say it isn't their responsibility because you didn't use DME as it was intended, and the airport will say that you missed the window for reporting the bag missing...so they aren't liable either!
Doesn't happen often, but it does happen.

I will go on the record as saying if I am not riding the bus, but renting a car or going to WDW via a towncar, I want my bags with me. The only reason I would send the bags with DME would be if I was getting that 'free' ride on the bus! Otherwise, I want my bags with me. I want to get settled in...if I'm paying to get to my resort, I am not willing to wait for my bags. Free ride? Sure, I'll wait a few hours.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

goofy4tink said:


> There have been a few (just a few) reports of bags going missing but not noticed when guests didn't check in and ride the bus. If you don't let them know how many bags you have, they won't know how many to look for. So, if you have, say, 5, bags, but only 4 show up, they can start the search, if they know about it. If you haven't given them the number of bags, they won't realize that you had 5, not 4, bags. By the time you realize there is a bag missing, it's going to be hard to track it...DME will say it isn't their responsibility because you didn't use DME as it was intended, and the airport will say that you missed the window for reporting the bag missing...so they aren't liable either!
> Doesn't happen often, but it does happen.
> 
> I will go on the record as saying if I am not riding the bus, but renting a car or going to WDW via a towncar, I want my bags with me. The only reason I would send the bags with DME would be if I was getting that 'free' ride on the bus! Otherwise, I want my bags with me. I want to get settled in...if I'm paying to get to my resort, I am not willing to wait for my bags. Free ride? Sure, I'll wait a few hours.



I'm with you.  I want my bags with me.  I just couldn't relax with that hanging over my head.  But that is just me.


----------



## RysMomma

Thanks everyone.  This thread has helped my husband and I out a lot.  Thanks for all of the information!


----------



## BellaBaby

We have a last minute trip planned (see signature) and I signed up for DME for the first time ever. Well, DH really still wants to rent a car. So after reading some of this thread, am I right that there really is nothing to cancel? As long as we don't use the luggage tags, or board the bus there's nothing to cancel correct?

TIA!


----------



## goofy4tink

BellaBaby said:


> We have a last minute trip planned (see signature) and I signed up for DME for the first time ever. Well, DH really still wants to rent a car. So after reading some of this thread, am I right that there really is nothing to cancel? As long as we don't use the luggage tags, or board the bus there's nothing to cancel correct?
> 
> TIA!



Nope, no need to cancel anything.


----------



## mom2agirlandboy

We need to clear custom when we land in MCO hence we will be picking up our luggages. Is there a possibility to check-in and give them our luggages and not ride the bus?

I am not familiar on how it works when you have your luggage in hand.

Clarification will be much appreciated and any tips will be great too.


----------



## goofy4tink

mom2agirlandboy said:


> We need to clear custom when we land in MCO hence we will be picking up our luggages. Is there a possibility to check-in and give them our luggages and not ride the bus?
> 
> I am not familiar on how it works when you have your luggage in hand.
> 
> Clarification will be much appreciated and any tips will be great too.



Disney says that DME is not a luggage transfer service, and that in order to get your bags delivered, you are supposed to ride the DME bus. If you go back and read a lot of this thread, you will see that some people send bags with DME, but those have already been tagged...they don't go to claim,, get the bags, and then send them with DME. The only people that give DME baggage info so they can get their bags transported are those people that had to check their bags, for whatever reason, and then didn't want to go to baggage claim and get them.
If you have to get your bags anyway, I would just take the bags to WDW. How are you getting to WDW from MCO? If not taking DME, I would assume either a car service or a rental car. In either case, it's going to be quicker to keep the bags with you.


----------



## mom2agirlandboy

goofy4tink said:


> Disney says that DME is not a luggage transfer service, and that in order to get your bags delivered, you are supposed to ride the DME bus. If you go back and read a lot of this thread, you will see that some people send bags with DME, but those have already been tagged...they don't go to claim,, get the bags, and then send them with DME. The only people that give DME baggage info so they can get their bags transported are those people that had to check their bags, for whatever reason, and then didn't want to go to baggage claim and get them. If you have to get your bags anyway, I would just take the bags to WDW. How are you getting to WDW from MCO? If not taking DME, I would assume either a car service or a rental car. In either case, it's going to be quicker to keep the bags with you.



Getting a rental but only planning to get a compact & not sure if 4 luggages will fit.


----------



## goofy4tink

mom2agirlandboy said:


> Getting a rental but only planning to get a compact & not sure if 4 luggages will fit.



I understand that....and I don't mean to sound 'negative', I really don't, but it really isn't Disney's issue that you are renting a car that may be too small for all your luggage. DME is supposed to carry guests, to and from the airport, with luggage handling as a perk of using the serviced.
So, you have a few choices here...
1. rent a larger car
2. take fewer bags
3 register for DME, tag your checked bags and let Disney deliver them for you and hope nothing goes wrong (possible airline misdirection and no one realizing it for a very long time!!!)

As long as you realize all the possible scenarios.


----------



## Alesia

goofy4tink said:


> I understand that....and I don't mean to sound 'negative', I really don't, but it really isn't Disney's issue that you are renting a car that may be too small for all your luggage. DME is supposed to carry guests, to and from the airport, with luggage handling as a perk of using the serviced.
> So, you have a few choices here...
> 1. rent a larger car
> 2. take fewer bags
> 3 register for DME, tag your checked bags and let Disney deliver them for you and hope nothing goes wrong (possible airline misdirection and no one realizing it for a very long time!!!)
> 
> As long as you realize all the possible scenarios.



Or option 4, which is to split up and send at least one person on DME, and the rest in the rental. That's what I would do. We've had luggage misdirected too many times to risk sending them without someone riding the bus.


----------



## goofy4tink

Alesia said:


> Or option 4, which is to split up and send at least one person on DME, and the rest in the rental. That's what I would do. We've had luggage misdirected too many times to risk sending them without someone riding the bus.



Duh!!!! I was going to put that option in but got distracted!!! Sorry....that's a good option as well. Probably the one I would take if at all possible.


----------



## mom2agirlandboy

goofy4tink said:


> I understand that....and I don't mean to sound 'negative', I really don't, but it really isn't Disney's issue that you are renting a car that may be too small for all your luggage. DME is supposed to carry guests, to and from the airport, with luggage handling as a perk of using the serviced.
> So, you have a few choices here...
> 1. rent a larger car
> 2. take fewer bags
> 3 register for DME, tag your checked bags and let Disney deliver them for you and hope nothing goes wrong (possible airline misdirection and no one realizing it for a very long time!!!)
> 
> As long as you realize all the possible scenarios.





Alesia said:


> Or option 4, which is to split up and send at least one person on DME, and the rest in the rental. That's what I would do. We've had luggage misdirected too many times to risk sending them without someone riding the bus.



Thanks for all the input and goofy4tink, don't worry I don't find you 'negative", we are here to help each other and greatly appreciate all the input and tips.

We have to clear customs in Orlando so we will have our luggage with us for sure. I am hoping we will be able to get a good rate for a bigger car and with that, we will make a decision.

If not, I can always ride the bus with my kids (pretty sure they will like that idea) and have my husband bring the luggage in our car.

Going back to the airport from hotel, do you think it is possible to get DME even if in case we didn't use DME from airport to hotel?

Thanks again for all your input.


----------



## asmit4

It's been awhile since I've used the bus....say I check 2 bags, put the yellow tags on them. Get off plane, go to check in at the bus place...tell disney I have TWO bags...then just NOT get on the bus. 

Wouldn't that solve the # of bags issue? How do they know that I am physically ON the bus? Do they check off your name as you walk on? Couldn't we just check in with DME- say we have 2 bags and just not go to a bus?


----------



## goofy4tink

asmit4 said:


> It's been awhile since I've used the bus....say I check 2 bags, put the yellow tags on them. Get off plane, go to check in at the bus place...tell disney I have TWO bags...then just NOT get on the bus.
> 
> Wouldn't that solve the # of bags issue? How do they know that I am physically ON the bus? Do they check off your name as you walk on? Couldn't we just check in with DME- say we have 2 bags and just not go to a bus?



When you arrive at the DME area, you are usually sent right to the bus checkin area...unless there is an issue with your reservation (usually isn't). Your MB (or paperwork) is then scanned and you are sent along to the bus line. As you board the bus, your MB is scanned again.
If you don't want to ride the bus, don't. No need to go to extreme lengths to make it look like you are. Sometimes they ask how many bags, sometimes they don't. 
Just realize that Disney states that DME is not a luggage delivery service...that luggage delivery is a perk of using the DME bus.


----------



## seashoreCM

mom2agirlandboy said:


> (snip)  Going back to the airport from hotel, do you think it is possible to get DME even if in case we didn't use DME from airport to hotel?  (snip).


Yes, you can ride Magical Express one way, here, back to the airport only.

Just be sure to make the reservation on or before morning of the day before the day you will (check out of your resort and) ride DME.


----------



## goofy4tink

mom2agirlandboy said:


> Thanks for all the input and goofy4tink, don't worry I don't find you 'negative", we are here to help each other and greatly appreciate all the input and tips.
> 
> We have to clear customs in Orlando so we will have our luggage with us for sure. I am hoping we will be able to get a good rate for a bigger car and with that, we will make a decision.
> 
> If not, I can always ride the bus with my kids (pretty sure they will like that idea) and have my husband bring the luggage in our car.
> 
> Going back to the airport from hotel, do you think it is possible to get DME even if in case we didn't use DME from airport to hotel?
> 
> Thanks again for all your input.


Yes, you can ride DME back to the airport without arriving on it. You just have to make sure you book it ahead of time. You can do that when you get to the resort. I like to do it when checking in...otherwise I tend to forget!
You can actually do it both ways...send luggage with your dh and you and the kids take the bus...to and from the airport.


----------



## ValarDisneyus

I've scrolled through for the answer and I didn't see it, but I may not have searched properly. How do I get DME tags for our luggage, please?


----------



## DizDragonfly

ValarDisneyus said:


> I've scrolled through for the answer and I didn't see it, but I may not have searched properly. How do I get DME tags for our luggage, please?



You need to call your Travel Agent or Disney (if you don't have a TA) and add transportation to your reservation.  Tags will be sent to you before your travel dates.


----------



## aribelle

mom2agirlandboy said:


> Getting a rental but only planning to get a compact & not sure if 4 luggages will fit.



Ok, I've never used DME so it's possible I don't know what I'm talking about,  but while you may be able to bypass the requirement to ride DME to the resorts, how would you bypass it coming back to the airport?  Since you and your luggage have to be at the bus stop at XYZ time, wouldn't they notice you handed them your bags and then walked out to the parking lot to get into your need-to-return-rental car?   Why risk all the things mentioned in this thread and have to feel sneaky about going around the rules (and by the way, I'll guess the reason for those rules is same as the airport, so that an unattended bag containing something bad doesn't get on the plane/bus....if you aren't willing to ride with your bag, one could worry why, lol).   

You might want to look instead for rental car discounts.....DIS has a board called Transportation that shows a lot of coupons and such for discounts, so does mousesavers.com.   I personally like to use National....I pay for a midsize car and then get to choose what car I want out of the Executive lot (just sign up for their free loyalty program "Emerald Club" and you'll be an Executive too).  It's guaranteed that the cars available will be Full Size or larger....and we usually are able to get a mini van or an SUV, so our 6 bags, plus 3 backpacks and often another carry on or two (I have girls, lol) will fit.  

Another idea, though a little more risky, is to book through Enterprise.  I always booked a standard, which typically would require us to use the empty passenger seat and  my daughters' laps to get all the luggage in......90% of the time we would arrive with all our stuff in tow and they would guide us to a larger vehicle and not charge us.   The other 10% of the time, they'd want to charge us an upfee, I'd refuse it, knowing that 20 minutes of having luggage on their lap won't hurt the girls, and the rest of our trip the luggage will be sitting in our room so no worries until that 20 minutes to get back to the airport, lol.   Now...keep in mind there are only 3 of us...so we have an empty seat in the front and space between the girls in the backseat since Standards are allegedly 5 passenger vehicles (though we've never met that person small enough to fit as the 5th, lol).


----------



## siskaren

aribelle said:


> Ok, I've never used DME so it's possible I don't know what I'm talking about,  but while you may be able to bypass the requirement to ride DME to the resorts, how would you bypass it coming back to the airport?  Since you and your luggage have to be at the bus stop at XYZ time, wouldn't they notice you handed them your bags and then walked out to the parking lot to get into your need-to-return-rental car?



You don't have to take DME both ways, and you can have RAC (Resort Airline Check-in) take care of getting your luggage back to the airport. RAC is basically curbside check-in (only the curb is 20 miles from the airport ), and is separate from DME, so you can check-in for your flight and check your luggage with RAC, then drive the rental car back to the airport.


----------



## DizDragonfly

aribelle said:


> (and by the way, I'll guess the reason for those rules is same as the airport, so that an unattended bag containing something bad doesn't get on the plane/bus....if you aren't willing to ride with your bag, one could worry why, lol).



Your checked bags don't ride on the bus with you at all, regardless.  They are collected and transported separately.



aribelle said:


> I personally like to use National....I pay for a midsize car and then get to choose what car I want out of the Executive lot (just sign up for their free loyalty program "Emerald Club" and you'll be an Executive too).



Executive is an upgrade from National's standard Emerald Club.  You are supposed to choose from the Emerald Aisle.  If you are choosing from the Executive Aisle, without Executive status and haven't been charged extra, you've lucked out.



siskaren said:


> You don't have to take DME both ways, and you can have RAC (Resort Airline Check-in) take care of getting your luggage back to the airport. RAC is basically curbside check-in (only the curb is 20 miles from the airport ), and is separate from DME, so you can check-in for your flight and check your luggage with RAC, then drive the rental car back to the airport.


----------



## dec2901

Alesia said:


> Or option 4, which is to split up and send at least one person on DME, and the rest in the rental. That's what I would do. We've had luggage misdirected too many times to risk sending them without someone riding the bus.



I have been considering doing this but I am not for sure how to make it work.  I would like for my husband and 3 1/2 yr old son to take DME to AK while I get the rental car and pick up groceries.  Can I sign half of my party up for DME?  Or do I sign everyone up and just not check myself in?  

Thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

dec2901 said:


> I have been considering doing this but I am not for sure how to make it work.  I would like for my husband and 3 1/2 yr old son to take DME to AK while I get the rental car and pick up groceries.  Can I sign half of my party up for DME?  Or do I sign everyone up and just not check myself in?
> 
> Thanks!



Sign everyone up. If you don't show up, it's not a big deal. You will need to be signed up  in order to get the yellow luggage tag for your bag..if you don't, you will be able to tag just two bags.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

dec2901 said:


> I have been considering doing this but I am not for sure how to make it work.  I would like for my husband and 3 1/2 yr old son to take DME to AK while I get the rental car and pick up groceries.  Can I sign half of my party up for DME?  Or do I sign everyone up and just not check myself in?
> 
> Thanks!


DME does not go to theme parks (such as AK), only to Disney resorts -- and you can take DME only to the resort where you staying that night.

But, yes, you can split your party. You can make reservations for everyone and get yellow luggage routing tags for everyone.


----------



## dec2901

Horace Horsecollar said:


> DME does not go to theme parks (such as AK), only to Disney resorts -- and you can take DME only to the resort where you staying that night.
> 
> But, yes, you can split your party. You can make reservations for everyone and get yellow luggage routing tags for everyone.



I meant AKL.


----------



## leebee

I called DME two days ago to request more luggage tags; there are 3 of us traveling, they sent 3 tags, but I think we're going to have 4 bags. Because both DH and I have bad backs, the plan is to send DH and DD20 on DME while I get the rental, go to the grocery store, and then meet them at BWV so that we don't have to schlep luggage. When the DME CM pointed out that we are not currently signed up for return transportation, I explained that we'd have a rental car so that while DH and DD are taking DME to BWV, none of us will be using it on the return. She then asked me why we are splitting up to get to WDW and I explained that we wanted to reduce having to lug our luggage, she started to laugh. She said, "Oh honey, if we see a yellow luggage tag, we are gonna grab the bag and deliver it to the resort. We don't really care how YOU get there- we just worry about your luggage!" I know, not all CMs know what they are talking about, and I am not encouraging anyone to flaunt Disney's rules- because we are going to follow them- but it was interesting to hear. Sometimes I think we on the DISboards worry more about Disney's rules than Disney does!


----------



## maxiesmom

leebee said:


> I called DME two days ago to request more luggage tags; there are 3 of us traveling, they sent 3 tags, but I think we're going to have 4 bags. Because both DH and I have bad backs, the plan is to send DH and DD20 on DME while I get the rental, go to the grocery store, and then meet them at BWV so that we don't have to schlep luggage. When the DME CM pointed out that we are not currently signed up for return transportation, I explained that we'd have a rental car so that while DH and DD are taking DME to BWV, none of us will be using it on the return. She then asked me why we are splitting up to get to WDW and I explained that we wanted to reduce having to lug our luggage, she started to laugh. She said, "Oh honey, if we see a yellow luggage tag, we are gonna grab the bag and deliver it to the resort. We don't really care how YOU get there- we just worry about your luggage!" I know, not all CMs know what they are talking about, and I am not encouraging anyone to flaunt Disney's rules- because we are going to follow them- but it was interesting to hear. Sometimes I think we on the DISboards worry more about Disney's rules than Disney does!



It really is best to state what Disney's rules actually are, and to go with that.  That way no one ends up disappointed if the pixie dust of getting whatever exception they want doesn't happen.

Plus, that CM didn't mention what kind of a mess it would be if they messed up and missed one of your bags at the airport, or if the airline misplaced it.


----------



## Alesia

maxiesmom said:


> Plus, that CM didn't mention what kind of a mess it would be if they messed up and missed one of your bags at the airport, or if the airline misplaced it.



And this is really the main issue.


----------



## charmed59

maxiesmom said:


> It really is best to state what Disney's rules actually are, and to go with that.  That way no one ends up disappointed if the pixie dust of getting whatever exception they want doesn't happen.  Plus, that CM didn't mention what kind of a mess it would be if they messed up and missed one of your bags at the airport, or if the airline misplaced it.



When we last used DME we checked our luggage in at our home airport and were told we would see it again at our hotel within 4 hours after we checked in.  Even though we rode the bus, how would we tell we were missing a bag before we got back from the parks that day?  And how would we be able to tell whether the airline misplaced it or Disney misplaced it?  

Has DME changed?  Do you now claim luggage in MCO and then checkin your luggage to Disney when you get on the bus?


----------



## kaytieeldr

_You_ wouldn't be able to tell.

DME has *not* changed: you tag your luggage, ride the bus, and let Disney/BAGS be concerned about getting your misdirected luggage to you.  Yes, you can call if it hasn't arrived after an overly-long wait, but Disney acts as your agent getting your luggage.

When you claim your own luggage and bring it to the bus, *you* (not Disney) are responsible for tipping anyone who handles it. That might include a SkyCap, absolutely means the bus driver, and probably involves Bell Services/Luggage Assistance. You also then _need_ to be in the room to have your luggage delivered.


----------



## goofy4tink

Here's my issue nowadays. Used to be that DME asked you how many bags you checked when you got to the checkin line. Not any more. Soooo, how are they going to know to look for a missing bag, if they have no idea how many bags to look for? They aren't, plain and simple. If your family tags 3 bags, and only 2 show up at MCO, then you are going to have a huge surprise when you get to your resort room later that day. Might not be a huge issue if you arrive at MCO at 3:30, get to your resort at 5, and get into your room, and you hang around until your bags get there, so you notice a bag is missing. BUT...what happens if you check in at 10am, your room isn't ready, so you head off to the parks for the day (as many of us do), and return around 7pm, to find 2 of your 3 bags sitting in your room. Who is now responsible for finding that missing bag? Who knows where it is...could be in another resort room, could be in Detroit, or it could still be at the home airport.
But, DME is going to tell you the airline misdirected it, while the airline is going to tell you that DME messed up. This is my biggest fear with DME. It doesn't happen often, but bags get misdirected.


----------



## Disneyfanatic108

Just wanted to give an update.  We arrived  at MCO at 9:30 this morning and our luggage arrived at our room at 1:30.  Was pretty worried just using it as delivery but all went well.


----------



## stitchlovestink

goofy4tink said:
			
		

> Here's my issue nowadays. Used to be that DME asked you how many bags you checked when you got to the checkin line. Not any more. Soooo, how are they going to know to look for a missing bag, if they have no idea how many bags to look for? They aren't, plain and simple. If your family tags 3 bags, and only 2 show up at MCO, then you are going to have a huge surprise when you get to your resort room later that day. Might not be a huge issue if you arrive at MCO at 3:30, get to your resort at 5, and get into your room, and you hang around until your bags get there, so you notice a bag is missing. BUT...what happens if you check in at 10am, your room isn't ready, so you head off to the parks for the day (as many of us do), and return around 7pm, to find 2 of your 3 bags sitting in your room. Who is now responsible for finding that missing bag? Who knows where it is...could be in another resort room, could be in Detroit, or it could still be at the home airport.
> But, DME is going to tell you the airline misdirected it, while the airline is going to tell you that DME messed up. This is my biggest fear with DME. It doesn't happen often, but bags get misdirected.



Only time DME ever asked me how many bags I checked were the times I Booked a trip so soon they couldn't get anything in the mail to me fast enough.  So I had to stop at the counter to get a boarding pass for the bus.  
All the other times, the CMs waved me past the check in counter if I had my boarding slip for ME. 

We once had bags arrive very late and the manager at the hotel in charge of luggage told me that a piece of luggage is generally scanned a minimum of 8 times from the time it is pulled at the airport until delivered in your room.  ME has a MUCH BETTER  idea of where your luggage is at any given time than any airline.


----------



## goofy4tink

stitchlovestink said:


> Only time DME ever asked me how many bags I checked were the times I Booked a trip so soon they couldn't get anything in the mail to me fast enough.  So I had to stop at the counter to get a boarding pass for the bus.
> All the other times, the CMs waved me past the check in counter if I had my boarding slip for ME.
> 
> We once had bags arrive very late and the manager at the hotel in charge of luggage told me that a piece of luggage is generally scanned a minimum of 8 times from the time it is pulled at the airport until delivered in your room.  ME has a MUCH BETTER  idea of where your luggage is at any given time than any airline.



So true!!! I haven't been asked 'how many bags did you check?' in years. They used to ask at the counter when everyone had to go there to checkin in those early days. Then, they asked you when you got to the bus lines. Not anymore. So, I can't imagine how they are going to know if there is a misdirected bag.


----------



## mickey1968

What I don't understand about this is why they insist on tying the luggage delivery from the airport to riding Magical Express when the luggage isn't even on the same bus with you carried it with you. But, when you are leaving the resort you can do Resort Airline Checkin whether you ride ME or not. Is it not all one service?


----------



## DizDragonfly

mickey1968 said:


> Is it not all one service?



No, it is not.


----------



## maxiesmom

mickey1968 said:


> What I don't understand about this is why they insist on tying the luggage delivery from the airport to riding Magical Express when the luggage isn't even on the same bus with you carried it with you. But, when you are leaving the resort you can do Resort Airline Checkin whether you ride ME or not. Is it not all one service?



No.  When you check in at the RAC desk at your resort before heading to the airport, is is as if you are standing at an airline check in desk.  Just one miles from the airport.  You are handing over your luggage to the airline at that point.  You don't need to ride the Magical Express bus to use RAC.

The Magical Express bus from the airport to the resorts is meant to get guests from the airport to the resort as quickly as possible.  They are not a luggage handling service, but a resort guest service.  The idea is to get you on their property spending money as quickly as possible.


----------



## Alesia

mickey1968 said:


> What I don't understand about this is why they insist on tying the luggage delivery from the airport to riding Magical Express when the luggage isn't even on the same bus with you carried it with you. But, when you are leaving the resort you can do Resort Airline Checkin whether you ride ME or not. *Is it not all one service?*



Nope. it isn't. Inbound luggage service is handled by DME. RAC is handled by Bags, inc. They are two completely separate companies.


----------



## goofy4tink

mickey1968 said:


> What I don't understand about this is why they insist on tying the luggage delivery from the airport to riding Magical Express when the luggage isn't even on the same bus with you carried it with you. But, when you are leaving the resort you can do Resort Airline Checkin whether you ride ME or not. Is it not all one service?



As others have noted, luggage handling at the end of your stay is completely different than at the start. DME takes care of checked bags going from MCO to your resort. When it's time to get back to MCO, you can ride the DME bus, with your bags if you choose. Or, you can check your bags through, at your resort, and get boarding passes, through RAC (remote airline checkin). This is just like curbside checkin, but the curb is 30 or so miles from the airport!!

Another thing to keep in mind....Disney would prefer it's guests to have to depend on WDW transportation. Not having a car keeps guests onsite, vs heading to other theme parks and restaurants. So, they tell us that DME is not a luggage transfer service..that baggage delivery to the resort is a perk of riding the bus.


----------



## betterbutter

Alesia said:


> Nope. it isn't. Inbound luggage service is handled by DME. RAC is handled by Bags, inc. They are two completely separate companies.



This isn't true.  My nephew works for BAGS at AoA.  They handle all luggage both inbound and outbound, and they also handle all luggage delivery for people who arrive at the resort through other means.

DME only provides "people" delivery.  *All* luggage is handled by BAGS.

One other thing, there is no "automatic gratuity" paid to luggage handlers by DME or BAGS.  If the _guest_ doesn't give a gratuity to the person delivering or picking up their luggage, they don't get a tip.  I don't know where the idea came about that DME or BAGS had a set tip for the luggage handlers, but it is not true.


----------



## betterbutter

goofy4tink said:


> As others have noted, luggage handling at the end of your stay is completely different than at the start. DME takes care of checked bags going from MCO to your resort. When it's time to get back to MCO, you can ride the DME bus, with your bags if you choose. Or, you can check your bags through, at your resort, and get boarding passes, through RAC (remote airline checkin). This is just like curbside checkin, but the curb is 30 or so miles from the airport!!
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind....Disney would prefer it's guests to have to depend on WDW transportation. Not having a car keeps guests onsite, vs heading to other theme parks and restaurants. So, they tell us that DME is not a luggage transfer service..that baggage delivery to the resort is a perk of riding the bus.



DME does not take care of bags from the airport to the resort, unless you bring your own bags to the bus and store them in the bay.  It is BAGS employees who pull luggage at the airport, bring it to the resort (have you seen the large white trucks unloading crates of baggage with the yellow BAGS logo on them?), and deliver it to your room.  DME is Mears and they only deliver people and luggage accompanying those people.  BAGS does all the other luggage.


----------



## siskaren

betterbutter said:


> One other thing, there is no "automatic gratuity" paid to luggage handlers by DME or BAGS.  If the _guest_ doesn't give a gratuity to the person delivering or picking up their luggage, they don't get a tip.  I don't know where the idea came about that DME or BAGS had a set tip for the luggage handlers, but it is not true.



How is someone supposed to tip for getting their luggage delivered to their room if they're not there when it happens? Some people do stay in their rooms and wait for it, but it's not necessary to do so.


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

siskaren said:


> How is someone supposed to tip for getting their luggage delivered to their room if they're not there when it happens? Some people do stay in their rooms and wait for it, but it's not necessary to do so.



The lDME luggage delivered to the room is done by a WDW CM.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

siskaren said:


> How is someone supposed to tip for getting their luggage delivered to their room if they're not there when it happens? Some people do stay in their rooms and wait for it, but it's not necessary to do so.


Disney's bell services cast members routinely leave bags in guest rooms while guests are out having fun. They are somehow compensated for this, although Disney has never published exactly how they do this (nor would I expect Disney to). The key point is that guests do not have to wait for their bags to get from the airport to the resort and for a bell services CM to show up at the room.

However, inbound and outbound, Disney does not do anything that eliminates normal and customary tipping for assistance with bags beyond this, just because DME is involved in some way.

Guests who get baggage help from anyone else -- airport porters, inbound DME drivers, arrival bell services at the resort entrance or lobby, departure bell services, Resort Airline Check-in skycaps, inbound DME drivers, or airport skycaps -- should assume that the usual United Sates tipping practices apply.


----------



## siskaren

Horace Horsecollar said:


> Disney's bell services cast members routinely leave bags in guest rooms while guests are out having fun. They are somehow compensated for this, although Disney has never published exactly how they do this (nor would I expect Disney to).



I know. I was responding to betterbutter's post claiming that they don't get an "automatic gratuity". I was just wondering how she thinks that someone who most likely is not going to have face to face contact with the person they're delivering luggage to is going to get a tip from that person.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

Just a bit more on subject of tips and outsourcing...

From a guest perspective, it should not matter who issues the paycheck to a cast member who wears a Disney costume/uniform and provides a Disney-branded service. Guests should not have to research Disney's outsourcing relationships. Just because Disney hires Mears or Bags Inc or any other company to provide a service does not mean that different tipping practices apply.

What should matter is that Disney says, "You do not need to be in your room to receive your luggage." That suggests that the bell services cast members are being compensated -- although I doubt it's the $1-2 per bag that they would customarily receive from guests.

Beyond that, Disney says nothing about tipping or not tipping. Disney allows signs inside the DME motor coaches permitting tips for exceptional service.

Often, you'll hear someone involved with the DME/RAC process hint for a tip.

Someone at RAC might explain they are "just like airport curbside check-in." That's a good way of telling guests that they check bags to their final destination and provide boarding passes; but it's also a way of suggesting gently that the same tipping customs apply as at airport curbsides in the United States.

I've also come across heavy-handed pleas by DME drivers. I had one drivers who pointed to the sign, read the sign out loud, and then enumerated all the things he had done to provide "exceptional service." (I did not tip him.) Other times, I had drivers who really did provide exceptionally pleasant service, so I was happy to tip them.


----------



## betterbutter

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> The lDME luggage delivered to the room is done by a WDW CM.



Not true at all resorts.   At Pop and Art, all luggage--all--is handled by BAGS staff.  I believe this is the case at All Stars as well.


----------



## betterbutter

siskaren said:


> How is someone supposed to tip for getting their luggage delivered to their room if they're not there when it happens? Some people do stay in their rooms and wait for it, but it's not necessary to do so.



Many peoples wit until they will be in the room and then call and request delivery.  Some are kind enough to stop by the luggage room and leave a tip for the person who did the delivery.  They know who delivered to what room.  Most just don't do anything.


----------



## betterbutter

Horace Horsecollar said:


> Disney's bell services cast members routinely leave bags in guest rooms while guests are out having fun. They are somehow compensated for this, although Disney has never published exactly how they do this (nor would I expect Disney to). The key point is that guests do not have to wait for their bags to get from the airport to the resort and for a bell services CM to show up at the room.
> 
> However, inbound and outbound, Disney does not do anything that eliminates normal and customary tipping for assistance with bags beyond this, just because DME is involved in some way.
> 
> Guests who get baggage help from anyone else -- airport porters, inbound DME drivers, arrival bell services at the resort entrance or lobby, departure bell services, Resort Airline Check-in skycaps, inbound DME drivers, or airport skycaps -- should assume that the usual United Sates tipping practices apply.



The only compensation is the low hourly pay with minimal to no benefits.   If the tip isn't handed over by the guest, they get no tip.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

betterbutter said:


> Many peoples wit until they will be in the room and then call and request delivery.  Some are kind enough to stop by the luggage room and leave a tip for the person who did the delivery.  They know who delivered to what room.  Most just don't do anything.



If guests use the complimentary DME luggage service (attaching yellow tags before checking bags their home airport, bypassing baggage claim at MCO), there's really not an opportunity to "wait until they will be in the room and then call and request delivery." Delivery is automatic. And are guests really expected to make special trips to a luggage room to get someone to research who the last person was who touched their bags?

DME's inbound baggage process can take many hours. The bags have to be unloaded from the plane, sorted at the airport, put on a truck that stops at multiple resorts, unloaded at the report, queued for delivery, and finally taken to the guests' rooms. Meanwhile, the guests are somewhere else.

Essentially, the entire baggage process is behind-the-scenes. Disney explains, "You do not need to be in your room to receive your luggage." The bags are routinely delivered to empty guest rooms. 



betterbutter said:


> The only compensation is the low hourly pay with minimal to no benefits.   If the tip isn't handed over by the guest, they get no tip.


The same is true for a lot of jobs.

I'm under no illusion that DME bag delivery pays as well as having a steady stream of guests tipping for delivery.

But I also assume that Disney's (or a Disney contractor's) compensation is sufficient to hire and retain qualified people to do the job... with no expectation of a steady stream of tips.


----------



## goofy4tink

betterbutter said:


> DME does not take care of bags from the airport to the resort, unless you bring your own bags to the bus and store them in the bay.  It is BAGS employees who pull luggage at the airport, bring it to the resort (have you seen the large white trucks unloading crates of baggage with the yellow BAGS logo on them?), and deliver it to your room.  DME is Mears and they only deliver people and luggage accompanying those people.  BAGS does all the other luggage.





betterbutter said:


> Not true at all resorts.   At Pop and Art, all luggage--all--is handled by BAGS staff.  I believe this is the case at All Stars as well.





betterbutter said:


> The only compensation is the low hourly pay with minimal to no benefits.   If the tip isn't handed over by the guest, they get no tip.



Ok, a few thoughts here. When a guest registers for DME, they are told that their bags will appear, magically, in their rooms. No tipping is required. There is absolutely no possible way to tip someone who puts your luggage into a truck at MCO and then unloads it at the resort. There is no way to tip someone who brings your luggage to your room, magically, if you aren't there. Disney tells us we don't need to be in our rooms to receive luggage that DME/BAGS (whoever!) handled. BUT...if you arrive, in a car or car service, and have your bags with you, and your room isn't ready, then Bell Services/Luggage Assistance, isn't going to deliver those bags to your room later unless you are there to accept them....and hand over a tip!
I'm not sure how you expect a luggage handler, at MCO, to get a tip from a guest. Or even the person who unloads the luggage from that white truck.

As far as the value resorts go, I have stayed at AoA, Pop, and AS Music. Every single time, the person bringing my bag to my room is a CM in appropriate resort garb. As are the CMs in the luggage holding area. Not one of them has anything about BAGS on their person. If those people are in WDW 'costume' then I assume they are WDW CMs. Bell Services  may be outsourced....it's very possible. I also know that I tip very well for luggage delivery to my room, when someone from Bell Services/Luggage Assistance brings it to me, unless it is included in DME. Then, as Disney has told us, no gratuity is expected.

I'm sorry if your nephew feels he is underpaid. Perhaps he needs to take that up with his boss. If your nephew works at the resort, and is delivering bags to the rooms, then he can expect a tip if the guest is in the room. But, if the bags are delivered to a room without a guest in it, then all bets are off. No way am I going to Bell Services to leave a tip for someone who delivered my bag hours prior. That's another issue to take up with his boss.


----------



## DizDragonfly

goofy4tink said:


> As far as the value resorts go, I have stayed at AoA, Pop, and AS Music. Every single time, the person bringing my bag to my room is a CM in appropriate resort garb. As are the CMs in the luggage holding area. Not one of them has anything about BAGS on their person. If those people are in WDW 'costume' then I assume they are WDW CMs. Bell Services  may be outsourced....it's very possible.



A few years back I stayed at ASMusic for one night when I had a very late flight come in.  The next day I transferred to POR.  I had bell services transfer my luggage.  Something went wrong somewhere and it took hours for them to find my luggage once I checked into POR.  It was past midnight and I'd handed over my bags by 7am that morning.  Bell Services at POR was extremely apologetic (in fact, they were more freaked out about my missing luggage than I was) and I was told several times that Bell Services at the value resorts was run by a different company.  There are a lot of outsourced folks that you think are actually Disney CMs that aren't.  The caricature folks immediately come to mind, but I know there are others.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Yet on another board here, a poster was contacted by  a CM and told, in conversation, that Disney doesn't hire third parties and he doesn't know why that rumor exists.

I don't believe only Luggage Assistance is contracted out; it's either all or none. But I can "beat" the above poster's experience. I once moved from Pop Century to... Pop Century - and it took my luggage over twelve  hours to get from one room to the other.


----------



## DizDragonfly

kaytieeldr said:


> Yet on another board here, a poster was contacted by  a CM and told, in conversation, that Disney doesn't hire third parties and he doesn't know why that rumor exists.
> 
> I don't believe only Luggage Assistance is contracted out; it's either all or none. But I can "beat" the above poster's experience. I once moved from Pop Century to... Pop Century - and it took my luggage over twelve  hours to get from one room to the other.



LOL  Well, it was the guide for the Keys to the Kingdom tour that happened to mention the caricature folks as being contracted by an outside company.  And one of the folks from Bell Services at POR who called to apologize (again) and mentioned the outsourcing was the supervisor who was on duty.  

Oh, and it's pretty common knowledge that the Valet Parking folks are not Disney CMs, but outsourced, as well.


----------



## maxiesmom

kaytieeldr said:


> Yet on another board here, a poster was contacted by  a CM and told, in conversation, that Disney doesn't hire third parties and he doesn't know why that rumor exists.



I don't know, in that other post it sounded like that person was hearing what they wanted to be told.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

Going back all the way to first press release for Disney's Magical Express in 2005, Disney announced it was "partnering" with Mears Transportation, BAGS Inc., and other entities.

Mears had the maintenance facilities, licensing, and experience to operate the motor coaches. The relationship was successful for Disney Cruise Line motor coach transportation, so it was expanded.

BAGS Inc. was already offering at remote check-in and baggage services for convention centers and hotels. It had the relationships with airlines and the tie-ins to airline computer systems. Again, it was natural for Disney to turn to this provider.

There is nothing wrong with outsourcing, concessions, lessees, contractors, or any other arrangement in which somebody wearing a Disney name tag is not paid directly by Disney -- as long as it's transparent to guests and the standards are just as high.

Disney guests should never hear the excuse, "Those people don't really work for Disney, so Disney is not responsible."

Of course Disney is responsible!


----------



## betterbutter

goofy4tink said:


> Ok, a few thoughts here. When a guest registers for DME, they are told that their bags will appear, magically, in their rooms. No tipping is required. There is absolutely no possible way to tip someone who puts your luggage into a truck at MCO and then unloads it at the resort. There is no way to tip someone who brings your luggage to your room, magically, if you aren't there. Disney tells us we don't need to be in our rooms to receive luggage that DME/BAGS (whoever!) handled. BUT...if you arrive, in a car or car service, and have your bags with you, and your room isn't ready, then Bell Services/Luggage Assistance, isn't going to deliver those bags to your room later unless you are there to accept them....and hand over a tip!
> I'm not sure how you expect a luggage handler, at MCO, to get a tip from a guest. Or even the person who unloads the luggage from that white truck.



The people who pull the bags and drive the trucks make a lot more than the ones who deliver the luggage at the resorts.  By the way, at Art and Pop, they will deliver all luggage regardless of how it got to the resort whether the guest is in the room or not.



> As far as the value resorts go, I have stayed at AoA, Pop, and AS Music. Every single time, the person bringing my bag to my room is a CM in appropriate resort garb. As are the CMs in the luggage holding area. Not one of them has anything about BAGS on their person. If those people are in WDW 'costume' then I assume they are WDW CMs. Bell Services  may be outsourced....it's very possible. I also know that I tip very well for luggage delivery to my room, when someone from Bell Services/Luggage Assistance brings it to me, unless it is included in DME. Then, as Disney has told us, no gratuity is expected.



There is nothing on the costume to make you think they are anything other than Disney CM's.  Even the  name tag is Disney issued.  Where is it written that you shouldn't tip?  I have been reading this on these boards for years, but no one has ever posted a link to an official Disney site stating this.


----------



## betterbutter

DizDragonfly said:


> A few years back I stayed at ASMusic for one night when I had a very late flight come in.  The next day I transferred to POR.  I had bell services transfer my luggage.  Something went wrong somewhere and it took hours for them to find my luggage once I checked into POR.  It was past midnight and I'd handed over my bags by 7am that morning.  Bell Services at POR was extremely apologetic (in fact, they were more freaked out about my missing luggage than I was) and I was told several times that Bell Services at the value resorts was run by a different company.  There are a lot of outsourced folks that you think are actually Disney CMs that aren't.  The caricature folks immediately come to mind, but I know there are others.



Several of the countries in Epcot use outsourced staff.  All of the people who do polls in the parks are as well.  (My nephew picks up P/T cash with one of them when it fits with his college breaks.)


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

betterbutter said:


> There is nothing on the costume to make you think they are anything other than Disney CM's.  Even the  name tag is Disney issued.  Where is it written that you shouldn't tip?  I have been reading this on these boards for years, but no one has ever posted a link to an official Disney site stating this.



Here's the official pitch from Disney: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/magical-express/

The top of the page features this pitch:

*Disney's Magical Express*
Start and end your stay with complimentary motorcoach transportation for you and your luggage to and from select Walt Disney World Resort hotels.​
Yes, is says, "complimentary motorcoach transportation for you and your luggage."

The page goes on to say this about the DME luggage service:

*Be Magically Whisked Away*
Board a motorcoach at Orlando International Airport and we’ll get you and your bags to your Disney Resort hotel.

When you reserve Disney’s Magical Express, you can begin your vacation the moment you step off the plane. Bypass baggage claim and avoid the inconvenience and cost of driving or finding ground transportation. With this special benefit of staying at select Disney Resort hotels, get from the airport to your accommodations in comfort and have your bags delivered directly to your room. You’ll also enjoy a complimentary ride back to Orlando International Airport on the day you check out of your Disney Resort hotel. Please note that pets are not permitted on Disney’s Magical Express but service animals are.

*Luggage Delivery Service *
This feature of Disney’s Magical Express is available for flights arriving between 5:00 AM and 10:00 PM daily. Your luggage will travel separately, and it may take up to 3 hours after you arrive at your Disney Resort hotel for your luggage to be delivered to your room. Please pack any valuables, medications or anything you need immediately upon your arrival in Orlando in a carry-on bag—and have your MagicBand with you and easily accessible at the airport and when you arrive at your Disney Resort hotel. You do not need to be in your room to receive your luggage.

If your flight arrives before 5:00 AM or after 10:00 PM, please collect your luggage at baggage claim to bring with you on the motorcoach. Please note: Disney’s Magical Express service does not provide luggage-only transfer. You must be present on the motorcoach to have your luggage transported to a Disney Resort hotel.​
The key line is, "You do not need to be in your room to receive your luggage." 

Essentially, Disney is saying your bags will be in your room as a benefit of staying at a Disney resort and using Disney's complimentary end-to-end transportation and luggage service.

Disney's pitch does not say anything about tipping, one way or the other.

I'm well aware that "complimentary" does not equate to "no tipping." For example, if a restaurant has complimentary valet parking, it's still customary to tip when the car is returned to you. In that case, you have personal service and direct interaction with the person returning the car to you.

However, the way DME is structured and presented, with guests typically never seeing the person who delivers their bags, it is not surprising that most guests do not tip for luggage delivery and do not consider that tipping is even possible.


----------



## marauder

As a person that use to be a bellman in college, I can tell you what it is like from that side.  The people actually delivering the baggage to your room are the bellman (or whatever they want to call them.)

We always had duties that took us away from our best tip generation duties.  At my hotel they paid us minimum plus you got to keep your tips.  I don't know if Disney does that or not, but the law says they have to make at least minimum whether it comes from a salary below minimum and they factor in the tips or the way they did it at my hotel I don't know what Disney does.

They understand that most of the time someone won't be in the room when they deliver the luggage, but if someone is in the room they will expect a tip.  They will probably ask things like if you have questions about the room and try to delay leaving if you are there hoping you will tip, but since it is Disney they probably won't come out and ask for it.

I personally hated doing any non-tip generating duties so I tried to get them out of the way as quickly as possible.  The worse one I had was when I had to drive the "limo" (a town car or a van) to the airport to pick up someone.  They never told anyone that the hotel was at least 30 minutes from the airport so 90% of the time by the time I got to the airport the person was already gone.  So that was an hour away from the hotel, not getting any money other then base salary.

As a former bellman, it is a good idea to tip them if you are there, around a $1 a bag.


----------



## goofy4tink

Here's the thing. Disney tells me that my bags will be in my room, even if I'm not, if I tag them with the nice yellow DME tags. And that is what happens. I don't think I have ever heard of anyone, on these boards, using this service, and later heading to Bell Services to hand over a tip. If I'm in my room when my bags are delivered, I tip. Here's an interesting experience. I was at Pop. I arrived at the resort by 11am. My bags finally got to the room around 5:15-5:30! Yes, they were tagged with the yellow tags. Who knows where they had been. We landed at 9:45. Ok. So, after a few calls to Luggage Assistance, with various excuses given, our bags arrived. My daughter grabbed some cash, to tip with. I said nothing, wanting to see what happened. The CM thanked her and told her that no gratuity was expected. He turned and left.   So, at least one CM didn't take a tip for delivering DME bags.   

 And yes, I will continue to call it DME. You have to reserve a ride on the DME bus in order to get the luggage delivery service. Sure, BAGS runs the luggage delivery part, but in all reality? Mears runs the buses.....no Disney CMs there....all Mears people. So, I would rather combine it all under DME. Disney does, so will I. I realize that BAGs runs RAC, but calling it anything other than RAC is just confusing to many people.

If, and that's a really big if, Disney expected Bell Services/Luggage Assistance CMs to be tipped for every bag delivered to a room, they would make it mandatory that guests be in their room in order to get their bags delivered. But.....they don't. When bags are brought to the resort via DME luggage delivery perk, they go to the resort room...no one is required to be there. No tip should be expected. 

As to whether or not a CM is a true WDW CM? Of a person is wearing an official WDW 'uniform', with an official name tag, then they are a WDW CM, at least as far as I'm concerned. They are representing Disney. When I'm interacting with them, I am, basically, interacting with Disney...not with BAGs, RAC, Mears or some other entity. If I have an issue with a CM, I am speaking to Disney about it.....not the company that has contracted with Disney.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

Through the magic of Google, I took a look at some DME threads from 2005 here on DISboards.

From before DME began, Tyler (a Disney CM and Transportation Board Moderator at the time) wrote that Bell Services would be "pre-tipped" for delivering inbound bags.

This thread in 2005 discussed DME tipping -- how the inbound bell services is pre-tipped, what other positions are not:

Tipping the ME driver if he is handling your bags: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=815628​
When Disney published its official Disney's Magical Express FAQ (for meeting attendees) in 2005, it had this:

Q: Are Bell Service gratuities included for luggage delivery to my Resort room?

A: Yes, but for the inbound service only. Gratuities are not included if you elect to use Bell Services for luggage assistance when departing.​
That was all back in 2005. Perhaps things have changed. As far as I know, Disney no longer has an official FAQ stating that inbound Bell Service gratuities are included for DME luggage.

But Disney never announced a change. And Disney still tells guest that they do not need to be their rooms for delivery to happen.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Things haven't changed. The Disney-paid tip is a fixed amount no matter how many bags a party has. I've seen the amount before, but can't recall the source so won't post it without back-up.


----------



## betterbutter

Horace Horsecollar said:


> Here's the official pitch from Disney: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/magical-express/
> 
> The top of the page features this pitch:
> 
> *Disney's Magical Express*
> Start and end your stay with complimentary motorcoach transportation for you and your luggage to and from select Walt Disney World Resort hotels.​
> Yes, is says, "complimentary motorcoach transportation for you and your luggage."
> 
> The page goes on to say this about the DME luggage service:
> 
> *Be Magically Whisked Away*
> Board a motorcoach at Orlando International Airport and well get you and your bags to your Disney Resort hotel.
> 
> When you reserve Disneys Magical Express, you can begin your vacation the moment you step off the plane. Bypass baggage claim and avoid the inconvenience and cost of driving or finding ground transportation. With this special benefit of staying at select Disney Resort hotels, get from the airport to your accommodations in comfort and have your bags delivered directly to your room. Youll also enjoy a complimentary ride back to Orlando International Airport on the day you check out of your Disney Resort hotel. Please note that pets are not permitted on Disneys Magical Express but service animals are.
> 
> *Luggage Delivery Service *
> This feature of Disneys Magical Express is available for flights arriving between 5:00 AM and 10:00 PM daily. Your luggage will travel separately, and it may take up to 3 hours after you arrive at your Disney Resort hotel for your luggage to be delivered to your room. Please pack any valuables, medications or anything you need immediately upon your arrival in Orlando in a carry-on bagand have your MagicBand with you and easily accessible at the airport and when you arrive at your Disney Resort hotel. You do not need to be in your room to receive your luggage.
> 
> If your flight arrives before 5:00 AM or after 10:00 PM, please collect your luggage at baggage claim to bring with you on the motorcoach. Please note: Disneys Magical Express service does not provide luggage-only transfer. You must be present on the motorcoach to have your luggage transported to a Disney Resort hotel.​
> The key line is, "You do not need to be in your room to receive your luggage."
> 
> Essentially, Disney is saying your bags will be in your room as a benefit of staying at a Disney resort and using Disney's complimentary end-to-end transportation and luggage service.
> 
> Disney's pitch does not say anything about tipping, one way or the other.
> 
> I'm well aware that "complimentary" does not equate to "no tipping." For example, if a restaurant has complimentary valet parking, it's still customary to tip when the car is returned to you. In that case, you have personal service and direct interaction with the person returning the car to you.
> 
> However, the way DME is structured and presented, with guests typically never seeing the person who delivers their bags, it is not surprising that most guests do not tip for luggage delivery and do not consider that tipping is even possible.



You can make assumptions all you want, but there is nothing that Disney has ever said to indicate that a tip isn't appropriate for bell services or luggage assistance.  There is also nothing that says that there is a gratuity automatically paid to these employees as many have insisted.

By the way, according to my nephew, about half of incoming guests and over 90% of outgoing guests see the person delivering their luggage.  He says it's usually the people who only have a bag or two who are the best tippers.  Last week he and another guy delivered two full luggage carts full of suitcases, groceries, and owners lockers bins (over 25 pieces total) to one suite and the people were in the room and didn't offer them a thank you let alone a dime.


----------



## betterbutter

goofy4tink said:


> Here's the thing. Disney tells me that my bags will be in my room, even if I'm not, if I tag them with the nice yellow DME tags. And that is what happens. I don't think I have ever heard of anyone, on these boards, using this service, and later heading to Bell Services to hand over a tip. If I'm in my room when my bags are delivered, I tip. Here's an interesting experience. I was at Pop. I arrived at the resort by 11am. My bags finally got to the room around 5:15-5:30! Yes, they were tagged with the yellow tags. Who knows where they had been. We landed at 9:45. Ok. So, after a few calls to Luggage Assistance, with various excuses given, our bags arrived. My daughter grabbed some cash, to tip with. I said nothing, wanting to see what happened. The CM thanked her and told her that no gratuity was expected. He turned and left.   So, at least one CM didn't take a tip for delivering DME bags.
> 
> And yes, I will continue to call it DME. You have to reserve a ride on the DME bus in order to get the luggage delivery service. Sure, BAGS runs the luggage delivery part, but in all reality? Mears runs the buses.....no Disney CMs there....all Mears people. So, I would rather combine it all under DME. Disney does, so will I. I realize that BAGs runs RAC, but calling it anything other than RAC is just confusing to many people.
> 
> If, and that's a really big if, Disney expected Bell Services/Luggage Assistance CMs to be tipped for every bag delivered to a room, they would make it mandatory that guests be in their room in order to get their bags delivered. But.....they don't. When bags are brought to the resort via DME luggage delivery perk, they go to the resort room...no one is required to be there. No tip should be expected.
> 
> As to whether or not a CM is a true WDW CM? Of a person is wearing an official WDW 'uniform', with an official name tag, then they are a WDW CM, at least as far as I'm concerned. They are representing Disney. When I'm interacting with them, I am, basically, interacting with Disney...not with BAGs, RAC, Mears or some other entity. If I have an issue with a CM, I am speaking to Disney about it.....not the company that has contracted with Disney.



My nephew turned down a tip the other night after the guy pulled it out of his underwear.


----------



## betterbutter

kaytieeldr said:


> Things haven't changed. The Disney-paid tip is a fixed amount no matter how many bags a party has. I've seen the amount before, but can't recall the source so won't post it without back-up.



There is NO Disney paid tip.  Period.  Please stop spreading this unfounded and untrue rumor.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

betterbutter said:


> You can make assumptions all you want, but there is nothing that Disney has ever said to indicate that a tip isn't appropriate for bell services or luggage assistance.  There is also nothing that says that there is a gratuity automatically paid to these employees as many have insisted.


You are mistaken. As I wrote in post #371 of this thread, Disney's official Magical Express FAQ (for meeting attendees) had this as far back as 2005, when DME was first launched:
Q: Are Bell Service gratuities included for luggage delivery to my Resort room?

A: Yes, but for the inbound service only. Gratuities are not included if you elect to use Bell Services for luggage assistance when departing.​The phrase "Bell Service gratuities included" (for inbound DME) was shared with travel agents and guests.

I'm not saying that Disney pays the same $1 to $2 per bag that a guest would typically tip. But Disney was either compensating its Bell Services cast members when they delivered bags, or Disney was lying to its guests.



betterbutter said:


> By the way, according to my nephew, about half of incoming guests and over 90% of outgoing guests see the person delivering their luggage.  He says it's usually the people who only have a bag or two who are the best tippers.  Last week he and another guy delivered two full luggage carts full of suitcases, groceries, and owners lockers bins (over 25 pieces total) to one suite and the people were in the room and didn't offer them a thank you let alone a dime.


You need to differentiate between inbound DME luggage deliveries and traditional bell services.

The cart with more than 25 pieces (including grocery bags and Owner's Locker bins) was clearly not an inbound DME luggage delivery. Shame on those guests for not tipping, but you're describing an entirely different situation.

Nobody on this thread has said that Bell Services should not be tipped when guests arrive by car, taxi, car service, or limo -- or if guests seek assistance beyond DME's basic *inbound* service.

Until Disney publishes tipping guidelines suggesting a tip for inbound DME luggage service and provides a mechanism to convey the tip money to the right person even when guests are not in their room, I will not feel guilty when my wife and I return to our room after a day at a park to find two yellow-tagged suitcases waiting for us.


----------



## betterbutter

Horace Horsecollar said:


> You are mistaken. As I wrote in post #371 of this thread, Disney's official Magical Express FAQ (for meeting attendees) had this as far back as 2005, when DME was first launched:
> Q: Are Bell Service gratuities included for luggage delivery to my Resort room?
> 
> A: Yes, but for the inbound service only. Gratuities are not included if you elect to use Bell Services for luggage assistance when departing.​The phrase "Bell Service gratuities included" (for inbound DME) was shared with travel agents and guests.
> 
> I'm not saying that Disney pays the same $1 to $2 per bag that a guest would typically tip. But Disney was either compensating its Bell Services cast members when they delivered bags, or Disney was lying to its guests.



You are talking about literature from nine years ago.  Things change.




> You need to differentiate between inbound DME luggage deliveries and traditional bell services.
> 
> The cart with more than 25 pieces (including grocery bags and Owner's Locker bins) was clearly not an inbound DME luggage delivery. Shame on those guests for not tipping, but you're describing an entirely different situation.



It was DME.  DME, Owners Locker, and Garden Grocer, all delivered at the same time.  



> Nobody on this thread has said that Bell Services should not be tipped when guests arrive by car, taxi, car service, or limo -- or if guests seek assistance beyond DME's basic *inbound* service.
> 
> Until Disney publishes tipping guidelines suggesting a tip for inbound DME luggage service and provides a mechanism to convey the tip money to the right person even when guests are not in their room, I will not feel guilty when my wife and I return to our room after a day at a park to find two yellow-tagged suitcases waiting for us.



He made exactly $12 Thursday and ran his butt off.  He was working an evening shift and all but two rooms were occupied when he delivered the bags.  Over half the rooms tipped nothing.  Some Brazilians gave him a handful of quarters (at least they tried) and a Canadian guy gave him a Loonie.  What is he supposed to do with that?  The bank will charge more to exchange then what it's worth, not to mention a dollar for six bags?  

He works to pay for college, and every dollar counts.


----------



## maxiesmom

betterbutter said:


> You are talking about literature from nine years ago.  Things change.



Then your beef should be with Disney.  Fact is you are the only poster to ever state that the person who delivers the DME handled bags to the room should be tipped.  The only one.


----------



## kaytieeldr

betterbutter said:


> There is NO Disney paid tip.  Period.  Please stop spreading this unfounded and untrue rumor.


One of the perks of using Magical Express is the *automatic* luggage delivery. Only DME guests don't need to be in the room to have their luggage delivered. Everyone else whose luggage is held at Bell Services _does_ need to be in the room. When not using DME,  I've even tried to go to Bell Services with the tip in hand. Nope. I had to go back to my room and wait there.

If Disney, or the contractor for which the luggage personnel work, chooses to not pay or forward the prepaid tips to the CMs, as someone else said their issue is with the entity issuing their paychecks. Nobody said tipping isn't appropriate; we're saying DME users have been advised inbound tipping is provided by Disney. Nothing else about DME has changed in ten years. Why would this one thing?

At any rate, I've now written to Disney. We'll see.


----------



## kaytieeldr

maxiesmom said:


> Then your beef should be with Disney.  Fact is you are the only poster to ever state that the person who delivers the DME handled bags to the room should be tipped.  The only one.


Yup. There's nothing wrong with offering a tip to Bell Services/Luggage Assistance if you're in the room.  But Disney wants us DME users out of the room spending money .


----------



## goofy4tink

I have a pretty close relationship with the owner of Owners Lockers. He asked me, about 6 months ago, if I knew of any reason guests at BWI didn't tip Bell Services for locker deliveries to the rooms. I told him I had no idea, a d asked why. He said the Bell Services at BW had told him that guests were not forthcoming with a tip for locker delivery! Evidently, from what John said, that wasn't the case at all the resorts. So it would see. That many people don't understand the practice of tipping. In Great Britain it isn't the norm...so that may apply to other countries. 

As far as the posters nephew goes, it would seem he needs to take up the issue with his employer. This is not info that is 9 yrs old. I'm sure the nephew would like better tips. But....Disney  guests are told they do not need to worry about tipping if they utilize DME for their luggage transfer. The guest, generally, has little thought as to who is truly moving their bags. They are told, by Disney, that they do not need to worry about their checked bags.....they tag their bags and say goodby to them at their home airport, and the will, magically, appear in the resort room, 3-4 hrs after resort checkin. And that the guest does not need to be in the room to receive the bags...they are free to head to the pool or to a park to start their fun! The vast majority of people aren't in the room when these bags are delivered.  Now......if, for some reason, the guest is in the room when these bags are delivered, they can tip. If they choose. My experience has been that the luggage person has refused my offer of a tip. Why, you may ask, would I offer a tip if I feel the tip has been taken care of already. I do it because I am uncomfortable not offering a tip. But...only one time, out of about 5 times, has my offer been accepted. The CM usually thanks me, saying it has been taken care of. 

When my bags are delivered, after tagging them with the yellow tags, to my room, what would you have me do? Disney has told me to go to a park, I don't need to be there to get my bags. So, I head off, returning hours later. Should I now stop at Bell Services/Luggage Assistance and offer a tip to whoever is there? Sorry, not going to happen. But.....if I have arrived with my bags in and, and my room isn't ready, I have to leave my bags with Bell Services. When my room is ready, I have to call down and ask to have my bags brought to my room. Bell Services always asks if I'll be there because they can not deliver bags to an empty room. Their words, not mine. 

So, long story short? Disney has told me, as recently as last fall, that bags that were tagged as I rode the DME bus, will go to my room and no tip is needed. But if my bags arrive in my hand, and have to be brought to my room by Bell Services, I have to be there, in the room....which will necessitate a tip. I top $1-2 per bag, and $5 for OL delivery. More if its very speedy. If a CM feels they aren't being tipped appropriately, they need to speak to their boss about restructuring the system. Or, they need to look at the service they provide....the guest may not feel the service provided warranted a tip.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Okay, I got a response to my question, copied here in its entirety except identifying information (and I'll be happy to forward the entire e-mail to goofy4tink for authentication):



> Dear [kaytie],
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort.
> 
> Disney values all our guests. Our cast members are there to assist you with anything you may need. Tips are not expected or required.
> 
> If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> [Representative] eCommerce Sales and Service Team
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit.
> 
> Original Message Follows: ------------------------
> 
> In the initial stages of planning a trip budget and expect to utilize the amazing Disney's Magical Express. Can you please let me know if I need to be in my room to tip Bell Services when they deliver my yellow-tagged luggage? Or is it true what I've heard, that Disney tips these wonderful Cast Members on our behalf?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your response.
> 
> Reservation number: [kaytie]


----------



## goofy4tink

kaytieeldr said:


> Okay, I got a response to my question, copied here in its entirety except identifying information (and I'll be happy to forward the entire e-mail to goofy4tink for authentication):



Well, that's interesting. Thanks for checking on it and letting us know.


----------



## bumbershoot

I'm so glad you brought the question here, betterbutter.  I've been intrigued ever since you mentioned it in response to me on ThemeParks.  And I can't believe I missed the discussion for so many days!


For me, my bottom line is that I have ONLY had bags from DME delivered when I'm not in the room.  (I have only had bags-from-the-airline delivered to a villa, I believe)  If they are going to do that, my assumption is that there is no tip expected on the part of the deliverer.  And bags that I have left at Bell Services (which I've only done at moderates and villas) have ONLY been delivered to me once I call them.  I totally forgot about my Owner's Locker last month and had it delivered, finally, at the end of our second day there.  There was NO automatic delivery of it.  That was at SSR.

However, at Pop last January, again, I totally forgot about the OL.  We had a rental car and had brought all our stuff.  We drove to "our" parking lot and struggled with all of our stuff (not sure if Luggage Services was there at that time or not) all the way up to our room, to find the OL just sitting there.  I was *shocked*.

And I did not go seek someone out to give them a tip.  If it's being delivered while I'm not there, no one should be expecting a tip. 





kaytieeldr said:


> If Disney, or the contractor for which the luggage personnel work, chooses to not pay or forward the prepaid tips to the CMs, as someone else said their issue is with the entity issuing their paychecks.



I can't help but wonder if it IS included in compensation, but perhaps not every employee reads their contract?

I looked on the Careers section of BAGS but compensation isn't mentioned.  




kaytieeldr said:


> But Disney wants us DME users out of the room spending money .








betterbutter said:


> The people who pull the bags and drive the trucks make a lot more than the ones who deliver the luggage at the resorts.  By the way, at Art and Pop, they will deliver all luggage regardless of how it got to the resort whether the guest is in the room or not.



So now it starts to get interesting.  First off, I'll take the job on the truck, please.  

But then I wonder if the Values are, basically, doing it wrong?  It would make sense that they are different, since they are Luggage, not Bell, Services.  But I wonder if someone somewhere decided on the Disney side to just do it altogether, and no one thought to mention that that's not how it was supposed to be done?

But then one wonders HOW everything all ends up together?  It can takes hours for the airport bags to get there.  OL is delivered rather early in the morning to the resorts, or at least we always get our email from OL pretty earlier telling us it has been delivered.  Bags left by a guest could be left at all sorts of times during that checkin day.  How do they gather them all up?  How do they know they have it all?


Our Pop experience makes sense with the OL, though, now.  

But I actually didn't much like it.  What if the room had been full of mildew like our first room at SSR was?  What if there was some reason I needed to change?  What if I had requested something different when at the front desk?  What would happen to the OL in my room?  Or did some luggage services person rush over in a cart and deliver it while DS and I struggled with everything?  (that one hurts my heart since I was getting super-sick at the time and all I knew was that it was all exhausting me FAR more than I normally would have)




betterbutter said:


> By the way, according to my nephew, about half of incoming guests and over 90% of outgoing guests see the person delivering their luggage.
> 
> He says it's usually the people who only have a bag or two who are the best tippers.  Last week he and another guy delivered two full luggage carts full of suitcases, groceries, and owners lockers bins (over 25 pieces total) to one suite and the people were in the room and didn't offer them a thank you let alone a dime.



How is he getting this estimation?  

I see the person delivers my bags most of the time, because I've left my bags with Bell Services and have called down or stopped by to request deliver.  I expected to see the delivery person with the OL at Pop.  At SSR we tend to ride over with our luggage, LOL, in their cart.  

But the two times (one family trip and one running-buddy trip) I've had bags delivered from the airport, I don't see them at all.  Nor do I expect to.

HOW did they get all the airline-delivered bags together with everything else?  How did they know they had everything?  How did they know the people WANTED their stuff right then?  What happens if they go to do one of those combined delivers and there are groceries; do they put them away for the guests if the guests aren't there?  The guests are likely expecting the airline bags to just be there magically; but they are also likely expecting groceries to be delivered upon request.




betterbutter said:


> There is NO Disney paid tip.  Period.  Please stop spreading this unfounded and untrue rumor.



If your nephew is reading his contract right, if his resorts haven't started doing something hinky that wasn't supposed to happen, and if he is reporting all this correctly to you, what you are stating is that there's no tip at the Values.  That's as far as you can take it, though.




Horace Horsecollar said:


> Nobody on this thread has said that Bell Services should not be tipped when guests arrive by car, taxi, car service, or limo -- or if guests seek assistance beyond DME's basic *inbound* service.
> 
> Until Disney publishes tipping guidelines suggesting a tip for inbound DME luggage service and provides a mechanism to convey the tip money to the right person even when guests are not in their room, I will not feel guilty when my wife and I return to our room after a day at a park to find two yellow-tagged suitcases waiting for us.



Agreed.


----------



## goofy4tink

bumber is correct!! Here's my issue with her experiences. Disney resort CMs tell us nothing can be delivered to your room until you have have checked in, and received your room number. Now....you can check in at 9am, yet not get a room number until 2pm! So, that's 5 hrs that they aren't supposed to go into that room. We are told, again, that the room you are assigned at 9am, may very well not be the room you end up in at 2pm! Something could happen to change that. So...if bags or OLs are delivered before you 'officially' get your room, there could be a huge issue. Someone else could end up in that room. There could be a housekeeping issue and you are given a different room.

So, if you enter your room to find an OL in there, right after you have checked in, I'm going to assume that it was put there before you checked in. And that's wrong. Yes, the OLs are delivered before noon....pretty much anyway. And luggage service at the values is notoriously slow. I have had the absolute worst luggage service at Pop....checked in at 10am, room was ready, but no bags until close to 5pm!!! And yes, we were in the room due to my idiot dd's not packing what she needed in her carry on. Pop luggage people do not deliver 'on demand'...they deliver when there are enough bags to make it worthwhile.....at least that's my take on it. You can call down to have someone come help you with your bags upon checkout and it can take up to an hour for them to get there! Not good.

So, we know what Disney is telling its' guests...not going to argue that anymore. It was true when DME first started, it's still true.


----------



## kamik86

I know personally I have only been in the room once when DME brought our bags... and that time I was asleep as that was the only time we had a late flight in (my husband stayed up to wait for the luggage).

I have used bell services for other reasons and was in the room during those luggage deliveries but almost never for DME.


----------



## betterbutter

goofy4tink said:


> I have a pretty close relationship with the owner of Owners Lockers. He asked me, about 6 months ago, if I knew of any reason guests at BWI didn't tip Bell Services for locker deliveries to the rooms. I told him I had no idea, a d asked why. He said the Bell Services at BW had told him that guests were not forthcoming with a tip for locker delivery! Evidently, from what John said, that wasn't the case at all the resorts. So it would see. That many people don't understand the practice of tipping. In Great Britain it isn't the norm...so that may apply to other countries.
> 
> As far as the posters nephew goes, it would seem he needs to take up the issue with his employer. This is not info that is 9 yrs old. I'm sure the nephew would like better tips. But....Disney  guests are told they do not need to worry about tipping if they utilize DME for their luggage transfer. The guest, generally, has little thought as to who is truly moving their bags. They are told, by Disney, that they do not need to worry about their checked bags.....they tag their bags and say goodby to them at their home airport, and the will, magically, appear in the resort room, 3-4 hrs after resort checkin. And that the guest does not need to be in the room to receive the bags...they are free to head to the pool or to a park to start their fun! The vast majority of people aren't in the room when these bags are delivered.  Now......if, for some reason, the guest is in the room when these bags are delivered, they can tip. If they choose. My experience has been that the luggage person has refused my offer of a tip. Why, you may ask, would I offer a tip if I feel the tip has been taken care of already. I do it because I am uncomfortable not offering a tip. But...only one time, out of about 5 times, has my offer been accepted. The CM usually thanks me, saying it has been taken care of.
> 
> When my bags are delivered, after tagging them with the yellow tags, to my room, what would you have me do? Disney has told me to go to a park, I don't need to be there to get my bags. So, I head off, returning hours later. Should I now stop at Bell Services/Luggage Assistance and offer a tip to whoever is there? Sorry, not going to happen. But.....if I have arrived with my bags in and, and my room isn't ready, I have to leave my bags with Bell Services. When my room is ready, I have to call down and ask to have my bags brought to my room. Bell Services always asks if I'll be there because they can not deliver bags to an empty room. Their words, not mine.
> 
> So, long story short? Disney has told me, as recently as last fall, that bags that were tagged as I rode the DME bus, will go to my room and no tip is needed. But if my bags arrive in my hand, and have to be brought to my room by Bell Services, I have to be there, in the room....which will necessitate a tip. I top $1-2 per bag, and $5 for OL delivery. More if its very speedy. If a CM feels they aren't being tipped appropriately, they need to speak to their boss about restructuring the system. Or, they need to look at the service they provide....the guest may not feel the service provided warranted a tip.



If they can't leave bags in an empty room, then why do they have pass keys?  

My nephew had a rotten night on Monday.  He made a whopping $8 in tips with 200 pieces of luggage delivered.  Most people were in their room due to the thunder and rain.  He was blamed for the tarmac delays at the airport, the rain, and the fact that there were no holiday decorations in the room.  He was even blamed for someone's pizza arriving cold--as if he had anything to do with that.  He can only go so fast, and when luggage is delayed coming in from the airport, there's nothing he can do.  It's unfortunate that some guests are angry at the world and take it out on him.


----------



## betterbutter

bumbershoot said:


> I can't help but wonder if it IS included in compensation, but perhaps not every employee reads their contract?



He is paid an hourly wage slightly above minimum.  That's it.  



> So now it starts to get interesting.  First off, I'll take the job on the truck, please.



He can't do that due to his school hours.



> But then I wonder if the Values are, basically, doing it wrong?  It would make sense that they are different, since they are Luggage, not Bell, Services.  But I wonder if someone somewhere decided on the Disney side to just do it altogether, and no one thought to mention that that's not how it was supposed to be done?



At the Values it's all done by the same people.



> But then one wonders HOW everything all ends up together?  It can takes hours for the airport bags to get there.  OL is delivered rather early in the morning to the resorts, or at least we always get our email from OL pretty earlier telling us it has been delivered.  Bags left by a guest could be left at all sorts of times during that checkin day.  How do they gather them all up?  How do they know they have it all?



Everything is tagged and scanned.  It's all in the system that ties in with Disney's System.  When Owner's Lockers are dropped off they are entered into the system.  Same with Garden Grocer, flowers, FedEx deliveries.  The dispatcher assigns a room to a luggage person who knows how many pieces they have broken down by all the possible variables, for example five suitcases, one Owners Locker, seven bags of groceries with two in the fridge, and an item in the cage which needs to be signed out by a manager.



> Our Pop experience makes sense with the OL, though, now.
> 
> But I actually didn't much like it.  What if the room had been full of mildew like our first room at SSR was?  What if there was some reason I needed to change?  What if I had requested something different when at the front desk?  What would happen to the OL in my room?  Or did some luggage services person rush over in a cart and deliver it while DS and I struggled with everything?  (that one hurts my heart since I was getting super-sick at the time and all I knew was that it was all exhausting me FAR more than I normally would have)



When there is a room change, luggage assistance is notified and dispatched.




> How is he getting this estimation?



He works there.



> HOW did they get all the airline-delivered bags together with everything else?  How did they know they had everything?  How did they know the people WANTED their stuff right then?  What happens if they go to do one of those combined delivers and there are groceries; do they put them away for the guests if the guests aren't there?  The guests are likely expecting the airline bags to just be there magically; but they are also likely expecting groceries to be delivered upon request.



They put refrigerated items into the fridge.  See above for other answers.


----------



## betterbutter

goofy4tink said:


> bumber is correct!! Here's my issue with her experiences. Disney resort CMs tell us nothing can be delivered to your room until you have have checked in, and received your room number. Now....you can check in at 9am, yet not get a room number until 2pm! So, that's 5 hrs that they aren't supposed to go into that room. We are told, again, that the room you are assigned at 9am, may very well not be the room you end up in at 2pm! Something could happen to change that. So...if bags or OLs are delivered before you 'officially' get your room, there could be a huge issue. Someone else could end up in that room. There could be a housekeeping issue and you are given a different room.
> 
> So, if you enter your room to find an OL in there, right after you have checked in, I'm going to assume that it was put there before you checked in. And that's wrong. Yes, the OLs are delivered before noon....pretty much anyway. And luggage service at the values is notoriously slow. I have had the absolute worst luggage service at Pop....checked in at 10am, room was ready, but no bags until close to 5pm!!! And yes, we were in the room due to my idiot dd's not packing what she needed in her carry on. Pop luggage people do not deliver 'on demand'...they deliver when there are enough bags to make it worthwhile.....at least that's my take on it. You can call down to have someone come help you with your bags upon checkout and it can take up to an hour for them to get there! Not good.
> 
> So, we know what Disney is telling its' guests...not going to argue that anymore. It was true when DME first started, it's still true.



They deliver on demand when they are able.  If they have a lot of deliveries they go into a queue and are delivered as fast as they can get to them.  They do try to work with specific requests as much as possible.


----------



## DizDragonfly

betterbutter said:


> My nephew had a rotten night on Monday.  He made a whopping $8 in tips with 200 pieces of luggage delivered.  Most people were in their room due to the thunder and rain.  He was blamed for the tarmac delays at the airport, the rain, and the fact that there were no holiday decorations in the room.  He was even blamed for someone's pizza arriving cold--as if he had anything to do with that.  He can only go so fast, and when luggage is delayed coming in from the airport, there's nothing he can do.  It's unfortunate that some guests are angry at the world and take it out on him.



Clearly your nephew dislikes his job ... or at least _you_ do.  Perhaps you should help him look for a position that would suit him better and cause you less heartburn on his behalf?


----------



## goofy4tink

Alrighty then. Why can't they deliver to empty rooms if they have pass keys? Are you deliberately misunderstanding? They don't deliver 'non-DME' bags to empty tokens simply because they are hoping for a tip.....plain and simple. 
As far as they knows the number of bags to be delivered? Seriously? Bell Services/Luggage Assistance have no possible way to know, exactly, how many bags the guest left home with. The guest is never asked how many bags were checked. Yes, they grab, and scan, each tagged bag, multiple times. But....if a bag is misdirected by the airline, DME/RAC workers won't know that...so aren't looking for the correct number if bags. 

Here's the thing....a tip is not a guaranteed thing. By definition it means 'to insure promptness'. A guest is never obligated to tip. Many people don't tip, based on principal, others don't due to cultural differences. Some, heaven forbid, don't tip because they felt the service was lacking. I can only be held responsible for myself. I tip. I tip more for good service. 

I have stayed at Pop about 8 times, All Star Music 3 times and AoA twice. I've spent a fair amount of time at the values. Luggage service there is not terrific. It is certainly not remotely close to Bell Services at the deluxe resorts or the DVC resorts. The moderates have pretty decent service......it's always been good for my stays. It would seem that the values don't have the same expectations. I will say that if I have to wait 5-6 hrs for my bags to get to my room, which was ready when I checked in, I am going to be less apt to be generous in my tipping. 

Let me relate an experience. I moved from BCVs to POR. I handed my bags to Bell Services at 7:45am. I checked in at POR around noon. Room was not ready until 3:00ish. No problem. I stopped to see if my bags were there....nope, not yet. Again, no biggie. I got into my room and relaxed for a bit. Around 4:30 I called to see about my bags. Not there. I was told to check in 30 mins or so. I did....no bags at 5. They called BCVs to see. Oh, they had been to busy to move bags that day. However.....nothing out of the ordinary was going on over there. POR luggage people told me they would get the bags. Evidently they called a second time.. ...nope not yet. Finally the bags got to me around 6. The CM called to say he was bringing them to me. When he got to my room, I tried to tip him. He refused! He said he was not taking a tip for such bad service!  He ended up getting something better though.....I stopped at the front desk and gave him a glowing report.


----------



## betterbutter

DizDragonfly said:


> Clearly your nephew dislikes his job ... or at least _you_ do.  Perhaps you should help him look for a position that would suit him better and cause you less heartburn on his behalf?



Not at all.  He enjoys it, enjoys the guests.  He just wishes that people would realize that he is paid just above minimum wage and works hard for the guests, and it would be nice if they offered him a tip for his hard work--particularly when he is delivering large loads that aren't even DME bags--and not blame him on things like the weather.  

Yesterday a family checked in.  He helped them get their bags from their car, took them to their room (he actually walked them to their room) answered questions, pointed out some of the resort amenities, unloaded everything, and they said thanks as they shut the door without even offering him a dollar.  They were not foreign, they were just cheap.  Fortunately another family gave him $10 for three suitcases and two cases of water which helped ease the pain.  My nephew and the father share a favorite sports team.


----------



## betterbutter

goofy4tink said:


> Alrighty then. Why can't they deliver to empty rooms if they have pass keys? Are you deliberately misunderstanding? They don't deliver 'non-DME' bags to empty tokens simply because they are hoping for a tip.....plain and simple.



They can deliver to empty rooms.  I never stated differently.  That was another poster insisting that bags can't be delivered to empty rooms.  



> As far as they knows the number of bags to be delivered? Seriously? Bell Services/Luggage Assistance have no possible way to know, exactly, how many bags the guest left home with. The guest is never asked how many bags were checked. Yes, they grab, and scan, each tagged bag, multiple times. But....if a bag is misdirected by the airline, DME/RAC workers won't know that...so aren't looking for the correct number if bags.



Any bag that comes off the plane is scanned in.  Any bag/box that is delivered to the resort is scanned in.

If the airline loses a bag, that is not a luggage assistance problem/fault, although they will bend over backwards to try to help the guest.



> Here's the thing....a tip is not a guaranteed thing. By definition it means 'to insure promptness'. A guest is never obligated to tip. Many people don't tip, based on principal, others don't due to cultural differences. Some, heaven forbid, don't tip because they felt the service was lacking. I can only be held responsible for myself. I tip. I tip more for good service.
> 
> I have stayed at Pop about 8 times, All Star Music 3 times and AoA twice. I've spent a fair amount of time at the values. Luggage service there is not terrific. It is certainly not remotely close to Bell Services at the deluxe resorts or the DVC resorts. The moderates have pretty decent service......it's always been good for my stays. It would seem that the values don't have the same expectations. I will say that if I have to wait 5-6 hrs for my bags to get to my room, which was ready when I checked in, I am going to be less apt to be generous in my tipping.



Sometimes bags are delayed on the tarmac due to weather.  Perhaps you don't realize that if there is lightning within 10 miles, tarmac operations stop at MCO.  I am amazed that you would would compare personalized bell services at a deluxe with luggage assistance.  Both groups work as hard as each other--if anything luggage assistance works harder as there are fewer of them.



> Let me relate an experience. I moved from BCVs to POR. I handed my bags to Bell Services at 7:45am. I checked in at POR around noon. Room was not ready until 3:00ish. No problem. I stopped to see if my bags were there....nope, not yet. Again, no biggie. I got into my room and relaxed for a bit. Around 4:30 I called to see about my bags. Not there. I was told to check in 30 mins or so. I did....no bags at 5. They called BCVs to see. Oh, they had been to busy to move bags that day. However.....nothing out of the ordinary was going on over there. POR luggage people told me they would get the bags. Evidently they called a second time.. ...nope not yet. Finally the bags got to me around 6. The CM called to say he was bringing them to me. When he got to my room, I tried to tip him. He refused! He said he was not taking a tip for such bad service!  He ended up getting something better though.....I stopped at the front desk and gave him a glowing report.



In my opinion the bellman should have taken the tip.  It wasn't his fault or anything under his control.


----------



## maxiesmom

betterbutter said:


> Not at all.  He enjoys it, enjoys the guests.  He just wishes that people would realize that he is paid just above minimum wage and works hard for the guests, and it would be nice if they offered him a tip for his hard work--particularly when he is delivering large loads that aren't even DME bags--and not blame him on things like the weather.
> 
> Yesterday a family checked in.  He helped them get their bags from their car, took them to their room (he actually walked them to their room) answered questions, pointed out some of the resort amenities, unloaded everything, and they said thanks as they shut the door without even offering him a dollar.  They were not foreign, they were just cheap.  Fortunately another family gave him $10 for three suitcases and two cases of water which helped ease the pain.  My nephew and the father share a favorite sports team.



I have to agree with the previous poster.  It sounds like your son is getting upset not getting a tip.  And tips should not be expected in a position that Disney states is not tipped by the guest.   If he thinks he has a rotten night because he is not getting tipped, maybe he could transfer to another department?  Otherwise at some point he needs to accept that he is not going to be making huge tips and be ok with it.  Otherwise he is just making himself miserable.

I want to add that in the above I would think a tip was due.  However, a person shouldn't time themselves up in knots over not getting them.  Not healthy.


----------



## kaytieeldr

betterbutter said:


> They can deliver to empty rooms.  I never stated differently.  That was another poster insisting that bags can't be delivered to empty rooms.
> 
> DME luggage - and apparently other items for those guests - can be delivered to rooms without those guests being in the rooms. Other guests must be in the room for their belongings to be delivered. If Luggage Assistance is doing it differently, that's not the guests' responsibility.
> 
> Any bag that comes off the plane is scanned in.  Any bag/box that is delivered to the resort is scanned in.
> 
> Okay.
> 
> If the airline loses a bag, that is not a luggage assistance problem/fault, although they will bend over backwards to try to help the guest.
> 
> Been that way since DME started. That's in everything you can research abiut DME. Surprising that the only thing purported to have changed in nine years is Disney tipping the Cast Members for DME deliveries.
> 
> Sometimes bags are delayed on the tarmac due to weather.  Perhaps you don't realize that if there is lightning within 10 miles, tarmac operations stop at MCO.  I am amazed that you would would compare personalized bell services at a deluxe with luggage assistance.  Both groups work as hard as each other--if anything luggage assistance works harder as there are fewer of them.
> 
> Well, first, most of us *are* aware of tarmac safety delays. You're talking as if nobody posting here has ever traveled before . Frankly, it seems you have some difficulty understanding what poster are saying. How is "I've spent a fair amount of time at the values. Luggage service there is not terrific. It is certainly not remotely close to Bell Services at the deluxe resorts or the DVC resorts. " comparing Luggage Assistance to BellbServices (except negatively, which appears to be the goal?
> 
> In my opinion the bellman should have taken the tip.  It wasn't his fault or anything under his control.



That's your opinion. The opinion of the person *providing the service and declining the gratuity * clearly differs.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

betterbutter said:


> Yesterday a family checked in.  He helped them get their bags from their car, took them to their room (he actually walked them to their room) answered questions, pointed out some of the resort amenities, unloaded everything, and they said thanks as they shut the door without even offering him a dollar.  They were not foreign, they were just cheap.


betterbutter: Please recognize that we're talking about two different things here.

I think everyone who has participated in this part of this DME thread would agree that it's appropriate to tip for the type of personal assistance that you wrote about here. If guests avail themselves to traditional service from a bellman and get good service, but those guests don't tip, then shame on them.

However, DME luggage delivery is something completely different. Numerous people on this thread agree that Disney says DME luggage delivery is complimentary and guests don't have to be in their rooms. Most guests never see the bellman who quickly goes down the hall dropping off bags to multiple rooms. If your nephew does not feel properly compensated for DME bag delivery, then he needs to take that matter up with his employer.


----------



## betterbutter

maxiesmom said:


> I have to agree with the previous poster.  It sounds like your son is getting upset not getting a tip.  And tips should not be expected in a position that Disney states is not tipped by the guest.   If he thinks he has a rotten night because he is not getting tipped, maybe he could transfer to another department?  Otherwise at some point he needs to accept that he is not going to be making huge tips and be ok with it.  Otherwise he is just making himself miserable.
> 
> I want to add that in the above I would think a tip was due.  However, a person shouldn't time themselves up in knots over not getting them.  Not healthy.



Correction, it's my nephew, not my son.  Not getting tipped means no gas in the tank and tuition for college.  He lives with us as his father passed away when he was an infant and his mother passed on two years ago.  He is working his way through college.  We can't afford to pay for it for him, and unfortunately his mother's illness cost every dime of her savings and he was 18, just graduated high school, and homeless if we hadn't taken him in.


----------



## betterbutter

Horace Horsecollar said:


> betterbutter: Please recognize that we're talking about two different things here.
> 
> I think everyone who has participated in this part of this DME thread would agree that it's appropriate to tip for the type of personal assistance that you wrote about here. If guests avail themselves to traditional service from a bellman and get good service, but those guests don't tip, then shame on them.
> 
> However, DME luggage delivery is something completely different. Numerous people on this thread agree that Disney says DME luggage delivery is complimentary and guests don't have to be in their rooms. Most guests never see the bellman who quickly goes down the hall dropping off bags to multiple rooms. If your nephew does not feel properly compensated for DME bag delivery, then he needs to take that matter up with his employer.



Many have stated that was the policy, however no one has been able to point to anything that states that Disney says people shouldn't tip for DME luggage other than try to make inferences.  Please show me something that states that Disney provides a tip or other compensation to baggage services for delivering DME luggage as many have stated.


----------



## maxiesmom

betterbutter said:


> Correction, it's my nephew, not my son.  Not getting tipped means no gas in the tank and tuition for college.  He lives with us as his father passed away when he was an infant and his mother passed on two years ago.  He is working his way through college.  We can't afford to pay for it for him, and unfortunately his mother's illness cost every dime of her savings and he was 18, just graduated high school, and homeless if we hadn't taken him in.



Anyone who has worked at a tipped position knows that sometimes you get them, sometimes you don't.  If he can't put gas in his car, or pay for college, then he does need to find another job.  I know that can be easier said than done, but getting worked up and upset over something you can't control isn't healthy.


----------



## sam_gordon

betterbutter said:


> Many have stated that was the policy, however no one has been able to point to anything that states that Disney says people shouldn't tip for DME luggage other than try to make inferences.  Please show me something that states that Disney provides a tip or other compensation to baggage services for delivering DME luggage as many have stated.


Alright, please tell me what you (or your nephew) thinks should happen here...

My family flies to Orlando, and uses DME for transportation and luggage delivery.  Our flight arrives at 1:30p.  We collect our carryons and go to DME.  We get dropped off at our resort at 2:45p.  We're checked in and allowed in our our room.  We leave our carryons in the room and go to a park.

We stay late and get back to the room at Midnight.  Our DME bags have been delivered.  

Now, WHO do we tip?  Are we supposed to go to luggage/Bell Services and give money to whoever is there?  The next morning are we supposed to go to luggage/Bell Services and give money to whoever is there?  Do we leave it in an envelope addressed to "whoever delivered bags to room #1234"?

BTW, Kaytiee's email specifically says tips from guests are not necessary or expected.


----------



## sam_gordon

goofy4tink said:


> Bell Services/Luggage Assistance have no possible way to know, exactly, how many bags the guest left home with. The guest is never asked how many bags were checked. Yes, they grab, and scan, each tagged bag, multiple times. But....if a bag is misdirected by the airline, DME/RAC workers won't know that...so aren't looking for the correct number if bags.


Changing topics.  If the above is true, then what happened to "if an airline misdirects a bag, DME will start the claim process"?  Has that changed?  If they don't know how many bags were checked, how do they know to start a claim?


----------



## Alesia

betterbutter said:


> Many have stated that was the policy, however no one has been able to point to anything that states that Disney says people shouldn't tip for DME luggage other than try to make inferences.  Please show me something that states that Disney provides a tip or other compensation to baggage services for delivering DME luggage as many have stated.



Did you miss this?


> Dear [kaytie],
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort.
> 
> Disney values all our guests. Our cast members are there to assist you with anything you may need. Tips are not expected or required.
> 
> If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> [Representative] eCommerce Sales and Service Team
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit.
> 
> Original Message Follows: ------------------------
> 
> In the initial stages of planning a trip budget and expect to utilize the amazing Disney's Magical Express. Can you please let me know if I need to be in my room to tip Bell Services when they deliver my yellow-tagged luggage? Or is it true what I've heard, that Disney tips these wonderful Cast Members on our behalf?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your response.
> 
> Reservation number: [kaytie]


----------



## Alesia

betterbutter said:


> Correction, it's my nephew, not my son.  Not getting tipped means no gas in the tank and tuition for college.  He lives with us as his father passed away when he was an infant and his mother passed on two years ago.  He is working his way through college.  We can't afford to pay for it for him, and unfortunately his mother's illness cost every dime of her savings and he was 18, just graduated high school, and homeless if we hadn't taken him in.



I'm a server. I make $3.19 an hour, plus tips. Yes, I occasionally get a table that doesn't tip, or thinks that a religious tract counts as a tip. And, yes, that can be irritating. It's just part of the job. You can't control what other people do with their money.

If it ever gets to the point that I can't pay my bills, I won't expect the customers to change their ways, I'll just find a different job.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

betterbutter said:


> Many have stated that was the policy, however no one has been able to point to anything that states that Disney says people shouldn't tip for DME luggage other than try to make inferences.  Please show me something that states that Disney provides a tip or other compensation to baggage services for delivering DME luggage as many have stated.



As I wrote in posts #371 and #376 of this thread, Disney's official Magical Express FAQ (for meeting attendees) had this as far back as 2005, when DME was first launched:
Q: Are Bell Service gratuities included for luggage delivery to my Resort room?

A: Yes, but for the inbound service only. Gratuities are not included if you elect to use Bell Services for luggage assistance when departing.​It's been 9 years. Disney continues to tell guests that there is no need to wait in their rooms for luggage delivery. The luggage delivery is part of the DME service.

Whenever I travel, I consider it my responsibility to understand who gets tips and who doesn't. It varies by country, and it also depends on how the person performing the service is compensated.

I always tip if I choose to use traditional bell service assistance with my bags, whether at WDW or elsewhere in the United States -- unless I clearly understand that tipping is not expected and that I won't even see the person providing the service. Whether betterbutter's nephew likes it or not, that's how it is with DME.

Along the same lines, if I eat at a table-service restaurant in the United Sates (and many other countries), I tip the server. However, if I go to a dinner event (such as a wine pairing dinner) where the price clearly states "gratuity included," I do not tip.

I'm sure most of ride operators at Disney parks earn only a little more than minimum wage, but I don't tip the Jungle Cruise skipper or the friendly CM who tells me where to sit on Test Track.


----------



## LSchrow

DD & I are taking DME to the VGF for a one night stay, then off to the BWV for another 10 nights (we're getting a rental car once at the BWV, as well as having our OL delivered).
We don't need the luggage that first night (using carryons). 

so, is there any way to have our luggage delivered to the BWVs instead of the VGF? (avoid having to waiting for our luggage to transfer)

I doubt it, but figured would ask.......


----------



## anonymousegirl

LSchrow said:


> DD & I are taking DME to the VGF for a one night stay, then off to the BWV for another 10 nights (we're getting a rental car once at the BWV, as well as having our OL delivered).
> We don't need the luggage that first night (using carryons).
> 
> so, is there any way to have our luggage delivered to the BWVs instead of the VGF? (avoid having to waiting for our luggage to transfer)
> 
> I doubt it, but figured would ask.......



Doubtful, but call DME to make sure. If they insist on delivering to your first hotel, you can have bell services transfer the bags for free--but leave a lot of time for that-it will take more than a couple of hours.


----------



## goofy4tink

LSchrow said:


> DD & I are taking DME to the VGF for a one night stay, then off to the BWV for another 10 nights (we're getting a rental car once at the BWV, as well as having our OL delivered).
> We don't need the luggage that first night (using carryons).
> 
> so, is there any way to have our luggage delivered to the BWVs instead of the VGF? (avoid having to waiting for our luggage to transfer)
> 
> I doubt it, but figured would ask.......



Nope. Your DME ride/luggage transfer is tied to the resort reservation at the resort you are at that first day/night. 
If it were me? I would take a cab over to BWVs first thing in the morning and get checked in. leave the bags with Bell Services and go off for the day.


----------



## seashoreCM

sam_gordon said:


> Alright, please tell me what you (or your nephew) thinks should happen here...
> 
> (snip)
> 
> Now, WHOM do we tip?  Are we supposed to go to luggage/Bell Services and give money to whomever is there? No. The next morning are we supposed to go to luggage/Bell Services and give money to whomever is there? No.  Do we leave it in an envelope addressed to "whoever delivered bags to room #1234"? You may, but the mousekeeper, if he gets there first, might pocket it.



Standard operating procedure for Magical Express delivered bags is for them to be delivered to rooms not necessarily with the guest present and with no additional action required of the guest.

SOP for split stay bags (resort to resort transfer) is for the guest to telephone the front desk from the room and wait for the bags to be brought up, although once in awhile these bags may be delivered to the unattended room for such reasons as too much congestion at Bell Services.

Tips can be appreciated by bellhops bearing bags before you at all times without such tips being expected or required.

If a "tipped" employee does not receive wages plus tips at least equal to the minimum wage then the employer is responsible for making up the difference within that pay period.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

When we've had a split stay and no rental car, I call bell services at the first resort to arrange the bag transfer to the second resort.

After the bellman loads up our bags and is ready to leave from our room, I tip that bellman.

After we check in at the second resort and are in our room (late afternoon), I call bell services to have our bags delivered. I tip that bellman when he has completed that service.

Dealing with different bell services teams at different Disney resorts, there is no expectation of tip sharing between those two bellmen.

Resort-to-resort baggage transfers are not part of DME.


----------



## coluk003

I didnt see this asked in the 21 or so pages i read. SO i know about the possibility if you use the DME and not take the DME they could lose your luggage.  What if you have them scan your band  go to the line to stand in to go to your resort then leave and go get your car.  I know this shady as anything, but it occurred to me if your really worried about DME not helping you if they lose the luggage, and still want to use a town car, couldn't you just do that?


Again as stated somewhere people do not ride DME but use the luggage service with no problems, but was just curious


----------



## Disneyfanatic108

coluk003 said:


> What if you have them scan your band go to the line to stand in to go to your resort then leave and go get your car.


This has been previously discussed.  They used to ask how many bags you had but have seemed to stopped doing that.  We used it as a transfer a year ago and had no problems.  You are probably just wasting time having your band scanned.


----------



## chart719

Sorry- I didn't see this question already in my quick scan. 

Can my husband and kids ride the dme so they can check in, etc. (The luggage can go with dme also.) while I go get the rent a car (it's an offsite place and might take a minute.) 

Do people do that? Is there some reason it won't work that I'm not thinking of?


----------



## goofy4tink

chart719 said:


> Sorry- I didn't see this question already in my quick scan.
> 
> Can my husband and kids ride the dme so they can check in, etc. (The luggage can go with dme also.) while I go get the rent a car (it's an offsite place and might take a minute.)
> 
> Do people do that? Is there some reason it won't work that I'm not thinking of?



Yes.


----------



## woodynjessiesmomma

Nevermind I see the response in the post above.  Thanks though.

~~~~~~

I attempted a search but could not find the answer and I scanned a few pages, but I admit not all 21 pages.

Question 1) We have DME reserved with our stay and I have already received the Mickey Mail with the yellow tags.  We just had to change our flight inbound to MCO and will now arrive 4 hours earlier.  Departing flight and hotel are still the same.  I completed a new form for DME, are the old yellow tags no longer good?

Question 2) We are a party of 6 all staying in a family suite at AoA and taking the same flights.  One member of our party is renting a car from MCO, but the rest of us still want to take DME.  Can that one member still check bags with the yellow tag and participate in DME with everything except the ride?  My interpretation of the information on page 1 is yes she can do this, but I am nervous about it causing problems checking in on the departing flight.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## kaytieeldr

1. The old yellow tags are fine.
2. Yes, she can.


----------



## Jenna319

I am going in November with my husband, our 1 year old, my 74 year old mother and my 7 year old niece. My husband always needs a rental car. However, I love the idea of not having to transport our luggage when we arrive.  I'm thinking I will let my husband go get the rental car and set up the car seat in the car, while the rest of us will take the bus. 1 year olds just sit on laps on the bus correct? Even though my husband wouldn't be riding, am I safe to assume his luggage would arrive along with the rest of ours? A little nervous to try this but I'm willing to ride the bus to make it easier with transporting everything with a 1 year old, 7 year old, and a senior citizen!


----------



## Alesia

Jenna319 said:


> I am going in November with my husband, our 1 year old, my 74 year old mother and my 7 year old niece. My husband always needs a rental car. However, I love the idea of not having to transport our luggage when we arrive.  I'm thinking I will let my husband go get the rental car and set up the car seat in the car, while the rest of us will take the bus. 1 year olds just sit on laps on the bus correct? Even though my husband wouldn't be riding, am I safe to assume his luggage would arrive along with the rest of ours? A little nervous to try this but I'm willing to ride the bus to make it easier with transporting everything with a 1 year old, 7 year old, and a senior citizen!


That's completely fine.


----------



## tmcmommy

Haven't sifted through the pages of comments but thought I'd relay my experience from 2 weeks ago...

We had a 5:10am flight to MCO.  Got to airport at 3:50am to be in line for TSA opening at 4am.  Skycap wasn't open outside so we had to wait in line at SW counter to check in one bag (which was pretty much empty...regretting that decision now).  Got to TSA line around 4:10am figuring we were fine on time.  Long story short my 18yr old has no license and his passport is expired.  He had his high school and college ID's with him but that obviously wasn't sufficient for TSA so they had to do the expanded background check.  Instead of assisting him first, they went to a girl who arrived 10min after we had already been waiting for a TSA supervisor and we missed the flight.  

SW agreed to rebook us (as standby) on the next flight out but there weren't seats available.  Long story short, SW couldn't find a way to get us out on a *guaranteed* flight that day so we were forced to fly JetBlue but remember, I had checked a bag already.  Wound up getting to MCO earlier than original flight was scheduled to arrive.  SW told me they didn't know where my bag was but they'd have to open a claim.

When we got to resort we called SW and started the claim process then went on about our day in the park.  When we got back to our room that evening, my bag had magically appeared.  YAY for DME and bell services!!


----------



## momtwoboys

so to clarify after reading all these posts... I am confident that I can put the yellow tags on our luggage, hire a towncar, head to the disney resort, then upon return send our luggaage off at RAC then hop back into the towncar back to MCO? We are thinking of ditching the DME bus for our next trip.


----------



## goofy4tink

momtwoboys said:


> so to clarify after reading all these posts... I am confident that I can put the yellow tags on our luggage, hire a towncar, head to the disney resort, then upon return send our luggaage off at RAC then hop back into the towncar back to MCO? We are thinking of ditching the DME bus for our next trip.


I highly doubt anyone here is going to tell you that yes, you can be confident about doing that. Have people done this with no issues? Yes, many have. BUT......Disney will tell you that you can not book just luggage delivery, that it is a perk of using the DME bus. If something goes wrong, say the airline misdirects your luggage and you don't realize it until hours later, you 'could' have an issue.

Now, having said all this...we have no idea how bags are tracked. They used to ask you how many bags you checked and plugged that into the system. I haven't been asked this question in a very long time..unless there was an issue such as a resort change that hadn't made it into their system.  I believe that as soon as luggage handlers, at MCO, see a yellow tagged bag, they put it aside. Then all the tagged bags are gathered and sent to the appropriate resort. I'm not even sure they actually scan them.....yes, my luggage tag said POP, but if you brought up my reservation number (as listed on the tag) it said POR. We had bags delivered to Pop!! Took forever to get to us.


----------



## momtwoboys

thanks!


----------



## kaytieeldr

momtwoboys said:


> so to clarify after reading all these posts... I am confident that I can put the yellow tags on our luggage, hire a towncar, head to the disney resort, then upon return send our luggaage off at RAC then hop back into the towncar back to MCO? We are thinking of ditching the DME bus for our next trip.


You can be confident about the return trip. RAC = curbside check-in, with the curb being +-30 miles from the gate.


----------



## jne7043

I've read through many pages on this post but haven't seen this question yet. I am arriving at MCO at 8:30am and staying at SSR. My friend is arriving at MCO at 9:15am and staying at an All-Star. She has no need to go to her resort. She doesn't expect the room to be ready and will check-in online. Instead we will be heading to a park. I will be going to SSR as I need to store our electronics from our flight. Can she ride ME to SSR or will they only allow her to ride to *her *resort? If she is able to ride to SSR we would be able to all meet up there (we have another part of our party driving in) and then head to the park.


----------



## Alesia

jne7043 said:


> I've read through many pages on this post but haven't seen this question yet. I am arriving at MCO at 8:30am and staying at SSR. My friend is arriving at MCO at 9:15am and staying at an All-Star. She has no need to go to her resort. She doesn't expect the room to be ready and will check-in online. Instead we will be heading to a park. I will be going to SSR as I need to store our electronics from our flight. Can she ride ME to SSR or will they only allow her to ride to *her *resort? If she is able to ride to SSR we would be able to all meet up there (we have another part of our party driving in) and then head to the park.


She will have to take the bus to her resort.


----------



## jne7043

Alesia said:


> She will have to take the bus to her resort.



Thanks! I was afraid of that. I guess we will just meet at the park instead.


----------



## pandres1

I have a question regarding DME.   We have once again promised the kids that we will go to LEGOLAND.   But it is almost guaranteed we will be staying onsite at Disney (have flight but waiting for discounts to get room).  We have an early flight which arrives at 10AM.  My wife has the idea of renting a car from the airport and going to LEGOLAND on the day we arrive.  This would give us a better rate than the Disney Car Care Center and get the day at LEGOLAND out of the way on a day we would just be hanging out at the resort.  We would return the rental in the evening and ride DME to our resort.   Does Disney allow this?   Can we just let our luggage be delivered to the airport in the morning even though we are riding the DME in the evening?


----------



## goofy4tink

pandres1 said:


> I have a question regarding DME.   We have once again promised the kids that we will go to LEGOLAND.   But it is almost guaranteed we will be staying onsite at Disney (have flight but waiting for discounts to get room).  We have an early flight which arrives at 10AM.  My wife has the idea of renting a car from the airport and going to LEGOLAND on the day we arrive.  This would give us a better rate than the Disney Car Care Center and get the day at LEGOLAND out of the way on a day we would just be hanging out at the resort.  We would return the rental in the evening and ride DME to our resort.   Does Disney allow this?   Can we just let our luggage be delivered to the airport in the morning even though we are riding the DME in the evening?


My best answer would be 'probably'. It should be okay. The only issue is if the airline misdirects a bag, and no one lets them know until many hours later. BUT.....it used to be that when you checked in at the DME podium, they asked how many bags you checked. They no longer ask that. So, I'm not sure how they would know to start looking for a bag until a guest got to their room, and found a bag to be missing. And that could be many,  many hours after they landed. So, while it should be fine, there are always things that can go wrong.


----------



## pandres1

Goofy4tink, thanks for the information.  I let my wife know that we could hedge our bets and handle our own luggage with the rental car. I could drop everything/body off at the resort after Legoland.


----------



## monty

There has been a lot of previous discussion on tipping whoever is handling your luggage on this thread that has me confused. Advice would be much appreciated!

We will arrive at BLT by a town car service mid morning.(we will not be coming from MCO) 
We will check in and get our magic bands at reception because we are coming from Australia. Most likely our room will not be ready so we will leave our bags at bell services. 
When we return from the parks we will ring for our bags to be brought up to our room.
We also plan to have some essentials from Garden Grocer delivered.
When we leave we will check in our bags for DME in the morning. We will leave our _carry on _bags with bell services (correct?)  
We will have some park time before we return to BLT and collect our carry on bags from bell services. 
Not sure at this stage if we will get a town car or Disney bus to MCO.

Okay. In this maze of luggage handling who do we tip and when?


----------



## Alesia

monty said:


> There has been a lot of previous discussion on tipping whoever is handling your luggage on this thread that has me confused. Advice would be much appreciated!
> 
> We will arrive at BLT by a town car service mid morning.(we will not be coming from MCO)
> We will check in and get our magic bands at reception because we are coming from Australia. Most likely our room will not be ready so we will leave our bags at bell services.
> When we return from the parks we will ring for our bags to be brought up to our room.
> We also plan to have some essentials from Garden Grocer delivered.
> When we leave we will check in our bags for DME in the morning. We will leave our _carry on _bags with bell services (correct?)
> We will have some park time before we return to BLT and collect our carry on bags from bell services.
> Not sure at this stage if we will get a town car or Disney bus to MCO.
> 
> Okay. In this maze of luggage handling who do we tip and when?


You tip anyone who touches your bags when they are given to you. $1 to $2 per bag is standard.


----------



## goofy4tink

monty said:


> There has been a lot of previous discussion on tipping whoever is handling your luggage on this thread that has me confused. Advice would be much appreciated!
> 
> We will arrive at BLT by a town car service mid morning.(we will not be coming from MCO)
> We will check in and get our magic bands at reception because we are coming from Australia. Most likely our room will not be ready so we will leave our bags at bell services.
> When we return from the parks we will ring for our bags to be brought up to our room.
> We also plan to have some essentials from Garden Grocer delivered.
> When we leave we will check in our bags for DME in the morning. We will leave our _carry on _bags with bell services (correct?)
> We will have some park time before we return to BLT and collect our carry on bags from bell services.
> Not sure at this stage if we will get a town car or Disney bus to MCO.
> 
> Okay. In this maze of luggage handling who do we tip and when?


You will tip your Towncar driver....usually about 15-20% of the fare. If the fare is $100, expected tip would be about $17. 
For your bags....I usually leave $1 a bag when I drop my bags at Bell Services. When they are brought to my room, it's usually $2 per bag. Groceries tend to be brought up with bags....so same deal, $2 per bag. 
Stored carry on bags get $1 a bag at drop off and $1 a bag when I pick them up (less because there's no room delivery). 
If you take DME back, no tip is expected. You can tip if you feel it's warranted. If you use a car service, again a 15-18% tip on the fare going back to MCO.


----------



## monty

goofy4tink said:


> You will tip your Towncar driver....usually about 15-20% of the fare. If the fare is $100, expected tip would be about $17.
> For your bags....I usually leave $1 a bag when I drop my bags at Bell Services. When they are brought to my room, it's usually $2 per bag. Groceries tend to be brought up with bags....so same deal, $2 per bag.
> Stored carry on bags get $1 a bag at drop off and $1 a bag when I pick them up (less because there's no room delivery).
> If you take DME back, no tip is expected. You can tip if you feel it's warranted. If you use a car service, again a 15-18% tip on the fare going back to MCO.




Thank you goofy4tink that is most helpful.


----------



## nicey2u2

So can you go to the magical express area and have them check you in by scanning your band and then leave the line and hop in a taxi? They would never know you weren't on the bus right? haha Does anyone know how much it is for a taxi and if you can just hail one?


----------



## goofy4tink

nicey2u2 said:


> So can you go to the magical express area and have them check you in by scanning your band and then leave the line and hop in a taxi? They would never know you weren't on the bus right? haha Does anyone know how much it is for a taxi and if you can just hail one?


I just don't see why you would do that? Huge waste of time. DME CMs are no longer asking  how many bags you have, so there won't be any 'tracking' of missing bags...at least not until you get to the resort and realize that you don't have all your bags.

You get scanned again as you head to the actual bus. Does that have any bearing on luggage delivery? I have no idea.  A cab will run you about $50+, I believe.  If it were me? I wouldn't tag my bags and get them at baggage claim and book a car service. If I'm going to be paying for a ride to WDW, I'm not willing to wait 3+ hrs for my bags to arrive in my room!!!  For me, the 'deal' with taking DME is the 'free' ride, not the luggage transfer.

If you want to tag your checked bags, and then pay for a ride to WDW, go for it. It's up to each person to decide what's best for them. Disney doesn't want you doing that but they don't do anything to stop it.


----------



## Alesia

You can look 


nicey2u2 said:


> So can you go to the magical express area and have them check you in by scanning your band and then leave the line and hop in a taxi? They would never know you weren't on the bus right? haha Does anyone know how much it is for a taxi and if you can just hail one?


All that is just a huge waste of time. By the time you're done, taking a cab is only going to save you a few minutes. If I was going to go through all that, I would just ride the bus.

You can look up cab fare at taxifarefinder.com . It's probably going to run somewhere between $60 and $75 plus tip.


----------



## Badamon

Due to airfare, we're flying in late the night before our FW reservation starts. I'm thinking of staying that first night  at CB. Because of our arrival time and we're traveling Southwest we are responsible to claim our own bags (correct?). If we take DME to CB, will our tagged bags continue to FW and wait for our arrival the next day at check in time of 1pm? Also, what is the easiest/best way to get from CB to FW to check in? Thanks for the help and I hope this is rambling is clear.


----------



## maxiesmom

Badamon said:


> Due to airfare, we're flying in late the night before our FW reservation starts. I'm thinking of staying that first night  at CB. Because of our arrival time and we're traveling Southwest we are responsible to claim our own bags (correct?). If we take DME to CB, will our tagged bags continue to FW and wait for our arrival the next day at check in time of 1pm? Also, what is the easiest/best way to get from CB to FW to check in? Thanks for the help and I hope this is rambling is clear.




If you arrive after 10 pm DME will not touch your checked bags. Don't put the yellow tags on them, you will need to pick them up yourselves and take them to the bus.  

As for moving your bags the next day, Disney will move them to the next resort for you.  However, you will not see them again until around 4 pm, so anything you need for your day you need to take out and have with you.  Once you are at your second resort call down and they will bring your bags up to you.  It is customary to tip anyone who handles your bags for you, including the Magical Express bus driver at the CMs at the resorts.


----------



## Badamon

maxiesmom said:


> If you arrive after 10 pm DME will not touch your checked bags. Don't put the yellow tags on them, you will need to pick them up yourselves and take them to the bus.
> 
> As for moving your bags the next day, Disney will move them to the next resort for you.  However, you will not see them again until around 4 pm, so anything you need for your day you need to take out and have with you.  Once you are at your second resort call down and they will bring your bags up to you.  It is customary to tip anyone who handles your bags for you, including the Magical Express bus driver at the CMs at the resorts.




Perfect, thank you Maxiesmom. Who exactly moves the bags, do we call the front desk of CB (first resort) and ask them to pick them up and take them to second resort (FW)? Then I guess we can take any transportation to FW for check in there. What route would you suggest? Oh, and thanks for the reminder about tipping. We tned to be good tippers, people work hard! Thanks again, never have done the two resort stay/transfer thing!


----------



## goofy4tink

Badamon said:


> Perfect, thank you Maxiesmom. Who exactly moves the bags, do we call the front desk of CB (first resort) and ask them to pick them up and take them to second resort (FW)? Then I guess we can take any transportation to FW for check in there. What route would you suggest? Oh, and thanks for the reminder about tipping. We tned to be good tippers, people work hard! Thanks again, never have done the two resort stay/transfer thing!


Yes, you can call them when you are ready to have the bags taken. I  usually just take the bags to Luggage Assistance with me, when leaving for the morning. Just be aware that it won't be a quick service. You won't have access to your bags until late afternoon/early evening. Yes, they 'tell' you that bags are moved in early afternoon, but I have yet to get my bags prior to 5pm. And that's after having Disney move my bags about 10 times.
I'm now going to start taking a cab to my next resort, with my bags. Even if my room  isn't ready, my bags will be at the right resort, and accessible if I need something in them.


----------



## Badamon

goofy4tink said:


> Yes, you can call them when you are ready to have the bags taken. I  usually just take the bags to Luggage Assistance with me, when leaving for the morning. Just be aware that it won't be a quick service. You won't have access to your bags until late afternoon/early evening. Yes, they 'tell' you that bags are moved in early afternoon, but I have yet to get my bags prior to 5pm. And that's after having Disney move my bags about 10 times.
> I'm now going to start taking a cab to my next resort, with my bags. Even if my room  isn't ready, my bags will be at the right resort, and accessible if I need something in them.




Thank you!! We'll plan on a taxi as well I think. After a bit more researching it looks a taxi is the easiest way to get from one resort to the other, then, we'll have our bags when we need them.


----------



## cheerful chickadee

Hope someone can give insight on my situation...

We're a family of 3, DH will be renting a car and driving to MCO while DD and I will be taking ME (DD would rather take the Disney bus). We scatter our clothes and things among 3 suitcases. Should I call and see if I can get another ME tag with just my name on it since DH will not be riding the bus or can I use his luggage tag?  If I use his luggage tag but his band is not scanned as riding ME, will that 3rd piece of luggage not make it?  The reservation is in my name so the tags all say "miss cheerful chickadee" on top and then underneath they say "husband of cheerful chickadee" or "DD of cheerful chickadee". If that makes any sense.....


----------



## bumbershoot

cheerful chickadee said:


> Hope someone can give insight on my situation...
> 
> We're a family of 3, DH will be renting a car and driving to MCO while DD and I will be taking ME (DD would rather take the Disney bus). We scatter our clothes and things among 3 suitcases. Should I call and see if I can get another ME tag with just my name on it since DH will not be riding the bus or can I use his luggage tag?  If I use his luggage tag but his band is not scanned as riding ME, will that 3rd piece of luggage not make it?  The reservation is in my name so the tags all say "miss cheerful chickadee" on top and then underneath they say "husband of cheerful chickadee" or "DD of cheerful chickadee". If that makes any sense.....



Just use the tags. It's fine.


----------



## seashoreCM

(copied from another forum)

Bags with yellow Magical Express tags are summarily removed to the resorts unsynchronized with guest movements whether or not any of the latter were captured via Magic Band scans.

If you have a gate checked carryon or other piece with no yellow tag, and did not retrieve it from the carousel, you need to stop at the DME welcoming desk and let the CMs know, at which time someone might ask how many bags you have altogether.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Did this at AKL Jambo House and worked like a charm! Dropped my bag, checked in for my flight, they printed my boarding pass and I went to explore the Monorail Resorts before catching my uber to the airport that afternoon. Loved it!!


----------



## goofy4tink

gottalovepluto said:


> Did this at AKL Jambo House and worked like a charm! Dropped my bag, checked in for my flight, they printed my boarding pass and I went to explore the Monorail Resorts before catching my uber to the airport that afternoon. Loved it!!


RAC and DME aren't tied together....so anyone can use RAC to check their bags, at their resort, and get their boarding pass issued, then get to MCO in any manner they choose.
The above poster is looking to see if her dh's checked bag will get to the resort if he isn't on the bus. To this I answer...yes, use his yellow dme tag on a checked bag. It won't be an issue.


----------



## Donna3271

goofy4tink said:


> RAC and DME aren't tied together....so anyone can use RAC to check their bags, at their resort, and get their boarding pass issued, then get to MCO in any manner they choose.
> The above poster is looking to see if her dh's checked bag will get to the resort if he isn't on the bus. To this I answer...yes, use his yellow dme tag on a checked bag. It won't be an issue.



goofy4tink,
I am not trying to get away with anything, or just get a jump at the parks. We are flying in for the Marathon, and the window to get to the expo to pick up our bibs is tight. I booked a car service to ESPN Sports Complex right from MCO, then plan on taking the bus back to the Contemporary. We have 3 children, and dread them dragging their luggage (and ours as well) through the sport complex while we are on limited time to pick up numbers and shirts (in two different locations!).

Will our luggage be delivered if NO ONE in our party gets on the DME at the airport? We booked DME, but now realize we don't have time and need to go right to Expo.

TIA!!!


----------



## maxiesmom

Donna3271 said:


> goofy4tink,
> I am not trying to get away with anything, or just get a jump at the parks. We are flying in for the Marathon, and the window to get to the expo to pick up our bibs is tight. I booked a car service to ESPN Sports Complex right from MCO, then plan on taking the bus back to the Contemporary. We have 3 children, and dread them dragging their luggage (and ours as well) through the sport complex while we are on limited time to pick up numbers and shirts (in two different locations!).
> 
> Will our luggage be delivered if NO ONE in our party gets on the DME at the airport? We booked DME, but now realize we don't have time and need to go right to Expo.
> 
> TIA!!!




It should be fine.  The problem only arises if the airline misplaces your bags.  They could be missing a while before you know it, and that makes it harder to track them down.


----------



## Donna3271

maxiesmom said:


> It should be fine.  The problem only arises if the airline misplaces your bags.  They could be missing a while before you know it, and that makes it harder to track them down.


Thanks for the response!!!


----------



## AmyDek

I've tried to read around and think I know the answer but there's so much info on this thread I can't quite keep up! Lot's of scenarios are just slightly different than ours! So hoping someone can help:

We are a family of four, a 2 year old and 1 year old. We are thinking about renting a car while we're in WDW this year since the buses with double strollers and two little ones seems like it will be stressful. I'd like to rent a standard size car but in order to fit both carseats, all of our luggage and a double stroller I'd have to rent an SUV to make sure we'll fit on the way to and from the airport. So, like many, contemplating using ME just for our luggage to save some money on the car size. It seems like the issue with possibly losing your luggage comes from not checking in at the ME counter. So my question is this- what if I go and check in at the counter but then don't get on the bus, leave from the check in counter to pick up our rental car?

Thanks!


----------



## siskaren

What you could do is just have your husband go pick up the car while you and the kids take DME.


----------



## stitchlovestink

AmyDek said:


> I've tried to read around and think I know the answer but there's so much info on this thread I can't quite keep up! Lot's of scenarios are just slightly different than ours! So hoping someone can help:
> 
> We are a family of four, a 2 year old and 1 year old. We are thinking about renting a car while we're in WDW this year since the buses with double strollers and two little ones seems like it will be stressful. I'd like to rent a standard size car but in order to fit both carseats, all of our luggage and a double stroller I'd have to rent an SUV to make sure we'll fit on the way to and from the airport. So, like many, contemplating using ME just for our luggage to save some money on the car size. It seems like the issue with possibly losing your luggage comes from not checking in at the ME counter. So my question is this- what if I go and check in at the counter but then don't get on the bus, leave from the check in counter to pick up our rental car?
> 
> Thanks!


They will know that you didn't actually board a ME bus because they scan your MB (or your paper boarding pass equivalent) as you actually board (well just before you board) the bus.  So you would need to go all the way to that point and then walk away...  but just checking in at the counter isn't going to make a difference.


----------



## goofy4tink

Donna3271 said:


> goofy4tink,
> I am not trying to get away with anything, or just get a jump at the parks. We are flying in for the Marathon, and the window to get to the expo to pick up our bibs is tight. I booked a car service to ESPN Sports Complex right from MCO, then plan on taking the bus back to the Contemporary. We have 3 children, and dread them dragging their luggage (and ours as well) through the sport complex while we are on limited time to pick up numbers and shirts (in two different locations!).
> 
> Will our luggage be delivered if NO ONE in our party gets on the DME at the airport? We booked DME, but now realize we don't have time and need to go right to Expo.
> 
> TIA!!!


Yes, your luggage will be delivered...should be fine. As someone already mentioned...the issue would be if the airline misdirected your bags and you didn't find out about it for a long time.
May I suggest something else? You can sign a form that enables one person to pick up another person's race packet. That way, one adult could go directly to the resort with the kids, while the other goes to ESPN to get the packets. I've done that for others. Much easier than dragging the kids to the Expo. Just a thought.



AmyDek said:


> I've tried to read around and think I know the answer but there's so much info on this thread I can't quite keep up! Lot's of scenarios are just slightly different than ours! So hoping someone can help:
> 
> We are a family of four, a 2 year old and 1 year old. We are thinking about renting a car while we're in WDW this year since the buses with double strollers and two little ones seems like it will be stressful. I'd like to rent a standard size car but in order to fit both carseats, all of our luggage and a double stroller I'd have to rent an SUV to make sure we'll fit on the way to and from the airport. So, like many, contemplating using ME just for our luggage to save some money on the car size. It seems like the issue with possibly losing your luggage comes from not checking in at the ME counter. So my question is this- what if I go and check in at the counter but then don't get on the bus, leave from the check in counter to pick up our rental car?
> 
> Thanks!


You're certainly not the first to have this situation!!! You can use DME to do this. Or, you can rent a smaller car and let one parent ride the DME with the kids while the other rents the car. Or, rent a car once you get to WDW....let DME take care of your stuff and you ride the bus and rent once you get there.
But...if you want to let DME take your bags while you get your car and drive to WDW, that's fine.  Disney doesn't want you to do it, but they do nothing to prevent or stop the practice.


----------



## AmyDek

goofy4tink said:


> Yes, your luggage will be delivered...should be fine. As someone already mentioned...the issue would be if the airline misdirected your bags and you didn't find out about it for a long time.
> May I suggest something else? You can sign a form that enables one person to pick up another person's race packet. That way, one adult could go directly to the resort with the kids, while the other goes to ESPN to get the packets. I've done that for others. Much easier than dragging the kids to the Expo. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> You're certainly not the first to have this situation!!! You can use DME to do this. Or, you can rent a smaller car and let one parent ride the DME with the kids while the other rents the car. Or, rent a car once you get to WDW....let DME take care of your stuff and you ride the bus and rent once you get there.
> But...if you want to let DME take your bags while you get your car and drive to WDW, that's fine.  Disney doesn't want you to do it, but they do nothing to prevent or stop the practice.




Thanks! I didn't know I could rent a car in WDW! This would actually be much easier than at the airport I would assume! Is there a thread where I can read more about how to do this? Do they bring the car to our resort etc? THank you so much! You've been very helpful!


----------



## goofy4tink

AmyDek said:


> Thanks! I didn't know I could rent a car in WDW! This would actually be much easier than at the airport I would assume! Is there a thread where I can read more about how to do this? Do they bring the car to our resort etc? THank you so much! You've been very helpful!


If you rent within WDW, you'll have to use Alamo/National. They have two offices....one at the Dolphin (next to Epcot), and at the Car Care Center, down close to the Polynesian. You have to go to the Dolphin. But, you can request a ride to the CCC....they will send a shuttle for you, then you get there and pick up your car. 
There are other companies that have offices in the Disney Springs resorts. The Doubletree, for instance, had Budget. Some of those companies will send a shuttle to get you and bring you to their office. 
No companies will deliver your car to you...at least not to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Kae

goofy4tink said:


> If you rent within WDW, you'll have to use Alamo/National. They have two offices....one at the Dolphin (next to Epcot), and at the Car Care Center, down close to the Polynesian. You have to go to the Dolphin. But, you can request a ride to the CCC....they will send a shuttle for you, then you get there and pick up your car.
> There are other companies that have offices in the Disney Springs resorts. The Doubletree, for instance, had Budget. Some of those companies will send a shuttle to get you and bring you to their office.
> No companies will deliver your car to you...at least not to the best of my knowledge.



also at BV Palace, which is a great location really close to Disney Springs. We have found better rates at that location


----------



## goofy4tink

There is a stickied thread about rental car locations at WDW that might help.


----------



## Donna3271

goofy4tink said:


> Yes, your luggage will be delivered...should be fine. As someone already mentioned...the issue would be if the airline misdirected your bags and you didn't find out about it for a long time.
> May I suggest something else? You can sign a form that enables one person to pick up another person's race packet. That way, one adult could go directly to the resort with the kids, while the other goes to ESPN to get the packets. I've done that for others. Much easier than dragging the kids to the Expo. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> You're certainly not the first to have this situation!!! You can use DME to do this. Or, you can rent a smaller car and let one parent ride the DME with the kids while the other rents the car. Or, rent a car once you get to WDW....let DME take care of your stuff and you ride the bus and rent once you get there.
> But...if you want to let DME take your bags while you get your car and drive to WDW, that's fine.  Disney doesn't want you to do it, but they do nothing to prevent or stop the practice.



Thanks for the great info! unfortunately, Disney changed its policy a couple of years ago. All adults must pick up their packets in person. We used to pick them up for each other.... no longer allowed.


----------



## goofy4tink

Donna3271 said:


> Thanks for the great info! unfortunately, Disney changed its policy a couple of years ago. All adults must pick up their packets in person. We used to pick them up for each other.... no longer allowed.


Must be new policy...I picked up two people's packets last year....one for the 5k, the other for the half. They did have to sign a paper giving me permission.


----------



## AmyDek

goofy4tink said:


> If you rent within WDW, you'll have to use Alamo/National. They have two offices....one at the Dolphin (next to Epcot), and at the Car Care Center, down close to the Polynesian. You have to go to the Dolphin. But, you can request a ride to the CCC....they will send a shuttle for you, then you get there and pick up your car.
> There are other companies that have offices in the Disney Springs resorts. The Doubletree, for instance, had Budget. Some of those companies will send a shuttle to get you and bring you to their office.
> No companies will deliver your car to you...at least not to the best of my knowledge.




Thanks! We just booked the Boardwalk so that will be perfect!


----------



## Donna3271

goofy4tink said:


> Must be new policy...I picked up two people's packets last year....one for the 5k, the other for the half. They did have to sign a paper giving me permission.


Gooftink,
I am getting totally OT, but they were really strict last year. They stopped that. Anyone over18 has to be there in person. You got lucky! We run Marathon weekend every year, and because of this policy, my kids miss an extra day of school...

anyway, Thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## gdrj

AmyDek said:


> Thanks! I didn't know I could rent a car in WDW! This would actually be much easier than at the airport I would assume! Is there a thread where I can read more about how to do this? Do they bring the car to our resort etc? THank you so much! You've been very helpful!



Just one thing to know.  You can not use car seats on DME bus.


----------



## goofy4tink

Donna3271 said:


> Gooftink,
> I am getting totally OT, but they were really strict last year. They stopped that. Anyone over18 has to be there in person. You got lucky! We run Marathon weekend every year, and because of this policy, my kids miss an extra day of school...
> 
> anyway, Thank you so much for your help!!!


When I say 'last year', I mean '14!!  They allowed my friends to print out permission forms, sign them and give them to me. I had to show an ID in order to get the packets for them. It's too bad they had to stop this practice.... a lot of runners arrive late in the day, making it really hard to get there in time.


----------



## Donna3271

goofy4tink said:


> When I say 'last year', I mean '14!!  They allowed my friends to print out permission forms, sign them and give them to me. I had to show an ID in order to get the packets for them. It's too bad they had to stop this practice.... a lot of runners arrive late in the day, making it really hard to get there in time.


Goofy,
Yes! That was the last year it was allowed!!!! This is such a major inconvenience now! Kids have to miss more school and people have to miss more work! Those were the days!!! THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## coolbluewater

Just did this yesterday - checked bag with DME tags and took car service to hotel. We could have done without the 1am phone call saying our bag was here, but it did arrive safe and sound to the poly.


----------



## MrBean

Did an experiment with this last trip.

We had a one night stay at Universal, but only wanted to take our carry-on luggage (had a small rental) and have our big bags meet us at the Disney resort the next day.  MCO did not like this and we ended up getting a call from Southwest that they couldn't deliver our bags to the resort a day early.  They offered to either let us come back to the airport and pick up the luggage or they would hold it at the airport until the next day and then have it delivered to the Disney resort.  We choose the latter and it worked out fine, but I wouldn't chance it in the future.  Just a word of warning (someone's got to try it, right!).


----------



## goofy4tink

I'm not surprised they couldn't deliver it that day. But, having it sit there, at MCO until the next day? That wouldn't make me happy. I would have just taken my bags with me, to US/IoA.


----------



## seashoreCM

Extra effort is needed to hold back bags at the airport until check in day compared with letting them go to the resort immediately.

There must have been problems with early arriving bags taking up too much space at the resorts and/or causing confusion.

Still, fewer problems from other kinds of glitches will happen if bags are not held back at the airport without a specific reason for each.


----------



## goofy4tink

seashoreCM said:


> Extra effort is needed to hold back bags at the airport until check in day compared with letting them go to the resort immediately.
> 
> There must have been problems with early arriving bags taking up too much space at the resorts and/or causing confusion.
> 
> Still, fewer problems from other kinds of glitches will happen if bags are not held back at the airport without a specific reason for each.


But there was a specific reason...the guests didn't have an existing reservation. They weren't due to check in until the next day. So, what other result could have been expected? If you do not have an existing reservation, you can't have your bags sent on DME to your resort.


----------



## td1129

I think I know the answer based on the OP, but I just want to ask about my specific case:

I arrive at MCO at 10:30 am, but check-in at CSR is not until 3 pm. Therefore, I would like to go straight from the airport to Universal, and send my checked bags to CSR on DME. Universal closes at 6 pm on this particular night, so I will probably not be arriving at CSR for the first time until 7 pm, and I will be checking in at that time. What will my experience be at that point? My checked bags should be waiting for me at the DME check-in, correct?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## maxiesmom

td1129 said:


> I think I know the answer based on the OP, but I just want to ask about my specific case:
> 
> I arrive at MCO at 10:30 am, but check-in at CSR is not until 3 pm. Therefore, I would like to go straight from the airport to Universal, and send my checked bags to CSR on DME. Universal closes at 6 pm on this particular night, so I will probably not be arriving at CSR for the first time until 7 pm, and I will be checking in at that time. What will my experience be at that point? My checked bags should be waiting for me at the DME check-in, correct?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



There is no DME bag check in.  Disney will put your bags in your room for you.  You can check in any time after 6 am, that is when their computers roll over to the new day.


----------



## td1129

maxiesmom said:


> There is no DME bag check in.  Disney will put your bags in your room for you.  You can check in any time after 6 am, that is when their computers roll over to the new day.



Thank you. How do I check in to CSR without being there? Online? Over the phone?


----------



## maxiesmom

Do on line check in.  That should take care of everything for you.


----------



## td1129

maxiesmom said:


> Do on line check in.  That should take care of everything for you.



Great. Can I do this via the My Disney Experience app?


----------



## maxiesmom

Yes.


----------



## td1129

maxiesmom said:


> Yes.



Cool. Thanks again!


----------



## msjprincess

siskaren said:


> What you could do is just have your husband go pick up the car while you and the kids take DME.


That's what we've done every trip since DME started. And we usually get to the resort within 5 minutes of each other.


----------



## florep1

This may sound off topic but from reading this thread, it sounds like when you get to MCO after 10, you're on your own with your luggage. You have to collect it and take it to the bus with you. Last May, my two young adults got to MCO after 11. They rode DME. I never asked if they picked up their checked luggage but I remember it being delivered to our GV at OKW the next day. Was that an exception to the rule?


----------



## Alesia

florep1 said:


> This may sound off topic but from reading this thread, it sounds like when you get to MCO after 10, you're on your own with your luggage. You have to collect it and take it to the bus with you. Last May, my two young adults got to MCO after 11. They rode DME. I never asked if they picked up their checked luggage but I remember it being delivered to our GV at OKW the next day. Was that an exception to the rule?


Their luggage went around on the carousel until someone took it to the unclaimed baggage office and it was retrieved by the DME people the next morning. They were very, very lucky that the bags weren't stolen while it was circling the carousel or lost in the unclaimed baggage office.


----------



## goofy4tink

florep1 said:


> This may sound off topic but from reading this thread, it sounds like when you get to MCO after 10, you're on your own with your luggage. You have to collect it and take it to the bus with you. Last May, my two young adults got to MCO after 11. They rode DME. I never asked if they picked up their checked luggage but I remember it being delivered to our GV at OKW the next day. Was that an exception to the rule?


This is how DME works if you arrive at MCO after 10pm, with checked bags that have been tagged with your yellow DME tags..
You arrive and go to DME, are directed to your resort bus and off you go.
Your bags, on the other hand, go directly to baggage claim. The DME workers stop working at 10:00, so there is no one there to pull those tagged bags out and put them aside for DME collection and delivery to the resorts. These after 10pm tagged bags will now be put with all the other checked bags, and out to the public baggage claim carousel, where they will go 'round and 'round, for all to see (and hopefully they won't be stolen). After quite awhile, an airport worker will go to baggage claim and get all the unclaimed bags, and then take them to the unclaimed bags area. The next morning, some time after 5am, a DME worker will go to the unclaimed bag areas, for each airline, and get any DME tagged bags, and take them to the DME baggage area, for resort delivery.
So, as you can see....sure your bags will 'probably' get to you the next day, but it's nothing I would do!! Too many things could go wrong.

So, long story short? Your young adults didn't experience an 'exception to the rule'. DME and subsequent luggage delivery worked just the way we would expect if arriving after 10pm!


----------



## florep1

That makes sense. I was actually alone when it was delivered. Everyone else went to the pool. I didn't hear a knock on the door. All I heard was a loud thud. I guess that was the luggage falling on it's side. It scared me. It sounded like someone fell from the second floor.


----------



## AliceIn

msjprincess said:


> That's what we've done every trip since DME started. And we usually get to the resort within 5 minutes of each other.



We usually did this too.  Last year, though, there was a HUGE line at DME, and we all took the rental to the resort.  Everything was fine, and luggage showed up without a problem.  Our room wasn't ready right away, so it was about 6 hours after we arrived that luggage showed up.


----------



## PSUGuy

Advice Please??!!

We land at 9 am, already have a Dollar rental and we're doing a Publix stop and we'll have one carry on with essentials. Question, if we drop the groceries etc and head to WS for Food&Wine is it likely our luggage will be in our room by 5 pm? If not, what's a reasonable expectation for arrival time?

Thanks,
Bill From PA


----------



## siskaren

I'd be more surprised if it wasn't there by 5 then if it was.


----------



## LMO429

We plan on renting a car.  If we were to tag our luggage to be delivered to the Grand. Would it pay to just stop by the magical express counter to check in as an added precaution or will the tag luggage be automaticcally taken to the grand floridan


----------



## VFG

LMO429 said:


> We plan on renting a car.  If we were to tag our luggage to be delivered to the Grand. Would it pay to just stop by the magical express counter to check in as an added precaution or will the tag luggage be automaticcally taken to the grand floridan



It will be taken and delivered to your room. I just got back a week ago. No need to check in.


----------



## LMO429

VFG said:


> It will be taken and delivered to your room. I just got back a week ago. No need to check in.


so you just called and booked magical express and gave them your flights correct. and once you put the tags on they take the luggage to your resort.  not trying to take advantage of anything but we will be traveling with a one year old and any way we can make our lives easier I am all about especially for the prices we are paying to stay at a disney resort


----------



## maxiesmom

LMO429 said:


> so you just called and booked magical express and gave them your flights correct. and once you put the tags on they take the luggage to your resort.  not trying to take advantage of anything but we will be traveling with a one year old and any way we can make our lives easier I am all about especially for the prices we are paying to stay at a disney resort



It should work that way.  The problem would arise if something happens to your checked bags between the airline and DME.  They would be able to note that you didn't take the bus as you are supposed to, though I don't know if they would do anything about it.  It just would make thing potentially awkward.


----------



## LMO429

maxiesmom said:


> It should work that way.  The problem would arise if something happens to your checked bags between the airline and DME.  They would be able to note that you didn't take the bus as you are supposed to, though I don't know if they would do anything about it.  It just would make thing potentially awkward.


thank you for the info.


----------



## maxiesmom

Oh, and you need to make sure your flight time isn't during the time period when DME doesn't handle checked bags.  I think it is 10 pm to 6 am, but I'm not sure about the 6 am part.


----------



## LMO429

maxiesmom said:


> Oh, and you need to make sure your flight time isn't during the time period when DME doesn't handle checked bags.  I think it is 10 pm to 6 am, but I'm not sure about the 6 am part.


my flight lands at 8:30am so I think we will be ok


----------



## VFG

LMO429 said:


> so you just called and booked magical express and gave them your flights correct. and once you put the tags on they take the luggage to your resort.  not trying to take advantage of anything but we will be traveling with a one year old and any way we can make our lives easier I am all about especially for the prices we are paying to stay at a disney resort



I booked ME and gave them my flight info. Then I decided I wanted to take a town car instead and my luggage was delivered. I have done this countless times and have never had a problem.


----------



## stitchlovestink

VFG said:


> I booked ME and gave them my flight info. Then I decided I wanted to take a town car instead and my luggage was delivered. I have done this countless times and have never had a problem.


You may have done it successfully countless times but that does not mean it will always work smoothly in the future and that others will have the same exact easy/smooth experience as you....
Just sayin....


----------



## BabiesDaddy

For every poster who says that not riding the bus might cause issues, I've experienced and read posts that riding the bus may cause issues as well. It's a roll of the dice, it will work for both 99% of the time, either way you choose. I've ridden the bus, and my suitcase didn't show up til late into the evening, we arrived at 2:30pm. My wife and kid's luggage was in the room, just not mine. Oh, and by the way, when my luggage was lost, i was staying at CR, they could have cared less that my luggage was "lost". They did nothing other than tell me to "call my airline" and "good luck".


----------



## goofy4tink

BabiesDaddy said:


> For every poster who says that not riding the bus might cause issues, I've experienced and read posts that riding the bus may cause issues as well. It's a roll of the dice, it will work for both 99% of the time, either way you choose. I've ridden the bus, and my suitcase didn't show up til late into the evening, we arrived at 2:30pm. My wife and kid's luggage was in the room, just not mine. Oh, and by the way, when my luggage was lost, i was staying at CR, they could have cared less that my luggage was "lost". They did nothing other than tell me to "call my airline" and "good luck".


Once you leave the airport, you're going to find the airlines a bit difficult to work with! It 'used to be', that DME asked how many bags you had tagged. That way, if the correct number didn't come through, they went in search of it. And this is why we told people that if you don't ride the bus, they won't know how many bags to look for. However...they no longer seem to ask how many bags to look for, so all bets are off.
If you arrive at, say, 2pm, and get to your resort by 3:30, you can 'assume' your bags will be in your room by 7:30. That's what Disney tells us to expect...bags in the room 3-4 hrs after resort arrival. BUT...if you go off to a park for the evening, and return at, say, 11pm, and you find that only half of your bags are there? You've now got almost 9 hours since your bags left the airport....the airlines aren't going to be happy tracking them. 

I've had a bag not get to my room for almost 8 hrs after resort arrival. BUT....I changed resorts about 45 days prior to arrival....it should have been fine, but the bag went to the old resort and sat there. No one thought anything of it!!! It took 3 hrs to figure out what had happened to it!!! Waiting until 1:30am is not the way you want to start your vacation!!


----------



## AngiTN

maxiesmom said:


> It should work that way.  The problem would arise if something happens to your checked bags between the airline and DME.  They would be able to note that you didn't take the bus as you are supposed to, though I don't know if they would do anything about it.  It just would make thing potentially awkward.


Well, it's easy really. Just tell them an emergency came up while on the plane and you had to take other transportation because you had to make a stop on the way to Disney. Since you planned to take ME and your bags were already tagged with yellow tags there was no option to get your bags yourself.


----------



## AngiTN

goofy4tink said:


> Once you leave the airport, you're going to find the airlines a bit difficult to work with! It 'used to be', that DME asked how many bags you had tagged. That way, if the correct number didn't come through, they went in search of it. And this is why we told people that if you don't ride the bus, they won't know how many bags to look for. However...they no longer seem to ask how many bags to look for, so all bets are off.
> If you arrive at, say, 2pm, and get to your resort by 3:30, you can 'assume' your bags will be in your room by 7:30. That's what Disney tells us to expect...bags in the room 3-4 hrs after resort arrival.* BUT...if you go off to a park for the evening, and return at, say, 11pm, and you find that only half of your bags are there? You've now got almost 9 hours since your bags left the airport....the airlines aren't going to be happy tracking them. *
> 
> I've had a bag not get to my room for almost 8 hrs after resort arrival. BUT....I changed resorts about 45 days prior to arrival....it should have been fine, but the bag went to the old resort and sat there. No one thought anything of it!!! It took 3 hrs to figure out what had happened to it!!! Waiting until 1:30am is not the way you want to start your vacation!!


Couldn't that occur even if you rode the bus?


----------



## goofy4tink

AngiTN said:


> Couldn't that occur even if you rode the bus?


Yes. Here's my problem. DME CMs used to ask how many bags we checked. They made note of it and if all the bags didn't get to DME, they would start a search. Now? No one is asking how many bags were checked. So, if I checked 3 bags, and only 2 got to DME, how would anyone know to look for the third bag?

Disney still tells us that you are supposed to ride the bus in order to use the luggage delivery service. But, they do nothing to prevent guests from tagging bags, not riding the bus and taking an alternative mode of transportation to WDW. I'm always concerned that if something happens with a guests checked bag, but they didn't ride the bus, Disney will deny any responsibility. They could very well state that the guest did not ride the bus, and that luggage delivery is a perk of taking the bus. 
So, I continue to toe the Disney official line...ride the bus to get luggage delivered. It's up to each person to make the choice for themselves.


----------



## minijeanie

do your bags arrive any earlier to your resort if you do carry on rather than  check at airport
?


----------



## Alesia

minijeanie said:


> do your bags arrive any earlier to your resort if you do carry on rather than  check at airport
> ?


DME doesn't deliver carry ons, you bring them with you.


----------



## goofy4tink

minijeanie said:


> do your bags arrive any earlier to your resort if you do carry on rather than  check at airport
> ?


Sure, because you'll have the bags with you when you get to your resort. Checked bags take up to 3-4 hrs, after resort checkin, to get to your room. Bags you have with you stay with you.


----------



## alliecat523

Semi related question.  I have a work conference at the airport Hyatt Monday through Thursday.  I booked a night at WL Thursday night and will fly home on Friday night.  I know I can get DME on the return, but can I book it TO WL even though my flight is arriving on Monday but I don't need the ride until Thursday?


----------



## Alesia

alliecat523 said:


> Semi related question.  I have a work conference at the airport Hyatt Monday through Thursday.  I booked a night at WL Thursday night and will fly home on Friday night.  I know I can get DME on the return, but can I book it TO WL even though my flight is arriving on Monday but I don't need the ride until Thursday?


Yes.


----------



## toonaspie

I feel as though it makes the luggage service completely pointless if youre required to go straight to your hotel no matter what.  You might as well pick up your luggage in baggage claim and save yourself the concern since youre not really saving any time.


----------



## maxiesmom

toonaspie said:


> I feel as though it makes the luggage service completely pointless if youre required to go straight to your hotel no matter what.  You might as well pick up your luggage in baggage claim and save yourself the concern since youre not really saving any time.



You don't have to wait at the resort for your luggage.  You are free to go to the parks.


----------



## AngiTN

toonaspie said:


> I feel as though it makes the luggage service completely pointless if youre required to go straight to your hotel no matter what.  You might as well pick up your luggage in baggage claim and save yourself the concern since youre not really saving any time.


But you are saving time. You don't have to wait on luggage to come to the baggage claim area. You go straight to the bus and once at your resort, on with whatever it is you want to do for the day. I'd venture to guess that a vast majority of travelers take items on the plane that they wouldn't want to drag around the parks so you need to leave that stuff somewhere. Your resort is the more logical place, so a vast majority need to go there anyway.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

toonaspie said:


> I feel as though it makes the luggage service completely pointless if youre required to go straight to your hotel no matter what.  You might as well pick up your luggage in baggage claim and save yourself the concern since youre not really saving any time.





maxiesmom said:


> You don't have to wait at the resort for your luggage.  You are free to go to the parks.



Yes! Also, if you use Magical Express, you don't have to go to baggage claim at the airport. Baggage claim takes time -- sometimes considerable time. And you don't have to drag your checked bags around the airport or around the resort.

With Magical Express, you go from your gate to the Magical Express boarding area. The ride is free. You check in at your Disney hotel and get your room key cards. You can drop by your room if it's ready, but there no need to wait for your bags. You can go out and have fun. In the evening, when you return to your room, your bags will be in it.


----------



## stitchlovestink

toonaspie said:


> I feel as though it makes the luggage service completely pointless if youre required to go straight to your hotel no matter what.  You might as well pick up your luggage in baggage claim and save yourself the concern since youre not really saving any time.


Apparently you have never waited at baggage claim at MCO.  While others are waiting at baggage claim for their bags, we are already on DME on our way to our hotel. 
Plus if you grab your own bags, you need to tip your driver accordingly for stowing your bags under the bus.  Plus you then have to drag them to bell services (or luggage assistance depending on the level hotel you are staying at) and potentially wait in line there and also tipping yet again for someone else handling your bags if you want to head out to the parks.
Soooo Much Easier to let DME handle the luggage right at the airport!!!


----------



## goofy4tink

toonaspie said:


> I feel as though it makes the luggage service completely pointless if youre required to go straight to your hotel no matter what.  You might as well pick up your luggage in baggage claim and save yourself the concern since youre not really saving any time.


I'm not sure why you think this. What difference does luggage delivery have on where you do to? You are required to go to the resort you are staying at merely because it's easier to schedule buses that way. You can't stay at POR but take the bus to the CR in order to get off and go directly to the MK. You go to POR and then take the bus to MK...a difference of maybe 30 mins. Your tagged luggage goes directly to your room, you don't need to be there to have it delivered! So, tag the bags, let DME handle them, take the bus to your resort, drop off any carry on bags you may have with Bell Services, then go to a park...no need to go near your room, unless it's ready and you want to go there.
If you go to baggage claim to get your untagged bags, you'll be standing there, waiting for your bags for at least 15 mins, then you have to go to the DME area...can be an issue depending on which side of MCO you arrived on (arrive on Side A and you have to go down to level 2 to get your checked bags, then go back up to level 3 and cross over to Side B, then go down to level 1, ground transportation, to get the DME bus). It normally adds almost 25-30 mins to your overall time when you get your own bags.


----------



## bashuck

We have no desire to have a rental car while there but our last trip, arriving at MCO on Saturday Dec 10th, had us waiting at least an hour in this ridiculous line to just get on the ME bus, then the drive.  Our other 4 trips had no such problem.  I think this was our first time arriving on a Saturday, was that the problem?  Going back again in late May on a Friday and likely to try the ME again but as we are staying at Beach Club I'm contemplating renting a car thru National and returning to the Dolphin and walking to the hotel.  Does anyone know if certain days of the week are worse than others?  Early December isn't a peak Disney time.


----------



## bumbershoot

The 10th was horrible.  There was even a thread all about it because it was so unusual.  No one had a great reason for why it happened, but it's really not normal from what I've read and experienced in the past.


----------



## Ava

bashuck said:


> We have no desire to have a rental car while there but our last trip, arriving at MCO on Saturday Dec 10th, had us waiting at least an hour in this ridiculous line to just get on the ME bus, then the drive.  Our other 4 trips had no such problem.  I think this was our first time arriving on a Saturday, was that the problem?  Going back again in late May on a Friday and likely to try the ME again but as we are staying at Beach Club I'm contemplating renting a car thru National and returning to the Dolphin and walking to the hotel.  Does anyone know if certain days of the week are worse than others?  Early December isn't a peak Disney time.


It being a Saturday likely had something to do with it. We flew in on a Saturday in 2014 and I remember waiting in line for DME. I don't think it was an hour, but we did wait. In 2015 we flew in on a Thursday and there was virtually no line. I'm sure time of day affects it as well. (IIRC our 2015 flight landed later in the afternoon, whereas in 2014 we arrived around noon.) This year we're flying in on Sunday, so we'll see if that's better or worse than Saturday.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Have to say last time we went, my daughter was disappointed that the cartoon on the bus ride was replaced with quizzes 'commercials' about the parks.


----------



## AngiTN

ErinsMommy said:


> Have to say last time we went, my daughter was disappointed that the cartoon on the bus ride was replaced with quizzes 'commercials' about the parks.


It's not. There are both, though I guess you could hit the cycle where you only get the quizes if you have a very short ride. They have those newer Mickey cartoons, where he's drawn differently. I know they have a name and I'm blanking on it. We always see the one where his ears disappear.


----------



## ErinsMommy

AngiTN said:


> It's not. There are both, though I guess you could hit the cycle where you only get the quizes if you have a very short ride. They have those newer Mickey cartoons, where he's drawn differently. I know they have a name and I'm blanking on it. We always see the one where his ears disappear.



Good to know -- the bus ride was pretty long though, we were last stop on dropoff and first on pickup


----------



## HHMcG

Can someone please post the ME website to enter my flight information.  
The old link I have doesn't work and my searching has come up empty.  I'm obviously doing something wrong because it shouldn't be this hard.


----------



## siskaren

HHMcG said:


> Can someone please post the ME website to enter my flight information.
> The old link I have doesn't work and my searching has come up empty.  I'm obviously doing something wrong because it shouldn't be this hard.



http://www.disboards.com/threads/magical-express-website-down-cannot-be-found.3572591/


----------



## dancin Disney style

HHMcG said:


> Can someone please post the ME website to enter my flight information.
> The old link I have doesn't work and my searching has come up empty.  I'm obviously doing something wrong because it shouldn't be this hard.


Try using a different browser.  I almost exclusively use IE but the link for DME didn't work.  I tried Chrome and it worked perfectly.  There was a thread about it a few weeks ago.


----------



## Jenna319

We are renting DVC points and arrive next Saturday the 11th.  Would it be too late to add on Magical Express?  How quickly can you get the luggage tags?


----------



## AngiTN

Jenna319 said:


> We are renting DVC points and arrive next Saturday the 11th.  Would it be too late to add on Magical Express?  How quickly can you get the luggage tags?


Never too late.
Probably won't get the tags but no worries.
Just give the CM at check in for ME your claim checks. They'll get the bags


----------



## Disneylvr

Has anyone recently used DME for luggage service only?  Two of us plan to ride DME while the other rents a car and drives to the resort, however if my daughter with autism has a meltdown in the airport we might all choose to take the car to the resort.  Hopefully our luggage will still make it?!


----------



## goofy4tink

Disneylvr said:


> Has anyone recently used DME for luggage service only?  Two of us plan to ride DME while the other rents a car and drives to the resort, however if my daughter with autism has a meltdown in the airport we might all choose to take the car to the resort.  Hopefully our luggage will still make it?!


I wouldn't call it 'luggage service'...there truly is no such thing. And if you ask Disney if you can do this, they will, most likely, tell you no.  But, many people have done it with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## AngiTN

Disneylvr said:


> Has anyone recently used DME for luggage service only?  Two of us plan to ride DME while the other rents a car and drives to the resort, however if my daughter with autism has a meltdown in the airport we might all choose to take the car to the resort.  Hopefully our luggage will still make it?!


How recent? We did in August. No problem at all. The reason is the folks who grab your bags work for Bags Inc and the folks that run ME work for Mears and they don't cross check with each other. Bags Inc guys grab your bags (as long as they have the yellow tags) and stick them on their trucks and take them to the resorts. All that happens unrelated to who rides the bus. In some cases it could even happen before you ride the bus, if you want to say, grab something to eat first or wait for an additional party to arrive.


----------



## dznyacct

I am doing a girls trip in May. One of my friends is arriving a few days after the rest of us.  She is renting a car to have her entire stay.  She plans on returning the car to MCO just before our flight home.  Can the rest of us check our bags with RAC and travel back to the airport with her in her rental car?  Thanks !


----------



## siskaren

dznyacct said:


> I am doing a girls trip in May. One of my friends is arriving a few days after the rest of us.  She is renting a car to have her entire stay.  She plans on returning the car to MCO just before our flight home.  Can the rest of us check our bags with RAC and travel back to the airport with her in her rental car?  Thanks !



Using RAC isn't connected with using DME, if that's what you're asking. Just think of it as curbside check-in, except the curb is at your hotel.


----------



## dznyacct

So, there shouldn't be an issue with us not using ME to get back to the airport?  One more question.  My friend with the rental car will likely not be a registered guest at our resort.  Any chance that she will be able to use RAC?  Thanks


----------



## siskaren

dznyacct said:


> So, there shouldn't be an issue with us not using ME to get back to the airport?  One more question.  My friend with the rental car will likely not be a registered guest at our resort.  Any chance that she will be able to use RAC?  Thanks



She won't be able to use RAC if she's not registered at your hotel.


----------



## dznyacct

Thank you, that's what I thought .


----------



## PSUGuy

I'll have to inform RAC during our stay that we'll be checking bags with them on the return trip, correct?

Bill From PA


----------



## dancin Disney style

PSUGuy said:


> I'll have to inform RAC during our stay that we'll be checking bags with them on the return trip, correct?
> 
> Bill From PA


No. Just bring your bags to the counter  the morning you are checking them. You must be traveling with one of the supported airlines.


----------



## AngiTN

dancin Disney style said:


> No. Just bring your bags to the counter  the morning you are checking them. *You must be traveling with one of the supported airlines.*


And there is one more thing that has to happen. I'm not clear on what it is exactly but we got hit with it.
Last April me, DD, DGD and my mom were leaving. All 4 of us on 1 flight, all 4 of us checked in and all 4 of us had boarding passes. Me, DD and my Mom could check our bags. DGD (who was 8) couldn't. Nothing they could do would allow them to check her bags. There was something flagged that told them she had to check in at the airport. It was the first, and only time, that's happened to us, any of us. The folks at RAC told me that it happens every so often and is some sort of check system TSA puts on them. So I do think it's rare but worth mentioning at the same time.


----------



## dancin Disney style

AngiTN said:


> And there is one more thing that has to happen. I'm not clear on what it is exactly but we got hit with it.
> Last April me, DD, DGD and my mom were leaving. All 4 of us on 1 flight, all 4 of us checked in and all 4 of us had boarding passes. Me, DD and my Mom could check our bags. DGD (who was 8) couldn't. Nothing they could do would allow them to check her bags. There was something flagged that told them she had to check in at the airport. It was the first, and only time, that's happened to us, any of us. The folks at RAC told me that it happens every so often and is some sort of check system TSA puts on them. So I do think it's rare but worth mentioning at the same time.


People are randomly selected for further screening at the airport.  Has happened to me too. It's the same as when the TSA randomly pulls checked bags to open up. Had that experience many times too.


----------



## AngiTN

dancin Disney style said:


> People are randomly selected for further screening at the airport.  Has happened to me too. It's the same as when the TSA randomly pulls checked bags to open up. Had that experience many times too.


I realize that. Weird part was, she didn't get extra screening at the airport. She's 8. Not sure what extra screening she'd get anyway. Mostly just pointing it out that when it does happen you can't use RAC


----------



## dancin Disney style

AngiTN said:


> I realize that. Weird part was, she didn't get extra screening at the airport. She's 8. Not sure what extra screening she'd get anyway. Mostly just pointing it out that when it does happen you can't use RAC


People can be selected for additional screening of either their baggage or their person or both. Children are generally exempt from being personally checked but not a bag that is checked under their name.


----------



## icydog

For what it's worth we took a trip to Disney's Old Key West in the beginning of February.  Our luggage went on DME and we went in our rental car.  No problems either way!


----------



## KalamityJane

Thinking about doing this going to the Fort - how does that work with the tent sites? We will have a rental car as well but I will have 3 kids by myself and that means I will have to cart everything to the rental, etc. It would be a heck of a lot easier if I knew the bags were on DME.


----------



## DisneyWorldbuff

Just a note, if using the RAC make sure you're there early. We went to drip off our bags one time and we were one minute after the posted hours. Literally one minute. There was nothing they could do and we had to take our bags with us. It wasn't a big deal, but they can't make any exceptions I guess because of TSA rules. Now we do it right in the morning on our departure day so there are no issues.


----------



## goofy4tink

DisneyWorldbuff said:


> Just a note, if using the RAC make sure you're there early. We went to drip off our bags one time and we were one minute after the posted hours. Literally one minute. There was nothing they could do and we had to take our bags with us. It wasn't a big deal, but they can't make any exceptions I guess because of TSA rules. Now we do it right in the morning on our departure day so there are no issues.


Very true!!! I sat on the DME bus, at CBR, earlier this year, and watched a family stroll up to the RAC counter, with their six or seven bags...large family. Well, it seems they were supposed to be on our bus!!! They were told that they couldn't use RAC...too late, by about 20 mins!!!  Seems CBR was the last stop, so we were about 2 hrs 15 mins before flight time!!! Man, they were mad. But, all the literature states you need to be there, and walking away from the counter, no less than 3 hrs prior to flight departure. No exceptions!!!


----------



## toolmanjan

Staying at SSR in June.  Driving down flying home.  I'm not using DME to get to the airport.  I have a 7pm flight on Spirit.  Can I check my bag with the airline at the hotel in the morning?


----------



## siskaren

toolmanjan said:


> Staying at SSR in June.  Driving down flying home.  I'm not using DME to get to the airport.  I have a 7pm flight on Spirit.  Can I check my bag with the airline at the hotel in the morning?



According to the first post of this thread, Spirit isn't a participating airline, so no:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/dme-and-rac-faqs.944813/


----------



## Minniekins

icydog said:


> For what it's worth we took a trip to Disney's Old Key West in the beginning of February.  Our luggage went on DME and we went in our rental car.  No problems either way!



Okay, this is great! We are thinking of doing this on our August trip, staying at OKW. Just checking so we are clear on everything, and so DD26 can see it detailed, as she's not sure this would work or be a good idea, lol. We are flying SWA. So, we just yellow tag as usual and then instead of going to ME, we go wherever the Uber's(that's what we'll be taking if we don't do the ME), are picking up guests, correct? And our bags will show up, just as they would had we taken the ME, like they do their own thing in getting to the resort, as usual, and regardless of how we get to the resort? 
We're supposed to land around 12:15 p.m. on a Saturday, our Aug trip, and 12:30 pm Wednesday, on our Nov trip. Any idea how much time this saves in getting to the resort? Usually for us, most times except maybe last time, it's about 90 min from landing to resort arrival, though of course things could change on any trip from what we've usually experienced. Can we expect to save a decent amount of time if we decide to Uber instead? And, where can we head to get the Uber car? Is it near where we get the ME? 

So, how about the return home then. We take our bags to Rac before noon(thought it used to be 1 pm?). And, when ready to leave we can either take the ME from our resort at the time they notify us is our time to leave, or we can choose to leave a bit later and call an Uber to the resort and use that instead, correct? So, say our flight back to Chicago is about 10:30 p.m. When would we need to call for an Uber? Don't expect we need all that 3 hour time the ME allots us, but don't wanna leave too late either. Anyone know where we will be dropped off at MCO compared to where the ME drops us?

TIA to any who can help us!


----------



## goofy4tink

Minniekins said:


> Okay, this is great! We are thinking of doing this on our August trip, staying at OKW. Just checking so we are clear on everything, and so DD26 can see it detailed, as she's not sure this would work or be a good idea, lol. We are flying SWA. So, we just yellow tag as usual and then instead of going to ME, we go wherever the Uber's(that's what we'll be taking if we don't do the ME), are picking up guests, correct? And our bags will show up, just as they would had we taken the ME, like they do their own thing in getting to the resort, as usual, and regardless of how we get to the resort?
> We're supposed to land around 12:15 p.m. on a Saturday, our Aug trip, and 12:30 pm Wednesday, on our Nov trip. Any idea how much time this saves in getting to the resort? Usually for us, most times except maybe last time, it's about 90 min from landing to resort arrival, though of course things could change on any trip from what we've usually experienced. Can we expect to save a decent amount of time if we decide to Uber instead? And, where can we head to get the Uber car? Is it near where we get the ME?
> 
> So, how about the return home then. We take our bags to Rac before noon(thought it used to be 1 pm?). And, when ready to leave we can either take the ME from our resort at the time they notify us is our time to leave, or we can choose to leave a bit later and call an Uber to the resort and use that instead, correct? So, say our flight back to Chicago is about 10:30 p.m. When would we need to call for an Uber? Don't expect we need all that 3 hour time the ME allots us, but don't wanna leave too late either. Anyone know where we will be dropped off at MCO compared to where the ME drops us?
> 
> TIA to any who can help us!


Yes, that 'should' all work. Just be aware, Disney didn't set up DME to be used this way. They will tell you that you can't book just luggage delivery. Of course, that's not what is happening here. The vast majority of guests that do this have had no issues. Just know that if something were to happen to your bags, Disney would be within their right to tell you they have no responsibility because you didn't ride the bus. Will this be the case? More than likely not. Just want to be perfectly above board though.
How much time will you save? Possibly about 30 mins. I've taken a car service (and they meet me at baggage claim and go directly to their car), with no checked bags and it has taken me 45 mins to get to my resort. You'll need to add another 15 or so mins to that time using Uber. They are sitting in a cell phone lot about 10 mins away. 
I'm curious to see what happens to car service fares with Uber being able to pick up at MCO now. I'm not sure a ton of people are going to use a car service that charges double what Uber charges.


----------



## AngiTN

Minniekins said:


> Okay, this is great! We are thinking of doing this on our August trip, staying at OKW. Just checking so we are clear on everything, and so DD26 can see it detailed, as she's not sure this would work or be a good idea, lol. We are flying SWA. So, we just yellow tag as usual and then instead of going to ME, we go wherever the Uber's(that's what we'll be taking if we don't do the ME), are picking up guests, correct? And our bags will show up, just as they would had we taken the ME, like they do their own thing in getting to the resort, as usual, and regardless of how we get to the resort?
> We're supposed to land around 12:15 p.m. on a Saturday, our Aug trip, and 12:30 pm Wednesday, on our Nov trip. Any idea how much time this saves in getting to the resort? Usually for us, most times except maybe last time, it's about 90 min from landing to resort arrival, though of course things could change on any trip from what we've usually experienced. Can we expect to save a decent amount of time if we decide to Uber instead? And, where can we head to get the Uber car? Is it near where we get the ME?
> 
> So, how about the return home then. We take our bags to Rac before noon(thought it used to be 1 pm?). And, when ready to leave we can either take the ME from our resort at the time they notify us is our time to leave, or we can choose to leave a bit later and call an Uber to the resort and use that instead, correct? So, say our flight back to Chicago is about 10:30 p.m. When would we need to call for an Uber? Don't expect we need all that 3 hour time the ME allots us, but don't wanna leave too late either. Anyone know where we will be dropped off at MCO compared to where the ME drops us?
> 
> TIA to any who can help us!


I'll help with return to MCO first. We haven't taken ME back to MCO in 2 years. We always use RAC that morning, head to the park and call for Lyft and go straight to MCO from the park. We leave our carry on bags in the luggage lockers outside Epcot (near the buses). We call for the car 2 hours before our flight. We do have PreCheck and know we won't have bags to check. Cars drop off at departure, not where ME does. So you have a much shorter walk in too. We have never been rushed and still have over an hour to wait at the airport.

As for arrivals, we have called for Uber even before the new rules. Using Select didn't save money since it was as much as a car service but it did at least get us on the way faster. It saves about 30 min, maybe more. Rarely less. Because it's always 30 min to Disney from the airport, you can't change that. 

As for the bags, they take those right from the plane and on to Disney, based on your putting yellow tags on them. They do not wait to see if the person takes ME first. You aren't required to take the first ME bus after you land anyway. You can wait at the airport for however long you wanted. Say you wanted to wait on another party to arrive or wanted to stop and eat. If you did either of those things your bags would more than likely have been sorted and head off to Disney before you even got on ME anyway. So, while officially you are supposed to use ME if you have yellow tags there is no cross check to be sure that you do. We've not encountered any issues using yellow tags and not riding ME. We will do it again in August.


----------



## Minniekins

@goofy4tink  and @AngiTN
Thank you both for responding! Interesting for sure. I'm definitely leaning towards call Uber for the return trip to MCO, just have to convince DD26 now, lol. I guess only saving 30 min on the way there isn't that great, but depending on the day it might be just the thing. Sounds good to me and pretty easy, but I don't think DD26 would be as likely to agree to that lol, plus we sorta like the ME. So will have to see on that one, lol. But, thank you both for sharing all the info, definitely appreciate it!


----------



## emmabelle

AngiTN said:


> As for the bags, they take those right from the plane and on to Disney, based on your putting yellow tags on them. They do not wait to see if the person takes ME first. You aren't required to take the first ME bus after you land anyway. You can wait at the airport for however long you wanted. Say you wanted to wait on another party to arrive or wanted to stop and eat. If you did either of those things your bags would more than likely have been sorted and head off to Disney before you even got on ME anyway. So, while officially you are supposed to use ME if you have yellow tags there is no cross check to be sure that you do. We've not encountered any issues using yellow tags and not riding ME. We will do it again in August.




It does seem very difficult for Disney to police this.  We have a rental set up for our vacation starting next Wednesday.  I think I'll chance it and throw on the yellow tags.  I was going to send two people on the bus and the other three in the rental but that just seems to be crazy.  Would be better to all arrive together.  The rental car will probably be too small for 5 suitcases since I'm chancing it with the Drive Happy deal from Alamo, so that's why we're doing ME too.


----------



## goofy4tink

emmabelle said:


> It does seem very difficult for Disney to police this.  We have a rental set up for our vacation starting next Wednesday.  I think I'll chance it and throw on the yellow tags.  I was going to send two people on the bus and the other three in the rental but that just seems to be crazy.  Would be better to all arrive together.  The rental car will probably be too small for 5 suitcases since I'm chancing it with the Drive Happy deal from Alamo, so that's why we're doing ME too.


Actually, it wouldn't be too tough for them to police it. Used to be that when you arrived at the DME podium, they asked you how many bags you checked. Then, they entered that number into the system. That could happen again. They would scan you band, plug in the number of checked bags, and then off you go to the bus. You get scanned again, as you walk to the bus.  Your bags get scanned as they come off the plane (at least that's how it's supposed to work), then scanned as they go onto the specific resort trucks. Then, scanned again when they come off the truck.  Like I said, that's how it's supposed to happen. Anyway...then, when they scan that last time, at the resort, the system could show if you were scanned, getting on a DME bus at MCO. If you weren't scanned, then the bags don't get delivered automatically. That would mean a tip would be involved now, and you would have to be in the room to have the bags delivered. They could even put a bag delivery charge from MCO if they wanted. But, they won't do that. 
I would be thrilled if they actually scanned the bags those couple of times...when coming off the plane and being set aside in the DME section, again when put on a resort specific truck and finally when they reach the resort and are handed off to the Bell Services/Luggage Assistance CMs.


----------



## AngiTN

goofy4tink said:


> Actually, it wouldn't be too tough for them to police it. Used to be that when you arrived at the DME podium, they asked you how many bags you checked. Then, they entered that number into the system. That could happen again. They would scan you band, plug in the number of checked bags, and then off you go to the bus. You get scanned again, as you walk to the bus.  Your bags get scanned as they come off the plane (at least that's how it's supposed to work), then scanned as they go onto the specific resort trucks. Then, scanned again when they come off the truck.  Like I said, that's how it's supposed to happen. Anyway...then, when they scan that last time, at the resort, the system could show if you were scanned, getting on a DME bus at MCO. If you weren't scanned, then the bags don't get delivered automatically. That would mean a tip would be involved now, and you would have to be in the room to have the bags delivered. They could even put a bag delivery charge from MCO if they wanted. But, they won't do that.
> *I would be thrilled if they actually scanned the bags those couple of times...when coming off the plane *and being set aside in the DME section, again when put on a resort specific truck and finally when they reach the resort and are handed off to the Bell Services/Luggage Assistance CMs.


Delta and American do scan bags as they come off the plane. I get alerts on my phone when the bags are off loaded. Southwest does not, though they say they are working to add this.
Once they turn them over to the airport, scanning stops.
I can see ME adding in a piece where they check for bags but if they do they'd probably have to also assign a guest a bus to take too. The problem now is a guest can take as long as they want to get on the ME bus.
That and ME doesn't handle luggage, Bags, Inc does. I wonder, when they used to ask about how many bags, was that before someone else handled them bags? Were the contracts different then? Could the contracts have changed over the years. Could Mears have done the bags at some point too? Or maybe someone other than Mears done both the bus and bags together? And when Mears took over buses and Bags inc took over bags is when things took off separately? No idea, just tossing out thoughts


----------



## goofy4tink

AngiTN said:


> Delta and American do scan bags as they come off the plane. I get alerts on my phone when the bags are off loaded. Southwest does not, though they say they are working to add this.
> Once they turn them over to the airport, scanning stops.
> I can see ME adding in a piece where they check for bags but if they do they'd probably have to also assign a guest a bus to take too. The problem now is a guest can take as long as they want to get on the ME bus.
> That and ME doesn't handle luggage, Bags, Inc does. I wonder, when they used to ask about how many bags, was that before someone else handled them bags? Were the contracts different then? Could the contracts have changed over the years. Could Mears have done the bags at some point too? Or maybe someone other than Mears done both the bus and bags together? And when Mears took over buses and Bags inc took over bags is when things took off separately? No idea, just tossing out thoughts


No  idea who was handling them. It's interesting to think about though. My issue is that if I don't tag my bags, I know whether or not they made it to MCO vs being sent to Juneau Alaska!  If they don't show up, I can sort it out before I leave the airport. But, if I tag those bags, and let DME (or whoever) handle the bags? I have no idea if all  my bags arrived in Orlando! Add to that, I now assume that my bags will be waiting for me, in my room. So, I get to my resort, and then head to a park for the day. I'm sure that my bags will be in my room waiting for me, since I landed at 11am and it's now 10pm!!! But, wait, no bags are there! Where are they?! Who knows. If they didn't make it to Orlando, who is responsible? It's now many hours after I landed....will the airline accept responsibility? Will DME/Disney?
No, it doesn't happen often, but it can happen. I know I had one instance of taking the bus to our resort. My dd and I arrived, by car, since we had landed in Tampa and visited relatives. So, we returned the car at MCO, and had our bags with us. Dd's friend was joining us and we planned to ride DME together. She had tagged her one checked bag. She landed at 5. We walked up to DME, and they directed us to the Pop line. But. I had changed our reservation to POR, as a surprise for the girls. But, they couldn't find it in the system. So, over to the counter we went. It took them almost 15 mins to find the correct resort. The CM said it was a good thing we had all our bags otherwise it would be very confusing for baggage delivery. Oh terrific. No, we had one checked and tagged bag. So off he went to check out another system. After about 10 mins he came back and said we were all set now! Finally. So, off we go to the resort. We headed out to dinner and the fireworks at MK. We returned to POR about 11. No bag was delivered. We called down. They had nothing! Said it was probably on the way from the  airport...seriously? Six hrs after landing??  Okay. By midnight, no bag. Called again. And again at 1am!!!  They finally found the bag over at Pop...where it had been sitting since it was originally delivered!    Sadly, dd's friend had stuff in that bag she needed for the night..yes, she should have put small containers of what she needed in her carryon but she trusted Disney to get her bag to her.   
And to think that I had talked to both DME and Disney reservations (when I made the resort change about a month prior to arrival), and they both told me to do nothing to the tags, that when the tag was scanned, it would show the right resort because the reservation number was the same. I asked if I should cross out Pop and write in POR...nope, too many guests were covering the bar code so the scans didn't work. Don't put any marking on the tag. But then we get to MCO and are told that we should have crossed off Pop and put in POR!  You can't win. But, if the bag had gone to a different airport, how would we have known? I'm just glad it doesn't happen very often!!!


----------



## AngiTN

goofy4tink said:


> No  idea who was handling them. It's interesting to think about though. My issue is that if I don't tag my bags, *I know whether or not they made it to MCO vs being sent to Juneau Alaska! * If they don't show up, I can sort it out before I leave the airport. But, if I tag those bags, and let DME (or whoever) handle the bags? I have no idea if all  my bags arrived in Orlando! Add to that, I now assume that my bags will be waiting for me, in my room. So, I get to my resort, and then head to a park for the day. I'm sure that my bags will be in my room waiting for me, since I landed at 11am and it's now 10pm!!! But, wait, no bags are there! Where are they?! Who knows. If they didn't make it to Orlando, who is responsible? It's now many hours after I landed....will the airline accept responsibility? Will DME/Disney?
> No, it doesn't happen often, but it can happen. I know I had one instance of taking the bus to our resort. My dd and I arrived, by car, since we had landed in Tampa and visited relatives. So, we returned the car at MCO, and had our bags with us. Dd's friend was joining us and we planned to ride DME together. She had tagged her one checked bag. She landed at 5. We walked up to DME, and they directed us to the Pop line. But. I had changed our reservation to POR, as a surprise for the girls. But, they couldn't find it in the system. So, over to the counter we went. It took them almost 15 mins to find the correct resort. The CM said it was a good thing we had all our bags otherwise it would be very confusing for baggage delivery. Oh terrific. No, we had one checked and tagged bag. So off he went to check out another system. After about 10 mins he came back and said we were all set now! Finally. So, off we go to the resort. We headed out to dinner and the fireworks at MK. We returned to POR about 11. No bag was delivered. We called down. They had nothing! Said it was probably on the way from the  airport...seriously? Six hrs after landing??  Okay. By midnight, no bag. Called again. And again at 1am!!!  They finally found the bag over at Pop...where it had been sitting since it was originally delivered!    Sadly, dd's friend had stuff in that bag she needed for the night..yes, she should have put small containers of what she needed in her carryon but she trusted Disney to get her bag to her.
> And to think that I had talked to both DME and Disney reservations (when I made the resort change about a month prior to arrival), and they both told me to do nothing to the tags, that when the tag was scanned, it would show the right resort because the reservation number was the same. I asked if I should cross out Pop and write in POR...nope, too many guests were covering the bar code so the scans didn't work. Don't put any marking on the tag. But then we get to MCO and are told that we should have crossed off Pop and put in POR!  You can't win. But, if the bag had gone to a different airport, how would we have known? I'm just glad it doesn't happen very often!!!


This is one reason why I use Delta and American more than Southwest now. Well, that and they are the only airlines that fly in our local airport. But they have smart tags when we check our bags. They scan them and we get alerts when they are loaded on the flight, and each time they are moved. 

I had credits to use so we flew Southwest last month and boy did I miss that feature. Got home and ordered smart tags for my bags just in case we fly Southwest again, since we do have enough miles for 3 more free flights.


----------



## goofy4tink

AngiTN said:


> This is one reason why I use Delta and American more than Southwest now. Well, that and they are the only airlines that fly in our local airport. But they have smart tags when we check our bags. They scan them and we get alerts when they are loaded on the flight, and each time they are moved.
> 
> I had credits to use so we flew Southwest last month and boy did I miss that feature. Got home and ordered smart tags for my bags just in case we fly Southwest again, since we do have enough miles for 3 more free flights.


Well, since I primarily fly JB and SW, my bags won't be getting scanned any time soon. But it does sound like a terrific idea!!


----------



## emmabelle

AngiTN said:


> This is one reason why I use Delta and American more than Southwest now. Well, that and they are the only airlines that fly in our local airport. But they have smart tags when we check our bags. They scan them and we get alerts when they are loaded on the flight, and each time they are moved.
> 
> I had credits to use so we flew Southwest last month and boy did I miss that feature. Got home and ordered smart tags for my bags just in case we fly Southwest again, since we do have enough miles for 3 more free flights.




we are flying Delta.  Smart tags?  I didn't know that existed?


----------



## AngiTN

emmabelle said:


> we are flying Delta.  Smart tags?  I didn't know that existed?


Smart tags was the best words I could use to describe it. They track your bags. I get alerts when they load the bags on/off the plane, including each time if you change planes


----------



## mikat

Hi all, from everything I'm reading, this will work, but I wanted to run it past the illustrious hive mind and make sure I'm thinking about this correctly.

My sister is arriving from a different city 2 hours before me. She is using 1 of our 3 Magical Express luggage tags (I mailed it to her) and she is taking Magical Express.

DS and I arrive 2 hours later. We are planning on using luggage tags #2 and 3, and taking an Uber only because time is of the essence (our arrival time is perilously close to our Flight of Passage FP+ time!) Since my sister rode Magical Express 2 hours before me, we should be fine, and our luggage should have no issues being taken to the resort, yes? Should I tell her to tell the Magical Express gate person that she has 3 pieces of luggage if they ask?

I figure there are many cases of misrouted luggage that shows up at MCO late, so I would think there would be no issue with our luggage showing up later.

I'd love any ideas or advice here, thank you in advance!


----------



## LMO429

Last October we rented a car thru alamo, put the magical express tags on our luggage and our bags arrived with zero issue at the Grand Floridian.


----------



## Frankie Nova

goofy4tink said:


> Okay...here's the deal. We get a ton of posts regarding this issue. If a guest calls Disney and asks if they can tag their bags but not ride the bus, Disney will tell them no, someone has to ride the bus. That is Disney's official stand if a guest calls and asks about it.
> In all reality, if a guest tags their checked bags, but does not ride the DME bus to the resort, their bags will, in all probability, still get to their resort. Disney has a contract with MCO that states all DME tagged bags will be transported to WDW resorts.
> 
> Now....the only issue you may run into is this....
> You tagged 3 bags. You get to your resort, using a towncar or rental car. You do not checkin at the DME welcome counter. You get to your resort, get checked in, and then head off to a park. You return to your room, many hours later, assuming your bags will be there, waiting, in your room. But, you find only 2 bags in your room! So, you call Bell Services and start the search. The airlines have a window in which you should be submitting a claim for missing/misdirected bags....this window may have passed by the time you realize you have missing bags. Of course, WDW/DME may have just sent your missing bag to the wrong resort.
> 
> So...long story short....Disney tells you that you have to ride the bus to get your luggage delivered. Disney will move all yellow, DME tagged bags, from MCO to WDW resorts...whether or not you are on a DME bus.
> 
> As long as you are aware of what 'could' happen, do what you wish.  We have not seen reports of missing baggage here. It just doesn't happen very often...at least we aren't hearing of it happening.
> 
> There is no need for debate...this is how it works, plain and simple.


Maybe I don't under stand but why would you do this ? just so your luggage is taken to you room? if it is such a concern and if you are using your own transportation why not get your luggage drive to desired park and when you rooms ready bring you and your luggage to your room


----------



## LMO429

Frankie Nova said:


> Maybe I don't under stand but why would you do this ? just so your luggage is taken to you room? if it is such a concern and if you are using your own transportation why not get your luggage drive to desired park and when you rooms ready bring you and your luggage to your room



The reason why we did this was 2 fold.  1.  We did not have enough room in our rental car for the luggage  2. we did online check in went straight to a park from the airport


----------



## Frankie Nova

LMO429 said:


> The reason why we did this was 2 fold.  1.  We did not have enough room in our rental car for the luggage  2. we did online check in went straight to a park from the airport


ok thanks for clearing that up


----------



## goofy4tink

Frankie Nova said:


> Maybe I don't under stand but why would you do this ? just so your luggage is taken to you room? if it is such a concern and if you are using your own transportation why not get your luggage drive to desired park and when you rooms ready bring you and your luggage to your room


There are those who don't want to ride the DME bus, from MCO to their resort, but don't want to stop and get their checked bags. They want to get into their rental car, or their  hired car service, and go directly to the resort. Doing this, it takes you about 45-50 mins, from gate to resort. If you stopped to get your bags, it would add another 15 or so mins on. Taking DME, although free, can take up to 90 mins.
So, people want the shortest time to their resort.


----------



## AngiTN

mikat said:


> Hi all, from everything I'm reading, this will work, but I wanted to run it past the illustrious hive mind and make sure I'm thinking about this correctly.
> 
> My sister is arriving from a different city 2 hours before me. She is using 1 of our 3 Magical Express luggage tags (I mailed it to her) and she is taking Magical Express.
> 
> DS and I arrive 2 hours later. We are planning on using luggage tags #2 and 3, and taking an Uber only because time is of the essence (our arrival time is perilously close to our Flight of Passage FP+ time!) Since my sister rode Magical Express 2 hours before me, we should be fine, and our luggage should have no issues being taken to the resort, yes? Should I tell her to tell the Magical Express gate person that she has 3 pieces of luggage if they ask?
> 
> I figure there are many cases of misrouted luggage that shows up at MCO late, so I would think there would be no issue with our luggage showing up later.
> 
> I'd love any ideas or advice here, thank you in advance!


I would do as you plan 
I wouldn't expect them to ask your sister anything about number of bags. In all our flights they've never asked. I wonder if this practice was stoped when a different company started handling the bag portion? Just a guess.


----------



## bumbershoot

mikat said:


> Should I tell her to tell the Magical Express gate person that she has 3 pieces of luggage if they ask?



I haven't had that question asked in...at least three years. Possibly more. We don't always do dme so it's hard to gauge how long it's been. I do remember it in 2010 or 2011.


----------



## clippers6

Last trip, my DME tag fell off of my luggage at some point between LAX and MCO. I was already in the DME bus when I got a call from Frontier Airlines saying they had my bag at their baggage office in the airport. I told them it should of been sent to ASMu and they just said ok and hung up. When I got to ASMu they had a CM call up DME at the airport (took awhile for them to figure out who to call) and they confirmed that Frontier had brought my bag over to them. After breakfast at Ohana and a few hours at the parks, we came back to find all our luggage delivered including my bag which had a handmade sign that said “Disney bag” taped on it.

Kind of wonder if I’d be out of luck had I not actually taken DME.


----------



## AngiTN

clippers6 said:


> Last trip, my DME tag fell off of my luggage at some point between LAX and MCO. I was already in the DME bus when I got a call from Frontier Airlines saying they had my bag at their baggage office in the airport. I told them it should of been sent to ASMu and they just said ok and hung up. When I got to ASMu they had a CM call up DME at the airport (took awhile for them to figure out who to call) and they confirmed that Frontier had brought my bag over to them. After breakfast at Ohana and a few hours at the parks, we came back to find all our luggage delivered including my bag which had a handmade sign that said “Disney bag” taped on it.
> 
> Kind of wonder if I’d be out of luck had I not actually taken DME.


Shouldn't have been. They could have still located the bag and gotten it to you. 
As folks have posted elsewhere, the baggage portion is handled by a different company than the busses are. I'm surprised Frontier didn't know what to do already. I know the other airlines do, as I witnessed it myself one night when our flight was delayed and I had to go claim my bag even though it had a yellow tag on it. I knew I needed to do it, but lots of other guests don't so there were lots of bags destined for Disney. The airlines baggage claim offices gather up all the bags heading to Disney (yellow tagged bags that show up on the belt but never get claimed) and sit them aside where someone from Bags Inc comes and gets them. I'm surprised Frontier didn't just do that with your bag, leaving it for Bags Inc to pick up next time they came around for Disney tagged bags. 
Bags Inc delivers without any acknowledgement as to who took ME, or didn't.


----------



## clippers6

AngiTN said:


> Shouldn't have been. They could have still located the bag and gotten it to you.
> As folks have posted elsewhere, the baggage portion is handled by a different company than the busses are. I'm surprised Frontier didn't know what to do already. I know the other airlines do, as I witnessed it myself one night when our flight was delayed and I had to go claim my bag even though it had a yellow tag on it. I knew I needed to do it, but lots of other guests don't so there were lots of bags destined for Disney. The airlines baggage claim offices gather up all the bags heading to Disney (yellow tagged bags that show up on the belt but never get claimed) and sit them aside where someone from Bags Inc comes and gets them. I'm surprised Frontier didn't just do that with your bag, leaving it for Bags Inc to pick up next time they came around for Disney tagged bags.
> Bags Inc delivers without any acknowledgement as to who took ME, or didn't.


I thought they handled it OK, although whoever called could have done a better job explaining what they were going to do. Since my yellow tag had fallen off, for all they knew I could have still been wandering around the airport. But if they weren’t able to get a hold of me my bag would probably have been sitting in their office all day.


----------



## AngiTN

clippers6 said:


> I thought they handled it OK, although whoever called could have done a better job explaining what they were going to do. Since my yellow tag had fallen off, for all they knew I could have still been wandering around the airport. But if they weren’t able to get a hold of me my bag would probably have been sitting in their office all day.


Thankfully those yellow tags don't fall off all that often, though you never know what the belts and machines can do to them, that's for sure. I was surprised that once they knew it was a Disney bag, they didn't know how to get it to the Bags Inc employees. Sounds like someone took it down to the DME desk, which would work but is an extra step. Or surprised they didn't just hold the bag till the Bags people came by to get the other Disney tagged bags. The baggage employees told me that Disney tagged bags get through every so often so it's not all that unusually.


----------



## LMO429

Just got home this evening....This is the 3rd time we tagged our bags and did not take the bus.  zero issues bags were in our room when we got to our room at 4pm


----------



## seashoreCM

LMO429 said:


> Just got home this evening....This is the 3rd time we tagged our bags and did not take the bus.  zero issues bags were in our room when we got to our room at 4pm


The Magical Express baggage handlers do not proactively interact with anyone at the DME welcoming area.

A question regarding your having or not having ridden the DME bus could possibly arise only after you began an interaction with DME at a later hour, say, to locate a bag that did not arrive in your room.


----------



## apulk

LMO429 said:


> Just got home this evening....This is the 3rd time we tagged our bags and did not take the bus.  zero issues bags were in our room when we got to our room at 4pm



Was looking to rent a van for a May, 2018 trip and was planning to pick up at the Car Care Center later the day of arrival....BUT, surprisingly, the rental is $50 less to pick up at the airport -- but with 8 people traveling was afraid the stuff won't fit in the rental.  LOVED seeing your post since I was thinking the same thing....if the bag tag is on there.....why would it matter that we got on the bus or not????  Disney or Mears just picks up the bags right?

Don't want to break the rules but feeling like it would save us $50 + a fair amount of time with a direct ride to the hotel.


----------



## siskaren

apulk said:


> Was looking to rent a van for a May, 2018 trip and was planning to pick up at the Car Care Center later the day of arrival....BUT, surprisingly, the rental is $50 less to pick up at the airport -- but with 8 people traveling was afraid the stuff won't fit in the rental.  LOVED seeing your post since I was thinking the same thing....if the bag tag is on there.....why would it matter that we got on the bus or not????  Disney or Mears just picks up the bags right?
> 
> Don't want to break the rules but feeling like it would save us $50 + a fair amount of time with a direct ride to the hotel.



Well, the whole point of this thread is that there doesn't appear to be a problem if you have Disney transport your luggage even if you don't ride the bus. The issue though, is that DME isn't technically a luggage delivery service, it's a transfer service with luggage delivery as a perk. In your case though, why not have everyone but you ride the bus, and just you go pick up the car - it doesn't take 8 people to pick up the car, does it?


----------



## charmed59

But why have anyone ride the bus if you are picking up a van and it is faster than the bus?  It sounds like the luggage goes whether or not you ride the bus.  

The bus is definitely convenient if there is no rental car in the mix.  But if a rental vehicle needs to be picked up it seems weird to have someone pick up the van, drive to the hotel, and then wait for everyone coming on the bus when they could all be riding in the van together.  If they are all in the van they could head directly to a park.


----------



## apulk

charmed59 said:


> But why have anyone ride the bus if you are picking up a van and it is faster than the bus?  It sounds like the luggage goes whether or not you ride the bus.
> 
> The bus is definitely convenient if there is no rental car in the mix.  But if a rental vehicle needs to be picked up it seems weird to have someone pick up the van, drive to the hotel, and then wait for everyone coming on the bus when they could all be riding in the van together.  If they are all in the van they could head directly to a park.



Agreed....a previous poster did suggest that to me (just me picking up the rental) -- can't see convincing my family that I'll be riding in the Suburban and getting to the hotel 30 mins before them while they take the bus.....

We've taken the ME many times and it's been very nice but for us at least -- the nicest feature isn't the ride -- it's not having to deal with the luggage for 6-8 people and not needing to rent a vehicle big enough for 6-8 people PLUS 8-10 bags.  If I can know that my ME tagged bags will show up at the room in a few hours and I can get to the parks sooner (to spend $$$) -- seems like a win/win for everyone.


----------



## vbmom40

I read some place that they had issues with Frontier Airlines getting the luggage to the right spot to go to the resorts is this correct.  Also do they pickup car seats if we ride the bus?


----------



## vbmom40

I too was going to rent from the car care center but it would be over 200.00 more than at the airport.


----------



## goofy4tink

charmed59 said:


> But why have anyone ride the bus if you are picking up a van and it is faster than the bus?  It sounds like the luggage goes whether or not you ride the bus.
> 
> The bus is definitely convenient if there is no rental car in the mix.  But if a rental vehicle needs to be picked up it seems weird to have someone pick up the van, drive to the hotel, and then wait for everyone coming on the bus when they could all be riding in the van together.  If they are all in the van they could head directly to a park.





apulk said:


> Agreed....a previous poster did suggest that to me (just me picking up the rental) -- can't see convincing my family that I'll be riding in the Suburban and getting to the hotel 30 mins before them while they take the bus.....
> 
> We've taken the ME many times and it's been very nice but for us at least -- the nicest feature isn't the ride -- it's not having to deal with the luggage for 6-8 people and not needing to rent a vehicle big enough for 6-8 people PLUS 8-10 bags.  If I can know that my ME tagged bags will show up at the room in a few hours and I can get to the parks sooner (to spend $$$) -- seems like a win/win for everyone.


Why? Because that's not how the service is set up. Yes, you can get away with it at this time. But....if Disney were to change their system (and they could do it easily) to track who is riding the bus, and who isn't, and then transport those bags only for those guests who have ridden the bus, those that decided renting a car but sending their bags with DME would have an issue!  Will that happen? Who knows. I kind of wish it would. As it is, our bags aren't being scanned very much...there  is a lot of room for improvement. Perhaps is Disney changed to allowing only bus riding guests getting their bags transported, it might not take so long to get our bags....there would be fewer bags to handle.


----------



## seashoreCM

Looks to me like having the airport staff match up bags automagically delivered to the rooms with guests actually riding the Magical Express buses to Disney is an added step that would increase costs. So that was never done.

By summarily sending off the bags to the resorts as the bags arrive at the DME bag processing area, less airport storage and sorting is needed.

I suspect that DME went to larger baggage trucks leaving the airport for the resorts less often. If your bag just missed a truck then the expected time to get to your room from the point of view behind the scenes would of course be greater.

There is another disadvantage with matching bags coming off the plane with guests boarding the DME bus. You might stop off at the airport food court or, heaven forbid, get caught in a long line of guests at the welcoming area and that might cause your bags could miss the next truck.


----------



## AngiTN

goofy4tink said:


> Why? Because that's not how the service is set up. Yes, you can get away with it at this time. But....*if Disney were to change their system (and they could do it easily) to track who is riding the bus, and who isn't, and then transport those bags only for those guests who have ridden the bus,* those that decided renting a car but sending their bags with DME would have an issue!  Will that happen? Who knows. I kind of wish it would. As it is, our bags aren't being scanned very much...there  is a lot of room for improvement. Perhaps is Disney changed to allowing only bus riding guests getting their bags transported, it might not take so long to get our bags....there would be fewer bags to handle.


Here's the problem with this, and why I think they'll never do it.
You aren't required to board a bus by X time after landing. You can take hours if you want. Not saying that people do mind you, just that they could if they wanted to. Say they want to eat or wait on another family member to arrive on a different flight and all go together. Reasons could be any. They aren't going to store or hold the bags at the airport waiting on everyone to scan through and board ME for some sort of cross check to happen. That would be worse/harder on them than just moving the bags as soon as they arrive. 
So yeah, they COULD implement what you indicate but it's simply not feasible unless they also require you to board a specific bus so they'll have a way to check in a timely manner who used ME and who didn't.


----------



## goofy4tink

AngiTN said:


> Here's the problem with this, and why I think they'll never do it.
> You aren't required to board a bus by X time after landing. You can take hours if you want. Not saying that people do mind you, just that they could if they wanted to. Say they want to eat or wait on another family member to arrive on a different flight and all go together. Reasons could be any. They aren't going to store or hold the bags at the airport waiting on everyone to scan through and board ME for some sort of cross check to happen. That would be worse/harder on them than just moving the bags as soon as they arrive.
> So yeah, they COULD implement what you indicate but it's simply not feasible unless they also require you to board a specific bus so they'll have a way to check in a timely manner who used ME and who didn't.


True. But, they could impose a charge to your room if you didn't ride the bus. That would be very easy to do. That would really discourage people from using DME as a luggage delivery service.
But, in all reality, Disney truly doesn't care. So, guests can feel pretty secure in the fact that they can tag their bags, and expect them at their resort even if they jump in a rental car. At least as secure as those riding the bus are. And I have to say that I'm starting to feel less and less secure about my bags being handled upon arrival by Disney/BAGs! I'm just not sure that the bags are being as well tended as they used to be.


----------



## Kevenswife2

So sorry if this has been answered somewhere in this long thread.  I'm dealing with some vertigo and only half understanding what I'm reading.

I signed up for DME several months ago but recently decided to rent a car for a little freedom.  I plan on retrieving my luggage when we arrive at MCO, but can I check-in my luggage with Disney luggage  services for the trip home?  I will be driving the rental back to MCO, but don't want to stand in the long Southwest check-in line before we leave.


----------



## AngiTN

Kevenswife2 said:


> So sorry if this has been answered somewhere in this long thread.  I'm dealing with some vertigo and only half understanding what I'm reading.
> 
> I signed up for DME several months ago but recently decided to rent a car for a little freedom.  I plan on retrieving my luggage when we arrive at MCO, but can I check-in my luggage with Disney luggage  services for the trip home?  I don't want to stand in the long Southwest check-in line before we leave.


Yes. RAC at the resort is unrelated to ME in any way. The only requirement there is you need 3 hours before your flight, at a minimum. And their hours are 5 A to 12 P (I think, I may be off an hour each way)


----------



## siskaren

Kevenswife2 said:


> So sorry if this has been answered somewhere in this long thread.  I'm dealing with some vertigo and only half understanding what I'm reading.
> 
> I signed up for DME several months ago but recently decided to rent a car for a little freedom.  I plan on retrieving my luggage when we arrive at MCO, but can I check-in my luggage with Disney luggage  services for the trip home?  I will be driving the rental back to MCO, but don't want to stand in the long Southwest check-in line before we leave.



As AngiTN said, RAC is unrelated to ME - you're just checking in for your flight at your hotel instead of at the airport.


----------



## hsmamato2

Ok..... planning to do both bus and luggae from airport...but if something changes between now and our trip, and I decide not to hop on the bus, do I need to stop at ME checkin at airport anyway? or can I just go about my business without doing that


----------



## goofy4tink

hsmamato2 said:


> Ok..... planning to do both bus and luggae from airport...but if something changes between now and our trip, and I decide not to hop on the bus, do I need to stop at ME checkin at airport anyway? or can I just go about my business without doing that


There's really no need to let DME know if you're not riding the bus to the resort. I always recommend letting them know if you won't need the bus for the return to MCO though. You could be the only guest they stop for, so rather than have everyone on the bus sitting there, waiting for you to show up, it's nice to tell them not to stop.
But, riding from MCO to the resort? Nope, no really reason to let them know you won't be riding.


----------



## seashoreCM

hsmamato2 said:


> Ok..... planning to do both bus *and luggage* from airport...but if something changes between now and our trip, and I decide not to hop on the bus, do I need to stop at ME checkin at airport anyway? or can I just go about my business without doing that


If you use the yellow Magical Express luggage tags and then decide at the last moment not to hop on the bus and it is before 10 PM, then you will be unable to claim your luggage at the carousel.  "I" suggest each time going to the DME check in and going through the motions of apologizing that you decided not to ride DME and asking what to do about your luggage. The welcoming CM will then flag your bags so none of the bad things resulting from actually using DME for luggage only, as listed in this thread, will happen.


----------



## goofy4tink

seashoreCM said:


> If you use the yellow Magical Express luggage tags and then decide at the last moment not to hop on the bus and it is before 10 PM, then you will be unable to claim your luggage at the carousel.  "I" suggest each time going to the DME check in and going through the motions of apologizing that you decided not to ride DME and asking what to do about your luggage. The welcoming CM will then flag your bags so none of the bad things resulting from actually using DME for luggage only, as listed in this thread, will happen.


If a guest tags their bags with the yellow tags, and arrives prior to 10pm, then fine....the bags will go to their resort.  If their flight arrives at 10, or shortly prior to 10, and the bags are tagged, they will go to the public carousel, and when unclaimed, will go to the airline unclaimed luggage area, where a DME CM will retrieve it the next day, for resort delivery.  I'm not sure what 'bad things' will happen to the bags if you don't show up to the bus. Experience has shown us that nothing 'bad' happens.

Now...it is always advisable to pack your carry on bag with anything you may need for the first night and morning.  You would obviously know when your flight is due to arrive...plan accordingly. If it's close to 10, leave the yellow tags off and get the bags yourself. If you arrive around 6pm, and don't mind waiting for your bags to be delivered until close to 10pm, fine, tag them. I tend to leave the tags off if I'm landing any time later than 7pm.


----------



## bumbershoot

goofy4tink said:


> I'm not sure what 'bad things' will happen to the bags if you don't show up to the bus. Experience has shown us that nothing 'bad' happens.



FWIW I read seashore's comment as meaning the bad things people list here as being worried about.


----------



## Lilsia

I have another thought on this. I always use ME from the airport. It seems that the wait times have gotten longer and longer for the bus to leave. You sign up for the service and give them your flight information so in essence they are waiting for you to arrive. This is how they plan for how many buses and how many people will be on it, I would imagine. If so many people are signing up just so you don't have "deal with your bags", how is this affecting those who are sitting and waiting on the bus for those people who are supposed to be on it but never show. I have sat on the bus up to 45 minutes and when I questioned the bus driver he said they were waiting for some people, that never showed up and we left. I think they do plan on you showing up and schedule the buses this way. I think if you sign up for a specific service, just because it is free does not mean that you should just not show up without letting them know. I think that is rude.


----------



## AngiTN

Lilsia said:


> I have another thought on this. I always use ME from the airport. It seems that the wait times have gotten longer and longer for the bus to leave. You sign up for the service and give them your flight information so in essence they are waiting for you to arrive. This is how they plan for how many buses and how many people will be on it, I would imagine. If so many people are signing up just so you don't have "deal with your bags", how is this affecting those who are sitting and waiting on the bus for those people who are supposed to be on it but never show. I have sat on the bus up to 45 minutes and when I questioned the bus driver he said they were waiting for some people, that never showed up and we left. I think they do plan on you showing up and schedule the buses this way. I think if you sign up for a specific service, just because it is free does not mean that you should just not show up without letting them know. I think that is rude.


No, they do not schedule you on a bus. You are not expected to be at ME to get on a bus X minutes after your flight lands. You are free to stop and eat for an hour, if you want. Or wait for half your family to fly in from elsewhere, if you want. They don't wait for a specific person to show before departing.
Their goal is to wait to depart till the first guest has been on the bus for 30 min or it's full, whichever comes first. If you waited for 45 min it was a off instance. In all our flights I can say we have not ever waited that long. We've waited 30 many times, when we were some of the first to board. But never significantly more. Usually the bus already has guests on it and we depart 15 or so min after we board.


----------



## castle4us

AngiTN said:


> Delta and American do scan bags as they come off the plane. I get alerts on my phone when the bags are off loaded.


In order to get the alerts from Delta, do you have to have the Delta app?


----------



## AngiTN

castle4us said:


> In order to get the alerts from Delta, do you have to have the Delta app?


Yes


----------



## castle4us

AngiTN said:


> Yes


Thanks!


----------



## Lilsia

AngiTN said:


> No, they do not schedule you on a bus. You are not expected to be at ME to get on a bus X minutes after your flight lands. You are free to stop and eat for an hour, if you want. Or wait for half your family to fly in from elsewhere, if you want. They don't wait for a specific person to show before departing.
> Their goal is to wait to depart till the first guest has been on the bus for 30 min or it's full, whichever comes first. If you waited for 45 min it was a off instance. In all our flights I can say we have not ever waited that long. We've waited 30 many times, when we were some of the first to board. But never significantly more. Usually the bus already has guests on it and we depart 15 or so min after we board.



They have to know how many people are signed up for it, otherwise why do we need to register for it and  they ask you about your flight. We could just get off the plane and go down and catch the next bus. That would be a bus scheduling nightmare. They check you in for a reason. And I have waited 45 minutes the last 3 trips, it stinks. And I really did not mean that they have you specifically on one bus(although that is how it works on the way back to the airport), but that they are expecting a certain amount of people because of our flight times.


----------



## AngiTN

Lilsia said:


> They have to know how many people are signed up for it, otherwise why do we need to register for it and  they ask you about your flight. *We could just get off the plane and go down and catch the next bus. *That would be a bus scheduling nightmare. They check you in for a reason. And I have waited 45 minutes the last 3 trips, it stinks. And I really did not mean that they have you specifically on one bus(although that is how it works on the way back to the airport), but that they are expecting a certain amount of people because of our flight times.


You can do that


----------



## Lilsia

AngiTN said:


> You can do that



But no luggage tags then. Maybe that would be better if everyone just got their bags and went and caught the next bus. No more using it as a free luggage service.


----------



## AngiTN

Lilsia said:


> But no luggage tags then. Maybe that would be better if everyone just got their bags and went and caught the next bus. *No more using it as a free luggage service.*


And a vast majority don't. There is not a huge run of guests that put on luggage tags and then don't ride the bus


----------



## goofy4tink

It 'used to be' that when you checked in, they asked you how many bags you had. That way, because they already had your flight info, if they only got 2 bags vs the 3 you checked, they would start the search for that missing third bag. Now? Not so much. The contract Disney has with MCO stipulated that you needed an existing reservation to use DME, that you weren't allowed to just 'walk up'. That seems to have gone by the wayside. We are hearing that more and more people are just deciding at the last minute to use DME, and just arrive with a resort reservation. And they are allowed on the bus.
Disney asks you to reserve a ride so that they can schedule enough buses. No, you aren't expected to ride a specific bus. But, Disney knows, full well, that most people will go directly from the gate to the DME area. Yes, some will stop to get a bite to eat, and arrive at DME about an hour later. But, the vast majority of guests go there directly.


----------



## Missyrose

@goofy4tink We (@AngiTN and I) were having this discussion in another thread, and I guess I was going on the old rules for DME. Disney no longer cares if you ride the bus? If you tag your bags, skip the bus and a bag goes missing, Disney will be cool tracking it down even though you didn't ride the bus?


----------



## AngiTN

Missyrose said:


> @goofy4tink We (@AngiTN and I) were having this discussion in another thread, and I guess I was going on the old rules for DME. Disney no longer cares if you ride the bus?* If you tag your bags, skip the bus and a bag goes missing, Disney will be cool tracking it down even though you didn't ride the bus?*


Don't believe anyone ever said that anywhere


----------



## Missyrose

AngiTN said:


> Don't believe anyone ever said that anywhere


That's been the main issue though. Your bags will always travel to the resort if you tag them, whether you ride the bus or not. The problem has been what happens if something goes wrong en route. In the early goings of this sticky, it's been noted that if you tag your bag, don't ride the bus and the bag goes missing, Disney could say/has said it isn't responsible for finding it because the guest didn't adhere to the T&Cs of DME. I'm just wondering from the experts on this thread if that has changed.


----------



## AngiTN

Missyrose said:


> That's been the main issue though. Your bags will always travel to the resort if you tag them, whether you ride the bus or not. The problem has been what happens if something goes wrong en route. In the early goings of this sticky, it's been noted that if you tag your bag, don't ride the bus and the bag goes missing, Disney could say/has said it isn't responsible for finding it because the guest didn't adhere to *the T&Cs of DME*. I'm just wondering from the experts on this thread if that has changed.


The bold is what I have yet to find. Anywhere. Not saying there isn't one just saying I can't find one if there is so I have no idea what it says.

ETA - It may be a "at your own risk" endeavor. That's how I look at it at least.


----------



## seashoreCM

Here is one set of terms and conditions including for Magical Express
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/book/terms-conditions-travel-agent-package-2013/

I did read somewhere else (I forget where) about DME having a lost baggage procedure comparable to what airlines have.


----------



## AngiTN

seashoreCM said:


> Here is one set of terms and conditions including for Magical Express
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/book/terms-conditions-travel-agent-package-2013/
> 
> I doubt that DME automagical baggage delivery to your room is an "at your risk" endeavor, otherwise a lot more guests would be bringing their bags directly to the welcoming area and to the buses, and also openly advocating doing that.


Those are from 2013.

And I wasn't talking about the entire service being "at your own risk"
I was talking about doing it without your riding the bus being "at your own risk"


----------



## goofy4tink

Missyrose said:


> @goofy4tink We (@AngiTN and I) were having this discussion in another thread, and I guess I was going on the old rules for DME. Disney no longer cares if you ride the bus? If you tag your bags, skip the bus and a bag goes missing, Disney will be cool tracking it down even though you didn't ride the bus?





Missyrose said:


> That's been the main issue though. Your bags will always travel to the resort if you tag them, whether you ride the bus or not. The problem has been what happens if something goes wrong en route. In the early goings of this sticky, it's been noted that if you tag your bag, don't ride the bus and the bag goes missing, Disney could say/has said it isn't responsible for finding it because the guest didn't adhere to the T&Cs of DME. I'm just wondering from the experts on this thread if that has changed.



Here's my issue...if they don't know how many bags you checked, there is no way they are going to know if a bag has been misdirected. Let's say you arrive at MCO around 11am, you've tagged your family's 6 bags. You go to DME, and head to WDW, safe in the knowledge that your bags are being take care of. Your room isn't ready yet, so you leave your carry on bags with Bell Services, and head to a park. You return to the resort after dinner, around 8:30ish. You go to your now ready room, carry on bags in hand. You find 5 bags sitting there, inside the door! Ah, where's the 6th bag? Who knows. So you call down to Bell Services. And at this point? Who knows what happens. The airline is going to tell you that the time for reporting a missing bag has passed. You can report it and if it turns up, fine. But, I'm not sure how actively they are going to look for it. And Disney?  I've had a bag sent to Pop, at 5pm, only to have it sit there until 1am, while I'm at POR!!! And I called down about it 3 times!!! So, not sure how much help Disney is going to be!!

DME doesn't seem to be in complete adherence to their original contract with MCO. You were supposed to have an existing DME reservation before being able to ride the bus. You were supposed to go to the resort you were staying at, nowhere else. But, that seems to be changing. Many are being able to just walk up to the DME area, show their resort reservation and be able to get on a bus. And some have reported being able to go to a different resort than the one they are registered at. So, I'm thinking all bets are off when it comes to DME.  Disney/DME doesn't seem to care at all whether or  not you're riding that bus. It would be very easy to make it otherwise. You don't ride the bus to your resort, but use the luggage delivery service? Fine, but it's not free anymore. There will be a charge on your room bill!


----------



## seashoreCM

On second thought I agree that doing it (using Magical Express for luggage only) would be "at your own risk."

Like this: If neither the guest nor the luggage is transported by DME then DME might not take responsibility simply because yellow tags were affixed to the luggage. You could say that such  guest was not a DME guest.

I suppose that any paid claims relating to DME and also to various other dealings with Disney are under nondisclosure agreements hence little information about such is available.

In addition, in the name of efficiency, DME has stopped asking at the welcoming area how many bags you have (asked of each and every party) in favor of letting things slip until a guest reports non-receipt of a bag from DME (very few parties). This chops out a big chunk of work proactively trying to locate bags (lots) that merely arrive in Orlando on the next flight although subjecting guests (few) to additional waits because DME itself misdirected  a bag within WDW.


----------



## AngiTN

seashoreCM said:


> On second thought I agree that doing it (using Magical Express for luggage only) would be "at your own risk."
> 
> *Like this: If neither the guest nor the luggage is transported by DME then DME might not take responsibility simply because yellow tags were affixed to the luggage. You could say that such  guest was not a DME guest*.
> 
> I suppose that any paid claims relating to DME and also to various other dealings with Disney are under nondisclosure agreements hence little information about such is available.
> 
> In addition, in the name of efficiency, DME has stopped asking at the welcoming area how many bags you have (asked of each and every party) in favor of letting things slip until a guest reports non-receipt of a bag from DME (very few parties). This chops out a big chunk of work proactively trying to locate bags (lots) that merely arrive in Orlando on the next flight although subjecting guests (few) to additional waits because DME itself misdirected  a bag within WDW.


DME doesn't actually do anything with the bags at all. Bags Inc does. Could it be Mears, who handles ME and Bags, Inc, who handles bags, don't report to each other? No reason for Mears to know how many bags you have if they aren't handling them. Honestly don't know if they used to do it themselves or what. 

But yes, the bold is the way I look at it. We do use ME (DH loves ME and wants to ride it to Disney, me, eh, I'm mixed about it)
There's been a few unusual circumstances when we didn't but we did use our yellow tags but that's not our norm. I did do that with the mindset of it being at our own risk. I wasn't worried at all but wasn't going to blame Disney if it went wrong.


----------



## AngiTN

goofy4tink said:


> Here's my issue...if they don't know how many bags you checked, there is no way they are going to know if a bag has been misdirected. Let's say you arrive at MCO around 11am, you've tagged your family's 6 bags. You go to DME, and head to WDW, safe in the knowledge that your bags are being take care of. Your room isn't ready yet, so you leave your carry on bags with Bell Services, and head to a park. You return to the resort after dinner, around 8:30ish. You go to your now ready room, carry on bags in hand. You find 5 bags sitting there, inside the door! Ah, where's the 6th bag? Who knows. So you call down to Bell Services. And at this point? Who knows what happens. The airline is going to tell you that the time for reporting a missing bag has passed. You can report it and if it turns up, fine. But, I'm not sure how actively they are going to look for it. And Disney?  I've had a bag sent to Pop, at 5pm, only to have it sit there until 1am, while I'm at POR!!! And I called down about it 3 times!!! So, not sure how much help Disney is going to be!!



Though, even if you ride the bus, they aren't going to know you how many bags you had then either, right? Disney will have no knowledge about your bags no matter if you ride the bus or if you don't ride the bus. There is likely some record of how many yellow tags were issued but with resort changes and such we have had way more yellow tags issued to us than we've ever used so that doesn't really tell them anything useful.

I realize they can look and say you never rode the bus, so you are SOL, just saying that initially, they won't know you had 6 bags either way.


----------



## seashoreCM

AngiTN said:


> DME doesn't actually do anything with the bags at all. Bags Inc does. Could it be Mears, who handles ME and Bags, Inc, who handles bags, don't report to each other? .


Going to Disney, baggage handling is considered part of Magical Express. There is no compelling need for Mears (which operates the buses) and the company that delivers the bags to report to each other. The DME guest's final destination, which is also where he would file baggage claims, is his resort. The number of bags the guest had will finally become known when the guest shows his airline issued claim checks.

Even if DME got a bag count from you at the welcoming area, they could not commence a baggage claim with your airline because they do not have your claim checks.

Going home, baggage handling out of the resort is done by BAGS, Inc. Again, there is no compelling need for Mears and BAGS to report to each other. Any baggage claims would also be filed at the guest's final destination, here, generally his hometown airport.


----------



## AngiTN

seashoreCM said:


> Going to Disney, baggage handling is considered part of Magical Express. The significant point is that from the DME guest's point of view, the bags were supposed to travel with the guest (okay, following the guest's routing in space and time  exactly, approximately or vaguely) and when this fails then the guest has recourse at his final destination (his resort) with the entity that was supposed to bring the bags there.
> 
> Going home, baggage handling out of the resort is done by BAGS, Inc. The same sentence above beginning "The significant point ..." applies  except replace "his resort" with "his destination, probably hometown, airport.")


Huh? Bags, Inc is the contractor that picks up and delivers the bags to Disney. Other than that, I don't understand your first sentence at all. You gotta speak blonde to me, sorry 

They also provide the RAC service too, yes. The do the contract both ways.


----------



## seashoreCM

(Let me try my first sentence again.) For Magical Express to Disney the buses for guests are provided by Mears and the truck transportation for the baggage is provided by Bags, Inc.

For going home just the buses for guests are considered part of DME; they require advance reservation for a specific bus time; and they are provided by Mears. Resort Airport Check-in service does not require an advance reservation separate from your plane ticket; it is provided by Bags, Inc.; and the baggage is considered to go under airport control as it is taken at the check stand at your resort.


----------



## goofy4tink

AngiTN said:


> Though, even if you ride the bus, they aren't going to know you how many bags you had then either, right? Disney will have no knowledge about your bags no matter if you ride the bus or if you don't ride the bus. There is likely some record of how many yellow tags were issued but with resort changes and such we have had way more yellow tags issued to us than we've ever used so that doesn't really tell them anything useful.
> 
> I realize they can look and say you never rode the bus, so you are SOL, just saying that initially, they won't know you had 6 bags either way.


They used to ask how many bags you checked, and then plugged that into their system. But, it hasn't been that way in a very long time. If someone feels the need to tag their bags and then not ride the bus, so be it. Would I? I doubt it. If I'm paying to get from MCO to WDW, then I want my bags with me. If I'm using DME, then no money out of pocket and it's worth it to me to have to wait for my bags to get to me.


----------



## Disneyjojo789

WE used DME in February for the Princess half weekend. From the airport, we needed to go right to the race expo because of an early dinner reservation. We used a ride share company to get to the expo and sent our bags on the DME. It worked out perfectly for us. We then took the DME back to the airport on our return home. It is a great seamless , easy experience. A great perk for staying on Disney property.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

10 years and I still smile when I see the title of this thread


----------



## KBoopaloo

Disneyjojo789 said:


> WE used DME in February for the Princess half weekend. From the airport, we needed to go right to the race expo because of an early dinner reservation. We used a ride share company to get to the expo and sent our bags on the DME. It worked out perfectly for us. We then took the DME back to the airport on our return home. It is a great seamless , easy experience. A great perk for staying on Disney property.



Half our group arrived on a later flight on our arrival day and we really wanted to get some park time in that first night so I had them take a van from MCO and just rely on DME for bag delivery to the resort. It made me a little nervous but we had no issues at all. They arrived at our resort about an hour after landing, we all headed off to Animal Kingdom and their bags were in their rooms when we got back from the park that night. Easy peasy.


----------



## Runner225

Alrighty....I am joining the discussion bc I don't know what to do!

Our plane gets us into MCO at 4:40pm and we are registered to take DME. We also have a rental car that we are supposed to pick up at the Car Care Center. Our original plan was to have me, DH and DD Age 2 on DME to Pop and then DH would take the shuttle to Car Care Center while I got ourselves settled in the room. We have a ressie at Boma for 7:45 which we plan on using the car to get to....We are now considering getting the rental car at MCO instead to save time to make it to the reservation, but like many do not want to deal with the luggage situation. Making the reservation any later isn't an option for us, as DD can't handle anything later than that.

What should we do?

1) Have myself and DD take DME to POP, while DH gets the rental car at MCO and meets us POP
2) All 3 of us take DME and stick to the original plan
3) All 3 of us go to the car rental at MCO, hope & pray luggage is there that night

Additionally, if we go with option 1 or 3...would we have to check in with DME (have them scan the MBs) and then "sneak" away? If I went with option 1, I would be staying with DD and only DH would be sneaking away.

Sorry and thanks!


----------



## seashoreCM

deleted...............


----------



## bumbershoot

Runner225 said:


> Alrighty....I am joining the discussion bc I don't know what to do!
> 
> Our plane gets us into MCO at 4:40pm and we are registered to take DME. We also have a rental car that we are supposed to pick up at the Car Care Center. Our original plan was to have me, DH and DD Age 2 on DME to Pop and then DH would take the shuttle to Car Care Center while I got ourselves settled in the room. We have a ressie at Boma for 7:45 which we plan on using the car to get to....We are now considering getting the rental car at MCO instead to save time to make it to the reservation, but like many do not want to deal with the luggage situation. Making the reservation any later isn't an option for us, as DD can't handle anything later than that.
> 
> What should we do?
> 
> 1) Have myself and DD take DME to POP, while DH gets the rental car at MCO and meets us POP
> 2) All 3 of us take DME and stick to the original plan
> 3) All 3 of us go to the car rental at MCO, hope & pray luggage is there that night
> 
> Additionally, if we go with option 1 or 3...would we have to check in with DME (have them scan the MBs) and then "sneak" away? If I went with option 1, I would be staying with DD and only DH would be sneaking away.
> 
> Sorry and thanks!



I would look further back in posts to see if people check in or not. 

The thing is, checked bags with the yellow tags are pulled from behind the scenes and put onto vans (or whatever) totally separately from the human transportation. So unless they implement a separate step of verifying that people have checked in, the bags just go.

That said, I wouldn’t make a reservation a mere three hours after landing. 3 hours sounds like a lot but when you start breaking it down it feels a LOT closer. I’d rather eat at the resort that night and make Boma another night.

Be sure to price out the car from MCO before making decisions. Sometimes it’s cheaper and sometimes it isn’t.

And if you stick with CCC, these are the hours for the shuttles:

*Hours of Availability: *
6:00 AM - 7:30 PM, Monday - Friday
6:00 AM - 5:30 PM, Saturday, Sunday

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/car-rental-services/

And they require a minimum of an hour’s notice that you need a ride, and an hour the last two times I’ve used them has been too short.  So arrange for that shuttle well ahead of time from pop. If you stick with ccc.


----------



## AngiTN

PP is correct, there's currently no need to check in. The bags are taken off the plane and transported to Disney independently/separately from human transportation. There's no cross checking done so there's no need for you to check in to ME. It's even possible for the bags to be taken, sorted and on the van before you even board ME, if the bag was lucky enough to hit the right cycle and you happen to stop for a bathroom break, change of clothes and grab a cup of coffee at Starbucks. 

If you do stick with a reservation on arrival day keep up with everything and be ready to change it if you are behind. After all, you can't control flight arrival times, you could have a delay there and throws it all off. I will sometimes make an ADR on arrival day but it's never something that is a must do and always something I can easily move if needed.


----------



## the_grinch

Can Someone please verify some facts for me, I will be going to Disney and I purposely booked late returning flights, so I could to stay in the bubble as long as possible.  I'll be flying out using southwest.  I checked disney's web site and southwest is a participate in the Resort Airline Checkin (RAC).  So on the day of departure and I take all my luggage to the Resort Airline Checkin stand in the morning and check it all in.  Go to the park for the day, taking a uber to the Airport directly from the park.  My next question is how much time should I leave to get to the Airport before my flight(the whole family is TSA pre checked).  Thank you for any advice you can offer.


----------



## goofy4tink

the_grinch said:


> Can Someone please verify some facts for me, I will be going to Disney and I purposely booked late returning flights, so I could to stay in the bubble as long as possible.  I'll be flying out using southwest.  I checked disney's web site and southwest is a participate in the Resort Airline Checkin (RAC).  So on the day of departure and I take all my luggage to the Resort Airline Checkin stand in the morning and check it all in.  Go to the park for the day, taking a uber to the Airport directly from the park.  My next question is how much time should I leave to get to the Airport before my flight(the whole family is TSA pre checked).  Thank you for any advice you can offer.


Yep, you've got it right. I would get Uber between 1.5 and 2 hrs prior to boarding


----------



## AngiTN

goofy4tink said:


> Yep, you've got it right. I would get Uber between 1.5 and 2 hrs prior to boarding


Yep, that gives you plenty of time. We do it all the time, even when we have to check bags (when we have been at Universal) since we use curbside check in vs going inside


----------



## dancin Disney style

goofy4tink said:


> Yep, you've got it right. I would get Uber between 1.5 and 2 hrs prior to boarding


The key word here is 'boarding'.....which is usually 30-40 minutes prior to departure.

Personally, I don't like to cut it that close. I would rather have extra time than to be worried about being late.  If it where me I would be leaving WDW property no later than 2hr and 45min before flight departure time.  MCO is large, busy and things there are unpredictable. Even the TSA pre check line can be 30 minutes long.  Depending on how late in the evening the flight is you may also need to allow additional time for traffic.


----------



## Lilsia

dancin Disney style said:


> The key word here is 'boarding'.....which is usually 30-40 minutes prior to departure.
> 
> Personally, I don't like to cut it that close. I would rather have extra time than to be worried about being late.  If it where me I would be leaving WDW property no later than 2hr and 45min before flight departure time.  MCO is large, busy and things there are unpredictable. Even the TSA pre check line can be 30 minutes long.  Depending on how late in the evening the flight is you may also need to allow additional time for traffic.



We rather be early too. There have been plenty of times that it took us over a half an hour to get through security. It is hit and miss at MCO. TO me the extra 30-60 minutes at the park is not worth the hassle of missing our flight.


----------



## AngiTN

dancin Disney style said:


> The key word here is 'boarding'.....which is usually 30-40 minutes prior to departure.
> 
> Personally, I don't like to cut it that close. I would rather have extra time than to be worried about being late.  If it where me I would be leaving WDW property no later than 2hr and 45min before flight departure time.  MCO is large, busy and things there are unpredictable. Even the TSA pre check line can be 30 minutes long.  Depending on how late in the evening the flight is you may also need to allow additional time for traffic.


In nearly 20 flights out of MCO since getting TSA Precheck it's never taken 30 min to get through security. I guess it's possible but sure would be an extreme.


----------



## goofy4tink

dancin Disney style said:


> The key word here is 'boarding'.....which is usually 30-40 minutes prior to departure.
> 
> Personally, I don't like to cut it that close. I would rather have extra time than to be worried about being late.  If it where me I would be leaving WDW property no later than 2hr and 45min before flight departure time.  MCO is large, busy and things there are unpredictable. Even the TSA pre check line can be 30 minutes long.  Depending on how late in the evening the flight is you may also need to allow additional time for traffic.


I have to agree with AngiTN....I fly out of MCO about every other month, have TSA precheck, and have never been in line longer than 10 mins...ever. Even using the non-precheck line has never taken me longer than 30 mins. Sure, it can happen, but not routinely.  And boarding usually starts 30 m ins prior to departure. I have yet to fly on an airline that starts boarding sooner than that. 
So, if your flight is at 4pm, on SW. You don't have any bags to check since you've left them with RAC that morning. You all have precheck. SW may start boarding 30 mins prior to departure but since it's by group, you will pretty much know how early you need to be at the gate. So, if you're in the  A group, or family boarding (after the A group), you need to be at the gate by 3:15, latest, to line up. B or C group, a wee bit later.  That means you need to be at the airport by 2:30, plenty of time to get through security and to the gate. Which means leaving WDW property by 2:00. If you want to have spare time, leave a bit sooner. Many like to leave 90 mins prior to their flight...that's cutting it too close for me. But, then again, I have no problem sitting at the gate for a bit.


----------



## dancin Disney style

goofy4tink said:


> I have to agree with AngiTN....I fly out of MCO about every other month, have TSA precheck, and have never been in line longer than 10 mins...ever. Even using the non-precheck line has never taken me longer than 30 mins. Sure, it can happen, but not routinely.  And boarding usually starts 30 m ins prior to departure. I have yet to fly on an airline that starts boarding sooner than that.
> So, if your flight is at 4pm, on SW. You don't have any bags to check since you've left them with RAC that morning. You all have precheck. SW may start boarding 30 mins prior to departure but since it's by group, you will pretty much know how early you need to be at the gate. So, if you're in the  A group, or family boarding (after the A group), you need to be at the gate by 3:15, latest, to line up. B or C group, a wee bit later.  That means you need to be at the airport by 2:30, plenty of time to get through security and to the gate. Which means leaving WDW property by 2:00. If you want to have spare time, leave a bit sooner. Many like to leave 90 mins prior to their flight...that's cutting it too close for me. But, then again, I have no problem sitting at the gate for a bit.


I've personally been in the precheck line for 27 minutes.  I've been in the regular line for between 30-45 minutes on many occasions.   I've also gotten through the regular line faster than my daughter in the precheck line. I have also had experiences where I got through in 5-10 minutes.  The point is that it's unpredictable and you have to allow sufficient time.


----------



## goofy4tink

dancin Disney style said:


> I've personally been in the precheck line for 27 minutes.  I've been in the regular line for between 30-45 minutes on many occasions.   I've also gotten through the regular line faster than my daughter in the precheck line. I have also had experiences where I got through in 5-10 minutes.  The point is that it's unpredictable and you have to allow sufficient time.


As I said, can it happen? Sure. But, it isn't the norm. MCO asks that we arrive at the airport 2 hrs prior to flight time. That's more than enough time....usually at least 30 mins too much!
I've watched those nut cases who arrive at security, large carry on bag in hand, muttering that 'Now I have to stand in this line, with idiots who have no idea what they're doing. My flight boards in 10 mins...let's go people!!!'. Yep, actually heard that a year or so ago!!! Or the woman who decided she just had to have her Dunkin....I was about 8 people back she was 4 people behind me....they called final boarding for her flight!! Seriously?? Then, called her by name. She dithered until they called her by name!!! Then she ran. So, yeah, some people cut it way to close. I just prefer to get to the airport about 90 mins prior to departure. That gives me an hour to get through security and to my gate, before boarding starts. Should be plenty of time.


----------



## AngiTN

goofy4tink said:


> As I said, can it happen? Sure. But, it isn't the norm. MCO asks that we arrive at the airport 2 hrs prior to flight time. That's more than enough time....usually at least 30 mins too much!
> I've watched those nut cases who arrive at security, large carry on bag in hand, muttering that 'Now I have to stand in this line, with idiots who have no idea what they're doing. My flight boards in 10 mins...let's go people!!!'. Yep, actually heard that a year or so ago!!! Or the woman who decided she just had to have her Dunkin....I was about 8 people back she was 4 people behind me....they called final boarding for her flight!! Seriously?? Then, called her by name. She dithered until they called her by name!!! Then she ran. So, yeah, some people cut it way to close. I just prefer to get to the airport about 90 mins prior to departure. That gives me an hour to get through security and to my gate, before boarding starts. *Should be plenty of time*.


And it is. Just checked the particulars for our last flight. We boarded at 8:55 (a Monday night). Uber shows we were dropped off at 7:37 (picked up at 7:06). We had to drop our bags at bag check (left from Universal, not Disney), used Skycab outside, no line. Stopped for the bathroom, got through PreCheck, got bottles of water and we were seated at our gate for over an hour. 

Trip before that we left from Disney so didn't need to check bags at the airport. Got picked up at 4:54, got to the airport at 5:32 (on a Thursday evening), flight boarded at 6:50 and we had close to an hour at the gate. 

We always use a similar time frame as the above and we always have more than enough time to site at the gate. It's not even been tight or close or anything.


----------



## cdepauli

AngiTN said:


> Smart tags was the best words I could use to describe it. They track your bags. I get alerts when they load the bags on/off the plane, including each time if you change planes



Can you tell me which smart tags you use and if you like them?


----------



## cmwade77

cdepauli said:


> Can you tell me which smart tags you use and if you like them?


Tile is generally considered the best, just stick it somewhere inside your bag, preferably near the outside to increase range. They work well because they have by far the largest community, basically if you report an item as lost, then the app on everyone's phone looks for the missing item. This is done entirely in the background, the only time the user ever knows something happened is if you click the button to thank them directly for helping you find your item, otherwise they would never know that they helped.


----------



## cdepauli

cmwade77 said:


> Tile is generally considered the best, just stick it somewhere inside your bag, preferably near the outside to increase range. They work well because they have by far the largest community, basically if you report an item as lost, then the app on everyone's phone looks for the missing item. This is done entirely in the background, the only time the user ever knows something happened is if you click the button to thank them directly for helping you find your item, otherwise they would never know that they helped.



It seems like this is different than tile, in that the tag is actually scanned? Unless I am misinterpreting the original sentiment. I had planned to use Tile but I actually wonder what the hit rate is like "behind the scenes" at an airport.


----------



## OKW Lover

AngiTN said:


> In nearly 20 flights out of MCO since getting TSA Precheck it's never taken 30 min to get through security. I guess it's possible but sure would be an extreme.


Agree.  We live here and fly out of MCO very frequently.  I'd say 10 minutes is the longest its taken us to get through security with pre check.


----------



## AngiTN

cdepauli said:


> Can you tell me which smart tags you use and if you like them?


They aren't my tags. It's done by the airline


----------



## cdepauli

AngiTN said:


> They aren't my tags. It's done by the airline




OH! I thought you meant you bought something for when you might fly SW. Thank you!


----------



## AngiTN

cdepauli said:


> OH! I thought you meant you bought something for when you might fly SW. Thank you!


No, I didn't. I found something but reviews were iffy


----------



## cmwade77

I would still highly recommend shoving a Tile into your luggage, they are relatively cheap and can help you find lost luggage quickly.


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

Hi, I'm still not clear on this.  I read that on my return trip to MCO, I can check my bags using RAC and not use ME even if I signed up for it on my arrival.  The question I have is my traveling party is on the same flight reservation, but three are at a different hotel.  Since we are on the same flight, can I check in all the bags with RAC at my hotel?  Thank you!


----------



## Alesia

5DisneyNuts said:


> Hi, I'm still not clear on this.  I read that on my return trip to MCO, I can check my bags using RAC and not use ME even if I signed up for it on my arrival.  The question I have is my traveling party is on the same flight reservation, but three are at a different hotel.  Since we are on the same flight, can I check in all the bags with RAC at my hotel?  Thank you!


Well, I suppose you could, but you would have to check them all under your name, so that would get pretty expensive. Also how would they get the bags to you?

Why can't they just check their own bags?


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

Alesia said:


> Well, I suppose you could, but you would have to check them all under your name, so that would get pretty expensive. Also how would they get the bags to you?
> 
> Why can't they just check their own bags?



Thank you for the reply.  The confirmation is under my name and we are all on the same flight.  We are not on the same hotel reservation though. Why would that be expensive?  Tips?  Not sure I'm following that.

They have the car and are coming to my hotel for an early breakfast so thought we could just check in together through RAC if possible.


----------



## Alesia

5DisneyNuts said:


> Thank you for the reply.  The confirmation is under my name and we are all on the same flight.  We are not on the same hotel reservation though. Why would that be expensive?  Tips?  Not sure I'm following that.
> 
> They have the car and are coming to my hotel for an early breakfast so thought we could just check in together through RAC if possible.


You would have to check the luggage in your name. The airline charges more for extra bags.

For example, if an airline charges $25 for the first bag and $50 for each additional bag per passenger, 3 passengers with 1 bag each would pay a total of $75 while 1 person with 3 bags would pay $125.

It would be better if they just check their bags at their own resort before leaving for breakfast.


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

Now I understand, thank you!  So regardless of all of us being on the same airline reservation, RAC will match against the resort reservation and only allow luggage to be associated with the resort guests, correct?  

The arrival trip to the resort won't be an issue, but I wasn't sure how the return would work.

Makes sense.


----------



## Lilsia

5DisneyNuts said:


> Now I understand, thank you!  So regardless of all of us being on the same airline reservation, RAC will match against the resort reservation and only allow luggage to be associated with the resort guests, correct?
> 
> The arrival trip to the resort won't be an issue, but I wasn't sure how the return would work.
> 
> Makes sense.



If you are all on the same reservation and you have all of the bags then you can say who each bag is for. BUT, each adult that is checking into the flight needs to be there and show their ID. The RAC is the same thing as skycap or the airline desk at the airport and all of the same rules apply. They will not just take your bags, they are actually checking you into the flight.


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

Lilsia said:


> If you are all on the same reservation and you have all of the bags then you can say who each bag is for. BUT, each adult that is checking into the flight needs to be there and show their ID. The RAC is the same thing as skycap or the airline desk at the airport and all of the same rules apply. They will not just take your bags, they are actually checking you into the flight.



Thank you, that's what I was originally thinking too.  I just wasn't sure if RAC would match up against the hotel reservation.  We will give it a try, but if we run into any issues like Alesia pointed out, we will take the bags ourselves.


----------



## Alesia

Lilsia said:


> If you are all on the same reservation and you have all of the bags then you can say who each bag is for. BUT, each adult that is checking into the flight needs to be there and show their ID. The RAC is the same thing as skycap or the airline desk at the airport and all of the same rules apply. They will not just take your bags, they are actually checking you into the flight.


Can you use RAC at a resort that you aren't staying at? I'm pretty sure that you can't, but I could be confusing it with something else


----------



## goofy4tink

5DisneyNuts said:


> Thank you, that's what I was originally thinking too.  I just wasn't sure if RAC would match up against the hotel reservation.  We will give it a try, but if we run into any issues like Alesia pointed out, we will take the bags ourselves.


You have to check your bags with RAC at the hotel/resort you are registered at! You are not allowed (at least that's been the case up to now) to take your bags to another resort and check them there. It makes no difference who is on your flight confirmation...as long as you are listed on a flight, you can check your bags, but it has to be at the resort you are staying at. 
Now, having said that, I suppose that if you were staying at, say the Dolphin which doesn't offer RAC services, but your daughter was at BW, you could drag your bags over to BW and have your daughter check them in there, under her name. But, it would be costly...with the exception of SW,  most airlines charge for checked bags. And even SW charges for the third bag!!
So, each person is better off just checking their bags at their own resort.


----------



## apulk

5DisneyNuts said:


> Hi, I'm still not clear on this.  I read that on my return trip to MCO, I can check my bags using RAC and not use ME even if I signed up for it on my arrival.  The question I have is my traveling party is on the same flight reservation, but three are at a different hotel.  Since we are on the same flight, can I check in all the bags with RAC at my hotel?  Thank you!



It's a TSA person that will likely meet with you for the baggage checkin at the resort and that's the real deal security check just like at the airport -- only faster and way more convenient  -- will match the bag with the Photo ID, boarding pass and of all traveling adults.  I think everyone is going to have to be together or do the baggage check themselves are their own resort


----------



## kaytieeldr

apulk said:


> It's a TSA person that will likely meet with you for the baggage checkin


Not exactly. The CMs checking people in for their flights are equivalent to airport SkyCaps.

RAC is identical to Curbside Check-in, except that the curb is 20-,ish miles from the terminal.


----------



## Lilsia

Alesia said:


> Can you use RAC at a resort that you aren't staying at? I'm pretty sure that you can't, but I could be confusing it with something else



Technically you should be able to. But I think they go through the reservations and see who is checking out and using DME to start the process. I have had them already print my boarding pass and leave it on my door ahead of time. I just take my bags, show my ID and I am good to go. You might want to ask them before the day you leave and see what your options are. I would think that just as long as you are staying at a WDW resort that it should not matter.


----------



## Alesia

Lilsia said:


> Technically you should be able to. But I think they go through the reservations and see who is checking out and using DME to start the process. I have had them already print my boarding pass and leave it on my door ahead of time. I just take my bags, show my ID and I am good to go. You might want to ask them before the day you leave and see what your options are. I would think that just as long as you are staying at a WDW resort that it should not matter.


Nope. You can't use RAC at a resort you are not staying at (@goofy4tink confirmed it above.)


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

Thank you all for the replies! We will check in separately at our own resorts.


----------



## Lilsia

Alesia said:


> Nope. You can't use RAC at a resort you are not staying at (@goofy4tink confirmed it above.)



Good to know.


----------



## goofy4tink

I have to ask, why would you want to drag your bags to another resort, just to check them in? Seems like a fair amount of work. Just curious.


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

goofy4tink said:


> I have to ask, why would you want to drag your bags to another resort, just to check them in? Seems like a fair amount of work. Just curious.



The 3 traveling from the other hotel have the car and since we were all on the same confirmation and all guests of WDW resorts I thought it would be easier and save time if we checked in together.  I was also trying to avoid confusion with my name being the lead on the SWA confirmation and only secondary members checking in separately at at the other resort. 

The RAC lines can be quite long. Throwing the bags in a car and taking them out to check in the front of the hotel doesn't seem like a big deal if it makes the check in go more smoothly.


----------



## goofy4tink

5DisneyNuts said:


> The 3 traveling from the other hotel have the car and since we were all on the same confirmation and all guests of WDW resorts I thought it would be easier and save time if we checked in together.  I was also trying to avoid confusion with my name being the lead on the SWA confirmation and only secondary members checking in separately at at the other resort.
> 
> The RAC lines can be quite long. Throwing the bags in a car and taking them out to check in the front of the hotel doesn't seem like a big deal if it makes the check in go more smoothly.


I've never encountered a long line, at least more than 2 or 3 people in front of me, but I tend to check my bags prior to 8am. It doesn't matter who the lead person is. As long as each person is listed on the flight info, it's all good. They just need to know their flight info.


----------



## Lilsia

goofy4tink said:


> I've never encountered a long line, at least more than 2 or 3 people in front of me, but I tend to check my bags prior to 8am. It doesn't matter who the lead person is. As long as each person is listed on the flight info, it's all good. They just need to know their flight info.



 This is what I was thinking too. I have never had more then a couple of families in front of me and I have gone at all times of the morning, depending on my flight. Maybe we have just been extremely lucky.


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

Probably 4 or 5 times at the BWI we have been on line for a 1/2 hour or so with many families in front of us.  We travel at high volume times however. 
Glad your experiences have been different.


----------



## goofy4tink

5DisneyNuts said:


> Probably 4 or 5 times at the BWI we have been on line for a 1/2 hour or so with many families in front of us.  We travel at high volume times however.
> Glad your experiences have been different.


I've seen lines that are on the long side, but that's been around 9am or so. If families are flying home around 12:30-2:00, they tend to not go to parks, so they sleep a bit late, pack up that morning, then head down to RAC just before it's time to leave, either via DME or some other way. They tend to leave RAC until about 3:5 hrs prior to flight time. So, you see longer lines after 8:30 or so. That's why I take my bags down by 7!


----------



## WillowRain

Okay so, if I check my bags at SFO with the DME tags, they will go no matter what? And then I can take a private shuttle of my own? I do not have patience to read through all of these. What is RAC? We will be taking the bus on the way back.


----------



## goofy4tink

WillowRain said:


> Okay so, if I check my bags at SFO with the DME tags, they will go no matter what? And then I can take a private shuttle of my own? I do not have patience to read through all of these. What is RAC? We will be taking the bus on the way back.


Yes, your tagged bags 'should' get to your resort just fine. 
As far as your return to MCO goes, RAC (remote airline checkin) is a service offered by BAGS, at each resort. As long as you are flying home on a 'participating airline' you can go to the RAC counter and get your boarding pass issued and your bags checked. Just be aware that you must be walking away from the RAC counter no less than 3 hrs prior to your flight departure time...for example, your flight is at 9am, you must be done at RAC no later than 6am...if you get there at 6:05, you will be turned away. Also, RAC opens at 5am, so if you have a flight much earlier than 8:15, you won't be able to use RAC and you'll have to take your bags with you, back to MCO, and check them at the airport.


----------



## WillowRain

goofy4tink said:


> Yes, your tagged bags 'should' get to your resort just fine.
> As far as your return to MCO goes, RAC (remote airline checkin) is a service offered by BAGS, at each resort. As long as you are flying home on a 'participating airline' you can go to the RAC counter and get your boarding pass issued and your bags checked. Just be aware that you must be walking away from the RAC counter no less than 3 hrs prior to your flight departure time...for example, your flight is at 9am, you must be done at RAC no later than 6am...if you get there at 6:05, you will be turned away. Also, RAC opens at 5am, so if you have a flight much earlier than 8:15, you won't be able to use RAC and you'll have to take your bags with you, back to MCO, and check them at the airport.



Oh cool. That's good to know about them printing our boarding passes. I somehow split 2 of my kids from my reservation and cannot link them to my Delta account. So that's a nice bonus then I won't have to do it at the airport?


----------



## AngiTN

Lilsia said:


> This is what I was thinking too. I have never had more then a couple of families in front of me and I have gone at all times of the morning, depending on my flight. Maybe we have just been extremely lucky.


Countless flights home and we'd never had a long line/wait. Until we did. Our last trip coming home, this past July, leaving from Poly. Close to an hour in line. Never had anything near that before. We always check out within the same hour, 10-11. Everyone's luck runs is likely to run out eventually, I suppose. Thankfully we never plan anything specific or time critical on departure day


----------



## bapcap

If we don’t want to wait on our bags to be delivered to our resort via Disney Express from the airport, can we pick them up ourselves at baggage claim and take them directly to the bus we take to our resort? We would not use the tags sent to us, right?


----------



## bapcap

If we take a limo with our bags to our resort from the airport, can we use Disney Express to return to airport at the end of our trip?


----------



## AngiTN

bapcap said:


> If we don’t want to wait on our bags to be delivered to our resort via Disney Express from the airport, can we pick them up ourselves at baggage claim and take them directly to the bus we take to our resort? We would not use the tags sent to us, right?


Yep and yep



bapcap said:


> If we take a limo with our bags to our resort from the airport, can we use Disney Express to return to airport at the end of our trip?


Yep.


----------



## goofy4tink

Ok, I finally gave it a shot. I put the yellow DME tag on my checked bag, but rented a car. I was really curious as to what my experience would be. I was staying at POFQ. Arrived at the resort around 12:30ish. I didn't expect my bag at that point. However, when I returned to my room around 4:30, I thought the bag would be there. Nope.  Gave them a little more time. Went back out. When I returned around 8ish, no bag. I called Bell Services, who said the bag had been delivered. Ah, no, no bag guys. They said they would look into it. They called me back, about 30 mins later, saying that their records showed it as delivered, was I sure it wasn't in the room? Guys, come on, the room isn't  that big,  I think I would notice a large red suitcase!!!  About 30 mins later there is a knock on the door, Bell Services, but no bag in hand. The guy asks if my bag is blue. No, it's red, with red/white polka dot tape on the handle!  'Ahhhh, just a minute', and he knocks on the door next to me, no one is there, he opens the door, and there is my bag!!!  He says the evidently no one scanned the door when it was delivered...if you open the door, there is a barcode between the hinges!!! He scanned it, my bag now is where it should be. He apologized profusely, saying 'Whoever delivered your bag didn't follow protocol and  will be retrained. We're very sorry this happened.'  Fine, but my question for him would be, how the heck did you know exactly where the red bag with dotted tape on it was!!!! I'm going to assume he was the one who incorrectly delivered it!!!
So, my tagged bag got to the  resort just fine, without my riding the bus. The issues I had were completely resort based.


----------



## bobbiwoz

This is a long thread!

Just this week, my husband asked at BCV if we could use ME for luggage only and he was told yes.  

Is this true.  DH wants to sign up do ME but rent a car and not wait for luggage.  The first post here says no.  Has the policy changed since this thread began.


----------



## Alesia

bobbiwoz said:


> This is a long thread!
> 
> Just this week, my husband asked at BCV if we could use ME for luggage only and he was told yes.
> 
> Is this true.  DH wants to sign up do ME but rent a car and not wait for luggage.  The first post here says no.  Has the policy changed since this thread began.


The first post is still accurate. Are you supposed to do it? No. Will it work? Probably.

The first rule of WDW: never trust info from a CM about anything that is not very directly and narrowly related to their job.


----------



## goofy4tink

bobbiwoz said:


> This is a long thread!
> 
> Just this week, my husband asked at BCV if we could use ME for luggage only and he was told yes.
> 
> Is this true.  DH wants to sign up do ME but rent a car and not wait for luggage.  The first post here says no.  Has the policy changed since this thread began.


Can you? Yes, I did. Does Disney want you doing this? Not really, but they truly don't care. If they did care, they could change it up. My concern would be a CM saying that you can. Who did your dh talk to at BCV?


----------



## Lilsia

Alesia said:


> The first post is still accurate. Are you supposed to do it? No. Will it work? Probably.
> 
> The first rule of WDW: never trust info from a CM about anything that is not very directly and narrowly related to their job.


And even then it is iffy. I am staying at SSR now and the daily garbage pickup housekeeping kept throwing stuff away that was not trash so I went to front desk and asked them to stop coming every day. The cast member said that they do not do trash every day but only every 4 days. I explained to him the change they made and he still did not believe me. I insisted and so he went to ask someone and I followed and heard him say that pretty much I'm a nut case. Well the other cast member set him straight and he had to eat crow. Disney is not very good about training people.  How hard is it to print up a sheet and post it in an area that all of the cast members will see.


----------



## Alesia

Lilsia said:


> And even then it is iffy. I am staying at SSR now and the daily garbage pickup housekeeping kept throwing stuff away that was not trash so I went to front desk and asked them to stop coming every day. The cast member said that they do not do trash every day but only every 4 days. I explained to him the change they made and he still did not believe me. I insisted and so he went to ask someone and I followed and heard him say that pretty much I'm a nut case. Well the other cast member set him straight and he had to eat crow. Disney is not very good about training people.  How hard is it to print up a sheet and post it in an area that all of the cast members will see.


That's exactly what i mean. If you have an issue with housekeeping, talk directly to housekeeping. Asking a front desk CM about anything that doesn't deal directly with their duties (i.e. check-in and check-out) is just asking for trouble.


----------



## bobbiwoz

goofy4tink said:


> Can you? Yes, I did. Does Disney want you doing this? Not really, but they truly don't care. If they did care, they could change it up. My concern would be a CM saying that you can. Who did your dh talk to at BCV?



He asked someone in the hotel lobby at BC.


----------



## Missyrose

I tagged my bags and didn't ride DME on Thursday, bags arrived fine. YMMV.


----------



## mrd7896

Leaving in less than 3 weeks (WOO!) planning on tagging our singular checked bag and then getting an Uber or Lyft. Should we bother scanning our MagicBands at the podium and then walking away to get our uber since all of the ground transportation is near one another? I know "Why would you bother doing that, just get on the bus" but that minute of our time is worth it if it will ensure anything more? (Unless that will screw things up for others/you have to check in multiple times before riding the bus. But i heard your bands are activated once you do that check in at the podium)

Did @Missyrose just went on their merry way, disregarding the DME area completely? 

I'm only concerned with not riding the bus because we won't 'check in' until 10 at night when we return from a park. Not sure if that would effect our bags at all even though we are landing in MCO at around 9 am. I completed online check in but wasn't able to change the resort arrival part as it just says Magical Express. 

Advice?


----------



## Missyrose

mrd7896 said:


> Did @Missyrose just went on their merry way, disregarding the DME area completely?


That's correct, I didn't check in at DME at all.


----------



## sasmom

I tagged my bags and didn’t ride MDE today.  All bags arrived fine at WL.


----------



## AngiTN

mrd7896 said:


> Leaving in less than 3 weeks (WOO!) planning on tagging our singular checked bag and then getting an Uber or Lyft. *Should we bother scanning our MagicBands at the podium and then walking away to get our uber since all of the ground transportation is near one another?* I know "Why would you bother doing that, just get on the bus" but that minute of our time is worth it if it will ensure anything more? (Unless that will screw things up for others/you have to check in multiple times before riding the bus. But i heard your bands are activated once you do that check in at the podium)
> 
> Did @Missyrose just went on their merry way, disregarding the DME area completely?
> 
> I'm only concerned with not riding the bus because we won't 'check in' until 10 at night when we return from a park. Not sure if that would effect our bags at all even though we are landing in MCO at around 9 am. I completed online check in but wasn't able to change the resort arrival part as it just says Magical Express.
> 
> Advice?


Waste of time. It makes no difference and there are 2 scan points, one at check in and one as you board, so if you scanned at one and not the other they'd know you didn't ride.


----------



## burrito25

so my family 2 adults and 2 kids are going to disney this sat to sat and staying at Poly.  a few months ago a cast member told me its fine if we dont physically ride the ME and our luggage will still get to the hotel.  last night i spoke to them again and re asked the question to confirm and was told the opposite and that at least 1 person needs to be on the bus.   by the looks of browsing this thread it seems the "rule" is you need to be on the bus but many many people get their bags fine without being on it.  its a risk, but seems to be fine.  

am i interpreting 30+ pages of posts correctly?  we we just tag our 2 checked bags with the ME tags and take an uber to the hotel?

followup question... on the return home, can we drop our bags off for the remote check in (flying united) 3+ hours before the flight and get to the airport ourselves? we dont need to take the ME back to MCO right?


----------



## AngiTN

burrito25 said:


> so my family 2 adults and 2 kids are going to disney this sat to sat and staying at Poly.  a few months ago a cast member told me its fine if we dont physically ride the ME and our luggage will still get to the hotel.  last night i spoke to them again and re asked the question to confirm and was told the opposite and that at least 1 person needs to be on the bus.   by the looks of browsing this thread it seems the "rule" is you need to be on the bus but many many people get their bags fine without being on it.  its a risk, but seems to be fine.
> 
> am i interpreting 30+ pages of posts correctly?  we we just tag our 2 checked bags with the ME tags and take an uber to the hotel?
> 
> followup question... on the return home, can we drop our bags off for the remote check in (flying united) 3+ hours before the flight and get to the airport ourselves? we dont need to take the ME back to MCO right?


Last question first, RAC actually has nothing at all to do with ME so yes, you can use RAC and go back to the airport however you wish. No rules against that at all.

As to arrival, you have it right. There is no cross-check done between those who ride and the taking of bags. They'll pull your bags off the flight and route them on to Disney. Period. Plus, there's no time limit on how long you have between arrival and when you get on ME. For instance, if you were to stop and eat at the airport, or wait for a friend or family to arrive you may not even ride ME right away. In that case, your bags would go on well before you leave on ME anyway. Which is likely why they do no cross-checking to make sure the person who owns each bag has gotten on ME before they take it to Disney. And since there's no cross-check, there's nothing stopping you from taking Uber to Disney if that's what you want to do. Where you do take a gamble is if something were to happen to the bags. If it were discovered you didn't ride ME, it's unknown what Disney's stance would be in regards to helping you.


----------



## seashoreCM

AngiTN said:


> (snip) there's nothing stopping you from taking Uber to Disney if that's what you want to do. Where you do take a gamble is if something were to happen to the bags. If it were discovered you didn't ride ME, it's unknown what Disney's stance would be in regards to helping you.



We have here a situation where neither the guest(s) nor their bags went to the resort via Magical Express.

"If I Ran the Zoo"

Let's say you were the Guest Services rep. who first met a family three nights ago and they are back because their bags have still not arrived. Last thing they said was that their airline had not seen the bags since. How would you handle it (help them) and what reasons would you be thinking of? (Don't all of you reply to this thread within the next two minutes.).

By the way, adding a cross check would be extra cost and complexity and would also delay getting bags to guests' rooms.


----------



## AngiTN

seashoreCM said:


> We have here a situation where neither the guest(s) nor their bags went to the resort via Magical Express.
> 
> "If I Ran the Zoo"
> 
> Let's say you were the Guest Services rep. who first met a family three nights ago and they are back because their bags have still not arrived. Last thing they said was that their airline had not seen the bags since. How would you handle it and what reasons would you be thinking of? (Don't all of you reply to this thread within the next two minutes.).
> 
> By the way, adding a cross check would be extra cost and complexity and would also delay getting bags to guests' rooms.


I haven't a clue what this post means.
I've acknowledged that anyone who puts the tags on the bags and doesn't take ME is taking a gamble if the bags don't come. Other than that, what the heck does your post mean?


----------



## goofy4tink

I am not a huge proponent of 'what ifs'. I don't much care about if I ran the zoo. Makes little to no difference.  I care only for actual experiences. I've used every method of transport from MCO to my Disney resort. I've tagged my bags and hopped on the bus. I've tagged my bags and taken a rental car. I have had no issues.
Now....can I say what happens if I tag my bags, I rent a car and drive to my resort, only to find (many hours later) that one of my bags didn't arrive? Nope. We were told in the past that if we rode the bus and tagged our bags, Disney (DME/Mears) would find any missing bags. But, at that time, they asked how many bags we had checked, and put it into their records. That doesn't happen anymore. So, if an airline misdirects one of your tagged bags, and it finally makes it's way to MCO, I imagine that it gets picked  up by DME  and sent along to the resort. But....what if the bag is misdirected, you realize it's missing, who do you call to track it? Do you take care of it yourself? Do you expect Disney to find it? What is the time limitation on reporting a missing bag?


----------



## mfly

DME didnt send us our yellow luggage tags in time (despite me following up multiple times and them claiming to have sent them out). 

We are only coming down for an (extremely) short one-night stay, so we had planned on ubering straight from MCO to the parks, and having our bags tagged and taken by DME. 

Does anyone have any experience with giving DME your baggage claim tickets and then *not* taking DME?


----------



## dancin Disney style

mfly said:


> DME didnt send us our yellow luggage tags in time (despite me following up multiple times and them claiming to have sent them out).
> 
> We are only coming down for an (extremely) short one-night stay, so we had planned on ubering straight from MCO to the parks, and having our bags tagged and taken by DME.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with giving DME your baggage claim tickets and then *not* taking DME?


Couldn't you just pack in a backpack and then get a locker when you arrive at the park?

Personally, I would not trust that they would get my bag without the yellow tags.  I've had issues with the tags on so....


----------



## AngiTN

mfly said:


> DME didnt send us our yellow luggage tags in time (despite me following up multiple times and them claiming to have sent them out).
> 
> We are only coming down for an (extremely) short one-night stay, so we had planned on ubering straight from MCO to the parks, and having our bags tagged and taken by DME.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with giving DME your baggage claim tickets and then *not* taking DME?


Personally if I have to go down and give them my tags I'm taking the bus. I am not giving them the tags and walking out.  Until such a time they make an official announcement that you don't have to use ME to use the bag service.


----------



## mfly

dancin Disney style said:


> Couldn't you just pack in a backpack and then get a locker when you arrive at the park?
> 
> Personally, I would not trust that they would get my bag without the yellow tags.  I've had issues with the tags on so....





AngiTN said:


> Personally if I have to go down and give them my tags I'm taking the bus. I am not giving them the tags and walking out.  Until such a time they make an official announcement that you don't have to use ME to use the bag service.


Thank you both for your advice! We arrived this morning and just decided to suck it up and take DME. It really wasn’t that bad. 

Of course, as soon as we boarded the bus I got my USPS Informed Delivery email showing our DME letter with the yellow luggage tags. 

Oh well! We had a good first (of 2, sadly) day at Disney regardless!


----------



## Missyrose

Just to update, we arrived on Saturday, tagged our bags for DME and picked up our rental car. Our bags were in our room about 5 hours later.


----------



## David Jewell

Just to add to the lengthy discussion. We’re defiantly sending bags with DME for our June Trip and taking an Uber to our reservations at Ohana after landing. My question is: I plan on putting a tile in each of our bags to avoid the possibility of it sitting in the room next door which seems to happen a lot, does anyone else do that?


----------



## Lilsia

David Jewell said:


> I plan on putting a tile in each of our bags to avoid the possibility of it sitting in the room next door which seems to happen a lot, does anyone else do that?


What does this sentence mean? What tile? And why would your bags be in the room next door? I have been using ME since they started offering it and have never had my bags sent to a different room.


----------



## David Jewell

A tile is a small fairly inexpensive device that is a gps tracker. I don’t think it’s that likely that they’ll put my bags in the wrong room, but of all the problem scenarios that have come up in this thread, rather than the bags not being loaded and transported to the resort the resort simply putting the bags in a room next door by mistake seems much more common.


----------



## David Jewell

https://www.thetileapp.com/en-us/


----------



## Lilsia

I never thought to LoJack my bags. Looks like the tile would work well as long as you are within a certain distance of it. Not so much if the airline looses your bags.


----------



## AngiTN

David Jewell said:


> Just to add to the lengthy discussion. We’re defiantly sending bags with DME for our June Trip and taking an Uber to our reservations at Ohana after landing. My question is: I plan on putting a tile in each of our bags to avoid the possibility of it sitting in the room next door which seems to happen a lot, does anyone else do that?


No, I've never bothered with one since you have to be so close for that to work. In all our trips with bag delivery we've only had 1 bag not make our room as it should have. And they knew right where it was. And even then, the bag wouldn't have been close enough for Tile to have done any good at all.


----------



## AngiTN

Thought I'd give a recent update
We tagged our bags on 4/19 and decided at the very minute to call for Uber and not ride the bus
We wanted to make breakfast in the lounge and I knew we could be the first stop or the last and didn't want to chance it
Our bags got to our room with no issues
Not sure how long they took, we landed at 8:30 am and were at the resort by 9:30. We got a room by 2:00 and our bags were there when we walked in the room


----------



## kaytieeldr

So, somewhat less than 4.5 bours.


----------



## AngiTN

kaytieeldr said:


> So, somewhat less than 4.5 bours.


No clue on the time since we didn’t have a room prior to that


----------



## sailored

We fly out in two weeks and are getting a rental. We will be tagging our bags with the magical express tags. Hopefully they get to our room okay!


----------



## Lilsia

I would think that if Disney wanted/expected people to just use it as a luggage delivery service that they would advertise it as such. I think that the way that it is set up now, that the people grabbing the luggage are not in sync with those who actually get on the bus, giving the loop hole of allowing people to do this. My concern is that this service is provided for those who are not renting a car so that they can spend their money on property. That is why it is still a free service. And if more and more people are using this service but are getting their own cars and going off property for food, etc, that in Disney's way of thinking, they will start charging for this service. And this will just hurt those that actually ride the bus and stay on property. Having a loop hole is not the same thing as it being "allowed". In the grand scheme of things, it is not a mortal sin to take advantage of a loop hole, not too sure about ethics. But people taking advantage of loop holes like this always leads to changes. And usually not for the better.


----------



## AngiTN

Are you sure you know what they are thinking? I don't know anyone can claim to know what Disney expects or wanted. 

Fact is there are staff at MCO who will even tell you that it's allowed. 

The guests doing this are no more than those who go get their bags and load then on the bus so look at it like they even each other out

Besides that you've made a lot of assumptions. what makes you think the guests are not staying on property the entire time? #1 having a rental car doesn't mean you'll leave. When we drove we never did. #2 what makes you think everyone is getting a rental car?


----------



## Lilsia

AngiTN said:


> Are you sure you know what they are thinking? I don't know anyone can claim to know what Disney expects or wanted.
> 
> Fact is there are staff at MCO who will even tell you that it's allowed.
> 
> The guests doing this are no more than those who go get their bags and load then on the bus so look at it like they even each other out
> 
> Besides that you've made a lot of assumptions. what makes you think the guests are not staying on property the entire time? #1 having a rental car doesn't mean you'll leave. When we drove we never did. #2 what makes you think everyone is getting a rental car?



Because common sense dictates that they look at this at all angles. Look at how they have already added parking charges. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that if one of the bean counters sees people using this as a luggage delivery service, and then renting a car, chances are that some of these people are leaving the property. It doesn't have to be everyone. The whole reason they added DME service is to discourage people from getting their own transportation. I would hope that they see that plenty still stay exclusively on site and continue to provide DME for free. But they have already sent out surveys feeling out if people would be willing to pay for the service. I would hope that you are smart enough to know that what the front line cast members say you can do has nothing to do with what upper management decides is best. And of course this is all assumption, just like everything else that someone posts about what Disney will do. But anyone who has been going to WDW for 2+ decades has seen how things come about.


----------



## seashoreCM

If Disney were to advertise Magical Express as a paid baggage only service option then that would open a new can of worms.

If a bag were lost by the airlines then DME would be accountable to you, because collecting the payment establishes a business relationship with you that would not otherwise exist if neither you nor the bag went on DME.


----------



## David Jewell

I feel like the cost of DME is already figured into the room pricing anyway. If you’re staying there they are making money. I would say very few would pay the exorbitant prices to stay on property and spend their vacation at other parks. Our vacation is running $1000 a day for room, food and tickets. If that is what most others are paying at 2/3 occupancy that’s $20,000,000 a day just off of resort guests.


----------



## AngiTN

Lilsia said:


> Because common sense dictates that they look at this at all angles. Look at how they have already added parking charges. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that if one of the bean counters sees people using this as a luggage delivery service, and then renting a car, chances are that some of these people are leaving the property. It doesn't have to be everyone. The whole reason they added DME service is to discourage people from getting their own transportation. I would hope that they see that plenty still stay exclusively on site and continue to provide DME for free. But they have already sent out surveys feeling out if people would be willing to pay for the service. I would hope that you are smart enough to know that what the front line cast members say you can do has nothing to do with what upper management decides is best. And of course this is all assumption, just like everything else that someone posts about what Disney will do. But anyone who has been going to WDW for 2+ decades has seen how things come about.


Geeze whiz, so a few dozen guests leave property to eat. What about the thousands who stay off property and on on to eat? Disney doesn't trap guests on site. They aren't sweating a few who go out to eat somewhere else. If they were that worried about a few meals they wouldn't be letting guests bring entire meals into the parks to eat. THAT right there is costing them way more money than a few on-site guests that decide to go grab McD's one morning. Not to mention, how easy it is to get Ride Share to go eat anywhere you want, without a car at all.

If Disney starts to charge for ME they aren't doing it because people didn't ride the bus and let them get their bags. IF they wanted to prevent that they could with extreme ease. It would take nothing for them to include a cross-check to get bags for only the guests that ride. The fact that they haven't right there alone says all I need to know to figure out what they intend, management included. Doesn't take any assumptions.


----------



## goofy4tink

If Disney was at all concerned about guests tagging bags but getting rental cars, they could easily deal with it. 
I figure that a lot who get rental cars are now paying to park at their resorts. Disney isn’t hugely concerned about this issue. 
Every single guest is paying for DME, whether they use it or not. It is included in your room rate!


----------



## Lilsia

Disney has never come out and said for people to use ME as a luggage delivery service without riding the bus. All of their official statements say that there is free transportation to the resorts which _includes_ luggage delivery. Even on their website on the Mom's panel it says that the luggage delivery is just for those using DME. Just because they passively allow it to happen, does not mean that they won't change things in the future. That is my point. It was never meant to be just a luggage service. And with all things that get taken advantage of, they eventually do away with it.


----------



## AngiTN

Lilsia said:


> Disney has never come out and said for people to use ME as a luggage delivery service without riding the bus. All of their official statements say that there is free transportation to the resorts which _includes_ luggage delivery. Even on their website on the Mom's panel it says that the luggage delivery is just for those using DME. Just because they passively allow it to happen, does not mean that they won't change things in the future. That is my point. It was never meant to be just a luggage service. And with all things that get taken advantage of, they eventually do away with it.


I will warn you that the Mom's panel is not official and often gets things wrong. Be wary following anything they put out. And never forget their answers are not official Disney answers.

If they make a change then they make a change. That's their right. No one ever said they wouldn't. But it is funny, they did cross check things at one time and stopped. Do you not find that curious, they used to run a check to get bags and now they do not.


----------



## Lewisc

The bags get pulled at the tarmac.  I don't think there is any way for Disney to return the bags to the airline or to the airport just because the guest was a no show for the bus. Stop for a bathroom break and the bags may already be sorted and loaded before you're even scanned at the bus.
A poster said Disney's contract with the airport doesn't have a provision allowing the return of bags to the airport/airline.


----------



## AngiTN

Yep
Heck, you can always stop to eat a meal, wait an hour for family to fly in, or more, you name it, there's tons of reasons to NOT go right to ME. They don't hold the bags waiting on you to get on ME even when you do plan to board it later. This alone is why I don't imagine they'll ever make a change. Unless they decide to force you to board the bus in X time after landing. And I seriously doubt that will ever happen either.


----------



## VAfamily1998

AngiTN said:


> Yep
> *Heck, you can always stop to eat a meal, wait an hour for family to fly in, or more, you name it, there's tons of reasons to NOT go right to ME. *They don't hold the bags waiting on you to get on ME even when you do plan to board it later. This alone is why I don't imagine they'll ever make a change. Unless they decide to force you to board the bus in X time after landing. And I seriously doubt that will ever happen either.



Thank you!  I was starting to get nervous!  I will be going to Disney in a couple weeks and my flight arrives at 4:00 pm, but my mom's flight arrives around 5:30.  I wanted to just wait at the airport so we could ride DME together.  Good to know they won't abandon my bags if I don't check into DME fast enough!


----------



## seashoreCM

AngiTN said:


> But it is funny, they did cross check things at one time and stopped. Do you not find that curious, they used to run a check to get bags and now they do not.


(copied from another forum)
Disadvantages of cross checking guests and baggage prior to going to Disney:
1.  Extra steps, extra work activity, to perform the cross checks.
2.  Increases the average time it takes for bags to get to guests' rooms because bags have to wait at the airport for the confirmation that the guest is on the bus and for a CM to come get a bag and throw it in the baggage truck.
3.  Requires more space on the loading platform to line up the bags for cross checking and selection.
4.  Certain scanning errors could result in the bag never leaving the airport until guest services in behalf of the guest calls in hours later.

Guests are/were unable to tell the difference when cross checking  was stopped.


----------



## goofy4tink

seashoreCM said:


> (copied from another forum)
> Disadvantages of cross checking guests and baggage prior to going to Disney:
> 1.  Extra steps, extra work activity, to perform the cross checks.
> 2.  Increases the average time it takes for bags to get to guests' rooms because bags have to wait at the airport for the confirmation that the guest is on the bus and for a CM to come get a bag and throw it in the baggage truck.
> 3.  Requires more space on the loading platform to line up the bags for cross checking and selection.
> 4.  Certain scanning errors could result in the bag never leaving the airport until guest services in behalf of the guest calls in hours later.
> 
> Guests are/were unable to tell the difference when cross checking  was stopped.


I have to disagree. It took no time at all to scan bags. They used to ask us how many bags. If we told the CMs at DME checkin we had four bags, but they only scanned three, they would start a search for that missing bag. Not anymore. If you are missing a bag, no one realizes it until you get to your room and see that only some of your bags are there...and that could very well be up to 6 hours after your arrival at MCO!!! Not good.
Or, they now just look at what the tag says, and take it to the resort listed. If someone changes their resort, and doesn't write in the new resort, and the CM don't scan the bag, it's going to the original resort. And it will take forever for someone to figure out where it went..yep, happened to us.

It should be very easy to scan bags upon arrival, then as they are loaded onto the trucks, then when they get to the resort. If Disney wanted to stop guests from tagging bags but not riding DME, they could easily see, from scans, that the bags arrived via DME handling, but the guest never tapped in for the DME bus ride...then add a luggage delivery fee to the room charge.  But, in all honesty, Disney doesn't care. They are now taking the easy way out, and it isn't an improvement.


----------



## AngiTN

goofy4tink said:


> I have to disagree. It took no time at all to scan bags. They used to ask us how many bags. If we told the CMs at DME checkin we had four bags, but they only scanned three, they would start a search for that missing bag. Not anymore. If you are missing a bag, no one realizes it until you get to your room and see that only some of your bags are there...and that could very well be up to 6 hours after your arrival at MCO!!! Not good.
> Or, they now just look at what the tag says, and take it to the resort listed. If someone changes their resort, and doesn't write in the new resort, and the CM don't scan the bag, it's going to the original resort. And it will take forever for someone to figure out where it went..yep, happened to us.
> 
> It should be very easy to scan bags upon arrival, then as they are loaded onto the trucks, then when they get to the resort. If Disney wanted to stop guests from tagging bags but not riding DME, they could easily see, from scans, that the bags arrived via DME handling, but the guest never tapped in for the DME bus ride...then add a luggage delivery fee to the room charge.  But, in all honesty, Disney doesn't care. They are now taking the easy way out, and it isn't an improvement.


Yes they could add a fee. May be a good idea. What they can't feasibly do is try to hold the bags back at the airport until someone has checked in to ME unless they want to start assigning a departure time from MCO. But the way it's set now with allowing guests to board anytime they want it really removes their option of holding the bags at the airport. I adds a level of complexity and they may not even be able to do it based on rules that Bags Inc has with TSA. No idea but they could require them to move the bags along in X anoint of time. I could see this as a level of safety built in to their agreement

I don't think they are ever supposed to just read the tags even now. They are supposed to scan them. Whoever doesn't isn't following procedures. You'll never eliminate lazy employees


----------



## goofy4tink

AngiTN said:


> Yes they could add a fee. May be a good idea. What they can't feasibly do is try to hold the bags back at the airport until someone has checked in to ME unless they want to start assigning a departure time from MCO. But the way it's set now with allowing guests to board anytime they want it really removes their option of holding the bags at the airport. I adds a level of complexity and they may not even be able to do it based on rules that Bags Inc has with TSA. No idea but they could require them to move the bags along in X anoint of time. I could see this as a level of safety built in to their agreement
> 
> I don't think they are ever supposed to just read the tags even now. They are supposed to scan them. Whoever doesn't isn't following procedures. You'll never eliminate lazy employees


Remember back when DME first started, we were told not to write anything on the yellow tags? That if the resort reservation number remained the same, any changes made would show when they scanned the bags. Well, when my bag was taken to the wrong resort, it took forever to get it to me. My reservation number didn't change, so being the good little doobie that I am, I didn't write the name of the new resort on the tag. So, when they finally found it, and brought it to me, the bell services CM quite snippily told me that I 'should have' written in the name of the correct resort!!! Even though it showed in their system at MCO..after they finally decided to look into it!!!! Nope, they aren't scanning anymore. And that's not right.


----------



## AngiTN

goofy4tink said:


> Remember back when DME first started, we were told not to write anything on the yellow tags? That if the resort reservation number remained the same, any changes made would show when they scanned the bags. Well, when my bag was taken to the wrong resort, it took forever to get it to me. My reservation number didn't change, so being the good little doobie that I am, I didn't write the name of the new resort on the tag. So, when they finally found it, and brought it to me,* the bell services CM quite snippily told me that I 'should have' written in the name of the correct resort!!!* Even though it showed in their system at MCO..after they finally decided to look into it!!!! Nope, they aren't scanning anymore. And that's not right.


I don't think the Bell Services CM at the resorts knows what the Bags Inc people at MCO do. This is one of those cases where the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing


----------



## goofy4tink

AngiTN said:


> I don't think the Bell Services CM at the resorts knows what the Bags Inc people at MCO do. This is one of those cases where the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing


This was a case of my doing what I had always been told to do...not write anything on the yellow tag as long as the reservation number stayed the same. However, we did start seeing instances where guests were told to cross out the old resort and write in the new resort name! This tells me that they are no longer scanning at the same level they used to scan!
When we walked up the DME checkin podium that night, we were directed to the Pop bus line. I said no, we had changed our resort to POR! The CM asked me if I had just made the change within the past few days....no, at least three weeks ago! He kept looking....took about 10 mins!!!...finally found the change. Phew, he said, good thing you didn't have checked bags to move!! Ah, I do! My dd's friend had tagged her bag! Great..off he went to the main DME counter. Took another 10 mins, but he came back and said we would be all set now!!! Evidently that wasn't the case! The bag went to Pop, and sat there, for six hours!!! Lesson learned..if the resort changes, make the change on the tag too!!!


----------



## sethschroeder

Lilsia said:


> Disney has never come out and said for people to use ME as a luggage delivery service without riding the bus. All of their official statements say that there is free transportation to the resorts which _includes_ luggage delivery. Even on their website on the Mom's panel it says that the luggage delivery is just for those using DME. Just because they passively allow it to happen, does not mean that they won't change things in the future. That is my point. It was never meant to be just a luggage service. And with all things that get taken advantage of, they eventually do away with it.



Except most things people abuse cost companies money or interfere with other guests. In this case you are losing the expense of transporting a certain number of guests. Personally I may get a town car this next trip (we have before) but we still go straight to the resort. For 6 people though (2 kids) it helps to shorten the trip and get in the parks since we land at 11am. 

You would need to transition DME to not being of value to guests before they would kill it off likely.


----------



## Lilsia

sethschroeder said:


> Except most things people abuse cost companies money or interfere with other guests. In this case you are losing the expense of transporting a certain number of guests. Personally I may get a town car this next trip (we have before) but we still go straight to the resort. For 6 people though (2 kids) it helps to shorten the trip and get in the parks since we land at 11am.
> 
> You would need to transition DME to not being of value to guests before they would kill it off likely.



I think that it does affect guests. They know how many people have signed up for the service and what time their flights land. I have been on the ME bus numerous times and they are waiting for people to show up before they depart. If they know that there are no more people coming for a certain amount of time, then they would probably head out. We have waited way too long sitting on the bus while they wait for someone.


----------



## goofy4tink

Lilsia said:


> I think that it does affect guests. They know how many people have signed up for the service and what time their flights land. I have been on the ME bus numerous times and they are waiting for people to show up before they depart. If they know that there are no more people coming for a certain amount of time, then they would probably head out. We have waited way too long sitting on the bus while they wait for someone.


Nope, they aren't waiting for particular people to show up. Buses are supposed to sit and wait for about 25 mins. Unless the bus is full at an earlier point. So, if you board the bus quickly, but there are no others coming along to board, it may seem that the driver is waiting for someone, but they are just waiting for that 25 min time period to pass.
There is no reason that a guest can't get off the plane and then grab a bite to eat, or wait to meet someone, prior to going to the DME area. You arrive, you get on a bus. You aren't expected at a particular bus.  Those signing up for DME, just to get luggage delivered, aren't holding anyone up. In fact, they are better than those who drag all their checked bags to the bus. Then, guests have to wait until those bags are loaded, and then unloaded, at each stop.

In all reality, the only thing Disney says about luggage and DME, is that you are not able to book specifically for luggage delivery. They say nothing about reserving a ride and then not showing up but allowing your tagged bags to be handled. It's really a non-issue.


----------



## AngiTN

goofy4tink said:


> Nope, they aren't waiting for particular people to show up. Buses are supposed to sit and wait for about 25 mins. Unless the bus is full at an earlier point. So, if you board the bus quickly, but there are no others coming along to board, it may seem that the driver is waiting for someone, but they are just waiting for that 25 min time period to pass.
> There is no reason that a guest can't get off the plane and then grab a bite to eat, or wait to meet someone, prior to going to the DME area. You arrive, you get on a bus. You aren't expected at a particular bus.  Those signing up for DME, just to get luggage delivered, aren't holding anyone up. In fact, they are better than those who drag all their checked bags to the bus. Then, guests have to wait until those bags are loaded, and then unloaded, at each stop.
> 
> In all reality, the only thing Disney says about luggage and DME, is that you are not able to book specifically for luggage delivery. They say nothing about reserving a ride and then not showing up but allowing your tagged bags to be handled. It's really a non-issue.


Thank you. I was going to post this but got to feeling like I was just going to be banging the ol' head against a wall so opted not to. Some people are simply never going to understand that leaving MCO is open seating I guess.  Folks really think you are required to board ME departing MCO within X amount of time getting off your flight? What do they think happens when your flight is late? Ain't no one with ME monitoring the flights to update things, they haven't a clue, LOL

Which brings up something curious that happened when DH left the resort last Monday. He was leaving about an hour before DGD and I. He'd called for his Uber and was waiting out front at GF when a ME bus pulled up. He sparked a conversation with the driver (DH can spark a conversation with a post, LOL) and seems the driver had no passengers but came to GF anyway. He told DH that he could ride to the airport had he wanted to, even without any reservation at all. DH declined, his Uber was arriving. But, this was not only without a reservation but also, less than 2 hours before his flight. With Clear and PreCheck, we need even less time now
So many questions, why did they come to GF with no one to pick up? New policy? Fluke? Will they routinely now take guests without pre-registering? Did this driver go rogue?


----------



## goofy4tink

AngiTN said:


> Thank you. I was going to post this but got to feeling like I was just going to be banging the ol' head against a wall so opted not to. Some people are simply never going to understand that leaving MCO is open seating I guess.  Folks really think you are required to board ME departing MCO within X amount of time getting off your flight? What do they think happens when your flight is late? Ain't no one with ME monitoring the flights to update things, they haven't a clue, LOL
> 
> Which brings up something curious that happened when DH left the resort last Monday. He was leaving about an hour before DGD and I. He'd called for his Uber and was waiting out front at GF when a ME bus pulled up. He sparked a conversation with the driver (DH can spark a conversation with a post, LOL) and seems the driver had no passengers but came to GF anyway. He told DH that he could ride to the airport had he wanted to, even without any reservation at all. DH declined, his Uber was arriving. But, this was not only without a reservation but also, less than 2 hours before his flight. With Clear and PreCheck, we need even less time now
> So many questions, why did they come to GF with no one to pick up? New policy? Fluke? Will they routinely now take guests without pre-registering? Did this driver go rogue?


Interesting. That goes against everything we've been told. There's a reason that driver's have taken our 'reservation' sheets and then done paperwork at the valet area. Not sure why the driver would go to a resort that had no guests getting on board. These are Mears drivers, so who knows.
And I, also, have a dh who can strike up a conversation with a pole!!! Dd and I are always laughing about it.


----------



## Lilsia

goofy4tink said:


> Nope, they aren't waiting for particular people to show up. Buses are supposed to sit and wait for about 25 mins. Unless the bus is full at an earlier point. So, if you board the bus quickly, but there are no others coming along to board, it may seem that the driver is waiting for someone, but they are just waiting for that 25 min time period to pass.
> There is no reason that a guest can't get off the plane and then grab a bite to eat, or wait to meet someone, prior to going to the DME area. You arrive, you get on a bus. You aren't expected at a particular bus.  Those signing up for DME, just to get luggage delivered, aren't holding anyone up. In fact, they are better than those who drag all their checked bags to the bus. Then, guests have to wait until those bags are loaded, and then unloaded, at each stop.
> 
> In all reality, the only thing Disney says about luggage and DME, is that you are not able to book specifically for luggage delivery. They say nothing about reserving a ride and then not showing up but allowing your tagged bags to be handled. It's really a non-issue.



We have waited far longer then the 25 minutes, up to 45 minutes several times. They know exactly when people land and how many have signed up for the service. Why wait for nobody if they know that there is no one else scheduled to get there.


----------



## Lilsia

AngiTN said:


> Thank you. I was going to post this but got to feeling like I was just going to be banging the ol' head against a wall so opted not to. Some people are simply never going to understand that leaving MCO is open seating I guess.  Folks really think you are required to board ME departing MCO within X amount of time getting off your flight? What do they think happens when your flight is late? Ain't no one with ME monitoring the flights to update things, they haven't a clue, LOL
> 
> Which brings up something curious that happened when DH left the resort last Monday. He was leaving about an hour before DGD and I. He'd called for his Uber and was waiting out front at GF when a ME bus pulled up. He sparked a conversation with the driver (DH can spark a conversation with a post, LOL) and seems the driver had no passengers but came to GF anyway. He told DH that he could ride to the airport had he wanted to, even without any reservation at all. DH declined, his Uber was arriving. But, this was not only without a reservation but also, less than 2 hours before his flight. With Clear and PreCheck, we need even less time now
> So many questions, why did they come to GF with no one to pick up? New policy? Fluke? Will they routinely now take guests without pre-registering? Did this driver go rogue?



Funny because I have had a conversation with a driver and he said specifically that they know who is supposed to be on it. You can catch any bus, of course, but that does not mean that they are not expecting you.


----------



## Missyrose

Lilsia said:


> We have waited far longer then the 25 minutes, up to 45 minutes several times. They know exactly when people land and how many have signed up for the service. Why wait for nobody if they know that there is no one else scheduled to get there.


They aren't waiting for specific people. Like was said before, they either wait the predetermined amount of time or are sometimes asked to stick around longer if another bus is taking longer to get back to the airport. DME does not assign any guests to a specific bus, just a route. They don't care if you show up to the bus an hour after landing or six hours after landing. In fact, DME doesn't particularly care if you don't show up at all.


----------



## Lilsia

Missyrose said:


> They aren't waiting for specific people. Like was said before, they either wait the predetermined amount of time or are sometimes asked to stick around longer if another bus is taking longer to get back to the airport. DME does not assign any guests to a specific bus, just a route. They don't care if you show up to the bus an hour after landing or six hours after landing. In fact, DME doesn't particularly care if you don't show up at all.



I know they don't assign specific people to a bus, I never said that. I said that they have an idea of the number of people that are going to ride a certain time and wait for them. They wait because they KNOW that there will be more people showing up. I have ridden DME numerous times over the years and have spoken to them and they say that they know that they will have so many people in a time frame and so they wait different amounts of time for them to show up. Some times the bus pulls up and you get on and within 10-15 minutes you are leaving, other times we have sat on the bus over 45 minutes waiting for 1 other family to board. If it was like the resorts with just continuous buses every so often, then there wouldn't be those time discrepancies. Spoke to a driver once and he said that he was waiting specifically for this one family, when they finally showed up, we left.


----------



## AngiTN

Lilsia said:


> I know they don't assign specific people to a bus, I never said that. I said that they have an idea of the number of people that are going to ride a certain time and wait for them. They wait because they KNOW that there will be more people showing up. I have ridden DME numerous times over the years and have spoken to them and they say that they know that they will have so many people in a time frame and so they wait different amounts of time for them to show up. Some times the bus pulls up and you get on and within 10-15 minutes you are leaving, other times we have sat on the bus over 45 minutes waiting for 1 other family to board. If it was like the resorts with just continuous buses every so often, then there wouldn't be those time discrepancies. Spoke to a driver once and he said that he was waiting specifically for this one family, when they finally showed up, we left.


And what pray tell would they do if that family decided to stop to eat? Make y'all wait another hour?
You know people are allowed to do that? right?
Or what if their flight was late? Some are hours or even days late
What you were told was BS. Plain and simple.
Pure and flat B.S.
They do not wait in 1 family. Ever.
They do have continuous buses, every so often. When departing MCO. What you are describing does happen when leaving the resorts. Maybe you are mixing things up in your mind?
And I too have ridden ME a lot over the years.
They are supposed to leave in 30 min after the first family boards. Or the bus is full. 
I guess those that wait 45 are doing it just because (maybe the family was a personal friend who contacted them?)
Just like the driver that told DH he could board at the Resort. It was an improper procedure but it happened anyway. 
The 45 min wait was improper procedure but it happened anyway
Their telling you they waited on 1 family was improper but it happened.


----------



## Lilsia

AngiTN said:


> And what pray tell would they do if that family decided to stop to eat? Make y'all wait another hour?
> You know people are allowed to do that? right?
> Or what if their flight was late? Some are hours or even days late
> What you were told was BS. Plain and simple.
> Pure and flat B.S.
> They do not wait in 1 family. Ever.
> They do have continuous buses, every so often. When departing MCO. What you are describing does happen when leaving the resorts. Maybe you are mixing things up in your mind?
> And I too have ridden ME a lot over the years.
> They are supposed to leave in 30 min after the first family boards. Or the bus is full.
> I guess those that wait 45 are doing it just because (maybe the family was a personal friend who contacted them?)
> Just like the driver that told DH he could board at the Resort. It was an improper procedure but it happened anyway.
> The 45 min wait was improper procedure but it happened anyway
> Their telling you they waited on 1 family was improper but it happened.



What I think they do is wait up until a certain point, hence why there are such huge time discrepancies. I have never been on a full bus, but have waited various amounts of time.


----------



## goofy4tink

Lilsia said:


> What I think they do is wait up until a certain point, hence why there are such huge time discrepancies. I have never been on a full bus, but have waited various amounts of time.


Nope, it all depends on when you board the bus. If you board as soon as the bus arrives, you will wait up to 25 mins...until either the bus is full, or the 25 min point is reached. If you board the bus after the bus has been sitting there for 20 mins, you won't be waiting on the bus for long. They truly do not wait for specific passengers. I know this because I've asked, multiple times.


----------



## seashoreCM

Then why, pray, have guests reported they were waiting for 45 minutes or more for the  Magical Express bus to depart the airport?

Could it be that the guests misrepresented the time, like reported the time from plane arriving at the gate to the time the bus departed?

Could it be that DME took into account the time until the next bus would arrive to take its place so there would not be that long of a wait for the next batch of guests (split the difference)? Or even because it "looks better" when guests are not waiting for long at an empty platform?



> And what pray tell would they do if that family decided to stop to eat? Make y'all wait another hour?


Meanwhile down at the DME baggage corral perhaps a quarter mile from the DME welcoming area: CM: "I've been scanning some of these suitcases over and over again and their owners haven't boarded the bus yet. To hell with it I'll just send all of the suitcases onward to the resorts."


----------



## Lilsia

goofy4tink said:


> Nope, it all depends on when you board the bus. If you board as soon as the bus arrives, you will wait up to 25 mins...until either the bus is full, or the 25 min point is reached. If you board the bus after the bus has been sitting there for 20 mins, you won't be waiting on the bus for long. They truly do not wait for specific passengers. I know this because I've asked, multiple times.



I would believe that if personal experience has not shown me otherwise. There have been times where we got on and the bus was almost full, and still waited a long time, usually for just 1 more family. Weird because I have asked also, and they say that they wait for specific passengers.


----------



## AngiTN

seashoreCM said:


> Meanwhile down at the DME baggage corral perhaps a quarter mile from the DME welcoming area: CM: "I've been scanning some of these suitcases over and over again and their owners haven't boarded the bus yet. To hell with it I'll just send all of the suitcases onward to the resorts."


Huh?


----------



## Missyrose

seashoreCM said:


> Meanwhile down at the DME baggage corral perhaps a quarter mile from the DME welcoming area: CM: "I've been scanning some of these suitcases over and over again and their owners haven't boarded the bus yet. To hell with it I'll just send all of the suitcases onward to the resorts."


I'm confused about what point you are trying to make. The luggage and buses are on separate systems/different companies, there's no cross checking done at the airport.


----------



## goofy4tink

seashoreCM said:


> Then why, pray, have guests reported they were waiting for 45 minutes or more for the  Magical Express bus to depart the airport?
> 
> Could it be that the guests misrepresented the time, like reported the time from plane arriving at the gate to the time the bus departed?
> 
> Could it be that DME took into account the time until the next bus would arrive to take its place so there would not be that long of a wait for the next batch of guests (split the difference)? Or even because it "looks better" when guests are not waiting for long at an empty platform?
> 
> 
> Meanwhile down at the DME baggage corral perhaps a quarter mile from the DME welcoming area: CM: "I've been scanning some of these suitcases over and over again and their owners haven't boarded the bus yet. To hell with it I'll just send all of the suitcases onward to the resorts."


People are always 'misrepresenting' times. Dear God....I once got behind a woman at an AKL bus stop who was screaming at the driver that she had been standing there, waiting for over 30 mins!!!!  Kind of impossible lady...I've been here 15 mins and you arrived about 5 mins after I did!!  Some lie, some remember incorrectly. But, in all reality, the vast majority of wait times are under 30 mins for DME.

And that whole 'meanwhile, down at the DME baggage corral' statement? Sorry. First there is no 'DME baggage corral'. Tagged bags are pulled out and just put aside. Are they scanned? Sure. But not to match them up with any passengers!!! Not sure where you get that idea!!! It's never been that way. In fact, there is probably less bag scanning happening now than ever before.


Lilsia said:


> I would believe that if personal experience has not shown me otherwise. There have been times where we got on and the bus was almost full, and still waited a long time, usually for just 1 more family. Weird because I have asked also, and they say that they wait for specific passengers.


Yes, they will wait for specific passengers if  those guests have just checked in at the podium. But..they are not holding the bus to Pop, for the Smith family that just got off the plane!! That family could be stopping at the restrooms, stopping to get their bags, grabbing a bite to eat, before heading to DME.  For instance, there was the time my dd and I were arriving on a specific flight, we had DME reservations. Dd's friend was also arriving but on a later flight.  Our plans changed, we didn't actually fly in, but drove in that day. We met dd's friend, and headed to DME.  I doubt that our original bus was held, waiting for us to show up. BUT...if we had already checked in at the podium and were making our way to the appropriate bus line, then yes, they would hold the bus. Of course, there have been times that the bus has closed it's door, and pulled away as I arrived at the front of the bus line...perhaps they had stopped boarding before I scanned my band at the podium.


----------



## seashoreCM

> ... First there is no 'DME baggage corral'  ...


The baggage corral: A place originally a short distance from the DME main terminal, not with that name, mentioned in early Magical Express descriptions, and where bags are sorted onto different trucks to be dispatched to different sections of WDW e.g. "Animal Kingdom area."

Now the yellow tagged bags set aside as they come off the planes have to be gathered from the various gates. We are not sure whether there was possible refinement of procedures where trucks stop at each gate and then proceed directly to WDW where the sorting is done.



> ... meanwhile down ...


A description of the pitfalls of trying to match DME baggage with DME guests, made into a story.

While scanning of bags is part of the normal procedure, sometimes human mistakes are made anyway and the  information printed on the yellow tag comes in (or should come in) handy to get a bag that ended up at the wrong resort over to the correct resort..


----------



## Lzylitnin

I do know that we have waited on a "Magical" Express bus for over 45 minutes before leaving the airport, multiple times.  From the time we sat down on the bus, not from the time that we got off of the plane.  It has been 2 years since this has happened, so it may have improved.  I always allow at least 3-4 hours to get to my resort room from MCO, if I'm using ME.  It may not take that long, but I have had it take that long, multiple times.  We've been the 4th stop, twice.  I know they are only supposed to make 3 stops, max.  This isn't always the reality, however.  Because of this, we've been using alternative transportation and collecting our own baggage or carrying on.  I'm considering using the ME tags and our own transportation, which brought me to this thread.

Thanks for all of the advice and information.  I'm still not decided on whether we will ride ME and let them handle everything, try the luggage only, possibly risky, option, or handle it ourselves.


----------



## BellaBaby

After going to WDW many times and using our own transportation, we finally decided to use the ME tags and still take our own transportation and it worked out great! We were able to just get our rental car and head to the parks and then when we got to our room, there was our luggage. Highly recommend!


----------



## Castillo Mom

Last trip we used the Minnie Van service to get us to our resort from MCO.  Due to a severe lightning storm, although we were able to deplane, there was a delay in getting luggage off.  After waiting almost an hour at baggage claim, our driver coordinated with ME to have our luggage delivered so that she could get us to our ‘Ohana reservation on time and she did.

After reading most of this thread, I feel reassured that I shouldn’t have any issues  using ME combined with Minnie Van service next trip.


----------



## nkereina

We will be in Orlando next week, and arranged and prepaid for a car service when we thought we'd be staying offsite. We're now staying onsite. Rather than hassle with a refund for the car service (and to get to WDW faster), I am planning to keep it and use DME to handle my checked luggage. Since there hasn't been any posts for a while, just wanted to check in to see if there have been any new considerations or hiccups with this process? It will be my first time doing this. 

On a related note, after reading the first post, I understand that the risk is the window for reporting lost luggage with the airline may be closed by the time we are made aware our luggage is missing. Just curious if anyone has encountered this issue before and what recourse there might be, if any?


----------



## AngiTN

We have let ME deliver our bags, with us taking Uber, as recent as August. As always, bags are off and headed to sorting regardless on if you ride the bus. They don't hold them till someone checks in. Heck, on our trip in October, DH waited nearly 3 hours before even leaving the airport. He was meeting DGD's plane and it got delayed. He decided to go on and wait there rather than head to the Resort, then go back. His bag nearly beat him to the resort.

Your risk of a lost bag is still there. However, if you fly Delta or AA (no idea about other legacy airlines, but those for sure) they offer real-time tracking of your bag. You know if it's on your plane and you know when it's offloaded from the plane. They no longer track them once offloaded but you'll know who is responsible and where it goes missing. I always check the status of my bag each step so I know if it's making it or not. It's one of the main reason I don't like Southwest. I can handle the seating deal but hate that they don't track bags.


----------



## nkereina

AngiTN said:


> We have let ME deliver our bags, with us taking Uber, as recent as August. As always, bags are off and headed to sorting regardless on if you ride the bus. They don't hold them till someone checks in. Heck, on our trip in October, DH waited nearly 3 hours before even leaving the airport. He was meeting DGD's plane and it got delayed. He decided to go on and wait there rather than head to the Resort, then go back. His bag nearly beat him to the resort.
> 
> Your risk of a lost bag is still there. However, if you fly Delta or AA (no idea about other legacy airlines, but those for sure) they offer real-time tracking of your bag. You know if it's on your plane and you know when it's offloaded from the plane. They no longer track them once offloaded but you'll know who is responsible and where it goes missing. I always check the status of my bag each step so I know if it's making it or not. It's one of the main reason I don't like Southwest. I can handle the seating deal but hate that they don't track bags.



Thanks for the info! Glad to hear nothing has changed.

We are flying Southwest, but we have a direct flight so hoping that helps to mitigate our risk of having a lost bag. But related to this topic, let's say my luggage was lost by the airline and I DID ride Magical Express. What difference does that make? Disney wouldn't know how many bags I checked, since they aren't cross-referencing passengers with bags. Just wondering how the risk of lost luggage is further impacted by not riding the bus.


----------



## seashoreCM

The chances of grief from airline baggage problems are slightly (in practice  infinitesimally) greater when you use yellow tags compared with not using the tags and going to the carousel yourself.

Given Magical Express as it is now (after various changes and refinements were made over the years to maneuvers and procedures including no longer asking how many checked bags you have), the chances of actual baggage loss using yellow tags are the same whether or not you ride the bus.

(copied from another forum)
Disney has one added procedural patch (information tech folks call it a kludge) whereby when you follow the DME instructions including riding the bus to your resort, any baggage claims will be entertained at your resort regardless of where the bags got lost. The effect is that of treating the DME trip as a connecting flight and your resort is your final destination. Contrast that with not riding the bus where in all fairness the airport is your final destination regarding airline caused baggage issues. The majority of the latter problems are covered by DME persons at the airport scrounging up yellow tagged bags they find loose.


----------



## nkereina

seashoreCM said:


> Disney has one added patch (information tech folks call it a kludge) whereby when you ride the DME bus to your resort, any baggage claims will be entertained at your resort regardless of where the bags got lost. The effect is that of treating the DME trip as a connecting flight and your resort is your final destination. Contrast that with not riding the bus where in all fairness the airport is your final destination regarding airline caused baggage issues. The majority of the latter problems are covered by DME persons at the airport scrounging up yellow tagged bags they find loose.



Thanks for the explanation! Just to make sure I'm understanding correctly, Disney will provide some assistance in locating a lost bag if I ride the bus, since they are able to substantiate the resort was my final destination. Do they actually liaise with the airline and/or the airline's baggage office? 

And if I were to not ride the bus, Disney will not provide further assistance (beyond looking around at the resort, I presume) because the bag could be essentially lost anywhere since the airport was my "final" destination. Is that correct?


----------



## AngiTN

nkereina said:


> Thanks for the info! Glad to hear nothing has changed.
> 
> We are flying Southwest, but we have a direct flight so hoping that helps to mitigate our risk of having a lost bag. But related to this topic, let's say my luggage was lost by the airline and I DID ride Magical Express. *What difference does that make?* Disney wouldn't know how many bags I checked, since they aren't cross-referencing passengers with bags. Just wondering how the risk of lost luggage is further impacted by not riding the bus.


Basically, the help they are willing to give. The risk isn't changed, just who you turn to for help, and how much help you can get, will, or could. 
If they realize you didn't ride the bus, they may say, sorry, too bad. We aren't helping to locate the bags. That means, you won't know if they are lost by the airline or lost within Bags Inc's system.


----------



## AngiTN

nkereina said:


> Thanks for the explanation! Just to make sure I'm understanding correctly, Disney will provide some assistance in locating a lost bag if I ride the bus, since they are able to substantiate the resort was my final destination. Do they actually liaise with the airline and/or the airline's baggage office?
> 
> And if I were to not ride the bus, Disney will not provide further assistance (beyond looking around at the resort, I presume) because the bag could be essentially lost anywhere since the airport was my "final" destination. Is that correct?


Pretty much.


----------



## Lilsia

seashoreCM said:


> The chances of grief from airline baggage problems are slightly (in practice  infinitesimally) greater when you use yellow tags compared with not using the tags and going to the carousel yourself.
> 
> Given Magical Express as it is now (after various changes and refinements were made over the years to maneuvers and procedures including no longer asking how many checked bags you have), the chances of actual baggage loss using yellow tags are the same whether or not you ride the bus.
> 
> (copied from another forum)
> Disney has one added patch (information tech folks call it a kludge) whereby when you follow the DME instructions including riding the bus to your resort, any baggage claims will be entertained at your resort regardless of where the bags got lost. The effect is that of treating the DME trip as a connecting flight and your resort is your final destination. Contrast that with not riding the bus where in all fairness the airport is your final destination regarding airline caused baggage issues. The majority of the latter problems are covered by DME persons at the airport scrounging up yellow tagged bags they find loose.



I had an issue one time. I was coming in on the last flight of the night and 1 of my bags did not come out. I went to the airline desk and filed a claim. I went with my other bag to DME and got to my room. I had notified front desk that I was missing a bag and that the airline would let me know. Well the next morning, Disney contacted me saying that they have the bag and will bring it right up. It was on the plane but the handlers did not see it in the dark corner and it sat in the plane all night. But Disney acted as the go between and brought the bag to me. IDK if that was because I rode DME or just Disney customer service, but it saved me the hassle of waiting for someone from the airline to bring me my bag.


----------



## seashoreCM

> ... coming in on the last flight of the night ...


If your flight arrives after 10 PM, the Magical Express instructions say you need to go to the carousels. After 10 there is officially no DME baggage service so the bus cannot behave like a connecting flight.  Filing a claim with the airline near the carousels if needed is a key requirement. That claim belongs to the airline and the airlines can use DME to help get the bag to you at a Disney's resort (which you experienced) contrasted with their using their own personnel or a courier if you were traveling elsewhere (including Swan, and Hilton Bonnet Creek) and your bag(s) did not come off your plane at your destination airport.



> ... Do they actually liaise with the airline and/or the airline's baggage office? ...


Only at the moments it is needed. There is no ongoing continuous liaison or cross checking in the background.


----------



## nkereina

Sorry if this has already been mentioned, but just a note to make sure you include some kind of arrival information for DME if you want to receive the yellow luggage tags but do not plan on taking DME. I didn't even consider that when completing DME during my reservation booking last week because I knew I wouldn't be taking DME from the airport. I only entered my info for the return portion. Needless to say, I didn't receive yellow tags because I hadn't indicated arrival information. I actually did think about this the day after completing my reservation booking, so I filled out the separate online DME form with my arrival information, but the person I spoke to on Saturday said I will not receive a separate mailing with yellow tags, even though I completed the separate form with my arrival info. This may be because I am leaving this week, but she made it sound like that's their practice. Who knows. Lesson learned for me!


----------



## AngiTN

I always fill out separate arrival only info for DME. Never return trip info.  We have never not gotten tags. I'd say you aren't getting them because there not time


----------



## nkereina

AngiTN said:


> I always fill out separate arrival only info for DME. Never return trip info.  We have never not gotten tags. I'd say you aren't getting them because there not time



Since you don't get tags, do you give them your baggage claim information when you arrive when you want them to pickup luggage when you're not riding? I'm hesitant to do that, just seems like more room for error.


----------



## AngiTN

nkereina said:


> Since you don't get tags, do you give them your baggage claim information when you arrive when you want them to pickup luggage when you're not riding? I'm hesitant to do that, just seems like more room for error.


No, I do get tags. 
Never NOT gotten them 
However, if we plan a trip too soon to get them then no, I won't give them my claim checks and NOT ride the bus. You can't give them the claim checks till you check in and I'm not going to check in and not ride.


----------



## nkereina

AngiTN said:


> No, I do get tags.
> Never NOT gotten them
> However, if we plan a trip too soon to get them then no, I won't give them my claim checks and NOT ride the bus. You can't give them the claim checks till you check in and I'm not going to check in and not ride.


Sorry, I read your prior post wrong! I was reading too fast . Thanks for the info!


----------



## CBMom01

Can i ride DME to a resort other than mine, and have my luggage go on to my resort? Want to go straight to MVMCP from the airport, so I want to take DME to Contemporary but send my luggage to ASM


----------



## Lilsia

CBMom01 said:


> Can i ride DME to a resort other than mine, and have my luggage go on to my resort? Want to go straight to MVMCP from the airport, so I want to take DME to Contemporary but send my luggage to ASM



No, they don't generally let you do that. It doesn't hurt to ask when you get there but they scan you magic band several time to make sure that you are on the right bus. I don't think that they want to have to deal with a bunch of people wanting to go to the Contemporary. That would make that bus really over crowded. Not really fair to those staying there.


----------



## CBMom01

Lilsia said:


> No, they don't generally let you do that. It doesn't hurt to ask when you get there but they scan you magic band several time to make sure that you are on the right bus. I don't think that they want to have to deal with a bunch of people wanting to go to the Contemporary. That would make that bus really over crowded. Not really fair to those staying there.


Not really sure I see any unfairness there. I’d feel differently if the bus were full, of course


----------



## maxiesmom

CBMom01 said:


> Can i ride DME to a resort other than mine, and have my luggage go on to my resort? Want to go straight to MVMCP from the airport, so I want to take DME to Contemporary but send my luggage to ASM




No.  They DME buses don't go to one specific resort, and they rarely have left over seats in my experience.  They are not meant as a short cut to get to the parks, but to get people to their resorts.  Can you imagine the mess if they let everyone who wanted to hop onto the bus hitting the MK area resorts?  The line would be out of control.


----------



## Lilsia

CBMom01 said:


> Not really sure I see any unfairness there. I’d feel differently if the bus were full, of course



I am sure that many people have had the idea to just go to the Contemporary and start their vacation off right away. All of those extra people will fill the buses faster. Imagine if you are staying there and get off of the plane, go down to ME, and the line is 100 people long. You are not getting on the first bus, maybe not even the second. How is that fair to you having to wait longer because of all of the people that are not even staying at the resort are now getting on it? The way they have it set up, you share buses with other resorts anyway and it can take some time to finally get to your resort. Do you really want to have to wait another 20-30 minutes because people from other resorts are hopping on your bus?


----------



## AngiTN

CBMom01 said:


> Not really sure I see any unfairness there. I’d feel differently if the bus were full, of course


It's incredibly unfair to take the seat of a guest who paid to stay at that resort just to save yourself time. You wanna ride the CR bus, pay for a stay at CR, not one at ASM. 
If you really want to safe time, get an Uber or Taxi. Or schedule a limo service.


----------



## nkereina

CBMom01 said:


> Can i ride DME to a resort other than mine, and have my luggage go on to my resort? Want to go straight to MVMCP from the airport, so I want to take DME to Contemporary but send my luggage to ASM


As mentioned, this isn’t allowed. The only time you can get off at a different resort is if your DME bus happens to be stopping at another resort before yours. You’d be on the same bus and the driver doesn’t really know the difference. But to my knowledge, the All Stars and CR wouldn’t be on the same route anyhow so I don’t think you’d encounter that. Would you need to store any carry on bags? If so, you’d have to go to your own resort anyway. But if not, your best bet would be to send your luggage along with DME and take an Uber/Lyft to CR, and walk to MK from there.


----------



## seashoreCM

Magical Express only to your own resort may have originated as one of the airport rules that Disney had to follow.

It's airport to hotel transportation, equivalent to a hotel shuttle from the airport to say, the Comfort Suites or Ramada Inn nearby, a concept that Disney could have defended. Not comparable to a (hypothetical) complimentary ride for Ramada Inn guests to Universal Studios or Ripley's Believe It Or Not, something that the taxi companies would have easily objected to.

As far as getting or not getting yellow tags in the mail in timely fashion or at all, I noticed this printed on the peel off paper on the back of the yellow tag:  "If you elect not to utilize Disney's Magical Express service, please do not place this tag on your luggage."


----------



## Missyrose

nkereina said:


> Would you need to store any carry on bags? If so, you’d have to go to your own resort anyway.


We've never had an issue checking bags with bell services at CR when not staying there.


----------



## nkereina

Missyrose said:


> We've never had an issue checking bags with bell services at CR when not staying there.


They could do that, but then they'd have to go back to CR after MVMCP to get their stored bags before going back to their own resort. Its just as inefficient, so they are better off just taking DME to their own resort, dropping their bags, then heading to MK.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Exactly! And they'd still need to get their own transportation back to their resort, because Disney doesn't allow luggage on any onsite buses.


----------



## nkereina

kaytieeldr said:


> Exactly! And they'd still need to get their own transportation back to their resort, because Disney doesn't allow luggage on any onsite buses.


Great point!


----------



## Rich M

Sorry if this has been asked but I am arriving at MCO at 4PM and we have our tags for our bags.  Is this too late of an arrival to get our bags delivered to our room?  We decided to get a rental because we have AH at AK tickets and want to go straight to the park but figured it would be nice to have the bags dropped off at our hotel.


----------



## nkereina

Rich M said:


> Sorry if this has been asked but I am arriving at MCO at 4PM and we have our tags for our bags.  Is this too late of an arrival to get our bags delivered to our room?  We decided to get a rental because we have AH at AK tickets and want to go straight to the park but figured it would be nice to have the bags dropped off at our hotel.


No, baggage cut-off is 10pm. Just be aware that bags are delivered roughly 3-4 hours after you arrive at your resort and that timeframe assumes you're taking DME. The DME average time is 90 minutes, which would be 5:30 if you arrive at 4, so that means you can reasonably expect your bags to be delivered between 8:30-9:30pm.


----------



## Rich M

nkereina said:


> No, baggage cut-off is 10pm. Just be aware that bags are delivered roughly 3-4 hours after you arrive at your resort and that timeframe assumes you're taking DME. The DME average time is 90 minutes, which would be 5:30 if you arrive at 4, so that means you can reasonably expect your bags to be delivered between 8:30-9:30pm.


Thank you for that information


----------



## ZellyB

CBMom01 said:


> Can i ride DME to a resort other than mine, and have my luggage go on to my resort? Want to go straight to MVMCP from the airport, so I want to take DME to Contemporary but send my luggage to ASM



I know most people here told you no, but we were allowed to ride to a different resort.  We were staying at Beach Club but wanted to ride to Poly so we could walk over to Shades of Green to purchase an annual pass.  We explained that to the DME person at the desk and she said we could. We explained a second time to the person assisting with sending you to the correct bus. We were prepared to just take an uber from Beach Club to Shades if the answer was no, but they were fine with it.  The bus wasn't close to full so no issue that we were taking somebody else's spot.  Just my anecdotal experience, but you can always ask and just be prepared if the answer is no.


----------



## AngiTN

ZellyB said:


> I know most people here told you no, but we were allowed to ride to a different resort.  We were staying at Beach Club but wanted to ride to Poly so we could walk over to Shades of Green to purchase an annual pass.  We explained that to the DME person at the desk and she said we could. We explained a second time to the person assisting with sending you to the correct bus. We were prepared to just take an uber from Beach Club to Shades if the answer was no, but they were fine with it.  The bus wasn't close to full so no issue that we were taking somebody else's spot.  Just my anecdotal experience, but you can always ask and just be prepared if the answer is no.


Yep, you can always ask. As long as one doesn't go in to it with a yes being they only answer that fits their plans, it's all ok
Prepare as if it will be a no, as in, have an alternate/back up plan, like you did. If you don't need to use the backup plan, terrific.


----------



## PSUGuy

We'd like to land a day early and stay at the Hyatt, our rental car is there and we use DME for luggage only. What will happen with our bags if we do nothing, just tag them at PHL, arrive at MCO a day before our Board Walk ressie and drive to BW? 

Thanks,

Bill From PA


----------



## AngiTN

Too risky for my blood.
They SHOULD get picked up but who knows. Would you want your bags laying around the airport for goodness knows how long?
I wouldn't. I would never want my bags in limbo. If you aren't arriving on your check in day, get your own bags. Don't play the system with something so important.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Or, you can have Hyatt Bell Services claim your (not DME-tagged) luggage. Then I _think_ you can have them bring your luggage back down so DME can deliver. Fee for both, of course.


----------



## PSUGuy

AngiTN said:


> Too risky for my blood.
> They SHOULD get picked up but who knows. Would you want your bags laying around the airport for goodness knows how long?
> I wouldn't. I would never want my bags in limbo. If you aren't arriving on your check in day, get your own bags. Don't play the system with something so important.



My guess was that they'd get taken to BW and stored, after all with a 4 pm check in many bags arrive on early flights and get to the resort well before rooms are ready, they have to stick them somewhere before the room is ready. I agree, it could be dicey but it would make more sense to get them to the resort, I doubt MCO wants to keep them or if they even have a place for them.
Hopefully someone has had personal experience because I just got a great rate for the Hyatt next Oct but DME has us spoiled so I'll dump the Hyatt if forced to choose.

Bill From PA


----------



## AngiTN

PSUGuy said:


> My guess was that they'd get taken to BW and stored, after all with a 4 pm check in many bags arrive on early flights and get to the resort well before rooms are ready, they have to stick them somewhere before the room is ready. I agree, it could be dicey but it would make more sense to get them to the resort, I doubt MCO wants to keep them or if they even have a place for them.
> Hopefully someone has had personal experience because I just got a great rate for the Hyatt next Oct but DME has us spoiled so I'll dump the Hyatt if forced to choose.
> 
> Bill From PA


Those who come early but don't have a room till 4:00 are resorts guests that day. You are official a guest at 6 AM. You are talking about the day before. Not the same thing at all.
If they check based on who appears on their check in list for the day, you don't appear.
There is baggage storage at MCO. Both in the back and at each airlines baggage office. 
And where it goes is the great unknown. I don't play around with something so important as my baggage. 
Even if 1 person had it work, there is nothing that guarantees it will work for you.


----------



## PSUGuy

kaytieeldr said:


> Or, you can have Hyatt Bell Services claim your (not DME-tagged) luggage. Then I _think_ you can have them bring your luggage back down so DME can deliver. Fee for both, of course.



Got it but the whole appeal of DME is that I curb check at PHL then don't have to deal with them until the carousel on arrival back at PHL. We're spoiled!

Bill From PA


----------



## AngiTN

PSUGuy said:


> Got it but the whole appeal of DME is that I curb check at PHL then don't have to deal with them until the carousel on arrival back at PHL. We're spoiled!
> 
> Bill From PA


Here's the way to look at it 
They take your bag and scan the barcode. 
The barcode is not active and tells them nothing because your reservation has not started. It’s not that they take all bags with a tag and figure it out later. They scan them for resort information


----------



## FCDub

Just spend 20 minutes and get the bags. If you’re staying at the airport Hyatt, what else are you going to do with your time? It’s not like you’re rushing out the door to go somewhere.


----------



## PSUGuy

FCDub said:


> Just spend 20 minutes and get the bags. If you’re staying at the airport Hyatt, what else are you going to do with your time? It’s not like you’re rushing out the door to go somewhere.


Good point, that's probably what I'll do. I didn't really think this through when I saw the good rate at Hyatt, I just jumped on it and only afterwards did the DME issue come to mind. This spares us a hectic first day which usually consists of a sleep n fly at PHL, up at 3:30 to catch the shuttle for a 6 am flight then get the car, hit Publix and on to Board Walk. Grabbing the bags and checking into the Hyatt is a small price to pay for a good night's sleep a short drive from Disney. Thanks to all for your thoughts. One more thing, If we don't use DME going down, we can still check in and drop the bags at BW as we depart, right?

Bill From PA


----------



## AngiTN

Sure. Bell services is for everyone. Doesn't matter how the bags arrived
The only difference is you will have to call for the bags and be in the room to get them. And tip will be expected of course


----------



## Miffy

This isn't really the topic at hand here, but it is about DME and bags, so I'm gonna ask.

I haven't taken DME in a while but I will be on an upcoming trip. Can I still bring my bag with me and have it stored in the compartment on the side of the bus? It's a carry-on--not a huge piece of luggage.

I've done this in the past but things change and I want to make sure this is okay. Before you answer "Why don't you just let DME handle your bags for you?" I prefer to have possession of my bag myself. Even if I have to wait a few minutes to retrieve it from the carousel.

Thanks.


----------



## McMonsters

Miffy said:


> This isn't really the topic at hand here, but it is about DME and bags, so I'm gonna ask.
> 
> I haven't taken DME in a while but I will be on an upcoming trip. Can I still bring my bag with me and have it stored in the compartment on the side of the bus? It's a carry-on--not a huge piece of luggage.
> 
> I've done this in the past but things change and I want to make sure this is okay. Before you answer "Why don't you just let DME handle your bags for you?" I prefer to have possession of my bag myself. Even if I have to wait a few minutes to retrieve it from the carousel.
> 
> Thanks.


Sure can, a few trips back we tent camped at the Fort and had all our gear in two 29 inch suitcases.  We picked them up, they got stored under the bus and arrived with us at the Fort.


----------



## FCDub

Luggage delivery stops at 10 p.m. nightly, so everyone arriving after then has to do it with their checked bags. Drivers don’t care whether it’s a carry-on or checked bag. But if they’re storing your bag, you’ll want to tip.


----------



## Miffy

McMonsters said:


> Sure can, a few trips back we tent camped at the Fort and had all our gear in two 29 inch suitcases.  We picked them up, they got stored under the bus and arrived with us at the Fort.


Thank you! Glad to hear I can still do this. Sometimes they change things and I haven't done this in over a year.


----------



## Miffy

FCDub said:


> Luggage delivery stops at 10 p.m. nightly, so everyone arriving after then has to do it with their checked bags. Drivers don’t care whether it’s a carry-on or checked bag. But if they’re storing your bag,* you’ll want to tip*.


Of course! Always. And thanks for responding. Now I'm all set.


----------



## emerald3582

Has anyone flown on standby passes and used DME? I won't know exactly what flight we'll be on until a few days before we leave and again when we depart. Do I need both arrival and departure info? How late can a reserve/change DME? Occasionally, we've had to change flights at the airport. It looks like from this post that if I tag my bags but don't make my flight, DME will grab my bags anyway and bring them to the resort. I don't plan on using RAC when we depart as on occasion we've had to alter flights at the last minute. But just in case, will RAC accept standby passes to check bags?


----------



## kaytieeldr

Reserve it now. All DME absolutely needs for your arrival is the date.

For the return, *immediately* on receiving your flight information, call the 866 number in several DME threads or go to the Front Desk at your resort.


----------



## Lilsia

emerald3582 said:


> Has anyone flown on standby passes and used DME? I won't know exactly what flight we'll be on until a few days before we leave and again when we depart. Do I need both arrival and departure info? How late can a reserve/change DME? Occasionally, we've had to change flights at the airport. It looks like from this post that if I tag my bags but don't make my flight, DME will grab my bags anyway and bring them to the resort. I don't plan on using RAC when we depart as on occasion we've had to alter flights at the last minute. But just in case, will RAC accept standby passes to check bags?



The only thing that I would worry about is if your flight arrives after 10pm. Then your luggage might not make it to the resort until the next day. I would not want to deal with that so I would just go and grab my bags.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Yeah, after 10 _all_ checked luggage goes from the plane to the carousel. Always stop there on your way to DME.


----------



## seashoreCM

In order to check a bag with your airline at your resort (Resort Airline Check-in) at the end of your stay you need a ticket, not a stand by voucher. The attendant will be putting a baggage tag on the bag and needs to write in or have printed a flight number.

If your flight number is not known yet then you will need to bring your bag to the Magical Express bus (or other transportation back to the airport) and check the bag at the airport.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Person being addressed stated they would have the return flight information a few days before flight departure. Hence the advice to *contact DME* on receipt.


seashoreCM said:


> you need a ticket, not a stand by voucher.


----------



## Bjkandma

Is "Resort Airline Check In" available during phase 1 or 2?


----------



## kaytieeldr

Phase 1, no.


----------



## snvanvl

Bjkandma said:


> Is "Resort Airline Check In" available during phase 1 or 2?


I got an email from magical express yesterday and it is saying: *Resort Airline Check-In Service *Resort Airline Check In will be closed until July 12th*. *


----------



## Doingitagain

Sorry if this has been asked before, but things are so different in this Phase 1/Phase 2 period...

We are renting a car for the first time.  Can we still tag our luggage for Magical Express and have them take the luggage to the resort so we don't have to lug it to the rental car agency? Are they sending out luggage tags now -- I know they stopped for a while due to vendor printing issues?

Thank you!


----------



## kaytieeldr

Technically, no. Actually? Read some recent pages in this thread.


----------



## Doingitagain

kaytieeldr said:


> Technically, no. Actually? Read some recent pages in this thread.


Thanks.  I ended up calling MS, and they won't have the yellow luggage tags until September, so we will all have to physically bring them our bags or baggage claim tickets.    Looks like we will be dragging luggage to get our rental car.

Are there porters at MCO who will take luggage to rental car since it is on site?


----------



## seashoreCM

No Magical Express yellow tags? That will cause long lines of guests waiting for the podium welcoming area CM to show the airline baggage claim checks. Plus many more DME baggage agents at the carousels needed to match up information relayed from the welcoming area with the bags themselves and pull those bags.

Not sure about porters who will take bags to the on site rental car lots but there have been trip reports of gypsy porters who will collect a fee and will push your wheelchair so many feet and then you have to pay another fee to go another so many feet etc.


----------



## kaytieeldr

seashoreCM said:


> No Magical Express yellow tags? That will cause long lines of guests waiting for the podium welcoming area CM to show the airline baggage claim checks. Plus many more DME baggage agents at the carousels needed to match up information relayed from the welcoming area with the bags themselves and pull those bags.


Why do you think Disney - which made this decision - will not be prepared?


seashoreCM said:


> Not sure about porters who will take bags to the on site rental car lots but there have been trip reports of gypsy porters who will collect a fee and will push your wheelchair so many feet and then you have to pay another fee to go another so many feet etc.


At MCO? In 2020? Citation, please.


----------



## maxiesmom

Doingitagain said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but things are so different in this Phase 1/Phase 2 period...
> 
> We are renting a car for the first time.  Can we still tag our luggage for Magical Express and have them take the luggage to the resort so we don't have to lug it to the rental car agency? Are they sending out luggage tags now -- I know they stopped for a while due to vendor printing issues?
> 
> Thank you!



As someone who loves the ease of Magical Express, and yet has found their Disney home is the Swan, taking your bags to the rental car isn't as bad as you might think it is.  And for myself I typically have 2 bags, and a tote bag.  The on site rental places are basically across a driveway.  I wouldn't waste time and money trying to find a porter to help unless you honestly can't handle all of your bags.  

Though if it is in the budget, now might be the time to upgrade to really good spinner luggage that goes in any direction.


----------



## Doingitagain

maxiesmom said:


> As someone who loves the ease of Magical Express, and yet has found their Disney home is the Swan, taking your bags to the rental car isn't as bad as you might think it is.  And for myself I typically have 2 bags, and a tote bag.  The on site rental places are basically across a driveway.  I wouldn't waste time and money trying to find a porter to help unless you honestly can't handle all of your bags.
> 
> Though if it is in the budget, now might be the time to upgrade to really good spinner luggage that goes in any direction.


Thank you!  We have spinner luggage.  And a 6’4” son who can heft quite a few bags!

Are there Smart Carts you can rent and take to car rental?


----------



## kaytieeldr

Sorry, but my curious overtaken. How much luggage vs people are you bringing?


----------



## maxiesmom

Doingitagain said:


> Thank you!  We have spinner luggage.  And a 6’4” son who can heft quite a few bags!
> 
> Are there Smart Carts you can rent and take to car rental?



I know there used to be, but I haven't used them in forever, so don't quote me on it.


----------



## Doingitagain

kaytieeldr said:


> Sorry, but my curious overtaken. How much luggage vs people are you bringing?


six people, six checked bags and some carryons and a stroller and a car seat.  We are doing a resort only stay for a week and are bringing toys for our 2 year old grandaughter.


----------



## Alli1988

Is DME handling bags? Disney told me they were not when I booked yesterday for next week. We didn’t want them to anyway, our flight is too late anyway, but we only let them when we won’t be needing our stuff anytime soon as we have been burned waiting to bath a baby at 10pm, etc. 

Has anyone used recently, does each hotel have a bus or combining multiple, etc. I figured demand was low.


----------



## Lilsia

Alli1988 said:


> Is DME handling bags? Disney told me they were not when I booked yesterday for next week. We didn’t want them to anyway, our flight is too late anyway, but we only let them when we won’t be needing our stuff anytime soon as we have been burned waiting to bath a baby at 10pm, etc.
> 
> Has anyone used recently, does each hotel have a bus or combining multiple, etc. I figured demand was low.



Disney has said that they have suspended the luggage service for the time being. Everyone needs to go get their bags and bring them to the bus with them.


----------



## TLSnell1981

Alli1988 said:


> Is DME handling bags? Disney told me they were not when I booked yesterday for next week. We didn’t want them to anyway, our flight is too late anyway, but we only let them when we won’t be needing our stuff anytime soon as we have been burned waiting to bath a baby at 10pm, etc.
> 
> Has anyone used recently, does each hotel have a bus or combining multiple, etc. I figured demand was low.


I have been told yes by one CM and no by another...all this week. I wish I knew the correct answer. What a pain.


----------



## Fangorn

The correct answer is this (from the Disney's Magical Express page) 

Disney’s Magical Express service will no longer be providing luggage delivery for those arriving to and departing from Orlando International Airport. Resort airline check-in service is also no longer available.

Steve


----------



## Bjkandma

Whether the buses go to multiple hotels or not depends on the crowds.  When we arrived at the Magical Express entrance August 18th.  The cast member told us the wait could be up to 60 minutes.  We agreed to wait.  And us i to a  area.  We waited til they pulled a bus up (less than 5 minutes).  We boarded.  I thought we would be sitting 60 minfutes.  The bus driver returned, and we were on our way.  Wait time less than 5 mitnutes.  We were the only two on the bus.

When we were returning August 29th, bus pulled up and was already pretty full.  The buses are doing social distancing, so only every other row is used.  Masks must be worn.


----------



## TLSnell1981

Bjkandma said:


> Whether the buses go to multiple hotels or not depends on the crowds.  When we arrived at the Magical Express entrance August 18th.  The cast member told us the wait could be up to 60 minutes.  We agreed to wait.  And us i to a  area.  We waited til they pulled a bus up (less than 5 minutes).  We boarded.  I thought we would be sitting 60 minfutes.  The bus driver returned, and we were on our way.  Wait time less than 5 mitnutes.  We were the only two on the bus.
> 
> When we were returning August 29th, bus pulled up and was already pretty full.  The buses are doing social distancing, so only every other row is used.  Masks must be worn.


Did you retrieve and load your own luggage?


----------



## mrd7896

you have to retrieve your own luggage. Magical Express isn't even shipping the tags anymore so they wouldn't be able to know which bags to retrieve even if they were doing that.

when we arrive on 9/4 it was pretty organized and easy to follow. They spaced everyone out very well in the waiting area but there didn't seem to be a rhyme or reason to who was getting on each bus.

At first it looked like they were going by rows, but the cast member went down the line of each row and sent about one or two families in each row onto the bus.
when he got to our row (which was the last one all the way up against the wall) he said to us that we have been waiting longer than others and that he will put us on the next bus. we didn't even say anything...and in actuality we probably only waited about 10 minutes.

and the system for where to sit to maintain social distancing was much appreciated.

we were staying at Pop and we were the first ones to be dropped off. I didn't catch the other hotels that they were stopping at but i believe there were four..which kind of stinks.

on our return there was a large group of Pop guests waiting for the bus back and there wasn't really social distancing. Thankfully we didn't have a crowded bus and could manage, but it wasn't as organized.
because of that we didn't pick up any other guests and were headed right to the airport!


----------



## Bjkandma

You have to grab your own luggage at baggage claim and take it to Disney Magical Express.  The bus driver will put your luggage underneath the bus.  When you arrive at the hotel, the bus driver takes all the luggage out for that resort.  Just grab yours.

When leaving make sure you take your luggage to the Magical Express with you.


----------



## TLSnell1981

Ugh...nice. I was told my tags were being mailed.


----------



## bab31

I am wondering what resources there will be in january 2022 for transportation since this fantastic service is ending ??? That’s too bad


----------



## Rich M

bab31 said:


> I am wondering what resources there will be in january 2022 for transportation since this fantastic service is ending ??? That’s too bad



Private car, Other Shuttles, Uber, Lyft, and Rental Car.


----------

